# L.O.L.L.. #13



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I was just reading some information on Bernie Sanders - thoughts on his running please?
> 
> I read what he stands for and like it. Do you think he has a chance to beat Hillary?
> 
> I am not familiar with him, but he sounds quite impressive.It didn't sound as if he has much backing???


Here is a link to an article on the Huffington Post. I like Bernie Sanders.

What Sanders' Socialism Really Means - http://huff.to/1JEijmS


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> As susanmos2000 once said, "Rand Paul should keep his fingers out of electrical sockets!" In the last election, the RP candidates who played by those rules didn't make the primary.


Well let's hope he stays fully charged then.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Bernie Sanders is a wonderful candidate. He is against large corporate welfare, he is for the middle and lower classes. He is in the Independent Party.
> He believes that big money belongs out of politics. He has a very big voice.
> I am not sure that he can beat Hillary, but he certainly would make a great VP if he didn't win the vote. If he does win then it's a good thing, too!


 Bernie votes mostly with the Democrats, but he is not a member of the Indenpendent Party. I think that's a right-wing party--no place for a socialist like Bernie. Love him!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm afraid you're right. I admire him, I wish he had a chance, but I just don't see it.


I am the cockeyed optimist you know. :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Bernie votes mostly with the Democrats, but he is not a member of the Indenpendent Party. I think that's a right-wing party--no place for a socialist like Bernie. Love him!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> Bernie votes mostly with the Democrats, but he is not a member of the Indenpendent Party. I think that's a right-wing party--no place for a socialist like Bernie. Love him!


oops    
Thanks for letting me know cookie!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I am the cockeyed optimist you know. :thumbup:


That's a very funny visual pun. I laugh at it every time I see it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I am the cockeyed optimist you know. :thumbup:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> The dems will never nominate Bernie, he is way to progressive. It will be an interesting convention though.


Another person who KNOWS what will happen! It amazes me as I have said before. I must be weird. I never once knew who was going to win an election, or who would be nominated. So many People know what is going to happen they might just as well forget about the election and those who know what is going to happen can let us all know.

You are one of the group of people posting on these threads who KNOWS what is going to happen. Could it possibly be that you could possibly be incorrect? It is so interesting the 
people who don't need to wait to find out. They start stating facts before there are any.

I changed my post that is why it is different than when I first posted it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> We are thinking alike again, Patty. :thumbup:
> I think he is in it to win it and I will back him all the way. If he can't get the nomination I will support Hillary but my heart belongs to Sanders. :lol:


I spent the last hour reading about him. Sure sounds like he believes a lot of the things we believe. Do you think he has enough money back of him (isn't it a shame money talks so much in an election)?

Might it not be a good thing to have someone who isn't from either party, that would interest me if I were able to vote. Especially if the two who are finally chosen to run, have enemies and people who are dead against them.

Makes it sound very interesting. I liked what he has said.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just heard Trump is going to run. I can't believe that twit is so impressed with his own importance that he will waste the time like the other right wingers are doing.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just heard Trump is going to run. I can't believe that twit is so impressed with his own importance that he will waste the time like the other right wingers are doing.


Imagine the Presidential pet. His hair! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm afraid you're right. I admire him, I wish he had a chance, but I just don't see it.


Try to remember that just about everyone said Obama had no chance. As for Sanders not having a war chest, I think he'll have something better...votes.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Try to remember that just about everyone said Obama had no chance. As for Sanders not having a war chest, I think he'll have something better...votes.


There is a lot of truth to that, Judy. I didn't vote for Obama in the primary. I knew nothing about him, but the more I learned about him, the more I liked him. 
Bernie has been hot on the social media and of course on MSNBC. He just makes a lot of sense on a lot of the issues. I think he will run on the Dem ticket. He leans left with his votes.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Another person who KNOWS what will happen! It amazes me as I have said before. I must be weird. I never once knew who was going to win an election, or who would be nominated. So many People know what is going to happen they might just as well forget about the election and those who know what is going to happen can let us all know.
> 
> You are one of the group of people posting on these threads who KNOWS what is going to happen. Could it possibly be that you could possibly be incorrect? It is so interesting the
> people who don't need to wait to find out. They start stating facts before there are any.
> ...


Peacegoddess has reason to see the future in this case. It's pretty certain that Bernie Sanders won't get the Democratic nomination, simply because he's not a member of the party. Even if he became one, it's not likely, because of all the people who got there first. But I'll keep hoping anyway; I believe in miracles.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Peacegoddess has reason to see the future in this case. It's pretty certain that Bernie Sanders won't get the Democratic nomination, simply because he's not a member of the party. Even if he became one, it's not likely, because of all the people who got there first. But I'll keep hoping anyway; I believe in miracles.


Maybe they will give him an honorary mention? I have been trying to get info on the other candidates other than Hillary, and they seem er...flat.
The only one I have heard of is Martin O'Malley from Maryland. I saw him at the last DNC and liked what he had to say. When I saw a clip of him in Iowa he was playing the guitar and singing rather badly. If he gets the right campaign manager he could be a good contender, too... if he stops caterwauling.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Peacegoddess has reason to see the future in this case. It's pretty certain that Bernie Sanders won't get the Democratic nomination, simply because he's not a member of the party. Even if he became one, it's not likely, because of all the people who got there first. But I'll keep hoping anyway; I believe in miracles.


Thanks for clarifying-- apologies to Peacegoddess.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Try to remember that just about everyone said Obama had no chance. As for Sanders not having a war chest, I think he'll have something better...votes.


I certainly hope you're right. It would be better with party backing, but one never knows, do one?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Welcome Julia! You are a breath of fresh air!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think Bernie Sanders will bring helpful thoughts to the Democratic Platform.



BrattyPatty said:


> I am happy to hear he is in the race. The man holds no bars when it comes to speaking his mind.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO Bernie Sanders brings much to the campaign, but I don't think he can ever win. I think this is his plan. Hurrah.

I see Bernie Sanders as a man of ideals. I think he wants those ideals to have an impact more than he wants to be President at this stage of his life.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I hope so. I think a lot of people may give Bernie a second look. I think he's the real deal.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

peacegoddess said:


> The dems will never nominate Bernie, he is way to progressive. It will be an interesting convention though.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I voted for Clean Gene McCarthy.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I am the cockeyed optimist you know. :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I just read an interesting article on Jimmy Carter and Gerald Ford. Neither of them raised a penny for their campaigns. They both relied on public funding and therefore were not beholding to PACs like Citizens United. I wasn't so long ago. Maybe those were the good old days.

Note article was in Daily Kos. I was unable to copy and print or send link. Sorry.



Designer1234 said:


> I spent the last hour reading about him. Sure sounds like he believes a lot of the things we believe. Do you think he has enough money back of him (isn't it a shame money talks so much in an election)?
> 
> Might it not be a good thing to have someone who isn't from either party, that would interest me if I were able to vote. Especially if the two who are finally chosen to run, have enemies and people who are dead against them.
> 
> Makes it sound very interesting. I liked what he has said.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Must need money.



Designer1234 said:


> I just heard Trump is going to run. I can't believe that twit is so impressed with his own importance that he will waste the time like the other right wingers are doing.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Imagine the Presidential pet. His hair! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Ladies and Gentlemen: The President of the United States of America! Such an impressive figure he will cut when he struts the world's stage as the leader of one of the major powers of the western world.

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen: The President of the United States of America! Such an impressive figure he will cut when he struts the world's stage as the leader of one of the major powers of the western world.
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Bernie is great and I have donated to him. But let us be realistic, look what the democrats did for HC in New York when she carpet bagged there, they threw Nita Lowey (who was seriously considering running for the Senate seat) over and immediately accepted HC as the main senate candidate. Money talks in each party and HC has it. The dems go for who is electable and money.. Obama was electable and drew in new voters and voters who had not voted in a long time.. He was a centrist then and still is and so is HC. Bernie will push the dems and her and loose the nomination, but inspire tons of people to go to the polls for the primaries and he may have a strong contingent at the convention and that is a good thing because the dems need to be reminded of what they once were and could someday return to being the party of the people.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

We love Bernie and sent some money already. He will at least attempt to push things to the left and we need that. I'd love to see him as Prez, that would really get that hairpiece of the Trumpster to fly in the wind wouldn't it!
We voted for Hil in the primary and I must say, it really surprised me when Obama took it. And then won so smashingly.
Seeing a conspiracy here and there, not often, I wondered if the reason the Reeps didn't put up much of a fight is they knew what they had done with 8 yrs of The Shrub, and new the first several years would be really tough. That way they could sit on the sidelines, sling mud and trash talk Obama,
blame the Dems for everything and get back the house and senate. 
Probably not true, but the sheeple here in the good ole' US of A just can't quite seem to open their eyes.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I just heard Trump is going to run. I can't believe that twit is so impressed with his own importance that he will waste the time like the other right wingers are doing.


Oh boy, this should be interesting. Twit is the perfect word to describe him.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen: The President of the United States of America! Such an impressive figure he will cut when he struts the world's stage as the leader of one of the major powers of the western world.
> 
> :roll: :roll: :roll:


He needs a good dose of Busy Girl.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Bernie is great and I have donated to him. But let us be realistic, look what the democrats did for HC in New York when she carpet bagged there, they threw Nita Lowey (who was seriously considering running for the Senate seat) over and immediately accepted HC as the main senate candidate. Money talks in each party and HC has it. The dems go for who is electable and money.. Obama was electable and drew in new voters and voters who had not voted in a long time.. He was a centrist then and still is and so is HC. Bernie will push the dems and her and loose the nomination, but inspire tons of people to go to the polls for the primaries and he may have a strong contingent at the convention and that is a good thing because the dems need to be reminded of what they once were and could someday return to being the party of the people.


Bingo, Peacegoddess. IMHO he's the straw man Hilary needs in the Primaries. He'll win over the folks too liberal to go along with Hillary's centrist policies--then smoothly hand them over to her the day after he loses the Primary, when he congratulates her, shakes her hand, and tells the nation what a terrific candidate she is.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

JuliaGirl said:


> Well, come on. Of course we know Bernie won't be nominated. I understand that none of us van ABSOLUTELY predict the future, but there are some things that are about as sure as they can be. And Bernie not being nominated is one of them.
> 
> However, I would like him to hold on as long as possible so his voice is heard.
> 
> ...


What concerns me is that we've had a Dem in the White House who's been reviled and treated without any respect by other branches of our government that should be working together. Some people will vote for a Republican just because they think it's time for them to have a turn at playing President.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

MindyT said:


> We love Bernie and sent some money already. He will at least attempt to push things to the left and we need that. I'd love to see him as Prez, that would really get that hairpiece of the Trumpster to fly in the wind wouldn't it!
> We voted for Hil in the primary and I must say, it really surprised me when Obama took it. And then won so smashingly.
> Seeing a conspiracy here and there, not often, I wondered if the reason the Reeps didn't put up much of a fight is they knew what they had done with 8 yrs of The Shrub, and new the first several years would be really tough. That way they could sit on the sidelines, sling mud and trash talk Obama,
> blame the Dems for everything and get back the house and senate.
> Probably not true, but the sheeple here in the good ole' US of A just can't quite seem to open their eyes.


Maybe Bernie would make a good Vice-President. Biden seems to be invisible but maybe I'm not looking for him in the right places...


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> What concerns me is that we've had a Dem in the White House who's been reviled and treated without any respect by other branches of our government that should be working together. Some people will vote for a Republican just because they think it's time for them to have a turn at playing President.


One of the reasons I think Bernie has a very good chance. He's a WHITE MALE. The other white males in congress will be sure that they have a better chance to get him to come over to their way of thinking no matter he says publicly.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> One of the reasons I think Bernie has a very good chance. He's a WHITE MALE. The other white males in congress will be sure that they have a better chance to get him to come over to their way of thinking no matter he says publicly.


Look at his record he does not go over to others way of thinking just because....he has demonstrated he is outside the mainstream of both dems and repubs.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Bingo, Peacegoddess. IMHO he's the straw man Hilary needs in the Primaries. He'll win over the folks too liberal to go along with Hillary's centrist policies--then smoothly hand them over to her the day after he loses the Primary, when he congratulates her, shakes her hand, and tells the nation what a terrific candidate she is.


but he will still needle her just as he has needled all presidents and fellow/sister politicians.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Look at his record he does not go over to others way of thinking just because....he has demonstrated he is outside the mainstream of both dems and repubs.


I know that...but it won't stop the idiots from thinking they can get him to agree with them.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Loistec said:


> I was talking with a male friend about the current epidemic of police killing unarmed black citizens and he said it has been going on a long time but now with cell phone cameras they are being caught in the act.
> 
> He also said think about the type of guy who wants to be a cop.
> 
> I think there are going to be changes just because of cell phone cameras being everywhere, bad cops are going to think twice in the future before shooting or beating someone to death. Hopefully.


I still have doubts about that. I would have thought if they really felt they had to be more careful, they would have been doing it by now. I think they feel they have enough backup, that they can get by with it. I think they do things in the heat of the moment, like "you run from me, well I'll show you." Then later they have to make up their story, like saying Freddie Gray had a switch blade, when he didn't. Sometimes you just can't cover your a$$ when the people are protesting. Just think what would happen if the people didn't protest. Think about all the ones in the past that weren't covered by camera. I believe the police have gotten by with a lot of murder.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

While the cops who killed Freddy Gray have been charged with homicide, the Baltimore police today arrested the man who filmed the arrest of Gray.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> While the cops who killed Freddy Gray have been charged with homicide, the Baltimore police today arrested the man who filmed the arrest of Gray.


What! Why?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> While the cops who killed Freddy Gray have been charged with homicide, the Baltimore police today arrested the man who filmed the arrest of Gray.


He needs to be careful from now on.

http://countercurrentnews.com/2015/04/police-just-arrested-man-who-filmed-the-freddie-gray-arrest/


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> He needs to be careful from now on.
> 
> http://countercurrentnews.com/2015/04/police-just-arrested-man-who-filmed-the-freddie-gray-arrest/


And that's going to calm things right down, isn't it? Sounds a lot like the cops want to see Baltimore burn.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> And that's going to calm things right down, isn't it? Sounds a lot like the cops want to see Baltimore burn.


I would say there are a lot more than the six indicted that should find a different job. There are a lot of officers that should not wear a badge. I have said before I think the only thing that can change things is for the good ones to call out the bad ones. I think it has to come from within, and I don't know if that can ever happen.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

NJG said:


> I would say there are a lot more than the six indicted that should find a different job. There are a lot of officers that should not wear a badge. I have said before I think the only thing that can change things is for the good ones to call out the bad ones. I think it has to come from within, and I don't know if that can ever happen.


I think you are right on this, but it probably wont happen.

:-(


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> One of the reasons I think Bernie has a very good chance. He's a WHITE MALE. The other white males in congress will be sure that they have a better chance to get him to come over to their way of thinking no matter he says publicly.


It keeps coming down to the white, male patriarchy in first place. After all, she said sarcastically, no one else is worth listening to.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It keeps coming down to the white, male patriarchy in first place. After all, she said sarcastically, no one else is worth listening to.


Yeah, but while the idiots are congratulating themselves on getting a white male into office (and I think they'd rejoice about ANY white male over a female of any color), Bernie would be happily handing them their intestines.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lins said:


> Oh boy, this should be interesting. Twit is the perfect word to describe him.


It is the only word that has fitted him since he first became well known when he was married to Ivana. I find nothing else fits as well as twit.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

susanmos2000 said:


> Bingo, Peacegoddess. IMHO he's the straw man Hilary needs in the Primaries. He'll win over the folks too liberal to go along with Hillary's centrist policies--then smoothly hand them over to her the day after he loses the Primary, when he congratulates her, shakes her hand, and tells the nation what a terrific candidate she is.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Look at his record he does not go over to others way of thinking just because....he has demonstrated he is outside the mainstream of both dems and repubs.


He can and has worked across the aisle.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Bernie is great and I have donated to him. But let us be realistic, look what the democrats did for HC in New York when she carpet bagged there, they threw Nita Lowey (who was seriously considering running for the Senate seat) over and immediately accepted HC as the main senate candidate. Money talks in each party and HC has it. The dems go for who is electable and money.. Obama was electable and drew in new voters and voters who had not voted in a long time.. He was a centrist then and still is and so is HC. Bernie will push the dems and her and loose the nomination, but inspire tons of people to go to the polls for the primaries and he may have a strong contingent at the convention and that is a good thing because the dems need to be reminded of what they once were and could someday return to being the party of the people.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> but he will still needle her just as he has needled all presidents and fellow/sister politicians.


I would expect him to keep the pressure on. He is very good at it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> I would say there are a lot more than the six indicted that should find a different job. There are a lot of officers that should not wear a badge. I have said before I think the only thing that can change things is for the good ones to call out the bad ones. I think it has to come from within, and I don't know if that can ever happen.


I would be afraid if I was Moore. Since it has been determined that the police had no charges with which to charge Gray it will be interesting what they could charge Moore with. I hope another innocent man doesn't die in police custody. Baltimore won't be the only city burning. The police union is supporting the charged officers saying they are innocent. It is sickening.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> I would say there are a lot more than the six indicted that should find a different job. There are a lot of officers that should not wear a badge. I have said before I think the only thing that can change things is for the good ones to call out the bad ones. I think it has to come from within, and I don't know if that can ever happen.


I don't think it will be easy to change the mentality in police departments. Police become as close to if not closer to their fellow officers than they do to their own families. I have a brother in law enforcement and they have to totally trust other officers with their lives everyday. They often deal with the dregs of society and after years of this I think they become desensitived and begin to treat all suspects the same and assume the worst about them. It isn't right but I understand how it can happen. Their loyalty belongs first to their brothers and sisters in blue. Change they must but it won't be easy.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I would be afraid if I was Moore. Since it has been determined that the police had no charges with which to charge Gray it will be interesting what they could charge Moore with. I hope another innocent man doesn't die in police custody. Baltimore won't be the only city burning. The police union is supporting the charged officers saying they are innocent. It is sickening.


Ya, they are saying rush to judgement, and I guess I expected them to claim not guilty. The problem is, they should have never arrested him to begin with and then didn't seat belt him in, and didn't respond to his request for medical help. Then when they found him non responsive, they took the other guy out of the van first. I don't know how you can explain those things away. I am guessing they gave him a "rough ride" and since he wasn't buckled in, their intent was to cause injury, and then they claim not guilty. Wonder if one will broker a deal to save their own a$$ and rat on the rest. They probably don't do that to each other.

ON another note, I wish Bridgett Kelly or someone would rat on Christie. I am pretty sure he is done as far as the president is concerned. I think she has a lot of information to give.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> Bingo, Peacegoddess. IMHO he's the straw man Hilary needs in the Primaries. He'll win over the folks too liberal to go along with Hillary's centrist policies--then smoothly hand them over to her the day after he loses the Primary, when he congratulates her, shakes her hand, and tells the nation what a terrific candidate she is.


But, she will loose a certain amount of them because many, like myself do not trust her. We are the ones she needs to convince of what someone here called her "evolution". I will keep a very close eye on where she goes for big speeches and she needs to denounce TPP now and stay with that.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I would be afraid if I was Moore. Since it has been determined that the police had no charges with which to charge Gray it will be interesting what they could charge Moore with. I hope another innocent man doesn't die in police custody. Baltimore won't be the only city burning. The police union is supporting the charged officers saying they are innocent. It is sickening.


the blue line of we can do no wrong.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Yeah, but while the idiots are congratulating themselves on getting a white male into office (and I think they'd rejoice about ANY white male over a female of any color), Bernie would be happily handing them their intestines.


So you think Bernie would happily disembowel someone? I don't understand this comment.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> Ya, they are saying rush to judgement, and I guess I expected them to claim not guilty. The problem is, they should have never arrested him to begin with and then didn't seat belt him in, and didn't respond to his request for medical help. Then when they found him non responsive, they took the other guy out of the van first. I don't know how you can explain those things away. I am guessing they gave him a "rough ride" and since he wasn't buckled in, their intent was to cause injury, and then they claim not guilty. Wonder if one will broker a deal to save their own a$$ and rat on the rest. They probably don't do that to each other.
> 
> ON another note, I wish Bridgett Kelly or someone would rat on Christie. I am pretty sure he is done as far as the president is concerned. I think she has a lot of information to give.


I think Christie is toast.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> So you think Bernie would happily disembowel someone? I don't understand this comment.


Figuratively...for their idiocy. He already does it almost every day.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think Christie is toast.


I agree. I just wish someone had proof he knew all along. Bring the bully down a peg or two.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What is the charge? Sounds like a case for a good attorney to make a name for themselves.



jbandsma said:


> While the cops who killed Freddy Gray have been charged with homicide, the Baltimore police today arrested the man who filmed the arrest of Gray.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There was never any doubt. It's going to be a long battle. Personally, I think the Federal Attorney General needs to centralize the issues.



jbandsma said:


> And that's going to calm things right down, isn't it? Sounds a lot like the cops want to see Baltimore burn.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It keeps coming down to the white, male patriarchy in first place. After all, she said sarcastically, no one else is worth listening to.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Satire alert: And we always listen to the white male patriarchy, don't we?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO no one will dare rat out Chris Christie.



NJG said:


> Ya, they are saying rush to judgement, and I guess I expected them to claim not guilty. The problem is, they should have never arrested him to begin with and then didn't seat belt him in, and didn't respond to his request for medical help. Then when they found him non responsive, they took the other guy out of the van first. I don't know how you can explain those things away. I am guessing they gave him a "rough ride" and since he wasn't buckled in, their intent was to cause injury, and then they claim not guilty. Wonder if one will broker a deal to save their own a$$ and rat on the rest. They probably don't do that to each other.
> 
> ON another note, I wish Bridgett Kelly or someone would rat on Christie. I am pretty sure he is done as far as the president is concerned. I think she has a lot of information to give.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I don't think it will be easy to change the mentality in police departments. Police become as close to if not closer to their fellow officers than they do to their own families. I have a brother in law enforcement and they have to totally trust other officers with their lives everyday. They often deal with the dregs of society and after years of this I think they become desensitized and begin to treat all suspects the same and assume the worst about them. It isn't right but I understand how it can happen. Their loyalty belongs first to their brothers and sisters in blue. Change they must but it won't be easy.


Have you had a chance to speak to him about any of the recent, highly publicized cases? A couple of them were so clearly unnecessary, I wonder whether fellow police can see them objectively.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I think Christie is toast.


Yes, toast with a whole stick of butter slathered all over it, and some cinnamon sugar sprinkled on top.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Have you had a chance to speak to him about any of the recent, highly publicized cases? A couple of them were so clearly unnecessary, I wonder whether fellow police can see them objectively.


I fear the answer to your question, Purl. It is proving to be such a common problem across the USA that I think we have the non-objective answer.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Have you had a chance to speak to him about any of the recent, highly publicized cases? A couple of them were so clearly unnecessary, I wonder whether fellow police can see them objectively.


This is over the line as far as he is concerned and he hopes there will be prosecutions. He works for ATF now and that is a whole new ballgame. They are a very tight knit group too. Local, state and federal agencies are highly competitive and do not work well together when they have to. He has retired twice and keeps getting back in to it. That kind of work is addictive with the adrenaline rush. They cover that up very well for each other too.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> This is over the line as far as he is concerned and he hopes there will be prosecutions. He works for ATF now and that is a whole new ballgame and they are a very tight knit group too. Local, state and federal agencies are highly competitive and do not work well together when they have to. He has retired twice and keeps getting back in to it. That kind of work is addictive with the adrenaline rush and there is a lot of drugs and alcohol in use. They cover that up very well for each other too.


It's good to know there are police who see this as over the line. Not so good to know ATF has addicts and alcoholics. But a really interesting post overall.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

JuliaGirl said:


> I don't think Bernie is viewed as a 'white male', I think he's viewed as an east coast NY Liberal Jew.
> 
> Sorry, but don't think that the kind of white males you're thinking of sees him as "one of them". I hope I'm not being offensive by saying so.


I agree with you.

Interesting (to me) side note: Bernie Sanders, Chuck Schumer (D, Sen. NY), and Norm Coleman (R, former Sen. Minn.) all went to the same high school in Brooklyn at about the same time. Coleman is the guy who lost to Al Franken in 2008.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

JuliaGirl said:


> I don't think Bernie is viewed as a 'white male', I think he's viewed as an east coast NY Liberal Jew.
> 
> Sorry, but don't think that the kind of white males you're thinking of sees him as "one of them". I hope I'm not being offensive by saying so.


No, it's just that I live in the south and ANY straight male of Caucasian persuasion is fair game for recruiting to both christianity and the dark side of politics. Or is that redundant?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> No, it's just that I live in the south and ANY straight male of Caucasian persuasion is fair game for recruiting to both christianity and the dark side of politics. Or is that redundant?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

JuliaGirl said:


> Hmm. I've gotten the feeling that very few Northeaterners were viewed as 'real" Christians by the South. Even Republican Northeasterners.


They might not be considered Real True (tm) Christians but southern republicans will at least be given the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> Interesting (to me) side note: Bernie Sanders, Chuck Schumer (D, Sen. NY), and Norm Coleman (R, former Sen. Minn.) all went to the same high school in Brooklyn at about the same time. Coleman is the guy who lost to Al Franken in 2008.


Yes he did. Norm Coleman was such a Ken doll! Was it Erasmus High School Purl?
My mother attended that school.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

JuliaGirl said:


> Wow, that is interesting. Politics is maybe in the water over there.


There's something in the water in Brooklyn, but I don't think it's politics. :wink: :roll:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes he did. Norm Coleman was such a Ken doll! Was it Erasmus High School Purl?
> My mother attended that school.


Sorry, not Erasmus (which was a beautiful school when your mother was there and is no longer). I think the school was James Madison.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Trump has declared bankruptcy many times. As Fife Symington, ex-Governor of AZ said, "Just because you're bankrupt doesn't mean you're poor." (He went to jail but his wife had a large fortune.)



JuliaGirl said:


> Agreed. supposedly that money can't be used personally ... but really ... why else does Trump want to run?
> 
> Do we REALLY know where all the 'left over' monies of failed campaigns end up?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I agree with you.
> 
> Interesting (to me) side note: Bernie Sanders, Chuck Schumer (D, Sen. NY), and Norm Coleman (R, former Sen. Minn.) all went to the same high school in Brooklyn at about the same time. Coleman is the guy who lost to Al Franken in 2008.


We got Al Franken and the Coen brothers who went to St. Louis Park High School. Not a bad deal at all. Politics and entertainment.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No. You make a valid distinction. No Jews, Catholics etc in that good old boys network.



JuliaGirl said:


> I don't think Bernie is viewed as a 'white male', I think he's viewed as an east coast NY Liberal Jew.
> 
> Sorry, but don't think that the kind of white males you're thinking of sees him as "one of them". I hope I'm not being offensive by saying so.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

JuliaGirl said:


> Hmm. I've gotten the feeling that very few Northeaterners were viewed as 'real" Christians by the South. Even Republican Northeasterners.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> We got Al Franken and the Coen brothers who went to St. Louis Park High School. Not a bad deal at all. Politics and entertainment.


In Franken's case, both.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> We got Al Franken and the Coen brothers who went to St. Louis Park High School. Not a bad deal at all. Politics and entertainment.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Redundant again, Politics and Entertainment. Sometimes they are funnier than others.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Redundant again, Politics and Entertainment. Sometimes they are funnier than others.


Sometimes it is hard to tell the difference isn't it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I sat here thinking 'oxymoron,' 'redundancy.' So hard to know for sure.

Good night & sweet dreams.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Sometimes it is hard to tell the difference isn't it.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, I don't get it first hand but from a reliable source...Grace has now been diagnosed with Cerebral Palsy on top of everything else.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Well, I don't get it first hand but from a reliable source...Grace has now been diagnosed with Cerebral Palsy on top of everything else.


Oh dear -- my heart aches for her and the family. I know how hard it is for you too. We are here if you need some 
cheering up. Shirley


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Well, I don't get it first hand but from a reliable source...Grace has now been diagnosed with Cerebral Palsy on top of everything else.


Sorry to hear that. Poor little darling has so much to deal with already. Bless her and the rest of your family.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Well, I don't get it first hand but from a reliable source...Grace has now been diagnosed with Cerebral Palsy on top of everything else.


The poor little baby. I hope her parents finally grow up enough to give her the support she's going to need.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Well, I don't get it first hand but from a reliable source...Grace has now been diagnosed with Cerebral Palsy on top of everything else.


Yes, I saw that on the facebook page. I also saw that she went home for a bit but had to be rushed back to hospital. I honestly feel so sorry for this poor wee mite, she is going through so much. Please do not think me callous but there comes a stage when one is tempted to ask whether the doctors are just performing operations and procedures in order to gain more medical knowledge. I know many will jump on me for asking such a question but I am thinking of all the pain and suffering the baby is enduring whilst undergoing procedure after procedure.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The poor little baby. I hope her parents finally grow up enough to give her the support she's going to need.


Baby Grace's siblings will also need support. Of course Grace will receive the lion's share of attention, her medical complications will dictate this, but I hope the other girls will not be forgotten. Having a disabled member of a family places an enormous strain on the other members of that family.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Yes, I saw that on the facebook page. I also saw that she went home for a bit but had to be rushed back to hospital. I honestly feel so sorry for this poor wee mite, she is going through so much. Please do not think me callous but there comes a stage when one is tempted to ask whether the doctors are just performing operations and procedures in order to gain more medical knowledge. I know many will jump on me for asking such a question but I am thinking of all the pain and suffering the baby is enduring whilst undergoing procedure after procedure.


Well I wouldn't think you callous. Not when I have sometimes wondered why they keep reviving her. I have to think that it would be kinder for everyone just to let her go.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Well I wouldn't think you callous. Not when I have sometimes wondered why they keep reviving her. I have to think that it would be kinder for everyone just to let her go.


Thank you for your reply. I honestly think it would be a gentler solution. I am also thinking of the other two girls.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Baby Grace's siblings will also need support. Of course Grace will receive the lion's share of attention, her medical complications will dictate this, but I hope the other girls will not be forgotten. Having a disabled member of a family places an enormous strain on the other members of that family.


The other girls and the older boy. And we already know the effects this kind of thing can have on siblings. Our nephew in Holland has one of the dystrophic diseases. He can do nothing much for himself, including evacuate his own bowels (enemas 3 times a week). He has 2 older sisters whose lives got pushed to the side for their brother even with all the extra help and care that the Dutch healthcare system provides.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Well I wouldn't think you callous. Not when I have sometimes wondered why they keep reviving her. I have to think that it would be kinder for everyone just to let her go.


I agree. At what point do they start to consider what is best for Grace?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry.



jbandsma said:


> Well, I don't get it first hand but from a reliable source...Grace has now been diagnosed with Cerebral Palsy on top of everything else.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

To change the subject or topic a little. Here is a nifty video I came across whilst listening to some of my favourite Russian hymns. I thought it was interesting.






Canada & The United States: Bizarre Borders


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Another change of topic. Watch here to see McDonalds "help" their employees with budget advice. It's hilarious.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1008070269233831


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Another change of topic. Watch here to see McDonalds "help" their employees with budget advice. It's hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Very interesting. I've traveled more to Eastern Canada, Ontario, Montreal, Quebec. I'd love to see more.



EveMCooke said:


> To change the subject or topic a little. Here is a nifty video I came across whilst listening to some of my favourite Russian hymns. I thought it was interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> http://www.facebook.com/Upworthy/videos/1008070269233831/?fref=nf
> 
> I deleted the 's', it makes the link work better. Good old Maccas, really behind the 8 ball, as they say. Perhaps the employees could save a lot if they were allowed to take the left overs and scraps from the Macca's kitchen to feed their children. No, Maccas would probably expect the employees to pay for that privilege.


Or do overtime at least.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm not laughing. I'm livid.



DGreen said:


> Another change of topic. Watch here to see McDonalds "help" their employees with budget advice. It's hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd like to see a comparison of how much overtime helps when you have to pay child care.



Wombatnomore said:


> Or do overtime at least.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I'd like to see a comparison of how much overtime helps when you have to pay child care.


'Overtime' here isn't paid any more than one's usual hourly rate, if the employer bothers to pay it at all. I'd be a squillionaire if I'd been paid for all the overtime I worked as a nurse. I had to pay for childcare also.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> 'Overtime' here isn't paid any more than one's usual hourly rate, if the employer bothers to pay it at all. I'd be a squillionaire if I'd been paid for all the overtime I worked as a nurse. I had to pay for childcare also.


Too bad I was not doing your payroll! I was always a stickler for overtime pay (and every other kind, as well). Employers are horrible everywhere, I guess.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Too bad I was not doing your payroll! I was always a stickler for overtime pay (and every other kind, as well). Employers are horrible everywhere, I guess.


One hospital I worked at put out a directive attached to every employee's pay slip that we were not to claim any overtime at all. Got the union onto it but to no avail. It's impossible to work to rule in that sort of environment because patient's needs don't end at the end of a shift. :|


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> One hospital I worked at put out a directive attached to every employee's pay slip that we were not to claim any overtime at all. Got the union onto it but to no avail. It's impossible to work to rule in that sort of environment because patient's needs don't end at the end of a shift. :|


I don't know what the laws are in Australia, but here in the US, nurses are similarly abused and classified in many cases as "exempt" from the overtime provisions of the law. Why? Because it benefits the employer for exactly the reason you stated. Patient needs don't end at the close of a shift.

I always found it interesting to calculate the ACTUAL hourly rate for some of the exempt/salaried employees. Pathetic and criminal.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

For you crocheters out there - inspiration. Now, where to get a turtle....


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> For you crocheters out there - inspiration. Now, where to get a turtle....


I usually don't like dressing up animals, but that turtle is something else.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I usually don't like dressing up animals, but that turtle is something else.


It's a STEGATORTOISE!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Well, I don't get it first hand but from a reliable source...Grace has now been diagnosed with Cerebral Palsy on top of everything else.


That poor baby has so many ailments that I wish I had a magic wand or something to help ease her precious life. So sad for her.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> It's a STEGATORTOISE!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

It would be a good gift for the Raptor Jesus you posted yesterday.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I like it much better than the cat hats.



DGreen said:


> For you crocheters out there - inspiration. Now, where to get a turtle....


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> It's a STEGATORTOISE!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Great set up. Bravo.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I like it much better than the cat hats.


The cats thank you.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Even crazy Chuck Norris believes the government is going to declare martial law, and take over Texas. Jade Helm 15 has accessed the brains of Ted Cruz, Governor Abbott, and Norris. What idiots. Wonder how this latest conspiracy theory registers with Joey and on D&P.

http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/may/04/chuck-norris-warns-government-conspiracy-take-over-texas?CMP=fb_us

http://bigamericannews.com/2015/05/05/obama-plans-to-invade-texas-kidnap-george-w-bush-and-create-a-new-kingdom-of-liberal-darkness/

http://www.npr.org/blogs/itsallpolitics/2015/05/02/403865824/texas-governor-deploys-state-guard-to-stave-off-obama-takeover


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> Even crazy Chuck Norris believes the government is going to declare martial law, and take over Texas. Jade Helm 15 has accessed the brains of Ted Cruz, Governor Abbott, and Norris. What idiots. Wonder how this latest conspiracy theory registers with Joey and on D&P.


Oh, of course it HAS to be absolute truth. That group has never met a conspiracy theory they won't fall for.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Oh, of course it HAS to be absolute truth. That group has never met a conspiracy theory they won't fall for.


But how did WalMart get involved in the whole thing?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

DGreen said:


> For you crocheters out there - inspiration. Now, where to get a turtle....


Lots of people own turtles, even the Australian long necked turtle. There are many places you can buy them, you can even buy them on Gum Tree. You may not have Gum Tree in USA but it is an Aussie equivalent to EBay. Here is one store closer to you.

http://www.backwaterreptiles.com/turtles-for-sale.html

I am not sure whether you can keep a short necked turtle as a pet. The correct name for these creatures is the Western Swamp Tortoise. The Western Swamp Tortoise was feared extinct for over 100 years. By chance they were rediscovered in 1953 and found to still live in two small habitats in the Swan Valley.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> Even crazy Chuck Norris believes the government is going to declare martial law, and take over Texas. Jade Helm 15 has accessed the brains of Ted Cruz, Governor Abbott, and Norris. What idiots. Wonder how this latest conspiracy theory registers with Joey and on D&P.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/may/04/chuck-norris-warns-government-conspiracy-take-over-texas?CMP=fb_us
> 
> ...


Now I remember why I have no desire to ever go to Texas. They are nuts!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> But how did WalMart get involved in the whole thing?


Well, they've got all those big buildings that they just closed for bogus 'plumbing' problems.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

NJG said:


> Even crazy Chuck Norris believes the government is going to declare martial law, and take over Texas. Jade Helm 15 has accessed the brains of Ted Cruz, Governor Abbott, and Norris. What idiots. Wonder how this latest conspiracy theory registers with Joey and on D&P.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/may/04/chuck-norris-warns-government-conspiracy-take-over-texas?CMP=fb_us
> 
> ...


Excuse a stupid question from an ignorant Australian, but isn't Texas part of the USA? How can the President of the USA invade and take over part of the USA? Or is Texas a foreign country surrounded by the USA, similar to the Vatican City being surrounded by Italy but still being an independent country? Walmart stores actually being prisons, prisoners being transported in special trains that have been equipped with shackles? Are you sure this is not the plot from the latest blockbuster to be released by the Hollywood dream factory?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Now I remember why I have no desire to ever go to Texas. They are nuts!


Perhaps they have fallen off their horses too many times and are suffering long term brain damage. Texas, that is cattle country, perhaps they are suffering from Mad Cow disease. Yes it is a genuine disease that affects the brain.

Bovine spongiform encephalopathy (BSE), commonly known as mad cow disease, is a fatal neurodegenerative disease (encephalopathy) in cattle that causes a spongy degeneration in the brain and spinal cord. BSE has a long incubation period, about 2.5 to 8 years.

The disease may be most easily transmitted to human beings by eating food contaminated with the brain, spinal cord or digestive tract of infected carcasses. However, the infectious agent, although most highly concentrated in nervous tissue, can be found in virtually all tissues throughout the body, including blood. In humans, it is known as new variant CreutzfeldtJakob disease (vCJD or nvCJD), and by June 2014 it had killed 177 people in the United Kingdom, and 52 elsewhere


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Excuse a stupid question from an ignorant Australian, but isn't Texas part of the USA? How can the President of the USA invade and take over part of the USA? Or is Texas a foreign country surrounded by the USA, similar to the Vatican City being surrounded by Italy but still being an independent country? Walmart stores actually being prisons, prisoners being transported in special trains that have been equipped with shackles? Are you sure this is not the plot from the latest blockbuster to be released by the Hollywood dream factory?


It's probably a plot from the far right wing nuts!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's probably a plot from the far right wing nuts!


They're just projecting what they'd like to do to us evil libruls. Since they want to do it, they can't imagine the fact that we wouldn't.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> They're just projecting what they'd like to do to us evil libruls. Since they want to do it, they can't imagine the fact that we wouldn't.


That reminds me: someone on D&P said that we (the haters) went over there to pick on Joey. Is that true (and if so, which brave soul did it?) or is it what they would like to do and so imagine us doing it?

They're congratulating Joey as if she accomplished something special, rather than just repeating herself for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Even crazy Chuck Norris believes the government is going to declare martial law, and take over Texas. Jade Helm 15 has accessed the brains of Ted Cruz, Governor Abbott, and Norris. What idiots. Wonder how this latest conspiracy theory registers with Joey and on D&P.
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/may/04/chuck-norris-warns-government-conspiracy-take-over-texas?CMP=fb_us
> 
> ...


Norma, thank you for the introduction to Big American News. It's very funny. I have to spend some real time going through it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:XD:


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

I thought I had heard that Bernie Sanders had joined the Democratic Party so that he could run in the primaries and not be a "spoiler" candidate? Whatever. We have still donated a little money to him. 

Jbandsma, you did NOT need that kind of news about Grace. Enough already!

David and I have just signed the contract for the solar radiant floor heating, cooling, and hot water, and for a 13 kW solar panel system on our roof to provide our electricity. The heating/cooling comes with a propane gas boiler as back-up for when the temperature drops below 5 below zero Fahrenheit. 

Our daughter and son-in-law have just removed their pellet stove and installed a wood stove for their heat.

I need some boxes to pack things into to come upstairs, but I can't carry them and David seems to think that it will happen all by itself while he is doing unrelated activities (Like teaching four or five courses, tutoring about six pupils each privately, taking Jonathan to his psych, appointments and overseeing J's taking his medicine, keeping current on his aunt's situation (she has just moved from the nursing home to a Sunrise home) and bringing me fifteen meals a week, and doing the laundry.) I am so looking forward to being able to get to my new kitchen and new laundry room and do the cooking and cleaning and laundry myself.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Camacho said:


> I thought I had heard that Bernie Sanders had joined the Democratic Party so that he could run in the primaries and not be a "spoiler" candidate? Whatever. We have still donated a little money to him.
> 
> Jbandsma, you did NOT need that kind of news about Grace. Enough already!
> 
> ...


Try to slow down. I was getting an anxiety attack just reading your post. Hope you can start getting settled in a bit even with all that stuff on your plate. 
P.S. Bernie is going to run as a Democrat.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You should see how I avoid Texas is road trips through the Southwest. I don't go there either.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Now I remember why I have no desire to ever go to Texas. They are nuts!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just for you Evie.

Texas is a state in the United States, but they have always enjoyed a certain 'Wild West' independence. They fought for their independence from Mexico relatively recently. (1836 vs 1776.) Many in TX hold onto the 'fact' that state's rights trump the Federal government's role.

Texas seems like Hollywood East.



EveMCooke said:


> Excuse a stupid question from an ignorant Australian, but isn't Texas part of the USA? How can the President of the USA invade and take over part of the USA? Or is Texas a foreign country surrounded by the USA, similar to the Vatican City being surrounded by Italy but still being an independent country? Walmart stores actually being prisons, prisoners being transported in special trains that have been equipped with shackles? Are you sure this is not the plot from the latest blockbuster to be released by the Hollywood dream factory?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think you've figured it out. How could I forget mad cow disease. It's a good explanation. Thanks.



EveMCooke said:


> Perhaps they have fallen off their horses too many times and are suffering long term brain damage. Texas, that is cattle country, perhaps they are suffering from Mad Cow disease. Yes it is a genuine disease that affects the brain.
> 
> Bovine spongiform encephalopathy (BSE), commonly known as mad cow disease, is a fatal neurodegenerative disease (encephalopathy) in cattle that causes a spongy degeneration in the brain and spinal cord. BSE has a long incubation period, about 2.5 to 8 years.
> 
> The disease may be most easily transmitted to human beings by eating food contaminated with the brain, spinal cord or digestive tract of infected carcasses. However, the infectious agent, although most highly concentrated in nervous tissue, can be found in virtually all tissues throughout the body, including blood. In humans, it is known as new variant CreutzfeldtJakob disease (vCJD or nvCJD), and by June 2014 it had killed 177 people in the United Kingdom, and 52 elsewhere


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Just so they celebrate alone.



Poor Purl said:


> That reminds me: someone on D&P said that we (the haters) went over there to pick on Joey. Is that true (and if so, which brave soul did it?) or is it what they would like to do and so imagine us doing it?
> 
> They're congratulating Joey as if she accomplished something special, rather than just repeating herself for the umpteenth time.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That reminds me: someone on D&P said that we (the haters) went over there to pick on Joey. Is that true (and if so, which brave soul did it?) or is it what they would like to do and so imagine us doing it?
> 
> They're congratulating Joey as if she accomplished something special, rather than just repeating herself for the umpteenth time.


As far as I know, she either came here or to POV Liberal but I haven't seen anything from anybody here (or there, for that matter) indicating that they've waded in that cesspool.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> As far as I know, she either came here or to POV Liberal but I haven't seen anything from anybody here (or there, for that matter) indicating that they've waded in that cesspool.


She came to Things are heating up, and that's where she got a perfectly reasonable answer to her question, but she's being smooched to death at Cream Cheese Palace for "showing" us all and standing her ground in the face of real information.

Also, she's hurt because we didn't recognize her personal relationship with Jesus. Purple Heart for that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :XD:


Cheeky, the Eggsorcist is just perfect, but it makes me sad.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> She came to Things are heating up, and that's where she got a perfectly reasonable answer to her question, but she's being smooched to death at Cream Cheese Palace for "showing" us all and standing her ground in the face of real information.
> 
> Also, she's hurt because we didn't recognize her personal relationship with Jesus. Purple Heart for that.


I don't go to that forum but I know she's been either here or POV.

And boy she really gets hot under the collar about my third line in my sig.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I don't go to that forum but I know she's been either here or POV.
> 
> And boy she really gets hot under the collar about my third line in my sig.


I can see why she hates that line. It's so appropriate.

I sometimes just check out their last page, because I've caught some doozies there. Last night there were all these smoochies for Joey. I shut my computer and threw up.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> I thought I had heard that Bernie Sanders had joined the Democratic Party so that he could run in the primaries and not be a "spoiler" candidate? Whatever. We have still donated a little money to him.
> 
> Jbandsma, you did NOT need that kind of news about Grace. Enough already!
> 
> ...


Some suggestions: Flattened boxes can be brought up easily, maybe by Jonathan, and opened upstairs. And David can bring up your meals in boxes, kind of multi-tasking.

It sounds as though David is trying to squirrel away as much money as he can make now, because he doesn't know what Maine holds in store for him. You may have to count on Jonno for household help.

Eventually the passage of time will give you all a kick in the pants, and the stuff will get boxed very quickly. You have my sympathy.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Excuse a stupid question from an ignorant Australian, but isn't Texas part of the USA? How can the President of the USA invade and take over part of the USA? Or is Texas a foreign country surrounded by the USA, similar to the Vatican City being surrounded by Italy but still being an independent country? Walmart stores actually being prisons, prisoners being transported in special trains that have been equipped with shackles? Are you sure this is not the plot from the latest blockbuster to be released by the Hollywood dream factory?


No they are part of the US, but they are always threatening to secede. They are a so called "red state" which means republicans control it, so maybe that explains things better.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Norma, thank you for the introduction to Big American News. It's very funny. I have to spend some real time going through it.


Your welcome, I think. I just ran across it myself. When you read things like: Obama Orders Homosexual Chemtrail Missions Over Indiana Day After Religious Freedom Bill Passed, I think OMG, I guess I will have to look for those neon colored chemtrails and watch for those men that are becoming confused about their sexuality. I am laughing so hard as I write this.

http://bigamericannews.com/2015/03/27/obama-orders-homosexual-chemtrail-missions-over-indiana-day-after-religious-freedom-bill-passed/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NJG said:


> Your welcome, I think. I just ran across it myself. When you read things like: Obama Orders Homosexual Chemtrail Missions Over Indiana Day After Religious Freedom Bill Passed, I think OMG, I guess I will have to look for those neon colored chemtrails and watch for those men that are becoming confused about their sexuality. I am laughing so hard as I write this.
> 
> http://bigamericannews.com/2015/03/27/obama-orders-homosexual-chemtrail-missions-over-indiana-day-after-religious-freedom-bill-passed/


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> Your welcome, I think. I just ran across it myself. When you read things like: Obama Orders Homosexual Chemtrail Missions Over Indiana Day After Religious Freedom Bill Passed, I think OMG, I guess I will have to look for those neon colored chemtrails and watch for those men that are becoming confused about their sexuality. I am laughing so hard as I write this.
> 
> http://bigamericannews.com/2015/03/27/obama-orders-homosexual-chemtrail-missions-over-indiana-day-after-religious-freedom-bill-passed/


Is this a for real web site that (strange, very strange) people take seriously, or is it satire like the Borowitz Report? Are people that gullible, that nuts, that they would believe something like that? I thought that kind of stupidity went away with the end of the Salem witch trials!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Is this a for real web site that (strange, very strange) people take seriously, or is it satire like the Borowitz Report? Are people that gullible, that nuts, that they would believe something like that? I thought that kind of stupidity went away with the end of the Salem witch trials!


Trying to find out. But isn't it a shame when you can't tell at a glance what's real and what's just crazy talk?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok, even though Snopes has nothing on it, google search says it's satire. Still not sure, though. But it's enough to feed into a certain segment we see here on KP who'll take it as gospel.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Ok, even though Snopes has nothing on it, google search says it's satire. Still not sure, though. But it's enough to feed into a certain segment we see here on KP who'll take it as gospel.


People who do satire have to be especially careful because of some of the credulous ninnies who will believe anything that seems to agree with their determined hatred of anything liberal, anything related to Mr. Obama, anything related to Mrs. Clinton. The humorless who can't recognize a joke when it slaps them across the face with custard pie!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Is this a for real web site that (strange, very strange) people take seriously, or is it satire like the Borowitz Report? Are people that gullible, that nuts, that they would believe something like that? I thought that kind of stupidity went away with the end of the Salem witch trials!


Satire.

(Very good satire)


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Is this a for real web site that (strange, very strange) people take seriously, or is it satire like the Borowitz Report? Are people that gullible, that nuts, that they would believe something like that? I thought that kind of stupidity went away with the end of the Salem witch trials!


I think it almost has to be satire, but not positive as there are many crazy people out there, especially in Texas. They just showed a clip on TV from Texas where a military person went to a town meeting to assure them that they were not going to declare Marshall law and take over Texas. One guy stood up and said I don't believe a thing you just said. They have a select group of crazies that will believe anything that is crazy.

ON another note about Texas, I just read that several counties in Texas are having a chlamydia outbreak and had this letter sent home to parents. The school that sent the letter of course does not have a sex education class, I'm sure because they don't want their good Christian kids to know anything about sex. Opps, looks like they found out anyway.

Dear Parent/Guardian,

Crane Independent School District would like to make our paretns aware or more aware of a problem that has been identified in our teenagers and young adults of our community.

Chlamydia is a sexually transmitted disease that is on the rise. Several cases have been reported. It is a reportable disease that is mandatory to report to the Texas Department of State Health Services. The number of cases reported from Crane and Upton County have been significant. With this being said, we feel we need the parents to be aware of this growing problem and pass along some information regarding the sexually transmitted disease.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Trying to find out. But isn't it a shame when you can't tell at a glance what's real and what's just crazy talk?


I just found this.

http://realorsatire.com/bigamericannews-com/

http://www.newrepublic.com/article/118013/satire-news-websites-are-cashing-gullible-outraged-readers


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> I think it almost has to be satire, but not positive as there are many crazy people out there, especially in Texas. They just showed a clip on TV from Texas where a military person went to a town meeting to assure them that they were not going to declare Marshall law and take over Texas. One guy stood up and said I don't believe a thing you just said. They have a select group of crazies that will believe anything that is crazy.
> 
> ON another note about Texas, I just read that several counties in Texas are having a chlamydia outbreak and had this letter sent home to parents. The school that sent the letter of course does not have a sex education class, I'm sure because they don't want their good Christian kids to know anything about sex. Opps, looks like they found out anyway.
> 
> ...


They DO have sex education...abstinence only sex education. Shows haw well that works, doesn't it?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Ok, even though Snopes has nothing on it, google search says it's satire. Still not sure, though. But it's enough to feed into a certain segment we see here on KP who'll take it as gospel.


Some of these things are so crazy, I'll bet even those in Texas would believe them but not admit it except to another crazy.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> They DO have sex education...abstinence only sex education. Shows haw well that works, doesn't it?


Yes, they are suppose to get their sex education from their parents, and if the parents don't talk about it because they think if they don't know they won't do it are really really naive.

Has anyone been watching the Ed Show this week and his stories about climate change. He was in Miami Beach Fla today. All that information and seeing it with your own eyes and the righties still deny. The one guy said by the middle of this century. people will starting to move away from south Florida.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Your welcome, I think. I just ran across it myself. When you read things like: Obama Orders Homosexual Chemtrail Missions Over Indiana Day After Religious Freedom Bill Passed, I think OMG, I guess I will have to look for those neon colored chemtrails and watch for those men that are becoming confused about their sexuality. I am laughing so hard as I write this.
> 
> http://bigamericannews.com/2015/03/27/obama-orders-homosexual-chemtrail-missions-over-indiana-day-after-religious-freedom-bill-passed/


That was the headline that caught my eye, too. But now I saw the one about the God particle escaping and damaging the Large Hadron collider, then going back to heaven. Unfortunately, the link is broken, but if you manage to see it, let me know. It could be Holy Sabotage, Batman.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> I think it almost has to be satire, but not positive as there are many crazy people out there, especially in Texas. They just showed a clip on TV from Texas where a military person went to a town meeting to assure them that they were not going to declare Marshall law and take over Texas. One guy stood up and said I don't believe a thing you just said. They have a select group of crazies that will believe anything that is crazy.
> 
> ON another note about Texas, I just read that several counties in Texas are having a chlamydia outbreak and had this letter sent home to parents. The school that sent the letter of course does not have a sex education class, I'm sure because they don't want their good Christian kids to know anything about sex. Opps, looks like they found out anyway.
> 
> ...


That has to be satire. What real school district would send such a letter to parents? Oh, it's in Texas? Okay, then it's not satire.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That was the headline that caught my eye, too. But now I saw the one about the God particle escaping and damaging the Large Hadron collider, then going back to heaven. Unfortunately, the link is broken, but if you manage to see it, let me know. It could be Holy Sabotage, Batman.


Here you go Purl, ask and you shall receive, for your reading enjoyment. Any of those you can't see, just google them.

http://bigamericannews.com/2015/03/24/god-particle-escapes-and-damages-cern-large-hadron-collider-flies-back-to-heaven/


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That has to be satire. What real school district would send such a letter to parents? Oh, it's in Texas? Okay, then it's not satire.


Right, this is not satire. Those children are doing things their Mommies and Daddies did not believe they would do.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

The superintendent said their program is not a bad program, because if kids aren't having sex, they can't get this disease. Darn he is one smart man, isn't he. Guess he just doesn't know what the kids are doing, and I would guess these kids aren't just with one partner either. They share.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/05/05/texas-high-school-chlamydia-outbreak_n_7216822.html


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Here you go Purl, ask and you shall receive, for your reading enjoyment. Any of those you can't see, just google them.
> 
> http://bigamericannews.com/2015/03/24/god-particle-escapes-and-damages-cern-large-hadron-collider-flies-back-to-heaven/


Thank you. It was perfect. About a year ago I saw a documentary on the large hadron collider which was mind-numbingly boring. Now I see what was missing: the archangel Michael, with sword.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

These are two of the biggest idiots who think they have the right to impose their religion on everyone else. Thank God the senate wouldn't act on it, so it went no where, but if republicans ever gain complete control, this is the kind of thing they will do.

http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/the-intersection-reproductive-choices-and-discrimination?cid=sm_fb_maddow


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

This poor little girl.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> This poor little girl.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> These are two of the biggest idiots who think they have the right to impose their religion on everyone else. Thank God the senate wouldn't act on it, so it went no where, but if republicans ever gain complete control, this is the kind of thing they will do.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/the-intersection-reproductive-choices-and-discrimination?cid=sm_fb_maddow


Cruz is pure Tea Party, and this is the kind of thing we can expect from him. But Paul claims to be a libertarian. Where's the "libert-" part? He's some kind of -arian, but not the kind he claims to be.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

NJG said:


> Here you go Purl, ask and you shall receive, for your reading enjoyment. Any of those you can't see, just google them.
> 
> http://bigamericannews.com/2015/03/24/god-particle-escapes-and-damages-cern-large-hadron-collider-flies-back-to-heaven/


I watched that clip, admittedly not all the way through because I could not. The presenter reminded me of someone, then I remembered why he looked and sounded familiar. Yes, that drunk in the main bar just before closing time on pay day; the one who has had more than a skinful and it sounding off. No one takes him seriously and usually someone buys him another schooner of beer just to shut him up. Honestly, his facial expression, his eye movements, his entire presentation; who in their right minds would take him seriously. To be honest he reminds me so much of my brother, the alcoholic. Unfortunately he died aged 66 from alcoholic related causes but he was always rabbiting on with similar nonsense and his facial expressions and eye movements were the same. We just told him to sit down and shut up because no one was listening to his nonsense. Honestly, does any one actually listen to this clown.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I watched that clip, admittedly not all the way through because I could not. The presenter reminded me of someone, then I remembered why he looked and sounded familiar. Yes, that drunk in the main bar just before closing time on pay day; the one who has had more than a skinful and it sounding off. No one takes him seriously and usually someone buys him another schooner of beer just to shut him up. Honestly, his facial expression, his eye movements, his entire presentation; who in their right minds would take him seriously. To be honest he reminds me so much of my brother, the alcoholic. Unfortunately he died aged 66 from alcoholic related causes but he was always rabbiting on with similar nonsense and his facial expressions and eye movements were the same. We just told him to sit down and shut up because no one was listening to his nonsense. Honestly, does any one actually listen to this clown.


Awful isn't it? Takes all sorts.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Too bad she doesn't have a melted chocolate bar.



NJG said:


> This poor little girl.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter and Poor Purl, thank you both very much. When I mention the idea of packing to Jonathan, he clams up and goes downstairs -- or back to his room if I am downstairs. His CBFS person and his psychiatrist are both talking with him about it, and the one who comes to the house is trying to ease him in the right direction. He was just seven when we moved into this house, and he does not do transitions well. In fact just changing which room was his bedroom (for a bigger one) about nine years ago was quite traumatic for him. I'm just really glad that he came up with the line about our being gypsies this summer. He doesn't seem to want to pack in advance, and I know he does not want anyone else to touch his stuff, let alone pack it up. This is going to be interesting. At least so far he is getting to stay with his mom and dad. The mere mention of his ever living anywhere other than with David and me makes him say, "You wouldn't LEAVE me, would you?" Whatever his response to this whole move will be, is the potentially scariest part of the whole project. We are all working very hard to help make it a smooth transition for him, trying to set up appropriate services for him.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Cruz is pure Tea Party, and this is the kind of thing we can expect from him. But Paul claims to be a libertarian. Where's the "libert-" part? He's some kind of -arian, but not the kind he claims to be.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Too bad she doesn't have a melted chocolate bar.


You really are the devil's spawn. Really!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you.



Poor Purl said:


> You really are the devil's spawn. Really!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> Cheeky Blighter and Poor Purl, thank you both very much. When I mention the idea of packing to Jonathan, he clams up and goes downstairs -- or back to his room if I am downstairs. His CBFS person and his psychiatrist are both talking with him about it, and the one who comes to the house is trying to ease him in the right direction. He was just seven when we moved into this house, and he does not do transitions well. In fact just changing which room was his bedroom (for a bigger one) about nine years ago was quite traumatic for him. I'm just really glad that he came up with the line about our being gypsies this summer. He doesn't seem to want to pack in advance, and I know he does not want anyone else to touch his stuff, let alone pack it up. This is going to be interesting. At least so far he is getting to stay with his mom and dad. The mere mention of his ever living anywhere other than with David and me makes him say, "You wouldn't LEAVE me, would you?" Whatever his response to this whole move will be, is the potentially scariest part of the whole project. We are all working very hard to help make it a smooth transition for him, trying to set up appropriate services for him.


You've always been good about helping him. Is there some way to ask him to help you without tying it to the move? Like, you have this big job to do and Dad isn't around to help; could he take Dad's place for a little while (with emphasis on the "little")? You need to reorganize your drawers or closets but can't do it unless you empty them out; for that, you need boxes to put all that stuff in. You don't want to fool him or trick him, so if he connects it to moving, you'll have to admit it. But he has to know that there are jobs that need doing around the house, and he's capable of doing some of them, no matter what happens afterward.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good thoughts.



Poor Purl said:


> You've always been good about helping him. Is there some way to ask him to help you without tying it to the move? Like, you have this big job to do and Dad isn't around to help; could he take Dad's place for a little while (with emphasis on the "little")? You need to reorganize your drawers or closets but can't do it unless you empty them out; for that, you need boxes to put all that stuff in. You don't want to fool him or trick him, so if he connects it to moving, you'll have to admit it. But he has to know that there are jobs that need doing around the house, and he's capable of doing some of them, no matter what happens afterward.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You've always been good about helping him. Is there some way to ask him to help you without tying it to the move? Like, you have this big job to do and Dad isn't around to help; could he take Dad's place for a little while (with emphasis on the "little")? You need to reorganize your drawers or closets but can't do it unless you empty them out; for that, you need boxes to put all that stuff in. You don't want to fool him or trick him, so if he connects it to moving, you'll have to admit it. But he has to know that there are jobs that need doing around the house, and he's capable of doing some of them, no matter what happens afterward.


Oh, there's no way I could trick him if I tried. Intellectually he is smarter than I am. It is just that this amazing intellect is sharing a 27-year-old body with a small child. When David asked him to help with the dishes he did unload and reload the dishwasher, so he is helpful about some things. Maybe if I tell him that I want to put my winter clothes and some books into boxes.... He knows why, but I can try. Thanks!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> Oh, there's no way I could trick him if I tried. Intellectually he is smarter than I am. It is just that this amazing intellect is sharing a 27-year-old body with a small child. When David asked him to help with the dishes he did unload and reload the dishwasher, so he is helpful about some things. Maybe if I tell him that I want to put my winter clothes and some books into boxes.... He knows why, but I can try. Thanks!


That's all you can do. Good luck.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Camacho said:


> Oh, there's no way I could trick him if I tried. Intellectually he is smarter than I am. It is just that this amazing intellect is sharing a 27-year-old body with a small child. When David asked him to help with the dishes he did unload and reload the dishwasher, so he is helpful about some things. Maybe if I tell him that I want to put my winter clothes and some books into boxes.... He knows why, but I can try. Thanks!


I have a family member who sounds much like Jonathan. Every minute of his day has to be structured or he can't deal with it and falls apart. He is nearly 40 and also extremely intelligent. He does like to help the people he loves if the task is within his comfort zone and he gets a lot of praise. I would give Purl's suggestion a try. Do you think he may be able to incorporate small helpful tasks into his daily routine. Tim still has his good days and his bad ones but with continued reassurance he has made progress. See how it goes.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :XD:


All that's missing are the Canadian-born McCarthy lookalike, the libertarian who doesn't like liberty, and Marco Rubio (just saying his name in the context of presidential candidacy is funny).


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Cruz is pure Tea Party, and this is the kind of thing we can expect from him. But Paul claims to be a libertarian. Where's the "libert-" part? He's some kind of -arian, but not the kind he claims to be.


Cruz is all over this Jade Helm 15 and has written a letter to the pentagon, but Paul has also said he was going to look into it. Rick Perry did try to sound half way sensible about it, but his handlers whisked him away so he couldn't talk about it anymore. Rachel did a piece on it last night, so funny. I love to watch her.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Does anyone with an IQ over 80 believe any Republican so far identifying themselves as a GOP candidate have a hope of winning? I don't see any enthusiasm for any of them.



NJG said:


> Cruz is all over this Jade Helm 15 and has written a letter to the pentagon, but Paul has also said he was going to look into it. Rick Perry did try to sound half way sensible about it, but his handlers whisked him away so he couldn't talk about it anymore. Rachel did a piece on it last night, so funny. I love to watch her.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Does anyone with an IQ over 80 believe any Republican so far identifying themselves as a GOP candidate have a hope of winning? I don't see any enthusiasm for any of them.


You would certainly hope so. But then, you have to remember that people voted them in to offices in the first place.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But not to national office. CA, NY, MA etc? I'm whistling past the graveyard, I know.



jbandsma said:


> You would certainly hope so. But then, you have to remember that people voted them in to offices in the first place.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Does anyone with an IQ over 80 believe any Republican so far identifying themselves as a GOP candidate have a hope of winning? I don't see any enthusiasm for any of them.


No, I keep wondering the same thing. I remember when everyone on the right was clamoring for Rick Perry to enter the race and how wonderful everyone thought he was, and oh if only he would enter. I was a bit concerned, that he would get in and run away with it. Boy, that sure never happened. But people like Huckabee, Santorum, Fiorina and many of the others, I don't think have a chance. A lot of people seem to be talking about Walker, but I think he may be a big let down like Perry was the last time. I think Bush, God forbid, has the best chance. I will now go wash my mouth out with soap.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please don't punish yourself. Thanks for discussing. Sometimes we have to say the obvious, even if we hate to admit it.



NJG said:


> No, I keep wondering the same thing. I remember when everyone on the right was clamoring for Rick Perry to enter the race and how wonderful everyone thought he was, and oh if only he would enter. I was a bit concerned, that he would get in and run away with it. Boy, that sure never happened. But people like Huckabee, Santorum, Fiorina and many of the others, I don't think have a chance. A lot of people seem to be talking about Walker, but I think he may be a big let down like Perry was the last time. I think Bush, God forbid, has the best chance. I will now go wash my mouth out with soap.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: I am so with the pachyderm!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Does anyone with an IQ over 80 believe any Republican so far identifying themselves as a GOP candidate have a hope of winning? I don't see any enthusiasm for any of them.


Even I don't see it and I'm about as far removed from American politics as you can get.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Here's from Rachel Maddow on the subject.

Jade Helm 15 is a planned military exercise slated to take place across the Southwest this summer, orchestrated by the Pentagon.

But to conspiracy theorists on the far right, its the planned takeover of Texas by the federal government. Walmarts even involved, or so the paranoid fantasy goes, closing five of its stores to use as food-distribution centers and house invaders from China. Oh, and each of these Walmarts is also connected to one another by secret underground tunnels (Matthew Yglesias at Vox has a full explanation of the Jade Helm 15 Conspiracy.)

This is a UFO hunters fever-dream. But rather than treat this crazy conspiracy with scorn, Republican governor Greg Abbott is lending it legitimacy by having the state guard monitor the exercises. Even Texas senator Ted Cruz (R), who is running for president, asked the Pentagon about the planned takeover.

Rachel Maddow sees the fate of the Republican Party in the 2016 election writ large in the Jade Helm 15 controversy.

This is one of those issues that is hilarious to the real world but is totally serious business in Republican world, Maddow said on her show Wednesday night.

Maddow went on to point out the irony of accusing the military and Walmart -- two institutions more often venerated than not on the right -- of conspiracy, then said the Jade Helm 15 controversy has nonetheless made it into mainstream Republican politics.

To most Republican politicians, particularly those competing for the Republican presidential nomination, where only Republican base voters will decide whos allowed to run, if you have a choice between seeming insane to normal people and seeming righteous to the base, which are you going to pick? Maddow said.

Theres an incentive to pick seeming righteous to the base even if it is seeming nutty to everybody else, she added.

And that, folks, is the GOPs 2016 problem.



NJG said:


> No, I keep wondering the same thing. I remember when everyone on the right was clamoring for Rick Perry to enter the race and how wonderful everyone thought he was, and oh if only he would enter. I was a bit concerned, that he would get in and run away with it. Boy, that sure never happened. But people like Huckabee, Santorum, Fiorina and many of the others, I don't think have a chance. A lot of people seem to be talking about Walker, but I think he may be a big let down like Perry was the last time. I think Bush, God forbid, has the best chance. I will now go wash my mouth out with soap.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

When a Presidential campaign is in the news, Mars isn't far enough. Watch, they're just getting started. Sorry.



Wombatnomore said:


> Even I don't see it and I'm about as far removed from American politics as you can get.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> When a Presidential campaign is in the news, Mars isn't far enough. Watch, they're just getting started. Sorry.


Isn't Mars a RED planet?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


damemary said:


> Here's from Rachel Maddow on the subject.
> 
> Jade Helm 15 is a planned military exercise slated to take place across the Southwest this summer, orchestrated by the Pentagon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> When a Presidential campaign is in the news, Mars isn't far enough. Watch, they're just getting started. Sorry.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Isn't Mars a RED planet?


Which red? Communist red or Repub state red? Hmmm


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Which red? Communist red or Repub state red? Hmmm


There's a difference? (Remember, the 'communist' red was totalitarian)


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> There's a difference? (Remember, the 'communist' red was totalitarian)


Excellent point.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Fits republicans to a "T"


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Which red? Communist red or Repub state red? Hmmm


Confusing, ain't it?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Fits republicans to a "T"


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:-(


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

TobascoMama said:


> Oh surely, that poster is an exaggeration, right?


Nestle has declared, and some "leaders" on the right have backed them, that water should NOT be a human right.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Nestle has declared, and some "leaders" on the right have backed them, that water should NOT be a human right.


...and that water is too precious a commodity to be controlled by the public.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> ...and that water is too precious a commodity to be controlled by the public.


Therefore they should take as much as they can out of California before the drought dries it all up.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Therefore they should take as much as they can out of California before the drought dries it all up.


Good morning, Judy.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Good morning, Judy.


Good morning. I'm still not completely awake.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Good morning. I'm still not completely awake.


Ha ha! I'm never completely awake.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Nestle has declared, and some "leaders" on the right have backed them, that water should NOT be a human right.


Nestle has always been on the wrong side of the humanity issue. Remember the formula sent to third world countries where water was impure and they discouraged local women from nursing? I have boycotted nestle for over forty years. It is important to examine the print on boxes to see who the controlling company is. Degorno (sp) pizza is owned by Nestle.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> When a Presidential campaign is in the news, Mars isn't far enough. Watch, they're just getting started. Sorry.


Oh, not at all. I've always been intrigued with the build up to the U.S. presidential election.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :-(


Says it all doesn't it?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Nestle has always been on the wrong side of the humanity issue. Remember the formula sent to third world countries where water was impure and they discouraged local women from nursing? I have boycotted nestle for over forty years. It is important to examine the print on boxes to see who the controlling company is. Degorno (sp) pizza is owned by Nestle.


Not only were they pushing formula to places without potable water, the formula they shipped was not permitted to be sold in this country because it lacked a nutrient essential to brain growth.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Not only were they pushing formula to places without potable water, the formula they shipped was not permitted to be sold in this country because it lacked a nutrient essential to brain growth.


Business ethics, another oxymoron?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Business ethics, another oxymoron?


Nestle killed a lot of babies in Africa. Is it any wonder that they think things like vaccines from this country are meant to sterilize them or give them deadly diseases? When they were told that what they were feeding their babies was better for them than the breast?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone -- I am just ready to block a top down cardigan finished today. Every year I make a sweater for a stranger - just for fun. We were having coffee and a woman that was in the coffee shop loved one of my sweaters. She must go there often and each time she came over and talked to me about the sweater I was wearing. She really loved them. 

I felt that she spent a lot of mornings having coffee with other friends but didn't have too much. I asked her what her favorite color was and she told me purple and brown, not necessary together. I got her phone number and phoned her and got her size and color favorite. I offered to make a cardigan for her and she cried. 

She is very small but quite tall, and luckily for me there is a lady in the Seniors club that is the same size so I used her as a model when I was putting it together. The lady hasn't seen it. I am just getting the blocking organized and will take it to the Seniors group on Wednesday for a final fitting and give it to her on Thursday. 

I started doing that when I was quilting - giving a quilt to someone who really liked my work - and it had to be a stranger. When I gave up Quilting I started knitting and gave away hats and scarves the first year. Then got into knitting my own designs and this is the 4th year I have made a 'one of a kind' for a person who remarked and really liked my work, 

I haven't finished pinning it for blocking but have taken a couple of pictures.

I hope you like it. The lady who modelled it for me asked me (business) if I would make her one like it only in a plum color so I will. Won't be the same. I have to figure out how to correct the date on my camera - I was fooling around and got the dates all balled up

Shirley


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Some suggestions: Flattened boxes can be brought up easily, maybe by Jonathan, and opened upstairs. And David can bring up your meals in boxes, kind of multi-tasking.
> 
> It sounds as though David is trying to squirrel away as much money as he can make now, because he doesn't know what Maine holds in store for him. You may have to count on Jonno for household help.
> 
> Eventually the passage of time will give you all a kick in the pants, and the stuff will get boxed very quickly. You have my sympathy.


Things do get packed up but then there is the dreadful unpacking. Try to throw out stuff is my best advice and something I should have done better.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :-(


http://www.theguardian.com/.../jul/27/water-nestle-drink-charge-privatize-companies-stocks - 775k - Cached - Similar pages

Sadly, the poster of the dehydrated dying child is very real. Nestle is a horrible food giant that believes water is a commodity to be sold and having clean drinking water is not a human right and they are not alone in this belief. Thanks to you others for your posts concerning this very important issue.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- I am just ready to block a top down cardigan finished today. Every year I make a sweater for a stranger - just for fun. We were having coffee and a woman that was in the coffee shop loved one of my sweaters. She must go there often and each time she came over and talked to me about the sweater I was wearing. She really loved them.
> 
> I felt that she spent a lot of mornings having coffee with other friends but didn't have too much. I asked her what her favorite color was and she told me purple and brown, not necessary together. I got her phone number and phoned her and got her size and color favorite. I offered to make a cardigan for her and she cried.
> 
> ...


What a sweet and generous thing to do. And the sweater is beautiful, in shades of brown and purple that look really good together.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Things do get packed up but then there is the dreadful unpacking. Try to throw out stuff is my best advice and something I should have done better.


We still haven't unpacked stuff we put in boxes before the painting, and that was about two months ago. All my cookbooks are unreachable.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> What a sweet and generous thing to do. And the sweater is beautiful, in shades of brown and purple that look really good together.


Thanks Purl --- it gives me so much pleasure. She is a very sweet lady and has noticed my sweaters every time she saw one. I would rather have someone who REALLY likes them rather than others who might not like the type I make.

I had fun with the purple and brown as they don't usually go that well together. I also tried out a new stitch I thought up although I am sure someone has used the stitch like that at sometime. So much satisfaction for me.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- I am just ready to block a top down cardigan finished today. Every year I make a sweater for a stranger - just for fun. We were having coffee and a woman that was in the coffee shop loved one of my sweaters. She must go there often and each time she came over and talked to me about the sweater I was wearing. She really loved them.
> 
> I felt that she spent a lot of mornings having coffee with other friends but didn't have too much. I asked her what her favorite color was and she told me purple and brown, not necessary together. I got her phone number and phoned her and got her size and color favorite. I offered to make a cardigan for her and she cried.
> 
> ...


What a nice thing to do, Shirley and what a pretty sweater.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> We still haven't unpacked stuff we put in boxes before the painting, and that was about two months ago. All my cookbooks are unreachable.


Oh that makes me feel better. I am living in a semi-warehouse. Who needs all this bleep?

Never move anyone.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Purl --- it gives me so much pleasure. She is a very sweet lady and has noticed my sweaters every time she saw one. I would rather have someone who REALLY likes them rather than others who might not like the type I make.
> 
> I had fun with the purple and brown as they don't usually go that well together. I also tried out a new stitch I thought up although I am sure someone has used the stitch like that at sometime. So much satisfaction for me.


I see two stitches in the sweater that are new to me: the horizontal line a bit under the armpit and those little diagonals that you have all over. It all goes together perfectly, and only a real admirer deserves it.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Super cool sweater Shirley. Love the colors. It is definitely a conversation knit.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I see two stitches in the sweater that are new to me: the horizontal line a bit under the armpit and those little diagonals that you have all over. It all goes together perfectly, and only a real admirer deserves it.


The line is a group of 3 rows with the same stitch only not on top of each other that gives it the pattern and the thickness .

The little diagonals are a well known stitch that goes into cables, but I just did the stitches plus three knit then 4 rows later I put the special stitch so that it wasn't lined up.

=================
Here are closeups. They didn't turn out that well but I can send you the stitches after I get a better picture tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Oh that makes me feel better. I am living in a semi-warehouse. Who needs all this bleep?
> 
> Never move anyone.


Please do not mention moving, it causes me to have a heart attack. Try moving 14 times in 20 years, between three different states then back to the first state. I have been here now for 24 years and have no intention of moving. They can sprinkle my ashes in the garden so I will not have to move then either. My next door neighbours have lived in that house for 41, since they came down to Perth the year after they were married.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> What a nice thing to do, Shirley and what a pretty sweater.


Thanks Cheeky, lots of fun for me. So much satisfaction as I try really hard to find someone who will really wear it and enjoy each one.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Please do not mention moving, it causes me to have a heart attack. Try moving 14 times in 20 years, between three different states then back to the first state. I have been here now for 24 years and have no intention of moving. They can sprinkle my ashes in the garden so I will not have to move then either. My next door neighbours have lived in that house for 41, since they came down to Perth the year after they were married.


We have moved a lot too, this last time was the hardest as we are getting too old to do something so stressful However we are here and settled. We won't be leaving the island. The kids bought a house and are getting settled and happy. We love it here and like being close to our grand daughter and the family.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Cheeky, lots of fun for me. So much satisfaction as I try really hard to find someone who will really wear it and enjoy each one.


You set a good example for the rest of us,Shirley and I thank you. Paying it forward is what we all should do. :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Please do not mention moving, it causes me to have a heart attack. Try moving 14 times in 20 years, between three different states then back to the first state. I have been here now for 24 years and have no intention of moving. They can sprinkle my ashes in the garden so I will not have to move then either. My next door neighbours have lived in that house for 41, since they came down to Perth the year after they were married.


I get all stressed if I think about moving. But we moved here in 1970, got our roots deep into the floorboards, and are never leaving. Ever.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> The line is a group of 3 rows with the same stitch only not on top of each other that gives it the pattern and the thickness .
> 
> The little diagonals are a well known stitch that goes into cables, but I just did the stitches plus three knit then 4 rows later I put the special stitch so that it wasn't lined up.
> 
> ...


I'd be grateful for the stitches. I can't visualize your description, "3 rows with the same stitch only not on top of each other." It looks so complicated.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Remember that train trip a few people thought of taking? Well, DS did it: flew to Vancouver about 2 weeks ago, then took Amtrak to Seattle, followed by Portland, and ended up in Denver.

Where they're expecting 5-10 inches of snow and the temp. is 32F! 

Meanwhile, here in NY the humidity is 87%. I'd prefer the 5-10 inches.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


>


Very true Cheeky! Democrats have been cleaning up after them for the last 30+ years.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


>


Cry??? You have to laugh at all the madness to survive it. Great meme and was my gaffaw of the day. Thanks Wild One.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Just trying to keep the troops amused. :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Remember that train trip a few people thought of taking? Well, DS did it: flew to Vancouver about 2 weeks ago, then took Amtrak to Seattle, followed by Portland, and ended up in Denver.
> 
> Where they're expecting 5-10 inches of snow and the temp. is 32F!
> 
> Meanwhile, here in NY the humidity is 87%. I'd prefer the 5-10 inches.


I suppose that is going to affect our weather tomorrow or maybe it will stay south of us and there is no such thing as global warming.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Just trying to keep the troops amused. :thumbup:


Save some for next year when we may really need it. I just cannot imagine the ship of fools actually docking. But Hills seems to be getting a good media trouncing.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I suppose that is going to affect our weather tomorrow or maybe it will stay south of us and there is no such thing as global warming.


No global warming in Chi Town. It is going down to 45 tonight. Yuck. But I heard North Dakota is going to get a blizzard. Crazy State.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I suppose that is going to affect our weather tomorrow or maybe it will stay south of us and there is no such thing as global warming.


Aren't you pretty far north of Denver? It's more likely to go to Chicago.

Of course, what it is is the melting glaciers chilling things further south. Or maybe a polar vortex.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> No global warming in Chi Town. It is going down to 45 tonight. Yuck. But I heard North Dakota is going to get a blizzard. Crazy State.


You're lucky you got out in time. It's so sweaty here, I itch all over.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Aren't you pretty far north of Denver? It's more likely to go to Chicago.
> 
> Of course, what it is is the melting glaciers chilling things further south. Or maybe a polar vortex.


If North Dakota is going to get a blizzard out of this then MN is due east. We are supposed to get rain tomorrow. I hope that is what we get. Hope you don't get bad stuff, SQ.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I will be babysitting Brynn tomorrow. If it rains, it looks like Chuckie Cheese will be the plan.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> Save some for next year when we may really need it. I just cannot imagine the ship of fools actually docking. But Hills seems to be getting a good media trouncing.


If we don't win next year nothing is going to cheer me up. I can't take any of their candidates seriously. We will be the laughing stock of the world if that happens.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I will be babysitting Brynn tomorrow. If it rains, it looks like Chuckie Cheese will be the plan.


Do they have a Mother's Day special?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Do they have a Mother's Day special?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you for your packing suggestions. Classes have finally ended so David now feels free to pack. He began by ditching a chipped mug this morning. More to come -- er, go.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> If North Dakota is going to get a blizzard out of this then MN is due east. We are supposed to get rain tomorrow. I hope that is what we get. Hope you don't get bad stuff, SQ.


There won't be any bad stuff. This is the worst Denver could do overnight.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> If we don't win next year nothing is going to cheer me up. I can't take any of their candidates seriously. We will be the laughing stock of the world if that happens.


We were the laughing stock of the world for at least 7 of Bush's 8 years, and we survived, though not in as good condition as were in before him.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> Thank you for your packing suggestions. Classes have finally ended so David now feels free to pack. He began by ditching a chipped mug this morning. More to come -- er, go.


Attaboy, David!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Now go to http://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl and click the "play" arrow.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Special for those of us who are 'old' mothers


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> The line is a group of 3 rows with the same stitch only not on top of each other that gives it the pattern and the thickness .
> 
> The little diagonals are a well known stitch that goes into cables, but I just did the stitches plus three knit then 4 rows later I put the special stitch so that it wasn't lined up.
> 
> ...


Your random act of kindness is a warm and lovely thing to do.

Thank you for the close up of the stitches. Gives me inspiration to play with stitches when I make hats.

Two of the groups with whom I knit for charity like hats and scarves, so I have a good place to experiment and make one of a kind items. I know I have a choppy attention span, and playing with patterns and stitches keeps the work fresh and interesting.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Your random act of kindness is a warm and lovely thing to do.
> 
> Thank you for the close up of the stitches. Gives me inspiration to play with stitches when I make hats.
> 
> Two of the groups with whom I knit for charity like hats and scarves, so I have a good place to experiment and make one of a kind items. I know I have a choppy attention span, and playing with patterns and stitches keeps the work fresh and interesting.


i get bored if I follow a pattern. I don't think I would knit if I couldn't do my own thing and head in whatever direction I choose, and never know what I will end up with.

 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Special for those of us who are 'old' mothers


I only wish W-D40 would work. I have severe arthritis and nothing seems to give me any relief.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

FYI--In case you don't know Lazy Boy is a US company that does all of it's manufacturing in the US. I just bought a new recliner and was very happy to find that out, thought I would pass it along.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

NJG said:


> FYI--In case you don't know Lazy Boy is a US company that does all of it's manufacturing in the US. I just bought a new recliner and was very happy to find that out, thought I would pass it along.


Yes and so is Whirlpool/Maytag. Buy USA.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Yes and so is Whirlpool/Maytag. Buy USA.


There use to be a Maytag plant in Newton, Iowa which has now closed. They bought Amana Refrigeration and still have a plant in Amama, but I thought they had some plants in Mexico. Not sure if they still do.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


>


Where do you find those memes Cheeky? Love it.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Special for those of us who are 'old' mothers


 :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer, your work is lovely. The colours are great.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

NJG said:


> I only wish W-D40 would work. I have severe arthritis and nothing seems to give me any relief.


I'm sorry you have severe arthritis. It's particularly difficult to control the pain. Have you considered a pain specialist?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NJG said:


> I only wish W-D40 would work. I have severe arthritis and nothing seems to give me any relief.


Have you tried extra Strength Voltaren? I just started using it. It requires a prescription up here and is fairly new. It really helps my pain. The regular voltaren is okay and does help but the extra strength really works for me. I would recommend you try it. I have a lot of pain with my
detached tendon and the nerves in my shoulder. No surgery will help and this helps me avoid taking pain killers, even Xtra strength tylenol.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Think you may be interested in this:

http://www.9news.com.au/world/2015/05/11/10/46/jeb-bush-said-he-would-have-authorised-use-of-force-in-iraq-too


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I'm sorry you have severe arthritis. It's particularly difficult to control the pain. Have you considered a pain specialist?


Yes, had an epidural, took hydrocodone, increased the dosage, had several other shots and nothing seems to help. It is the worst in my lower back so doing anything anymore is next to impossible. About 3 minutes on my feet and I need to set down. My next appt is in June.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Have you tried extra Strength Voltaren? I just started using it. It requires a prescription up here and is fairly new. It really helps my pain. The regular voltaren is okay and does help but the extra strength really works for me. I would recommend you try it. I have a lot of pain with my
> detached tendon and the nerves in my shoulder. No surgery will help and this helps me avoid taking pain killers, even Xtra strength tylenol.


Actually I am taking that [Diclofenac] right now along with the hydrocodone, with no luck.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes, had an epidural, took hydrocodone, increased the dosage, had several other shots and nothing seems to help. It is the worst in my lower back so doing anything anymore is next to impossible. About 3 minutes on my feet and I need to set down. My next appt is in June.


Sorry to hear about your arthritis Norma. I have had to have two joint replacements one hip and one knee due to osteoarthritis. I went the pain pill route and physical therapy until I couldn't stand how I felt on the meds and had steroid injections too which did nothing for me. I have been fortunate as both my surgeries have been very successful and no more pain. I sure hope you find something to relieve your pain and get you moving again. It is really awful to be laid up like that.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you for the link to the Google Doodle, Purl. DD called me (as usual) and Jonathan came upstairs not once but twice today, So far no e-mail from my other son who is in Japan. Oh well. Two out of three isn't bad. And my sister has now been out of my house for over two years and I have not heard from her. FINE. Wherever she is I hope she is doing well. I hope she has heard from all four of her children.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Think you may be interested in this:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/world/2015/05/11/10/46/jeb-bush-said-he-would-have-authorised-use-of-force-in-iraq-too


Yes, he said he asks his brother for advice on foreign policy and has hired some the the same people that advised his brother. If he thinks that will help him get into office, he is in for a rude awakening.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Where do you find those memes Cheeky? Love it.


Just do a little research. :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Think you may be interested in this:
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/world/2015/05/11/10/46/jeb-bush-said-he-would-have-authorised-use-of-force-in-iraq-too


Thanks for the link, Wombat. Looks like the Bush doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Sorry to hear about your arthritis Norma. I have had to have two joint replacements one hip and one knee due to osteoarthritis. I went the pain pill route and physical therapy until I couldn't stand how I felt on the meds and had steroid injections too which did nothing for me. I have been fortunate as both my surgeries have been very successful and no more pain. I sure hope you find something to relieve your pain and get you moving again. It is really awful to be laid up like that.


The Dr says I have severe arthritis "everywhere," but I feel the most pain in my lower back at this point and have been advised against surgery. Knees and hips will probably happen some time in the future too, but that won't help at this point. This is not what I had planned for my retirement.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> The Dr says I have severe arthritis "everywhere," but I feel the most pain in my lower back at this point and have been advised against surgery. Knees and hips will probably happen some time in the future too, but that won't help at this point. This is not what I had planned for my retirement.


Surgery was my last resort. I don't have it as wide-spread as yours is so they could repair my bad spots. I am very lucky. Yours sounds a lot more difficult to deal with. Sure hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

You guys are so young spirited that it is surprising to hear about all your aches and pains. I am sorry that you are going thru this but I guess arthritis is inevitable for most of us. Are we getting too old for our joints? So glamorous to witness our parts breaking down.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> The Dr says I have severe arthritis "everywhere," but I feel the most pain in my lower back at this point and have been advised against surgery. Knees and hips will probably happen some time in the future too, but that won't help at this point. This is not what I had planned for my retirement.


It sounds like a nightmare. Is this a rheumatologist you're going to or your PCP? I've never heard of anything good happening after back surgery (out of the few people I know who went through it), but somebody should be able to give you something for the pain. Have you tried those machines, I think they're called tens or tense, that are supposed to help with pain? You know what Betty Davis said: "Growing old isn't for sissies."


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Thanks for the link, Wombat. Looks like the Bush doesn't fall far from the tree.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> I only wish W-D40 would work. I have severe arthritis and nothing seems to give me any relief.


Rheumatoid or Osteo? Someone dear to me has rheumatoid and suffered until she saw a rheumatologist and a nutritionist who worked together with her. They had her cut out all solanines (nightshades) from her diet and it relieved most of her pain. No potatoes, tomatoes, eggplant, peppers (except black pepper which is not related to peppers and chiles) and read labels carefully. She makes her own veggie stock to avoid ubiquitous tomatoes, uses cauliflower and young turnips to sub for mashed potatoes, uses caramelized onions and mushrooms to make a foccaccia which really is not pizza but has to do, etc. You have to be as careful as a counterpart who is gluten free, but she is now mostly pain free. No more migraines, either. The only dining out that is really safe is sushi. She also had business cards made up listing her food sensitivities, so when she does need to eat out she can send it in to the chef. So far so good. Good luck to you in relieving your suffering.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It sounds like a nightmare. Is this a rheumatologist you're going to or your PCP? I've never heard of anything good happening after back surgery (out of the few people I know who went through it), but somebody should be able to give you something for the pain. Have you tried those machines, I think they're called tens or tense, that are supposed to help with pain? You know what Betty Davis said: "Growing old isn't for sissies."


DH has had two back surgeries, L4 about 15 years ago and L5 about 5 years ago. L1 is too far gone for surgery, but the other two surgeries provided great relief. I think part of it is that he keeps his weight down where it should be and doesn't have a food baby. He keeps moving as much as possible and I try to keep him on his vitamin D and fish oil, which all seem to help. He is 80 and really in good condition all things considered. He first injured his back 60 years ago in the army having to carry heavy communications equipment that almost outweighed him at the time.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It sounds like a nightmare. Is this a rheumatologist you're going to or your PCP? I've never heard of anything good happening after back surgery (out of the few people I know who went through it), but somebody should be able to give you something for the pain. Have you tried those machines, I think they're called tens or tense, that are supposed to help with pain? You know what Betty Davis said: "Growing old isn't for sissies."


You got that right, it's not for sissies. The Dr I am seeing now is a rehabilitation specialist and I have been to the pain clinic also. No I haven't tried a tens machine yet. The Dr suggested something else, don't have a name for it, but it has something to do with the nerves in the area where the pain is. I don't want to get started with the back surgery. From what I have heard, once you start it is hard to stop. I have a niece in that situation, although her problems started after a motorcycle accident causing a back injury.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Rheumatoid or Osteo? Someone dear to me has rheumatoid and suffered until she saw a rheumatologist and a nutritionist who worked together with her. They had her cut out all solanines (nightshades) from her diet and it relieved most of her pain. No potatoes, tomatoes, eggplant, peppers (except black pepper which is not related to peppers and chiles) and read labels carefully. She makes her own veggie stock to avoid ubiquitous tomatoes, uses cauliflower and young turnips to sub for mashed potatoes, uses caramelized onions and mushrooms to make a foccaccia which really is not pizza but has to do, etc. You have to be as careful as a counterpart who is gluten free, but she is now mostly pain free. No more migraines, either. The only dining out that is really safe is sushi. She also had business cards made up listing her food sensitivities, so when she does need to eat out she can send it in to the chef. So far so good. Good luck to you in relieving your suffering.


Mine is osteo. I haven't gotten into anything about diet yet. Losing a few pounds would help, and I really wish I could do a bit of walking to help that situation, but just can't do it anymore. It can put you between a rock and a hard place. You know some things that might help, but it hurts too much to do it.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

NJG said:


> Mine is osteo. I haven't gotten into anything about diet yet. Losing a few pounds would help, and I really wish I could do a bit of walking to help that situation, but just can't do it anymore. It can put you between a rock and a hard place. You know some things that might help, but it hurts too much to do it.


I also suffer from osteo myself and know what you mean about walking. I used to go for long walks, up to two hours long and I would charge along like a Bondi Tram. Three years ago I could charge up to the top of the Swan View hill in under half an hour and a little longer go come down as I always take it a bit easier descending a hill than climbing the hill. My son had trouble keeping up with me. Now, walking is a pain a very big pain yet people keep telling me to keep active and do more walking. Walking causes pain, even for a short distance. When I go shopping I always grab a trolley straight away. My son will tell me that we are only getting a few thing so we do not need a trolley, he just does not understand that the trolley is to make the walking easier. The trolley takes the weight and thus eases the burden. I have stopped going to the gym because although I enjoyed a workout session I found that I suffered the next morning. Walking in the heated pool was a little easier but not for the long 1 to 2 hour sessions I used to do, but for a maximum of 30 minutes, walking slowly. Unfortunately, finances are tight at the moment and I am cutting back so the heated pool sessions have gone, plus the cost of bathers that survive in the chlorinated water are expensive. Cheaper bathers just give up the ghost after a couple of weeks, therefore they work out expensive in the long run.

I hate taking tablets if I can avid them so I keep the painkillers to an absolute minimum. I found that the osteo medications also have side effects. I also find that my osteo is far worse if I suffer any psychological upset or trauma, such as my son having an autistic meltdown. Must be the release of stress hormones in the blood. I just cannot take stress of any kind anymore.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> DH has had two back surgeries, L4 about 15 years ago and L5 about 5 years ago. L1 is too far gone for surgery, but the other two surgeries provided great relief. I think part of it is that he keeps his weight down where it should be and doesn't have a food baby. He keeps moving as much as possible and I try to keep him on his vitamin D and fish oil, which all seem to help. He is 80 and really in good condition all things considered. He first injured his back 60 years ago in the army having to carry heavy communications equipment that almost outweighed him at the time.


I'm glad to hear of his success. I know 3 people who had back surgery. In 2 cases there was no difference; in the third the condition got much worse (though for a year it was better) than it ever had been, and though she's been told a second surgery would correct it, she refuses even to try. So now she walks bent over, like an upside down L.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> Mine is osteo. I haven't gotten into anything about diet yet. Losing a few pounds would help, and I really wish I could do a bit of walking to help that situation, but just can't do it anymore. It can put you between a rock and a hard place. You know some things that might help, but it hurts too much to do it.


Mine is osteo also.

Doc has me taking Osteo bi Flex, and I have no idea whether it is helping. Also 1200 mg of fish oil.

I had the successful right hip replacement almost 3 years ago and Monovisc in my right knee this week. I had Orthovisc in both knees every couple of years for the past 8 or so years and so far they are not bothering me any more. I have been very careful with my weight as much not to need new clothes as for the stress on my knees and hips.

Our local senior center has fitness classes tailored to seniors with issues. I try to do the chair toning and strengthening classes twice a week and the gentle tai chi once a week. The tai chi has been very helpful with balance and flexibility.

I hope you can get some effective relief. Before the surgery and the Orthovisc every step hurt and everything I did sapped my energy. If you are told you need surgery, find your way to the hospital and speak to the surgical nurse to ask which doctor is the safest most effective one to use. You want someone in his or her 40's or 50's, experienced but young enough to be steady handed and deft. DH so lucked out with his neurosurgeons who did the back surgeries.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I also suffer from osteo myself and know what you mean about walking. I used to go for long walks, up to two hours long and I would charge along like a Bondi Tram. Three years ago I could charge up to the top of the Swan View hill in under half an hour and a little longer go come down as I always take it a bit easier descending a hill than climbing the hill. My son had trouble keeping up with me. Now, walking is a pain a very big pain yet people keep telling me to keep active and do more walking. Walking causes pain, even for a short distance. When I go shopping I always grab a trolley straight away. My son will tell me that we are only getting a few thing so we do not need a trolley, he just does not understand that the trolley is to make the walking easier. The trolley takes the weight and thus eases the burden. I have stopped going to the gym because although I enjoyed a workout session I found that I suffered the next morning. Walking in the heated pool was a little easier but not for the long 1 to 2 hour sessions I used to do, but for a maximum of 30 minutes, walking slowly. Unfortunately, finances are tight at the moment and I am cutting back so the heated pool sessions have gone, plus the cost of bathers that survive in the chlorinated water are expensive. Cheaper bathers just give up the ghost after a couple of weeks, therefore they work out expensive in the long run.
> 
> I hate taking tablets if I can avid them so I keep the painkillers to an absolute minimum. I found that the osteo medications also have side effects. I also find that my osteo is far worse if I suffer any psychological upset or trauma, such as my son having an autistic meltdown. Must be the release of stress hormones in the blood. I just cannot take stress of any kind anymore.


I am with you Eve. You describe it perfectly. I have timed myself and from the time I get up and go into the kitchen to do something, it takes 3 minutes before the pain starts, and it is the same whether I am on pain meds or not. Then I have to lean on the counter to be able to stay a little longer. In the grocery store, I must have a cart to lean on and if no carts, I don't go in. It costs extra, but I have groceries delivered most of the time. I have no problem taking the pain killers, if they would just help, but they don't.

I haven't had any psychological upsets or trauma lately, but I think depression plays a part also. I tend to keep that kind of stuff to myself as I don't want to worry my family. I am able to put on a good front for other people most of the time, but just staying home is easier.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

NJG said:


> The Dr says I have severe arthritis "everywhere," but I feel the most pain in my lower back at this point and have been advised against surgery. Knees and hips will probably happen some time in the future too, but that won't help at this point. This is not what I had planned for my retirement.


Osteoarthritis is really an unwelcome guest just when one has time to do all sorts of things instead of giving so much time to work. I've got it everywhere, too, and sometimes think I could draw a perfect picture of my skeleton with my eyes closed, just guided by all the aches. Fortunately, ibuprofen does me a world of good. Unfortunately, I'm getting a cane tomorrow because I'll be on my feet for a lot of the Memorial Day weekend attending a large folk festival. Getting a cane seems like a really bad rite o passage into extreme old age. Yuck!

I hope you get some good treatment soon, and can enjoy retirement as you would like it to be. I aso hope you can get enough relief so you can be more active. Depression just makes the pain worse, and it's all too easy to get depressed when one is in serious pain. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Osteoarthritis is really an unwelcome guest just when one has time to do all sorts of things instead of giving so much time to work. I've got it everywhere, too, and sometimes think I could draw a perfect picture of my skeleton with my eyes closed, just guided by all the aches. Fortunately, ibuprofen does me a world of good. Unfortunately, I'm getting a cane tomorrow because I'll be on my feet for a lot of the Memorial Day weekend attending a large folk festival. Getting a cane seems like a really bad rite o passage into extreme old age. Yuck!
> 
> I hope you get some good treatment soon, and can enjoy retirement as you would like it to be. I aso hope you can get enough relief so you can be more active. Depression just makes the pain worse, and it's all too easy to get depressed when one is in serious pain. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I agree on the cane. Seems like we are giving in, doesn't it. Have a good time at the festival.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Rheumatoid or Osteo? Someone dear to me has rheumatoid and suffered until she saw a rheumatologist and a nutritionist who worked together with her. They had her cut out all solanines (nightshades) from her diet and it relieved most of her pain. No potatoes, tomatoes, eggplant, peppers (except black pepper which is not related to peppers and chiles) and read labels carefully. She makes her own veggie stock to avoid ubiquitous tomatoes, uses cauliflower and young turnips to sub for mashed potatoes, uses caramelized onions and mushrooms to make a foccaccia which really is not pizza but has to do, etc. You have to be as careful as a counterpart who is gluten free, but she is now mostly pain free. No more migraines, either. The only dining out that is really safe is sushi. She also had business cards made up listing her food sensitivities, so when she does need to eat out she can send it in to the chef. So far so good. Good luck to you in relieving your suffering.


I tried to get my SIL to try this diet but she won't. She has severe RA and Osteo. She is now on prednisone.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Osteoarthritis is really an unwelcome guest just when one has time to do all sorts of things instead of giving so much time to work. I've got it everywhere, too, and sometimes think I could draw a perfect picture of my skeleton with my eyes closed, just guided by all the aches. Fortunately, ibuprofen does me a world of good. Unfortunately, I'm getting a cane tomorrow because I'll be on my feet for a lot of the Memorial Day weekend attending a large folk festival. Getting a cane seems like a really bad rite o passage into extreme old age. Yuck!
> 
> I hope you get some good treatment soon, and can enjoy retirement as you would like it to be. I aso hope you can get enough relief so you can be more active. Depression just makes the pain worse, and it's all too easy to get depressed when one is in serious pain. :thumbup: :thumbup:


A friend of mine with serious RA, a hip replacement and other problems was having trouble with a cane, even with getting some relief from methotrexate. She got a set of walking poles to try and has found that they have relieved the cane 'hunch' and actually allowed her to get some walking in without stripping all her energy.
http://rchreviews.blogspot.com/2014/08/review-pacemaker-stix-hiking-poles.html

I got a set because my balance is horrible and for anyplace where I'd have to walk more than 30 feet, I'd end up falling. To day I manage about 400 ft in 90 degree heat and 95% humidity so I'm impressed.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

lins said:


> I tried to get my SIL to try this diet but she won't. She has severe RA and Osteo. She is now on prednisone.


Oh, I am so sorry. Prednisone is a panacea for such a short time before it starts to cause its own damage, which can be devastating. The stuff scares me because of what it did to DH's and my dear friend who died much too young. He took it for asthma.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

lins said:


> I tried to get my SIL to try this diet but she won't. She has severe RA and Osteo. She is now on prednisone.


Please tell her to get a glucose monitor and check her blood sugar at least once a day. Prednisone can send blood sugar soaring with all the problems that can cause. I am a type 2 with COPD who needs prednisone occasionally and has to add insulin to the routine in order to keep control of the sugar.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Oh, I am so sorry. Prednisone is a panacea for such a short time before it starts to cause its own damage, which can be devastating. The stuff scares me because of what it did to DH's and my dear friend who died much too young. He took it for asthma.


I know, I have been on it again for over five and a half years with only a few months break. That's why I wanted her to try the diet. I am usually on a medium to high dose. I just can't get away from it.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Please tell her to get a glucose monitor and check her blood sugar at least once a day. Prednisone can send blood sugar soaring with all the problems that can cause. I am a type 2 with COPD who needs prednisone occasionally and has to add insulin to the routine in order to keep control of the sugar.


I will. I have been lucky with my blood sugar while on prednisone, extremely lucky. 
My SIL likes her wine too. I don't think it helps with blood sugar, I hardly ever have a drink.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

My cat "Dove" collapsed today. I panicked being in a new city but thankfully my new friend/neighbor sent me to a good vet and they triaged her immediately. The x -rays showed arthritis and I was given that health food stuff to sprinkle on her food. Basically she has the same sort of arthritis as I do. But I was really worried to see her fall and collapse. I will never have a pet again after she goes to the other side. I need a drink.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

SQM said:


> My cat "Dove" collapsed today. I panicked being in a new city but thankfully my new friend/neighbor sent me to a good vet and they triaged her immediately. The x -rays showed arthritis and I was given that health food stuff to sprinkle on her food. Basically she has the same sort of arthritis as I do. But I was really worried to see her fall and collapse. I will never have a pet again after she goes to the other side. I need a drink.


Oh dear, I'm sorry that happened. It's such a worry. 
I know how you feel about no more pets. We have always had one in our lives but when our last kitty passed that was it.

Enjoy that drink.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> My cat "Dove" collapsed today. I panicked being in a new city but thankfully my new friend/neighbor sent me to a good vet and they triaged her immediately. The x -rays showed arthritis and I was given that health food stuff to sprinkle on her food. Basically she has the same sort of arthritis as I do. But I was really worried to see her fall and collapse. I will never have a pet again after she goes to the other side. I need a drink.


Oh no SQ! That's awful. I can understand your panic, new city or not. I hope she's back to her old self very soon. Dear Dove!


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

lins said:


> I tried to get my SIL to try this diet but she won't. She has severe RA and Osteo. She is now on prednisone.


Mother tried to get Grandma onto this diet, but she and my aunt, with whom Grandma was living, also refused. If my daughter told me that she felt that my avoiding any particular food would help me, I would be happy to do it as at the very least it would make her feel better. (Details via PM unless at least three different people on here ask for them.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> My cat "Dove" collapsed today. I panicked being in a new city but thankfully my new friend/neighbor sent me to a good vet and they triaged her immediately. The x -rays showed arthritis and I was given that health food stuff to sprinkle on her food. Basically she has the same sort of arthritis as I do. But I was really worried to see her fall and collapse. I will never have a pet again after she goes to the other side. I need a drink.


Was she showing signs of joint pain before she collapsed? Isn't it odd for arthritis to come on so suddenly? The poor baby, I'm sorry for her.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Was she showing signs of joint pain before she collapsed? Isn't it odd for arthritis to come on so suddenly? The poor baby, I'm sorry for her.


She quite jumping awhile ago and is more slothful than ever. I have to diet her to make it easier for her joints. I have to resist feeding her every time I get up. I bought her a special litter box with the front cut out because she was having trouble getting into the box. I am glad my new place has partial carpeting. It may be easier for her joints. Once she goes to the other side, I will put in more hardwood. Or maybe I should keep the carpet for my joints. We both have lower back issues. Getting old sucks for all biological life. Thanks for writing.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi - I am not sure if Neb has posted this past couple of days. I just heard from her after pm ing her. Things are going well but her dil is very very uncomfortable but there are just 3 weeks to go and the time is going by. 

She will keep us informed as to what is happening there. Shirley


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi - I am not sure if Neb has posted this past couple of days. I just heard from her after pm ing her. Things are going well but her dil is very very uncomfortable but there are just 3 weeks to go and the time is going by.
> 
> She will keep us informed as to what is happening there. Shirley


She PMed me about my cat but I was afraid to ask about the fetuses. Thanks for the update. Maybe you can lead us in some easy knitting project that we all can do once they arrive.

Whatever happened with Gracie?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> She PMed me about my cat but I was afraid to ask about the fetuses. Thanks for the update. Maybe you can lead us in some easy knitting project that we all can do once they arrive.
> 
> Whatever happened with Gracie?


She now has the additional diagnosis of cerebral palsy


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> She now has the additional diagnosis of cerebral palsy


I see on her gofundme site that her grandmother is seeking donations to make a total of $10,000 and so far the donations have totalled just over $1,670.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> She now has the additional diagnosis of cerebral palsy


I am sorry to hear that she has CP but she is still with us so she must have the same fighter genes as Aunty Judy. Keep us more up-to-date on the babies and post some pics. I think we all would like to see more of them.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I see on her gofundme site that her grandmother is seeking donations to make a total of $10,000 and so far the donations have totalled just over $1,670.


I think the word has gotten around about where the money is actually going.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am sorry to hear that she has CP but she is still with us so she must have the same fighter genes as Aunty Judy. Keep us more up-to-date on the babies and post some pics. I think we all would like to see more of them.


I have been deleted from all family conversation. Any news I get has been all round about. I've been told never to speak to them again. So I'm not.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have several friends with back problems and no one was helped by surgery. I'd say avoid back surgery. Some have spoken highly of chronic pain management and chiropractic.



Poor Purl said:


> I'm glad to hear of his success. I know 3 people who had back surgery. In 2 cases there was no difference; in the third the condition got much worse (though for a year it was better) than it ever had been, and though she's been told a second surgery would correct it, she refuses even to try. So now she walks bent over, like an upside down L.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I bought a walker at Goodwill finally. I avoided it too until I was forced to try it. Amazingly enough, it helped. I think I was favoring one leg and it put pressure on my good leg and back. Sometimes your body needs help to heal. Not for sissies indeed.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Osteoarthritis is really an unwelcome guest just when one has time to do all sorts of things instead of giving so much time to work. I've got it everywhere, too, and sometimes think I could draw a perfect picture of my skeleton with my eyes closed, just guided by all the aches. Fortunately, ibuprofen does me a world of good. Unfortunately, I'm getting a cane tomorrow because I'll be on my feet for a lot of the Memorial Day weekend attending a large folk festival. Getting a cane seems like a really bad rite o passage into extreme old age. Yuck!
> 
> I hope you get some good treatment soon, and can enjoy retirement as you would like it to be. I aso hope you can get enough relief so you can be more active. Depression just makes the pain worse, and it's all too easy to get depressed when one is in serious pain. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NJG, I left another comment to MIB. I fought the idea of a walker (easier for me to get up with walker rather than with a cane) until recently. I used it for a few weeks and I am getting around much better. Ibuprofen, ice, and walking smoother did the trick for me this time. Thinking of you.



NJG said:


> I agree on the cane. Seems like we are giving in, doesn't it. Have a good time at the festival.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> NJG, I left another comment to MIB. I fought the idea of a walker (easier for me to get up with walker rather than with a cane) until recently. I used it for a few weeks and I am getting around much better. Ibuprofen, ice, and walking smoother did the trick for me this time. Thinking of you.


 Damemary, please do not take this the wrong way but I cannot imagine you with a walker. I always picture you as an extremely sophisticated and elegant woman in her mid forties. I picture you as youthful and vibrant.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the information. Helpful.



jbandsma said:


> A friend of mine with serious RA, a hip replacement and other problems was having trouble with a cane, even with getting some relief from methotrexate. She got a set of walking poles to try and has found that they have relieved the cane 'hunch' and actually allowed her to get some walking in without stripping all her energy.
> http://rchreviews.blogspot.com/2014/08/review-pacemaker-stix-hiking-poles.html
> 
> I got a set because my balance is horrible and for anyplace where I'd have to walk more than 30 feet, I'd end up falling. To day I manage about 400 ft in 90 degree heat and 95% humidity so I'm impressed.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Mobility aids can be wonderful. I have a cute collection of them myself. But I will be thrilled not to need them any more when that day comes.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Camacho said:


> Mother tried to get Grandma onto this diet, but she and my aunt, with whom Grandma was living, also refused. If my daughter told me that she felt that my avoiding any particular food would help me, I would be happy to do it as at the very least it would make her feel better. (Details via PM unless at least three different people on here ask for them.)


Me too! I would rather take something out of my diet instead of adding pills.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Got news this morning that my middle son, the one with MS is in the hospital, in ICU with blood clots. Doctors are talking about surgery.

No way for me to get there or be with him. This is the first time I regret not learning how to drive.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I've tucked mine into the endless closet under the stairs. The need is gone for now. I've learned that once is not forever.



Camacho said:


> Mobility aids can be wonderful. I have a cute collection of them myself. But I will be thrilled not to need them any more when that day comes.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Deep breath. You do what you can. We're thinking of you.



jbandsma said:


> Got news this morning that my middle son, the one with MS is in the hospital, in ICU with blood clots. Doctors are talking about surgery.
> 
> No way for me to get there or be with him. This is the first time I regret not learning how to drive.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Damemary, please do not take this the wrong way but I cannot imagine you with a walker. I always picture you as an extremely sophisticated and elegant woman in her mid forties. I picture you as youthful and vibrant.


 She is - a walker is great if it helps her. I just stopped using a cane as I was so wobbly. I used a walker for awhile. Dame is l00% class. This aging is NOT FUN - Dame use it and enjoy it.

Aging arrives unexpectedly, I have found, and there isn't a darned thing we can do about it.

It is always amazing to meet people you know from on line - very rarely do people look like you imagine. But the true spirit comes out on a place like this where you learn to meet the person who is real. Dame is absolute class and I think we all know that. I think you are too Eve.

We really get to know each other when we know the thoughts and feelings of a person. We have a great group of friends here.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear EveMCooke, Here's my secret....avatars of women I admire rather resemble. Thanks.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Damemary, please do not take this the wrong way but I cannot imagine you with a walker. I always picture you as an extremely sophisticated and elegant woman in her mid forties. I picture you as youthful and vibrant.


And she is. The walker is just an accessory.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Got news this morning that my middle son, the one with MS is in the hospital, in ICU with blood clots. Doctors are talking about surgery.
> 
> No way for me to get there or be with him. This is the first time I regret not learning how to drive.


I'm so sorry to hear that. It must be hellish not to be able to be with him.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I almost hate to return to this subject - almost - but measles vaccine was in yesterday's news. Apparently studies show that a bout of the measles, even after that disease is gone, suppresses the immune system, leaving you unprotected against other diseases that you may have been immunized against. The measles vaccine doesn't have that kind of lasting effect, and leaves your immune system alone.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. It must be hellish not to be able to be with him.


Last week's MRI showed that the MS had progressed again, that it wouldn't be long before he'd be in a wheelchair full time. And that he was losing the use of his arms and hands.

I'd bring him here except for the fact that I have enough medical problems of my own that I wouldn't be able to care for him properly.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Last week's MRI showed that the MS had progressed again, that it wouldn't be long before he'd be in a wheelchair full time. And that he was losing the use of his arms and hands.
> 
> I'd bring him here except for the fact that I have enough medical problems of my own that I wouldn't be able to care for him properly.


I am so sorry you and your son are going through this. MS is such a hard battle.
I have been in a similar sitution and felt bad about not being able to do more but I was really just beating myself up. Most, if not all, people know you can only do what you can do.
I hope he gets the best of care.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Got news this morning that my middle son, the one with MS is in the hospital, in ICU with blood clots. Doctors are talking about surgery.
> 
> No way for me to get there or be with him. This is the first time I regret not learning how to drive.


I hope your son is improving. Venous thromboembolism is a serious side effect of both MS and the medication. Our thoughts are with you as we know you are experiencing concern.

Sending healing vibes your way also to your precious son. I hope you can find a way to be with him very soon.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> Dear EveMCooke, Here's my secret....avatars of women I admire rather resemble. Thanks.


The inner you is definitely an extremely sophisticated and elegant woman, youthful and vibrant. It is the inner person that is important.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Damemary, please do not take this the wrong way but I cannot imagine you with a walker. I always picture you as an extremely sophisticated and elegant woman in her mid forties. I picture you as youthful and vibrant.


I second that. I see her as Audrey/Grace. I am amazed that Our Movie Star is on a walker. Yarn bomb it, Gorgeous.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Got news this morning that my middle son, the one with MS is in the hospital, in ICU with blood clots. Doctors are talking about surgery.
> 
> No way for me to get there or be with him. This is the first time I regret not learning how to drive.


Sorry to hear about your family woes.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Last week's MRI showed that the MS had progressed again, that it wouldn't be long before he'd be in a wheelchair full time. And that he was losing the use of his arms and hands.
> 
> I'd bring him here except for the fact that I have enough medical problems of my own that I wouldn't be able to care for him properly.


So sorry to hear about your son. We all understand how awful it must be to not be able to give the help you want to. This age thing really puts lots of restrictions on us, but I am sure he knows you would do more if you could.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Jbandsma, I would be frantic if that were my son. Right now your love for him and your good thoughts are the presence he most needs. You take care of yourself, and do what you can for your baby. They are always our babies no matter how old they are.
Lots of hugs going your way.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I have been deleted from all family conversation. Any news I get has been all round about. I've been told never to speak to them again. So I'm not.


So thoroughly their loss. But less agita for you, and you are the one who counts in my part of the world.

I just am so sorry for Grace and what she will have to deal with as she grows up. And as much so for the other three children having to grow up with such trying circumstances.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi - I am not sure if Neb has posted this past couple of days. I just heard from her after pm ing her. Things are going well but her dil is very very uncomfortable but there are just 3 weeks to go and the time is going by.
> 
> She will keep us informed as to what is happening there. Shirley


Thank you for keeping us updated about Nan and her family. I hope there is no untoward drama and that the four babies are all fine. My cousin's SIL's quads are about 60 now and did well from the beginning. And the medical care and monitoring that are routine now didn't exist then.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> I have several friends with back problems and no one was helped by surgery. I'd say avoid back surgery. Some have spoken highly of chronic pain management and chiropractic.


I guess we are very fortunate. DH had surgery for spinal stenosis at the 5th lumbar about 15 years ago with a very successful outcome, and the same for the 4th lumbar about 4 years ago, again successfully. He was told the 1st lumbar is too fragile for surgery, so he does tread carefully and use a cane when he needs to walk any distance.

Probably among of the reasons he came through with positive outcomes are that he continues to have good muscle tone to support his bone structure into old age, that his weight is moderate and he does not carry a big food baby, and that he is active and exercises and moves around regularly. We also lucked out on surgeons and had the best anesthetist in the area each time.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> NJG, I left another comment to MIB. I fought the idea of a walker (easier for me to get up with walker rather than with a cane) until recently. I used it for a few weeks and I am getting around much better. Ibuprofen, ice, and walking smoother did the trick for me this time. Thinking of you.


Using a walker is a wise decision. It helps you distribute your weight evenly as you walk and stand and helps maintain your balance. Much safer than crutches or a cane with smaller pivot points.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> I second that. I see her as Audrey/Grace. I am amazed that Our Movie Star is on a walker. Yarn bomb it, Gorgeous.


The best thing is that our precious Dame is still on this side of the sod, unlike Audrey or Grace, and will remain so for a long time to come. We need the charm, the sassiness and the classiness to continue to come our way and enhance our world.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the great information.



Poor Purl said:


> I almost hate to return to this subject - almost - but measles vaccine was in yesterday's news. Apparently studies show that a bout of the measles, even after that disease is gone, suppresses the immune system, leaving you unprotected against other diseases that you may have been immunized against. The measles vaccine doesn't have that kind of lasting effect, and leaves your immune system alone.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry.



jbandsma said:


> Last week's MRI showed that the MS had progressed again, that it wouldn't be long before he'd be in a wheelchair full time. And that he was losing the use of his arms and hands.
> 
> I'd bring him here except for the fact that I have enough medical problems of my own that I wouldn't be able to care for him properly.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You're a wise friend. Glad we've gotten to know each other.



EveMCooke said:


> The inner you is definitely an extremely sophisticated and elegant woman, youthful and vibrant. It is the inner person that is important.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I trashed the walker after a few weeks. I think I had a problem with a ligament in my leg and it hurt like the devil. I was hopping and twisting (not an old dance) and I hurt everything on the other side. When I started to straighten up with the help of the walker, I felt much better. Walker's tucked away in the endless closet under the stairs.

Moral of the story, walkers can be a temporary thing.



SQM said:


> I second that. I see her as Audrey/Grace. I am amazed that Our Movie Star is on a walker. Yarn bomb it, Gorgeous.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sounds like how surgery is supposed to work. I'm so glad your husband had such a long-term outcome.



MarilynKnits said:


> I guess we are very fortunate. DH had surgery for spinal stenosis at the 5th lumbar about 15 years ago with a very successful outcome, and the same for the 4th lumbar about 4 years ago, again successfully. He was told the 1st lumbar is too fragile for surgery, so he does tread carefully and use a cane when he needs to walk any distance.
> 
> Probably among of the reasons he came through with positive outcomes are that he continues to have good muscle tone to support his bone structure into old age, that his weight is moderate and he does not carry a big food baby, and that he is active and exercises and moves around regularly. We also lucked out on surgeons and had the best anesthetist in the area each time.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> The best thing is that our precious Dame is still on this side of the sod, unlike Audrey or Grace, and will remain so for a long time to come. We need the charm, the sassiness and the classiness to continue to come our way and enhance our world.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Thank you all. You've made my day. Hope to reciprocate.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> The best thing is that our precious Dame is still on this side of the sod, unlike Audrey or Grace, and will remain so for a long time to come. We need the charm, the sassiness and the classiness to continue to come our way and enhance our world.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

SQM said:


> My cat "Dove" collapsed today. I panicked being in a new city but thankfully my new friend/neighbor sent me to a good vet and they triaged her immediately. The x -rays showed arthritis and I was given that health food stuff to sprinkle on her food. Basically she has the same sort of arthritis as I do. But I was really worried to see her fall and collapse. I will never have a pet again after she goes to the other side. I need a drink.


So sorry about Dove, SQ. We have two beasts and I don't know what we would do without them. We keep saying these are the last ones too. Hope you enjoyed your drink.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> She is - a walker is great if it helps her. I just stopped using a cane as I was so wobbly. I used a walker for awhile. Dame is l00% class. This aging is NOT FUN - Dame use it and enjoy it.
> 
> Aging arrives unexpectedly, I have found, and there isn't a darned thing we can do about it.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Last week's MRI showed that the MS had progressed again, that it wouldn't be long before he'd be in a wheelchair full time. And that he was losing the use of his arms and hands.
> 
> I'd bring him here except for the fact that I have enough medical problems of my own that I wouldn't be able to care for him properly.


Thinking of you and your dear son. Hope you can be with him soon and until then I'm sure your emotional support will be very appreciated.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Dove. I'm a big cat lover too. Hope she bounces back quickly. Moves are hard for all of us.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> So sorry about Dove, SQ. We have two beasts and I don't know what we would do without them. We keep saying these are the last ones too. Hope you enjoyed your drink.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> So sorry to hear about Dove. I'm a big cat lover too. Hope she bounces back quickly. Moves are hard for all of us.


I guess this is the thread to kvetch. My 32 year old daughter texted me this morning to tell me she has to see a cardiologist for high blood pressure and a gastroenterologist for chronic diarrhea. I really fell apart and slept all day and did not empty one carton. Thanks for the kind words about "Dove". She is on arthritis meds, reducing diet and I purchased an easy access litter box.

Life seems to be a never-ending stress.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> I guess this is the thread to kvetch. My 32 year old daughter texted me this morning to tell me she has to see a cardiologist for high blood pressure and a gastroenterologist for chronic diarrhea. I really fell apart and slept all day and did not empty one carton. Thanks for the kind words about "Dove". She is on arthritis meds, reducing diet and I purchased an easy access litter box.
> 
> Life seems to be a never-ending stress.


Usually in threes. So sorry yours is coming so fast and furious.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I always try to think of things to be thankful for. There's always something. As my Mom always said, This too shall pass.



SQM said:


> I guess this is the thread to kvetch. My 32 year old daughter texted me this morning to tell me she has to see a cardiologist for high blood pressure and a gastroenterologist for chronic diarrhea. I really fell apart and slept all day and did not empty one carton. Thanks for the kind words about "Dove". She is on arthritis meds, reducing diet and I purchased an easy access litter box.
> 
> Life seems to be a never-ending stress.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I guess this is the thread to kvetch. My 32 year old daughter texted me this morning to tell me she has to see a cardiologist for high blood pressure and a gastroenterologist for chronic diarrhea. I really fell apart and slept all day and did not empty one carton. Thanks for the kind words about "Dove". She is on arthritis meds, reducing diet and I purchased an easy access litter box.
> 
> Life seems to be a never-ending stress.


Old Jewish saying: Small children, small problems. Bigger children, bigger problems. Old cats, huge problems. I made up that third part, but it's true.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

SQM said:


> I second that. I see her as Audrey/Grace. I am amazed that Our Movie Star is on a walker. Yarn bomb it, Gorgeous.


One can be every bit as vibrant using a walker. Perhaps more so because one is better balanced and graceful! Rock on Sista!


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Last week's MRI showed that the MS had progressed again, that it wouldn't be long before he'd be in a wheelchair full time. And that he was losing the use of his arms and hands.
> 
> I'd bring him here except for the fact that I have enough medical problems of my own that I wouldn't be able to care for him properly.


So very sorry to hear this. It is a trying time for you, no doubt.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

SQM said:


> My cat "Dove" collapsed today. I panicked being in a new city but thankfully my new friend/neighbor sent me to a good vet and they triaged her immediately. The x -rays showed arthritis and I was given that health food stuff to sprinkle on her food. Basically she has the same sort of arthritis as I do. But I was really worried to see her fall and collapse. I will never have a pet again after she goes to the other side. I need a drink.


I am so sorry! What type of health food stuff did they give you for Dove. I ask because I have a 13 year old dog and she is showing signs of arthritis in her back legs. I massage them at night for her. She is not in pain but one can tell she is still in those joints. Sending kisses and hugs to Miss Dove.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Old Jewish saying: Small children, small problems. Bigger children, bigger problems. Old cats, huge problems. I made up that third part, but it's true.


Sage PP -

I would put my head in the oven but I have an electric stove I don't know how to use.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

GWPlver said:


> I am so sorry! What type of health food stuff did they give you for Dove. I ask because I have a 13 year old dog and she is showing signs of arthritis in her back legs. I massage them at night for her. She is not in pain but one can tell she is still in those joints. Sending kisses and hugs to Miss Dove.


Howdy Panda.

It is that stuff they sell to humans in the health stores. Cosequin- but in this case with "tuna sprinkles".

Actually "Dove" is her handle - her real name is Yardley. Ol' Lady Yardley. Cats don't let you touch their hind quarters.


----------



## GWPlver (Mar 15, 2013)

SQM said:


> Howdy Panda.
> 
> It is that stuff they sell to humans in the health stores. Cosequin- but in this case with "tuna sprinkles".
> 
> Actually "Dove" is her handle - her real name is Yardley. Ol' Lady Yardley. Cats don't let you touch their hind quarters.


What a beautiful name! I once had 6 cats - so enjoyed them. Got married - hubby "adopted" them also and when they passed, some how we got hunting dogs. Hmmm.... how did that happen. And we are picking up a puppy at the end of May. This will make 3, although our oldest is 13 and the breed we have now has a lifetime of 13-14 years. We had a beautiful chocolate lab that lived to be 12. I so love them all!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Thank you all. You've made my day. Hope to reciprocate.


Every word is true Dame -- we all mean it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Sage PP -
> 
> I would put my head in the oven but I have an electric stove I don't know how to use.


LOL! That reminds me of a scene from" High Hopes". Wasn't the woman in that movie always putting her head in the oven?
PS I hope that Dove has a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I had an interesting week. I ended up in the ER with chest pains. Turns out it was all from the cough I have been dealing with. They did every heart test in the books and I was glad to hear all was good there. I have pleurisy. Fun!!
(Not) I am feeling much better after 2 days of almost solid sleep.
I snuck out tonight and went to a quilting seminar. Jenny Doan from Missouri Star Quilt Co was the guest speaker. She has 300 tutorials on Youtube. She was hilarious and a very gifted quilter. She makes quilting easier and faster with her methods. She had everyone in stitches. Pardon the pun.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I had an interesting week. I ended up in the ER with chest pains. Turns out it was all from the cough I have been dealing with. They did every heart test in the books and I was glad to hear all was good there. I have pleurisy. Fun!!
> (Not) I am feeling much better after 2 days of almost solid sleep.
> I snuck out tonight and went to a quilting seminar. Jenny Doan from Missouri Star Quilt Co was the guest speaker. She has 300 tutorials on Youtube. She was hilarious and a very gifted quilter. She makes quilting easier and faster with her methods. She had everyone in stitches. Pardon the pun.


I am glad you are feeling better.
Take good care.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm hearing old time rock and roll in my head and rocking on. Good friends are a treasure to me. Thanks.



GWPlver said:


> One can be every bit as vibrant using a walker. Perhaps more so because one is better balanced and graceful! Rock on Sista!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hope the thought makes you feel better at dark moments. I also laughed at your comment of not knowing how to use the stove. There's always take-out. You'll be fine. And we're always here to listen.



SQM said:


> Sage PP -
> 
> I would put my head in the oven but I have an electric stove I don't know how to use.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's why you all have a place in my heart.



Designer1234 said:


> Every word is true Dame -- we all mean it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Love your puns and everything else. Take care of your health. Miss your spice. Nap when you can.



BrattyPatty said:


> I had an interesting week. I ended up in the ER with chest pains. Turns out it was all from the cough I have been dealing with. They did every heart test in the books and I was glad to hear all was good there. I have pleurisy. Fun!!
> (Not) I am feeling much better after 2 days of almost solid sleep.
> I snuck out tonight and went to a quilting seminar. Jenny Doan from Missouri Star Quilt Co was the guest speaker. She has 300 tutorials on Youtube. She was hilarious and a very gifted quilter. She makes quilting easier and faster with her methods. She had everyone in stitches. Pardon the pun.


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

Dear People, please forgive the intrusion&#128156; 
&#304;'m a newbie and just love looking through the 'recently added patterns' on Ravelry. The one i saw the other day was 'Choleopus Sloth' by one Fawn Pea&#127752; 
&#304; believe there is a kind human here who loves sloths, and i thought to let her know, just in case she hasn't seen it yet&#127759;&#127774;&#128154;
Best, Lara


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> Hope the thought makes you feel better at dark moments. I also laughed at your comment of not knowing how to use the stove. There's always take-out. You'll be fine. And we're always here to listen.


Darn that Sage PP. The ancient faucet and stopper on my bathroom sink just broke. Is that my 3rd strike? Oy! I need a vacation.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I had an interesting week. I ended up in the ER with chest pains. Turns out it was all from the cough I have been dealing with. They did every heart test in the books and I was glad to hear all was good there. I have pleurisy. Fun!!
> (Not) I am feeling much better after 2 days of almost solid sleep.
> I snuck out tonight and went to a quilting seminar. Jenny Doan from Missouri Star Quilt Co was the guest speaker. She has 300 tutorials on Youtube. She was hilarious and a very gifted quilter. She makes quilting easier and faster with her methods. She had everyone in stitches. Pardon the pun.


Glad you're okay Brat, heart wise that is. Do you do much quilting? I love quilting but I only do the basics. The cutting bores me to tears.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Darn that Sage PP. The ancient faucet and stopper on my bathroom sink just broke. Is that my 3rd strike? Oy! I need a vacation.


Oh no! That has to be number 3. No more after this. Try to relax!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Oh no! That has to be number 3. No more after this. Try to relax!


Try to relax? Is that a joke? If the weather were better, I would jump out of the 18th floor window.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Try to relax? Is that a joke? If the weather were better, I would jump out of the 18th floor window.


 :XD: Sorry SQ for the laugh! Why would the weather make any difference?
Anyway, you need to be there for the Dove. I sincerely hope things settle down so you can settle in peacefully.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Sage PP -
> 
> I would put my head in the oven but I have an electric stove I don't know how to use.


It's an uncomfortable way to sit, and hard to read in there. And who would carry 'Dove' around while you sat with head in oven?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I had an interesting week. I ended up in the ER with chest pains. Turns out it was all from the cough I have been dealing with. They did every heart test in the books and I was glad to hear all was good there. I have pleurisy. Fun!!
> (Not) I am feeling much better after 2 days of almost solid sleep.
> I snuck out tonight and went to a quilting seminar. Jenny Doan from Missouri Star Quilt Co was the guest speaker. She has 300 tutorials on Youtube. She was hilarious and a very gifted quilter. She makes quilting easier and faster with her methods. She had everyone in stitches. Pardon the pun.


Pleurisy? I didn't know people still got that; it's a word I haven't seen since my teens. But I'm glad you're rested and well enough to quilt.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Larailayda said:


> Dear People, please forgive the intrusion💜
> İ'm a newbie and just love looking through the 'recently added patterns' on Ravelry. The one i saw the other day was 'Choleopus Sloth' by one Fawn Pea🌈
> İ believe there is a kind human here who loves sloths, and i thought to let her know, just in case she hasn't seen it yet🌏🌞💚
> Best, Lara


Lara, you have a wonderful avatar. Welcome, you already seem to know something about us. Are you really in Turkey? You're living in interesting times.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Darn that Sage PP. The ancient faucet and stopper on my bathroom sink just broke. Is that my 3rd strike? Oy! I need a vacation.


If the faucet's broken, you won't need the stopper, so it's only strike 2½. Be very, very careful from now on.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

There has been a lot of talk on our threads about problems we are having with our health and so I thought I would print the poem I have on my studio wall as it is soooo true!

Cranky Old Woman

(Originally by Phyllis McCormack; adapted by Dave Griffith)

What do you see nurses? . . .. . .What do you see?
What are you thinking .. . when youre looking at me?
A cranky old woman, . . . . . .not very wise,
Uncertain of habit .. . . . . . . .. with faraway eyes?
Who dribbles her food .. .  . . and makes no reply.
When you say in a loud voice . .I do wish youd try!
Who seems not to notice . . .the things that you do.
And forever is losing . . . . . .. . . A sock or shoe?
Who, resisting or not . . .  lets you do as you will,
With bathing and feeding . . . .The long day to fill?
Is that what youre thinking?. .Is that what you see?
Then open your eyes, nurse .youre not looking at me!


Ill tell you who I am . . . . .. As I sit here so still,
As I do at your bidding, .. . . . as I eat at your will.
Im a small child of Ten . .with a father and mother,
Brothers and sisters .. . . .. . who love one another
A young girl of Sixteen . . . .. with wings on her feet
Dreaming that soon now . . .. . . a lover shell meet.
A bride soon at Twenty . . . ..my heart gives a leap.
Remembering, the vows .. .. .that I promised to keep.
At Twenty-Five, now . . . . .I have young of my own.
Who need me to guide . . . And a secure happy home.
A woman of Thirty . .. . . . . My young now grown fast,
Bound to each other . . .. With ties that should last.
At Forty, my young sons .. .have grown and are gone,
But my man is beside me . . to see I dont mourn.
At Fifty, once more, .. Babies play round my knee,
Again, we know children . . . . My loved one and me.
Dark days are upon me . . . . My husband now dead.
I look at the future  . . . . I shudder with dread.

For my young are all rearing .. . . young of their own.
And I think of the years . . . And the love that Ive known.
Im now an old woman . . . . . . .. and nature is cruel.
Its jest to make old age . . . . . . . look like a fool.
The body, it crumbles .. .. . grace and vigour, depart.
There is now a stone . . . where I once had a heart.
But inside this old body.. . A young girl still dwells,
And now and again . . . . . my battered heart swells
I remember the joys . . . . .. . I remember the pain.
And Im loving and living . . . . . . . life over again.
I think of the years, all too few . . .. gone too fast.
And accept the stark fact . . . that nothing can last.
So open your eyes, people .. . . . .. . . open and see.
Not a cranky old woman .
Look closer . . . . see .. .. . .. . . ME!!
=================


It has always spoken to me since my Mother was terminally ill and in a nursing home. 

That is why I like this group - we are all young at heart.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> There has been a lot of talk on our threads about problems we are having with our health and so I thought I would print the poem I have on my studio wall as it is soooo true!
> 
> Cranky Old Woman
> 
> ...


And I often think you're the youngest of us all.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> If the faucet's broken, you won't need the stopper, so it's only strike 2½. Be very, very careful from now on.


Are you giving me kinahoras?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> And I often think you're the youngest of us all.


My mind might be but my body sure isn't. That is what I like about this group. We all speak our inside thoughts and deal with what we have to deal with on the outside.

We are slowly learning more and more about each other.

You are such a good friend, as are all the rest. We KNOW each other. I think the poem was originally supposed to be written by an old man but I have seen it more often as the voice of a woman.

I think if that when I talk to my sister who has alzheimers and is leaving us. It will never change who she was and still is.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Pleurisy? I didn't know people still got that; it's a word I haven't seen since my teens. But I'm glad you're rested and well enough to quilt.


Bratty - I hope you are feeling better. Make sure you take care of yourself. Pleurisy is not fun and make sure you keep an eye on how you feel and go back to the doctor if you feel worse. It is hard to treat. Thoughts are with you friend.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

NJG said:


> I agree on the cane. Seems like we are giving in, doesn't it. Have a good time at the festival.


I am going to have an incredibly good time. Speaking of giving in, someone from my HMO called and asked me a lot of health questions. They do this every year. The questions are all stock ones, but seem intended for someone who's 100 instead of 65. Yes, I can bathe myself, and on and on. I can even dance, but probably not until whatever mischief my left knee and big toe are up to is over.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> A friend of mine with serious RA, a hip replacement and other problems was having trouble with a cane, even with getting some relief from methotrexate. She got a set of walking poles to try and has found that they have relieved the cane 'hunch' and actually allowed her to get some walking in without stripping all her energy.
> http://rchreviews.blogspot.com/2014/08/review-pacemaker-stix-hiking-poles.html
> 
> I got a set because my balance is horrible and for anyplace where I'd have to walk more than 30 feet, I'd end up falling. To day I manage about 400 ft in 90 degree heat and 95% humidity so I'm impressed.


I'm impressed, too.:thumbup: :thumbup: And incredibly grateful to whatever powers that be that I don't have RA.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Was she showing signs of joint pain before she collapsed? Isn't it odd for arthritis to come on so suddenly? The poor baby, I'm sorry for her.


Animals tend to keep going on until the pain is extra, super bad which makes it all so scary when they finally collapse or show a huge reaction to their pain. I have a couple of sets of pet steps for my 15 year old girl, Stella, who's got arthritis. Now she can get up on my bed and the couch with ease.


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

Poor Purl said:


> Lara, you have a wonderful avatar. Welcome, you already seem to know something about us. Are you really in Turkey? You're living in interesting times.


My Dear Poor Pearl, i so love reading Designer 1234's posts, which one day led me to your thread: fascinating people, lovely talent. And yes, i live in Turkey, in istanbul, as i am Turkish. 
'İnteresting times' is an understatement, LOL🌈
Best, Lara


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Larailayda said:


> Dear People, please forgive the intrusion💜
> İ'm a newbie and just love looking through the 'recently added patterns' on Ravelry. The one i saw the other day was 'Choleopus Sloth' by one Fawn Pea🌈
> İ believe there is a kind human here who loves sloths, and i thought to let her know, just in case she hasn't seen it yet🌏🌞💚
> Best, Lara


Hi Lara,

Welcome to here. 

I hope you stay around. There are some super nice people posting that can add wisdom, laughter and brightness to a dull day.


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

lins said:


> Hi Lara,
> 
> Welcome to here.
> 
> I hope you stay around. There are some super nice people posting that can add wisdom, laughter and brightness to a dull day.


Most Dear Lins, you have already done so🌈
Best, Lara


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Larailayda said:


> Most Dear Lins, you have already done so🌈
> Best, Lara


Awwwe...you're a sweet lady.
Enjoy your day.


----------



## Larailayda (Jun 17, 2014)

lins said:


> Awwwe...you're a sweet lady.
> Enjoy your day.


Dear Lin, your avatar reminds me of Sartre (the glasses). Am sending you pics, if that's ok. 
And you are a sweet hüman as well🌞
Have you per chance ever read about Genet? Awesome writing there: i was to discover his works through Sartre.
Best, Lara


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> I am going to have an incredibly good time. Speaking of giving in, someone from my HMO called and asked me a lot of health questions. They do this every year. The questions are all stock ones, but seem intended for someone who's 100 instead of 65. Yes, I can bathe myself, and on and on. I can even dance, but probably not until whatever mischief my left knee and big toe are up to is over.


Lots of questions. Reminds me of going to the Dr and always having to fill out the health questionnaire which is usually the same as the last time. I have often thought of answering yes to the Are you pregnant question, cause I don't think they actually read those things. Thought that would be a good test for them.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

lins said:


> Hi Lara,
> 
> Welcome to here.
> 
> I hope you stay around. There are some super nice people posting that can add wisdom, laughter and brightness to a dull day.


Wisdom, laughter & brightness, well said. That is definitely what we get here.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> Lots of questions. Reminds me of going to the Dr and always having to fill out the health questionnaire which is usually the same as the last time. I have often thought of answering yes to the Are you pregnant question, cause I don't think they actually read those things. Thought that would be a good test for them.


My pulmonologist's office started that crap. Patients there average about 65 years old. What the hell does "when did you have your last period" have to do with whether I can breathe or not?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Larailayda said:


> My Dear Poor Pearl, i so love reading Designer 1234's posts, which one day led me to your thread: fascinating people, lovely talent. And yes, i live in Turkey, in istanbul, as i am Turkish.
> 'İnteresting times' is an understatement, LOL🌈
> Best, Lara


How kind of you to mention that you read my posts. I read yours too. You sound like a very kind person.

I have always wanted to visit Turkey but never had an opportunity! I am so pleased to actually talk to you. This is a wonderful group of women who are liberal minded. I hope you will continue to drop by.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Larailayda said:


> Dear Lin, your avatar reminds me of Sartre (the glasses). Am sending you pics, if that's ok.
> And you are a sweet hüman as well🌞
> Have you per chance ever read about Genet? Awesome writing there: i was to discover his works through Sartre.
> Best, Lara


Yes the cat does look like Sartre. 
I think my avatar looks like Helene Hanff.

The first cat looks shocked. 
:wink:

..and no, not familiar.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> My pulmonologist's office started that crap. Patients there average about 65 years old. What the hell does "when did you have your last period" have to do with whether I can breathe or not?


Good question, and to quote Hillary "At this point, what difference does it make?" Besides that, who can remember, I have just been grateful it is gone.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> If the faucet's broken, you won't need the stopper, so it's only strike 2½. Be very, very careful from now on.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you. Good reminder.



Designer1234 said:


> There has been a lot of talk on our threads about problems we are having with our health and so I thought I would print the poem I have on my studio wall as it is soooo true!
> 
> Cranky Old Woman
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome from Arizona USA. Love having friends from everywhere in the world.



Larailayda said:


> Most Dear Lins, you have already done so🌈
> Best, Lara


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Are you a cat lover too?



Larailayda said:


> Dear Lin, your avatar reminds me of Sartre (the glasses). Am sending you pics, if that's ok.
> And you are a sweet hüman as well🌞
> Have you per chance ever read about Genet? Awesome writing there: i was to discover his works through Sartre.
> Best, Lara


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> My pulmonologist's office started that crap. Patients there average about 65 years old. What the hell does "when did you have your last period" have to do with whether I can breathe or not?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Well, actually it might have me breathing funny if I were to have one.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

NJG said:


> Good question, and to quote Hillary "At this point, what difference does it make?" Besides that, who can remember, I have just been grateful it is gone.


I second grateful.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Not so funny. I got another clobber today. Seems like Yardley aka Dove has the beginning of kidney failure. Have to bring her back to the vet in July. Totally depressed.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

SQM said:


> Not so funny. I got another clobber today. Seems like Yardley aka Dove has the beginning of kidney failure. Have to bring her back to the vet in July. Totally depressed.


I'm so very sorry.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

lins said:


> I'm so very sorry.


Thanks Lins. You have been a wonderful new addition to our group. So glad you found us.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Not so funny. I got another clobber today. Seems like Yardley aka Dove has the beginning of kidney failure. Have to bring her back to the vet in July. Totally depressed.


Oh no, that is just the pits. How old is she? So July, that's another 2 months. Is she eating and drinking okay? Poor little thing. Poor Sloth. :|


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Are you giving me kinahoras?


Just the opposite. You're the one who said it was your third strike. I'm just trying to keep you from jumping out the window. Dammit, I wish I'd saved that picture Cheeky posted. Give me a few minutes to find it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Are you giving me kinahoras?


Just the opposite. You're the one who said it was your third strike. I'm just trying to keep you from jumping out the window. Dammit, I wish I'd saved that picture Cheeky posted. Give me a few minutes to find it.

I got tired of looking. I hope this will do.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Animals tend to keep going on until the pain is extra, super bad which makes it all so scary when they finally collapse or show a huge reaction to their pain. I have a couple of sets of pet steps for my 15 year old girl, Stella, who's got arthritis. Now she can get up on my bed and the couch with ease.


My 19-year-old Lazy still flies. It's fun to watch her figuring the distance between the kitchen table and the counter and then jumping over.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> My pulmonologist's office started that crap. Patients there average about 65 years old. What the hell does "when did you have your last period" have to do with whether I can breathe or not?


It's a test for dementia.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Well, actually it might have me breathing funny if I were to have one.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: You got that right.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Not so funny. I got another clobber today. Seems like Yardley aka Dove has the beginning of kidney failure. Have to bring her back to the vet in July. Totally depressed.


I can imagine. Lazy also has kidney problems, and every other day we have to give her a subcutaneous infusion of water. She fought like a tiger the first few times, but now she seems to enjoy it. Esp. since she knows she's getting a couple of Greenies when it's done.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It's a test for dementia.


Well now I never thought about that. I guess I better try to answer correctly and not try to be a smart a$$.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Not so funny. I got another clobber today. Seems like Yardley aka Dove has the beginning of kidney failure. Have to bring her back to the vet in July. Totally depressed.


Ok, did your vet tell you to get her onto a low protein diet? If she gets a lot of fish, cut that out. High protein can make kidney problems worse. And when she does get worse (sorry, this is one of those things that can be controlled but not cured) you can help her have a longer life...GOOD life...by learning to do sub q fluids. That will flush out toxins that are no longer being taken care of by the kidneys. It's a blow, and a hard one, but there's a lot of things you can do to make it better and keep her with you for a longer time.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Just the opposite. You're the one who said it was your third strike. I'm just trying to keep you from jumping out the window. Dammit, I wish I'd saved that picture Cheeky posted. Give me a few minutes to find it.
> 
> I got tired of looking. I hope this will do.


But hey, she's looking good on the way down.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It's a test for dementia.


It ain't dementia when it's something you WANT to forget.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Larailayda said:


> My Dear Poor Pearl, i so love reading Designer 1234's posts, which one day led me to your thread: fascinating people, lovely talent. And yes, i live in Turkey, in istanbul, as i am Turkish.
> 'İnteresting times' is an understatement, LOL🌈
> Best, Lara


I hope the things we say don't shock you. We're not always kind.

Turkey is one of the places I've never been that I'd be interested in visiting. Sadly, I don't travel well any more.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Oh no, that is just the pits. How old is she? So July, that's another 2 months. Is she eating and drinking okay? Poor little thing. Poor Sloth. :|


I got her from Island Cats, an organization on Roosevelt Island that tends to the dumpees and feral cats on RI. The "expert" told me she was 9 months but I have had a lot of cats and knew immediately by her lack of movement that she was much older. I have no real idea of her age and she won't tell me. She is eating and has always been a good drinker. She does not use the litter box all that frequently. I have had her for 3 and a half years. This week really sucks.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Just the opposite. You're the one who said it was your third strike. I'm just trying to keep you from jumping out the window. Dammit, I wish I'd saved that picture Cheeky posted. Give me a few minutes to find it.
> 
> I got tired of looking. I hope this will do.


Wonderfully sick. Now show me what it looks like to stick your head in the oven.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Not so funny. I got another clobber today. Seems like Yardley aka Dove has the beginning of kidney failure. Have to bring her back to the vet in July. Totally depressed.


So sorry to hear that. We have been through that with our Spook some years ago.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

NJG said:


> Well now I never thought about that. I guess I better try to answer correctly and not try to be a smart a$$.


It is not a test for dementia, N. It is just a standard medical history form. In some instances, I refuse to put in checks and instead write a sarcastic comment. It is more important to be a smart ass than it is to worry about how a dumb ass doctor thinks of you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Larailayda said:


> Dear Lin, your avatar reminds me of Sartre (the glasses). Am sending you pics, if that's ok.
> And you are a sweet hüman as well🌞
> Have you per chance ever read about Genet? Awesome writing there: i was to discover his works through Sartre.
> Best, Lara


I love that picture of Sartre. I send it to my husband every once in a while because he often works with the cat on his lap. But the cat reading Sartre is one I've never seen. I hope you don't mind if I steal it from you.

I actually read Sartre recently, _The Flies_, for a course I was taking. But Genet not for many years, really many decades. You seem to have adventurous tastes in literature.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Just the opposite. You're the one who said it was your third strike. I'm just trying to keep you from jumping out the window. Dammit, I wish I'd saved that picture Cheeky posted. Give me a few minutes to find it.
> 
> I got tired of looking. I hope this will do.


I remember this photo! I remember thinking whether it was for real or staged. It sure is a blight on the woman's day of days! :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> It's a test for dementia.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> It ain't dementia when it's something you WANT to forget.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I can imagine. Lazy also has kidney problems, and every other day we have to give her a subcutaneous infusion of water. She fought like a tiger the first few times, but now she seems to enjoy it. Esp. since she knows she's getting a couple of Greenies when it's done.


What is a Greeny/ie PP?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> What is a Greeny/ie PP?


I will answer for PP while she searches for a pic of a woman putting her head in an oven. They are cat treats that are allegedly good for their teeth.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I remember this photo! I remember thinking whether it was for real or staged. It sure is a blight on the woman's day of days! :XD:


The blight happened when she learned she'd been jilted. That takes all the fun out of dressing up and spending hours putting on makeup.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I got her from Island Cats, an organization on Roosevelt Island that tends to the dumpees and feral cats on RI. The "expert" told me she was 9 months but I have had a lot of cats and knew immediately by her lack of movement that she was much older. I have no real idea of her age and she won't tell me. She is eating and has always been a good drinker. She does not use the litter box all that frequently. I have had her for 3 and a half years. This week really sucks.


I am so sorry. I had to stop keeping pet cats because I became so traumatized when they got sick or passed. I really empathize. They become so dear and familiar. I like them better than most people I have to say.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> The blight happened when she learned she'd been jilted. That takes all the fun out of dressing up and spending hours putting on makeup.


I'd forgotten the jilted part. Poor thing. What a downer!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> It is not a test for dementia, N. It is just a standard medical history form. In some instances, I refuse to put in checks and instead write a sarcastic comment. It is more important to be a smart ass than it is to worry about how a dumb ass doctor thinks of you.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: I couldn't agree more.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I am so sorry. I had to stop keeping pet cats because I became so traumatized when they got sick or passed. I really empathize. They become so dear and familiar. I like them better than most people I have to say.


I was going to ask the ladies on this thread of a certain age who have cats of a certain age if they plan to get new cats once theirs go over to the Other Side. I feel like you do.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I will answer for PP while she searches for a pic of a woman putting her head in an oven. They are cat treats that are allegedly good for their teeth.


Thanks dear sloth. Pic of woman putting her head in an oven doesn't seem like a good idea for now. You do make me laugh though! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I will answer for PP while she searches for a pic of a woman putting her head in an oven. They are cat treats that are allegedly good for their teeth.


 I was going to skip the Sylvia Plath thing, but since you stood in for me, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I was going to ask the ladies on this thread of a certain age who have cats of a certain age if they plan to get new cats once theirs go over to the Other Side. I feel like you do.


You know, I've been seriously thinking about getting a dog. I adore Golden Retrievers but they're a bit too big. Maybe one of these:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I will answer for PP while she searches for a pic of a woman putting her head in an oven. They are cat treats that are allegedly good for their teeth.


Well, I just had another online adventure. Looking for the picture, I came across this: http://io9.com/the-creepy-story-of-how-budapest-became-a-city-of-smil-1635708606 , well worth reading and listening to. But there were way more pictures of window jumpers than oven head-putter-inners.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I was going to ask the ladies on this thread of a certain age who have cats of a certain age if they plan to get new cats once theirs go over to the Other Side. I feel like you do.


I would. I don't think I could sleep if there weren't a cat wandering around, accompanying me on my trips to the bathroom, and standing on my chest shouting Cattish at me when I sleep longer than she'd like.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> You know, I've been seriously thinking about getting a dog. I adore Golden Retrievers but they're a bit too big. Maybe one of these:


What a cutie.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I am so sorry. I had to stop keeping pet cats because I became so traumatized when they got sick or passed. I really empathize. They become so dear and familiar. I like them better than most people I have to say.


I certainly understand that, they definitely become a member of the family. My youngest daughter has a dachshund that is very smart and seems to understand everything that is said. Got out of the back yard when she was still a baby and went around to the front of the house and up on the porch, no wandering off for her. It will be a heart broken family one day when she is gone. They now have a new chiweenie and if he gets out, he is gone.

My other daughter has a cat that is the same way. She puts her paws on my daughters closed eyes in the morning to wake her up. One time she put her paw on her cheek and turned her face and then patted her on top of the head with her other paw. Not sure what the message was there. My daughter got a new pair of hand made earrings as a gift and lost one. She told Rider she should try to find it for her while she was at work, and when she came home it was laying in the middle of the floor. Accident or following orders--hard to tell, but we say following orders.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, I just had another online adventure. Looking for the picture, I came across this: http://io9.com/the-creepy-story-of-how-budapest-became-a-city-of-smil-1635708606 , well worth reading and listening to. But there were way more pictures of window jumpers than oven head-putter-inners.


I guess it is more classy to put your head in a stainless steel oven than a white one. Thanks for the pics. Misery wants company.

That link was totally weird.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

SQM said:


> Thanks Lins. You have been a wonderful new addition to our group. So glad you found us.


I'm so glad that I found all of you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lins said:


> I'm so glad that I found all of you.


We are glad you did too, lins!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

another Republican RW Christian caught in another sex scandal:

St. Finger will be waiting for him!

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/missouri-house-speaker-resigning-after-intern-text-messages/ar-BBjMwXL


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I'd forgotten the jilted part. Poor thing. What a downer!


Are you sure you want to use the word "downer" for an event that led a woman to jump out the window?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Well, actually it might have me breathing funny if I were to have one.


My favorite question was "Is there a chance that you are pregnant?"
That ship sailed long ago. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Breath or funny? Hugs.



jbandsma said:


> Well, actually it might have me breathing funny if I were to have one.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm so sorry.



SQM said:


> Not so funny. I got another clobber today. Seems like Yardley aka Dove has the beginning of kidney failure. Have to bring her back to the vet in July. Totally depressed.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The doctor's or the patient's?



Poor Purl said:


> It's a test for dementia.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Lots of questions. Reminds me of going to the Dr and always having to fill out the health questionnaire which is usually the same as the last time. I have often thought of answering yes to the Are you pregnant question, cause I don't think they actually read those things. Thought that would be a good test for them.


The best thing was when they moved me into telemetry for observation, they left a paper on the table. Ir read something like this.
"although you are staying in the hospital in your own room, Medicare will not cover this stay. This is an outpatient service that the hospital is providing you." So, I am an outpatient while staying overnight in the hospital.
I use Medicare as a supplement to my other insurance, but think of those who only do have medicare. They are terrified thinking that there is something wrong with their heart and drugged at the same time. Imagine not reading that little note and getting the bill in the mail? It would certainly bring on a heart attack!
This is some scam they are running.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I am so sorry. I had to stop keeping pet cats because I became so traumatized when they got sick or passed. I really empathize. They become so dear and familiar. I like them better than most people I have to say.


I have the same problem.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Bratty - I hope you are feeling better. Make sure you take care of yourself. Pleurisy is not fun and make sure you keep an eye on how you feel and go back to the doctor if you feel worse. It is hard to treat. Thoughts are with you friend.


Thanks, Shirley. I am feeling better every day. If I could only get my energy back.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Not so funny. I got another clobber today. Seems like Yardley aka Dove has the beginning of kidney failure. Have to bring her back to the vet in July. Totally depressed.


NO no no!! Let's think NORMAL -- She's God's perfect kitten! She doesn't need all those physical problems because God never made them. So there. I usually delete posts that bring my religion into them, but you, dear SQM, are just having to deal with too much right now and my heart just went out to you automatically. I would just love to wrap you and your kitty unless she is not the hugging type of cat up in a big giant hug. We all love you here -- so by extension, we all love your cat.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm of both opinions. I miss them so much it's true grief, and I love the companionship in equal amounts. A decision for the future....who knows?



SQM said:


> I was going to ask the ladies on this thread of a certain age who have cats of a certain age if they plan to get new cats once theirs go over to the Other Side. I feel like you do.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I love Shih Tzus.



Wombatnomore said:


> You know, I've been seriously thinking about getting a dog. I adore Golden Retrievers but they're a bit too big. Maybe one of these:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think this would be my ultimate decision.



Poor Purl said:


> I would. I don't think I could sleep if there weren't a cat wandering around, accompanying me on my trips to the bathroom, and standing on my chest shouting Cattish at me when I sleep longer than she'd like.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NJG said:


> I certainly understand that, they definitely become a member of the family. My youngest daughter has a dachshund that is very smart and seems to understand everything that is said. Got out of the back yard when she was still a baby and went around to the front of the house and up on the porch, no wandering off for her. It will be a heart broken family one day when she is gone. They now have a new chiweenie and if he gets out, he is gone.
> 
> My other daughter has a cat that is the same way. She puts her paws on my daughters closed eyes in the morning to wake her up. One time she put her paw on her cheek and turned her face and then patted her on top of the head with her other paw. Not sure what the message was there. My daughter got a new pair of hand made earrings as a gift and lost one. She told Rider she should try to find it for her while she was at work, and when she came home it was laying in the middle of the floor. Accident or following orders--hard to tell, but we say following orders.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Are you sure you want to use the word "downer" for an event that led a woman to jump out the window?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> another Republican RW Christian caught in another sex scandal:
> 
> St. Finger will be waiting for him!
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/missouri-house-speaker-resigning-after-intern-text-messages/ar-BBjMwXL


I was just reading that too. What a creep. How long will it take till all is forgiven and he will run for US congress?

http://www.politico.com/story/2015/05/missouri-house-speaker-john-diehlsays-sexting-scandal-117949.html


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wouldn't it be nice if they were just trying to be amusing?



BrattyPatty said:


> The best thing was when they moved me into telemetry for observation, they left a paper on the table. Ir read something like this.
> "although you are staying in the hospital in your own room, Medicare will not cover this stay. This is an outpatient service that the hospital is providing you." So, I am an outpatient while staying overnight in the hospital.
> I use Medicare as a supplement to my other insurance, but think of those who only do have medicare. They are terrified thinking that there is something wrong with their heart and drugged at the same time. Imagine not reading that little note and getting the bill in the mail? It would certainly bring on a heart attack!
> This is some scam they are running.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> We are glad you did too, lins!


Same here BrattyPatty.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> I was going to ask the ladies on this thread of a certain age who have cats of a certain age if they plan to get new cats once theirs go over to the Other Side. I feel like you do.


When our dog (now three years old and a breed that generally lives 12-15 years) goes, we are not getting another one. We will both be in our seventies by then and want to go to Ecuador. When our cat (July 6 will be her eleventh birthday) goes we are not getting another cat either. We have had more than enough cat hair in our lives with her, and she does not shed nearly as much as any one of our daughter's four cats. She and her husband were not going to have a cat at all, because her husband has allergies and asthma. Then they got Big Cat from someone who had named him Stupid for help with mouse control. Then they realized that Big Cat would not be around forever, so they got a kitten named Mishka, who ran away. So to be sure they had a younger cat than Big Cat, they took in or were given Mama Cat, who was the mother of a litter before the previous owner had gotten around to having her spayed. This kept the total at two. Then a cat who looked like Mishka began to hang around their house and they took him in and learned that he was not Mishka, so they named him Foamy (for faux Mishka) and now had three cats. Foamy had been a feral cat that my son-in-law lured and Foamy is the tamest cuddle monster -- Matt even made a saddle and whatnot for him and put Elizabeth on him and took a picture of the two of them. DGD is really Foamy's human -- Matt says he was just a place-holder until Elizabeth was born. Then just a few months ago, when a lot of other people with little ones around Elizabeth's age were starting on their next babies, Mystery Cat started hanging around their house, and Matt began to feed him, and eventually Mystery Cat came in. They took him to their vet and learned that he was a feral cat who had been part of a catch, spay or neuter, and release program, and he is the tamest of tame kitties. But each one of them sheds a few times as much as my Agnes. So we do not need another cat of our own after Agnes goes. My daughter and son-in-law seem to collect cats rather than thinking about having another child. Frankly I'd rather they put a pause on the cats and have another human child maybe a few more years down the line, but it's Not My Choice. If I had realized how much cat hair we would be living with ourselves, I think I would have held out for one of those Rex cats that have curly hair and don't shed. But Agnes chose me, and I love her.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Pleurisy? I didn't know people still got that; it's a word I haven't seen since my teens. But I'm glad you're rested and well enough to quilt.


I didn't know what Pleurisy was until our teenage son came to us one morning and said his heart hurt. He was in great physical shape and this scared the heck out of us. We got him right in to the doctor and found out he had Pleurisy. It's fluid around the lungs and swelling of the membranes around the lungs so you feel a lot of pressure in your chest. Patty you have to take care of yourself and slow down. That's nothing to mess with. Our son was always on the go and he ended up in bed for several days recovering. I was relieved that it wasn't his heart.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Camacho said:


> NO no no!! Let's think NORMAL -- She's God's perfect kitten! She doesn't need all those physical problems because God never made them. So there. I usually delete posts that bring my religion into them, but you, dear SQM, are just having to deal with too much right now and my heart just went out to you automatically. I would just love to wrap you and your kitty unless she is not the hugging type of cat up in a big giant hug. We all love you here -- so by extension, we all love your cat.


Thanks Camacho. Old age is the villain for Yardley as it is for all of us. If you believe in a creator than you have to accept that the creator creates aging and dying. I believe that all things entropy and all biological life fails and dies. Just the system. You're a lovely person Camacho. Stay well.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Larailayda said:


> Dear People, please forgive the intrusion💜
> İ'm a newbie and just love looking through the 'recently added patterns' on Ravelry. The one i saw the other day was 'Choleopus Sloth' by one Fawn Pea🌈
> İ believe there is a kind human here who loves sloths, and i thought to let her know, just in case she hasn't seen it yet🌏🌞💚
> Best, Lara


Welcome Lara. I hope you will visit us often.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> another Republican RW Christian caught in another sex scandal:
> 
> St. Finger will be waiting for him!
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/missouri-house-speaker-resigning-after-intern-text-messages/ar-BBjMwXL


What came to my mind was the story of the woman caught in adultery, and Jesus' words, "Let him who is without sin among you cast the first stone." These guys have no business throwing any stones at all, and just look at the sorts of stones they are throwing. 
But what is really unconscionable is how the [Republicans] in the House responded to the Amtrak crash in Philadelphia by slashing funding for Amtrak. We need more trains, not fewer, and far more funding for the railways than there has been for years. They are a far better way to travel within several hundred miles than airplanes, and far more comfortable than buses. And they used to go everywhere, but now if one is not driving a car, the choices are mostly bus or air. I took the train to Washington, DC, a few years ago and chose to take the train because DC is too close to Boston for me to want to fly to, and too far from Boston for me to want to ride a bus all that way. The train was perfect for that distance. I wish trains went far enough up in Maine for my family to be able to ride them at all. The farthest up the trains go in Maine is Portland, which is a good two hours or more south of what is the "important" part of Maine for me.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

NJG said:


> Lots of questions. Reminds me of going to the Dr and always having to fill out the health questionnaire which is usually the same as the last time. I have often thought of answering yes to the Are you pregnant question, cause I don't think they actually read those things. Thought that would be a good test for them.


Or worse still, taking your autistic teenage son to see his 'specialist' because he was having a meltdown and you are handed a sheet of questions to answer. You are told you have to answer the questions on both side of the page. Turn the page over and discover the same questions on both sides of the paper. "Excuse me but I seem to have been given a faulty sheet, the same questions are on both sides of the page". "Yes, that is how we have set it out, and we want you to answer both sets of questions." "But they are identical questions". "Yes, please answer both sets of questions." OK OK OK, so I simply wrote on the second side of the page 'SEE OVER' and told them the answers were the same for both sides of the page . I was strongly reprimanded for doing to. "Excuse me, but it is my son who is here to see the doctor, not me". I was then told that I was the cause of my son's autism because I was an extremely difficult and uncooperative woman who refused to follow instructions. I did not take my son back to that quack, I asked for a referral to another specialist, one who was in touch with reality. He was a quack, all he wanted to do was to hand my son very strong tranquilisers and he wanted to give them to me to. His pill of choice was librium. No thanks. Librium used in the treatment of alcoholism. Did he think son and I were alcoholics and having the D T's?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Not so funny. I got another clobber today. Seems like Yardley aka Dove has the beginning of kidney failure. Have to bring her back to the vet in July. Totally depressed.


I understand your depression, poor pussy. Will you have to give her medication? Frodo, Tabbitha and Snowdrop also send healing vibes towards Dove.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> You know, I've been seriously thinking about getting a dog. I adore Golden Retrievers but they're a bit too big. Maybe one of these:


We're on our third Westie. They're wonderful little dogs. They're independent as well as affectionate. I hate to say this right in front of Lucy, but my other part-poodle mutt is a little smarter.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> The doctor's or the patient's?


Ya got me. I have no idea.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> I understand your depression, poor pussy. Will you have to give her medication? Frodo, Tabbitha and Snowdrop also send healing vibes towards Dove.


Thanks EveeeM. I like the names of your pusses. I will know more in July when they sample her urine to see how concentrated it is. I also have to deal with her weight. Blah.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> When our dog (now three years old and a breed that generally lives 12-15 years) goes, we are not getting another one. We will both be in our seventies by then and want to go to Ecuador. When our cat (July 6 will be her eleventh birthday) goes we are not getting another cat either. We have had more than enough cat hair in our lives with her, and she does not shed nearly as much as any one of our daughter's four cats. She and her husband were not going to have a cat at all, because her husband has allergies and asthma. Then they got Big Cat from someone who had named him Stupid for help with mouse control. Then they realized that Big Cat would not be around forever, so they got a kitten named Mishka, who ran away. So to be sure they had a younger cat than Big Cat, they took in or were given Mama Cat, who was the mother of a litter before the previous owner had gotten around to having her spayed. This kept the total at two. Then a cat who looked like Mishka began to hang around their house and they took him in and learned that he was not Mishka, so they named him Foamy (for faux Mishka) and now had three cats. Foamy had been a feral cat that my son-in-law lured and Foamy is the tamest cuddle monster -- Matt even made a saddle and whatnot for him and put Elizabeth on him and took a picture of the two of them. DGD is really Foamy's human -- Matt says he was just a place-holder until Elizabeth was born. Then just a few months ago, when a lot of other people with little ones around Elizabeth's age were starting on their next babies, Mystery Cat started hanging around their house, and Matt began to feed him, and eventually Mystery Cat came in. They took him to their vet and learned that he was a feral cat who had been part of a catch, spay or neuter, and release program, and he is the tamest of tame kitties. But each one of them sheds a few times as much as my Agnes. So we do not need another cat of our own after Agnes goes. My daughter and son-in-law seem to collect cats rather than thinking about having another child. Frankly I'd rather they put a pause on the cats and have another human child maybe a few more years down the line, but it's Not My Choice. If I had realized how much cat hair we would be living with ourselves, I think I would have held out for one of those Rex cats that have curly hair and don't shed. But Agnes chose me, and I love her.


I like the names your grandcats have.

You should learn to spin. Cat fur makes very soft yarn.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I didn't know what Pleurisy was until our teenage son came to us one morning and said his heart hurt. He was in great physical shape and this scared the heck out of us. We got him right in to the doctor and found out he had Pleurisy. It's fluid around the lungs and swelling of the membranes around the lungs so you feel a lot of pressure in your chest. Patty you have to take care of yourself and slow down. That's nothing to mess with. Our son was always on the go and he ended up in bed for several days recovering. I was relieved that it wasn't his heart.


Pain in the heart, at any age, is frightening. This kind of pain sounds even more so. When I've had pain in my heart, it has inevitably turned out to be gas.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Pain in the heart, at any age, is frightening. This kind of pain sounds even more so. When I've had pain in my heart, it has inevitably turned out to be gas.


Thanks for the laugh, Purl. I needed that. :XD:


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Pain in the heart, at any age, is frightening. This kind of pain sounds even more so. When I've had pain in my heart, it has inevitably turned out to be gas.


 :lol:


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Or worse still, taking your autistic teenage son to see his 'specialist' because he was having a meltdown and you are handed a sheet of questions to answer. You are told you have to answer the questions on both side of the page. Turn the page over and discover the same questions on both sides of the paper. "Excuse me but I seem to have been given a faulty sheet, the same questions are on both sides of the page". "Yes, that is how we have set it out, and we want you to answer both sets of questions." "But they are identical questions". "Yes, please answer both sets of questions." OK OK OK, so I simply wrote on the second side of the page 'SEE OVER' and told them the answers were the same for both sides of the page . I was strongly reprimanded for doing to. "Excuse me, but it is my son who is here to see the doctor, not me". I was then told that I was the cause of my son's autism because I was an extremely difficult and uncooperative woman who refused to follow instructions. I did not take my son back to that quack, I asked for a referral to another specialist, one who was in touch with reality. He was a quack, all he wanted to do was to hand my son very strong tranquilisers and he wanted to give them to me to. His pill of choice was librium. No thanks. Librium used in the treatment of alcoholism. Did he think son and I were alcoholics and having the D T's?


Yes, there are certainly enough quacks and others treating people with autism who clearly have no business doing so. The first time my son was taken to the hospital they gave him many different drugs, among which was Haldol. The doctor and my son and my husband and I all agreed No. More. Haldol. Ever. The third time he was taken to the hospital, what did they strap him down and inject? Haldol. Even though I was sitting there telling them no. Fortunately that hospital then told us that they no longer do business with his insurance company, and they spent the night looking for a different hospital and sent him there in the morning, calling us soon enough for us to meet him at the new hospital, and it was a blessing that he went there last time. At the first hospital, where Jonno was twice, he said that the policy seemed to be "drug first, ask questions later." They were much much better at the second hospital and actually paid some serious attention. He is doing much better now. I would prefer to fill out a thoroughly idiotic questionnaire to drugs without any questions asked, over the guardian's objection. They fought me on the Haldol, saying the dose that we had all agreed he would never again get was 10 of whatever (cc? ml? I don't even remember right now) and the dose they were giving him then was only five.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> Yes, there are certainly enough quacks and others treating people with autism who clearly have no business doing so. The first time my son was taken to the hospital they gave him many different drugs, among which was Haldol. The doctor and my son and my husband and I all agreed No. More. Haldol. Ever. The third time he was taken to the hospital, what did they strap him down and inject? Haldol. Even though I was sitting there telling them no. Fortunately that hospital then told us that they no longer do business with his insurance company, and they spent the night looking for a different hospital and sent him there in the morning, calling us soon enough for us to meet him at the new hospital, and it was a blessing that he went there last time. At the first hospital, where Jonno was twice, he said that the policy seemed to be "drug first, ask questions later." They were much much better at the second hospital and actually paid some serious attention. He is doing much better now. I would prefer to fill out a thoroughly idiotic questionnaire to drugs without any questions asked, over the guardian's objection. They fought me on the Haldol, saying the dose that we had all agreed he would never again get was 10 of whatever (cc? ml? I don't even remember right now) and the dose they were giving him then was only five.


Haldol? Isn't that an anti-psychotic, and a pretty old one, at that? It's one of those drugs that cause tardive dyskinesia (a neurological syndrome characterized by repetitive, involuntary, purposeless movements caused by the long-term use of certain drugs, according to MedicineNet). Giving it in large doses to a young person, and one who isn't psychotic, should be dealt with as a crime.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Well, I just had another online adventure. Looking for the picture, I came across this: http://io9.com/the-creepy-story-of-how-budapest-became-a-city-of-smil-1635708606 , well worth reading and listening to. But there were way more pictures of window jumpers than oven head-putter-inners.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: PP, your research skills do you proud! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

NJG said:


> I certainly understand that, they definitely become a member of the family. My youngest daughter has a dachshund that is very smart and seems to understand everything that is said. Got out of the back yard when she was still a baby and went around to the front of the house and up on the porch, no wandering off for her. It will be a heart broken family one day when she is gone. They now have a new chiweenie and if he gets out, he is gone.
> 
> My other daughter has a cat that is the same way. She puts her paws on my daughters closed eyes in the morning to wake her up. One time she put her paw on her cheek and turned her face and then patted her on top of the head with her other paw. Not sure what the message was there. My daughter got a new pair of hand made earrings as a gift and lost one. She told Rider she should try to find it for her while she was at work, and when she came home it was laying in the middle of the floor. Accident or following orders--hard to tell, but we say following orders.


This has brought a tear to my eye! There is no other entity on this earth who can provide such unconditional love and loyalty than an animal. To me, the human race has a lot to learn from the animal race. If only humans could stop concerning themselves WITH THEMSELVES for five minutes we'd be living in a world far better as it is right now. :|


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

lins said:


> I'm so glad that I found all of you.


You're a real find lins, as are all of the others here and I'm not doing a D&P.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> another Republican RW Christian caught in another sex scandal:
> 
> St. Finger will be waiting for him!
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/missouri-house-speaker-resigning-after-intern-text-messages/ar-BBjMwXL


 :XD: :XD: :XD: St. Finger!

There was a thread looking for the name of a cat. I offered St. Gorgeous. Wish I'd offered St. Finger. :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Are you sure you want to use the word "downer" for an event that led a woman to jump out the window?


I thought I was being rather witty but you're right. To re-phrase "what a bummer." That's not very respectful though.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> The doctor's or the patient's?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> The best thing was when they moved me into telemetry for observation, they left a paper on the table. Ir read something like this.
> "although you are staying in the hospital in your own room, Medicare will not cover this stay. This is an outpatient service that the hospital is providing you." So, I am an outpatient while staying overnight in the hospital.
> I use Medicare as a supplement to my other insurance, but think of those who only do have medicare. They are terrified thinking that there is something wrong with their heart and drugged at the same time. Imagine not reading that little note and getting the bill in the mail? It would certainly bring on a heart attack!
> This is some scam they are running.


Brat, that is so savage! Is there any way a patient can appeal an account if they're unable to pay for it in full under any circumstances?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> I understand your depression, poor pussy. Will you have to give her medication? Frodo, Tabbitha and Snowdrop also send healing vibes towards Dove.


That's sweet!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I thought I was being rather witty but you're right. To re-phrase "what a bummer." That's not very respectful though.


I apologize. I didn't realize you said it on purpose. In that case it was the perfect word.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

cookiequeen said:


> We're on our third Westie. They're wonderful little dogs. They're independent as well as affectionate. I hate to say this right in front of Lucy, but my other part-poodle mutt is a little smarter.


Apparently, poodles are one of the most intelligent breeds. I was staying in a little place called Tetbury (either in or near the Cotswalds), in England and the couple with whom I stayed owned a standard poodle. He had black fur and was very tall and had a male version of the 'pom-pom' style 'do.' A very noble looking dog and exceptionally well trained.

Their home backed onto Highgrove Estate, home to HRH P Dianna/Charles at the time. Sandra (home owner) took her poodle for a walk on the outer grounds every day, (the people of the township were all vetted prior to the estate being purchased and were allowed to use this part of the estate). She took me and the dog out every day and on the second day, the poodle (can't remember his name), bolted off out of sight. I was a bit panicked but Sandra said not to worry, he was going to get Dianna! About 5 minutes later I hear this deranged barking and see the poodle speeding towards us and in the background, a bit of a way away, there's a lady waving at Sandra, "Hi Sandra" could be heard faintly. :shock:

The dog knew when the royal couple were in residence and always sped off to find someone if they were! I was so flabbergasted I could barely speak for the next couple of hours. Sandra had a lot of fun describing my reaction to anyone who'd listen for the rest of my stay!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Thanks EveeeM. I like the names of your pusses. I will know more in July when they sample her urine to see how concentrated it is. I also have to deal with her weight. Blah.


The Dove is lucky to have you as her human Sloth! What do you have to do diet wise?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Pain in the heart, at any age, is frightening. This kind of pain sounds even more so. When I've had pain in my heart, it has inevitably turned out to be gas.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Haldol? Isn't that an anti-psychotic, and a pretty old one, at that? It's one of those drugs that cause tardive dyskinesia (a neurological syndrome characterized by repetitive, involuntary, purposeless movements caused by the long-term use of certain drugs, according to MedicineNet). Giving it in large doses to a young person, and one who isn't psychotic, should be dealt with as a crime.


Haloperidol used in the treatment of deleriums tremor for alcohol withdrawal in the hospital system (or it used to be). Much better results obtained by high dose diazepam (Valium) now I believe.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I apologize. I didn't realize you said it on purpose. In that case it was the perfect word.


 :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> The Dove is lucky to have you as her human Sloth! What do you have to do diet wise?


They sell weight control cat food here and it is not from Jenny Craig. Yardley is not showing any symptoms of kidney issues so I will stop worrying until the summer. And my daughter sent some cheery texts - she has gone back to the gym so that should help her blood pressure so I decided not to worry. I will stop with the boxes today and get out.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> I'm of both opinions. I miss them so much it's true grief, and I love the companionship in equal amounts. A decision for the future....who knows?


It's tough. If you're a responsible pet owner, you've committed to keep them for their entire lives. It's almost always the case that you have to watch them die, or have them euthanized if they're suffering. Over the years I've had 7 cats, and have 2 now, and they're 15 and 17. Added to that, I'm 65 and I'm not sure I should get kittens and puppies because they might outlive me and that would be awful for them. It looks like my next pets will be the old ones. They usually don't get adopted so I guess I'll be doing a good deed. Being old, I won't have these pets for as long as if I'd gotten them as babies. I can't imagine not having at least one cat so I'll just have to suck it up and accept I'll probably lose them much sooner than I'd prefer.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

MaidInBedlam said:


> It's tough. If you're a responsible pet owner, you've committed to keep them for their entire lives. It's almost always the case that you have to watch them die, or have them euthanized if they're suffering. Over the years I've had 7 cats, and have 2 now, and they're 15 and 17. Added to that, I'm 65 and I'm not sure I should get kittens and puppies because they might outlive me and that would be awful for them. It looks like my next pets will be the old ones. They usually don't get adopted so I guess I'll be doing a good deed. Being old, I won't have these pets for as long as if I'd gotten them as babies. I can't imagine not having at least one cat so I'll just have to suck it up and accept I'll probably lose them much sooner than I'd prefer.


That has proven to be my situation. But I was caught unawares. Because I am 68, this puss will probably be it.

Who is in your avatar?


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> My 19-year-old Lazy still flies. It's fun to watch her figuring the distance between the kitchen table and the counter and then jumping over.


In my family we call that "playing zoom kitty" My two will suddenly race around leaping and flying and running as fast as they can. It's pretty amusing. :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

SQM said:


> That has proven to be my situation. But I was caught unawares. Because I am 68, this puss will probably be it.
> 
> Who is in your avatar?


One of my oldest and very dearest friends. He was a great fiddle player. He died in 2011 and he'd be a fixture at the folk festival I'm going to over Memorial Day weekend. Pretty soon I'll change my avatar to another old and gone friend who ran the big dance venue at this festival. I'm trying to desensitize myself to the fact that they won't be there.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Haldol? Isn't that an anti-psychotic, and a pretty old one, at that? It's one of those drugs that cause tardive dyskinesia (a neurological syndrome characterized by repetitive, involuntary, purposeless movements caused by the long-term use of certain drugs, according to MedicineNet). Giving it in large doses to a young person, and one who isn't psychotic, should be dealt with as a crime.


That is correct. Fortunately they had him on Haldol for "only" a day and a half in 2010 before he told the doctor that he felt his brain was turning to jelly and they took him right off it, and when they gave it to him in 2014 they gave him "only" the one dose. It works by killing brain cells. I agree with you completely, Purl. I have seen people with tardive dyskinesia and have been monitoring what drugs have been given to him very carefully. That first time in the hospital they learned that due to the autism most drugs had the opposite of the intended effect on him, and sent him home on Seroquel and Depakene because they are such strong believers in drugs over at that hospital. Fortunately the psych. nurse who took over the prescribing power when he came home that first time paid attention to his records of how much he was sleeping on the Seroquel (20 hours/day) and cut the dosages down until he was completely off both drugs within eight months. He did fine on no drugs at all until 2013, when he was taken back to the same hospital and in 2013 he was sent home on Risperdol and Depakene, which he stopped taking without telling anyone within a few weeks, and managed until just before Mother's Day in 2014, and at the second hospital he came clean about the not having taken the drugs for months, and he spent a month there refusing to take the drugs they were trying to give him. He would take something once, say that it was poison, and refuse to take it anymore. I forget what they sent him home on but they told us that if he were getting the services he needs for the autism spectrum issues he wouldn't need any drugs at all. Soon after he was home he was switched to Geodon because it was supposed to be gentler than the drug he had come home with, and he quickly proved to be allergic to that stuff. He was then prescribed Latuda to go along with the Depakene, and he sort of likes that stuff. However, fortunately, he keeps track of the effects these drugs have on him, and his dosage has been decreased to one half of the smallest size tablet the Latuda comes in once a day (usual adult dosage is one whole pill twice a day) and the Depakene has been cut down from 1500 mg/day to 1000, because everyone is finally in agreement that the drugs will fade out of the picture as he gets more of the services he needs for the ASD stuff. And he is finally getting some of that kind of help. Jonathan himself would rather be helped with no drugs at all, but the police took him to the hospital that first time, so the choice was taken out of his hands. The CS attitude is that if you are under a court order you have to be obedient, and if you otherwise have to prove by your actions and t he thoughts you express that you do not need them. The other way to get off drugs legitimately is to get yourself immediately under the direct care of type of your choice, be it psychologist or Christian Science practitioner or social worker, who does not prescribe drugs, and work very closely with that individual. Jonathan would prefer not to work with me, which is fine, but he also has been too shy to call anyone directly, so here he is, seeing a psychiatrist, and taking the prescribed drugs. He is semi-regular about that, but the biggest help is the CBFS person who visits him at home every week.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

You should learn to spin. Cat fur makes very soft yarn.

Thanks! That idea sure beats inhaling the stuff. I'll share it with my daughter.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> You're a real find lins, as are all of the others here and I'm not doing a D&P.


Thanks Wombatnomore. I feel the same about everyone here. 
Coming here in the day is something I really look forward to.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> In my family we call that "playing zoom kitty" My two will suddenly race around leaping and flying and running as fast as they can. It's pretty amusing. :thumbup:


At 4 am.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> In my family we call that "playing zoom kitty" My two will suddenly race around leaping and flying and running as fast as they can. It's pretty amusing. :thumbup:


I think you're describing what we call a psychotic break. Lazy used to have those. She would run around and then rush up to the top of an 8-foot-high stack of drawers, turn around, and jump down (there's a bed nearby). Now she's more deliberate. She carefully picks the spot she wants to land in, eyes it up and down and side to side, and takes off, landing in the exact spot she chose. I love to watch her.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> That is correct. Fortunately they had him on Haldol for "only" a day and a half in 2010 before he told the doctor that he felt his brain was turning to jelly and they took him right off it, and when they gave it to him in 2014 they gave him "only" the one dose. It works by killing brain cells. I agree with you completely, Purl. I have seen people with tardive dyskinesia and have been monitoring what drugs have been given to him very carefully. That first time in the hospital they learned that due to the autism most drugs had the opposite of the intended effect on him, and sent him home on Seroquel and Depakene because they are such strong believers in drugs over at that hospital. Fortunately the psych. nurse who took over the prescribing power when he came home that first time paid attention to his records of how much he was sleeping on the Seroquel (20 hours/day) and cut the dosages down until he was completely off both drugs within eight months. He did fine on no drugs at all until 2013, when he was taken back to the same hospital and in 2013 he was sent home on Risperdol and Depakene, which he stopped taking without telling anyone within a few weeks, and managed until just before Mother's Day in 2014, and at the second hospital he came clean about the not having taken the drugs for months, and he spent a month there refusing to take the drugs they were trying to give him. He would take something once, say that it was poison, and refuse to take it anymore. I forget what they sent him home on but they told us that if he were getting the services he needs for the autism spectrum issues he wouldn't need any drugs at all. Soon after he was home he was switched to Geodon because it was supposed to be gentler than the drug he had come home with, and he quickly proved to be allergic to that stuff. He was then prescribed Latuda to go along with the Depakene, and he sort of likes that stuff. However, fortunately, he keeps track of the effects these drugs have on him, and his dosage has been decreased to one half of the smallest size tablet the Latuda comes in once a day (usual adult dosage is one whole pill twice a day) and the Depakene has been cut down from 1500 mg/day to 1000, because everyone is finally in agreement that the drugs will fade out of the picture as he gets more of the services he needs for the ASD stuff. And he is finally getting some of that kind of help. Jonathan himself would rather be helped with no drugs at all, but the police took him to the hospital that first time, so the choice was taken out of his hands. The CS attitude is that if you are under a court order you have to be obedient, and if you otherwise have to prove by your actions and t he thoughts you express that you do not need them. The other way to get off drugs legitimately is to get yourself immediately under the direct care of type of your choice, be it psychologist or Christian Science practitioner or social worker, who does not prescribe drugs, and work very closely with that individual. Jonathan would prefer not to work with me, which is fine, but he also has been too shy to call anyone directly, so here he is, seeing a psychiatrist, and taking the prescribed drugs. He is semi-regular about that, but the biggest help is the CBFS person who visits him at home every week.


It's good that he's able to describe how the meds make him feel. At least then the prescriber can look for the right dose of the right drugs, instead of just picking something blindly.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> At 4 am.


It's funny to watch even at 4 am. What's not funny is this pipsqueak standing on your chest at 6 am screaming something like "errerr" over and over, with greater and greater emphasis. It's always because someone shut the dripping faucet she likes to drink from.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It's funny to watch even at 4 am. What's not funny is this pipsqueak standing on your chest at 6 am screaming something like "errerr" over and over, with greater and greater emphasis. It's always because someone shut the dripping faucet she likes to drink from.


I know all those lovely quirks. At one point we had 13.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I know all those lovely quirks. At one point we had 13.


You must have the biggest heart in the world. Who (but crazy cat-ladies) can tolerate 13 cats?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You must have the biggest heart in the world. Who (but crazy cat-ladies) can tolerate 13 cats?


And 3 dogs. My husband kept rescuing orphaned kittens and, when no homes could be found for them, they stayed.

It's hard to remember that this is the same man who was raised with NO pets of any kind because his mother didn't like animals.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I think you're describing what we call a psychotic break. Lazy used to have those. She would run around and then rush up to the top of an 8-foot-high stack of drawers, turn around, and jump down (there's a bed nearby). Now she's more deliberate. She carefully picks the spot she wants to land in, eyes it up and down and side to side, and takes off, landing in the exact spot she chose. I love to watch her.


Aren't cats psychotic to begin with? :twisted:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> At 4 am.


"Zoom Kitty" seems to require an audience of humans, and us humans are dead asleep at 4 am, usually. 4 am is the time when they like to howl like they're being tortured. Give me an alarm clock instead... My mantra? I love my kitties. I love my kitties.
I love my kitties. I love my kitties. I love my kitties. I love my kitties. I love my kitties. I love my kitties. Well, you get the idea.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> It's funny to watch even at 4 am. What's not funny is this pipsqueak standing on your chest at 6 am screaming something like "errerr" over and over, with greater and greater emphasis. It's always because someone shut the dripping faucet she likes to drink from.


Mine do that to let me know that the tragedy of starvation is fast approaching. If I am slow to save them, they walk all over me.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> It's funny to watch even at 4 am. What's not funny is this pipsqueak standing on your chest at 6 am screaming something like "errerr" over and over, with greater and greater emphasis. It's always because someone shut the dripping faucet she likes to drink from.


Mine do that to let me know that the tragedy of starvation is fast approaching. If I am slow to save them, they walk all over me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> And 3 dogs. My husband kept rescuing orphaned kittens and, when no homes could be found for them, they stayed.
> 
> It's hard to remember that this is the same man who was raised with NO pets of any kind because his mother didn't like animals.


An animal lover who had no pets as a child is bound to overdo it when he can choose to.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Aren't cats psychotic to begin with? :twisted:


Clearly. But that's normal for them. Even _they_ go a little nuts at times.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

I love my kitties too. They have the "crazies" as we call it at least once a day. The next minute they will be in your lap looking for some affection. I was raised with dogs but cats have my heart now and I am very well trained. :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> "Zoom Kitty" seems to require an audience of humans, and us humans are dead asleep at 4 am, usually. 4 am is the time when they like to howl like they're being tortured. Give me an alarm clock instead... My mantra? I love my kitties. I love my kitties.
> I love my kitties. I love my kitties. I love my kitties. I love my kitties. I love my kitties. I love my kitties. Well, you get the idea.


Let us know when you've convinced yourself.

I've never had howling cats. I had one cat who would wait patiently until the alarm clock went off, and then he'd jump on the bed to wake us. That was on weekdays; weekends he'd wait until we actually got out of bed. Then one weekend we forgot to shut the alarm, and it went off on Saturday morning. And there was Tintin, ready for fun. Sunday I was awakened by Tintin meowing at the alarm. I think that when he realized it could wake us on weekends, too, he tried to make it happen again.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> Mine do that to let me know that the tragedy of starvation is fast approaching. If I am slow to save them, they walk all over me.


You beast! I leave dry food out overnight; the water thing is quite enough for me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I love my kitties too. They have the "crazies" as we call it at least once a day. The next minute they will be in your lap looking for some affection. I was raised with dogs but cats have my heart now and I am very well trained. :XD:


Isn't it amazing how they do that, one minute they're ready for the loony bin, and the next they're good little ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I have 2 kitties. Chloe was our rescue cat and Chuck was a surprise from my daughter. What is it about cats and 4:00 AM? My husband hasn't set an alarm clock since we have had them. Chloe is getting old now. She is constantly mewling and meowing. I won't complain too much. She gives great head massages. She is a Tuxedo.
Chuck is our little one eyed tabby/main ****. He is happy in anybody's lap.
When I'm not feeling good, he never leaves my side.

Cheeky, we call it "the zippies" when they just take off running around the house.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I came across this op-ed from the NY Times today. As Artie Johnson would say "very interesting....."

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/15/opinion/paul-krugman-fraternity-of-failure.html?smid=fb-share


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear lins, So glad you found the group. It's nice to meet you. Welcome.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: St. Finger!
> 
> There was a thread looking for the name of a cat. I offered St. Gorgeous. Wish I'd offered St. Finger. :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Save 'St. Finger' for a cat with real attitude and you'll have a YouTube winner.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We got Ethel Mertz her own fountain. The water runs constantly and she loves it...and no drip, drip, drip.



Poor Purl said:


> It's funny to watch even at 4 am. What's not funny is this pipsqueak standing on your chest at 6 am screaming something like "errerr" over and over, with greater and greater emphasis. It's always because someone shut the dripping faucet she likes to drink from.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You must have the biggest heart in the world. Who (but crazy cat-ladies) can tolerate 13 cats?


 jbandsma :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You must have been a good influence on your DH. Bless you both.



jbandsma said:


> And 3 dogs. My husband kept rescuing orphaned kittens and, when no homes could be found for them, they stayed.
> 
> It's hard to remember that this is the same man who was raised with NO pets of any kind because his mother didn't like animals.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think that's what I like about them.



MaidInBedlam said:


> Aren't cats psychotic to begin with? :twisted:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> An animal lover who had no pets as a child is bound to overdo it when he can choose to.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bush Men who neglect to learn from their mistakes..or even to acknowledge making a mistake? Will the voters vote for that in 2016?



BrattyPatty said:


> I came across this op-ed from the NY Times today. As Artie Johnson would say "very interesting....."
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/15/opinion/paul-krugman-fraternity-of-failure.html?smid=fb-share


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Save 'St. Finger' for a cat with real attitude and you'll have a YouTube winner.


That almost sounds like our Blue, the dog killer. Doberman who lived behind us took off part of his tail. Blue took off all the dog's face necessitating his need to be put down.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't mess with Blue. Now Blue's case shows a response to attitude.



jbandsma said:


> That almost sounds like our Blue, the dog killer. Doberman who lived behind us took off part of his tail. Blue took off all the dog's face necessitating his need to be put down.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Son is out of ICU. The clot broke up. He's being kept for medical assessment, though. His cell phone was in his clothes and now has a dead battery so he couldn't call or text any of us. The friend who had taken him to the doctor (where the collapse happened) let me know this morning.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Don't mess with Blue. Now Blue's case shows a response to attitude.


Oh no, Blue had attitude of his own. Think of him as a surly psycopathic teenager. When he died, we buried him behind the shed. There was a small tree back there and we eventually found that a pair of cardinals made a nest right over the grave. We think they wanted to make sure he was going to stay put.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I came across this op-ed from the NY Times today. As Artie Johnson would say "very interesting....."
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/15/opinion/paul-krugman-fraternity-of-failure.html?smid=fb-share


Great but bleak article. The whole lot of the Ship of Fools scares the hell out of me.

Good news Judy.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> You beast! I leave dry food out overnight; the water thing is quite enough for me.


No, no. Me not beast. One of my cats is diabetic and gets low carb canned food. The other is a kibble fan, but it has way too many carbs for the diabetic one. I always put some food out for them when I go to bed, and fresh water, too. I am their slave.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> No, no. Me not beast. One of my cats is diabetic and gets low carb canned food. The other is a kibble fan, but it has way too many carbs for the diabetic one. I always put some food out for them when I go to bed, and fresh water, too. I am their slave.


We had 2 diabetics...brothers. On 2 different types of insulin. They would actually come looking for you when it was time for their shots. Velcro was 18 when he died, Moe was just a couple weeks short of 20.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

They're everywhere, they're everywhere. There seems to be no end to idiot republicans speaking their minds. Then they wonder why women vote for democrats.

The Huffington Post, flagged a Fox News segment, where Gavin McInnes, a co-founder of Vice Media who left the company in 2007, offered his own unique take on the gender pay gap.

Women do earn less in American because they choose to, he said. They would rather go to their daughters piano recital than stay all night at work, working on a proposal, so they end up earning less. Theyre less ambitious. []

This is sort of Gods way  this is natures way  of saying women should be at home with the kids, he said. Theyre happier there.

McInnes, who did not appear to be kidding, soon told the woman seated near him, You would be much happier at home with a husband and children.

Fox News Martha MacCallum dismissed the issue altogether last year, declaring, Many women get paid exactly what theyre worth.

Among elected officials, Rep. Lynn Jenkins (R-Kan.) argued a while back that its condescending towards women to even try to prevent wage discrimination. Sen. Lamar Alexander (R-Tenn.), meanwhile, has expressed concern about what the Paycheck Fairness Act would do for men.

http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/watching-the-pay-equity-debate-go-over-the-cliff?cid=sm_fb_maddow

http://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow-show/paycheck-fairness-act-generates


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Son is out of ICU. The clot broke up. He's being kept for medical assessment, though. His cell phone was in his clothes and now has a dead battery so he couldn't call or text any of us. The friend who had taken him to the doctor (where the collapse happened) let me know this morning.


I am glad he is on the road to recovery, you must feel so relieved.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I am glad he is on the road to recovery, you must feel so relieved.


For now. Unfortunately, he's never going to get better. The MS is only going to get worse until it kills him. He has secondary progressive which means that there will be very few, if any, remissions from now on.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Son is out of ICU. The clot broke up. He's being kept for medical assessment, though. His cell phone was in his clothes and now has a dead battery so he couldn't call or text any of us. The friend who had taken him to the doctor (where the collapse happened) let me know this morning.


Great news!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

NJG said:


> They're everywhere, they're everywhere. There seems to be no end to idiot republicans speaking their minds. Then they wonder why women vote for democrats.
> 
> The Huffington Post, flagged a Fox News segment, where Gavin McInnes, a co-founder of Vice Media who left the company in 2007, offered his own unique take on the gender pay gap.
> 
> ...


Speechless. I truly am.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Son is out of ICU. The clot broke up. He's being kept for medical assessment, though. His cell phone was in his clothes and now has a dead battery so he couldn't call or text any of us. The friend who had taken him to the doctor (where the collapse happened) let me know this morning.


Hurray!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Speechless. I truly am.


I know, I always think OMG, how stupid can they get and then I hear another stupid remark. There is just no end to their stupidity.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> I know, I always think OMG, how stupid can they get and then I hear another stupid remark. There is just no end to their stupidity.


Want to piss them off and make it so they can't answer you back? Ask them if they realize that if every man and boy disappeared off the face of the earth tonight that humanity could go on with the state of technology just like it is today but if every woman and girl disappeared, human beings would be extinct in less than 2 generations.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

NJG said:


> I know, I always think OMG, how stupid can they get and then I hear another stupid remark. There is just no end to their stupidity.


I fear for the many people who will feel the need to adjust their total perspective on life in the States if the republicans win the presidency. It will induce serious vulnerability in them.

I guess one can only hope that common sense prevails on election day.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Robert Doggart, 63, was recorded on a wiretapped phone talking about his plan to travel along with members of a private militia to an area near Hancock, New York, known as Islamberg, to burn down a mosque, school and cafeteria, while gunning down anyone from the community who tried to stop them.

This guy ran for US congress last year. Imagine if he had won.

http://heavy.com/news/2015/05/robert-doggart-tennessee-congressional-candidate-islamberg-new-york-anti-muslim-islam-attack-arrest-court-documents-photos-charges-plea-patriot/

http://heavy.com/news/2015/05/robert-doggart-tennessee-congressional-candidate-islamberg-new-york-anti-muslim-islam-attack-arrest-court-documents-photos-charges-plea-patriot/


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I fear for the many people who will feel the need to adjust their total perspective on life in the States if the republicans win the presidency. It will induce serious vulnerability in them.
> 
> I guess one can only hope that common sense prevails on election day.


My biggest fear is republicans gaining complete control. They think people riot now, but it would be nothing compared to what would happen then. We must get people out to vote in 2016.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Want to piss them off and make it so they can't answer you back? Ask them if they realize that if every man and boy disappeared off the face of the earth tonight that humanity could go on with the state of technology just like it is today but if every woman and girl disappeared, human beings would be extinct in less than 2 generations.


Hadn't thought of it that way before. Good point.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> My biggest fear is republicans gaining complete control. They think people riot now, but it would be nothing compared to what would happen then. We must get people out to vote in 2016.


Mine to, Norma. This old lady will be out in the streets rioting with everyone else if the Repugs get control. Too many people are already hurting badly and there is only so much people can take before we have a revolution. Maybe the secret guillotines will come in handy.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I fear for the many people who will feel the need to adjust their total perspective on life in the States if the republicans win the presidency. It will induce serious vulnerability in them.
> 
> I guess one can only hope that common sense prevails on election day.


Let's hope, Wombat. :thumbup: Love your new avatar!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

NJG said:


> Robert Doggart, 63, was recorded on a wiretapped phone talking about his plan to travel along with members of a private militia to an area near Hancock, New York, known as Islamberg, to burn down a mosque, school and cafeteria, while gunning down anyone from the community who tried to stop them.
> 
> This guy ran for US congress last year. Imagine if he had won.
> 
> ...


My daughter went to camp near there over 20 years ago. Islamburg????? Things must have really changed.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

NJG said:


> Robert Doggart, 63, was recorded on a wiretapped phone talking about his plan to travel along with members of a private militia to an area near Hancock, New York, known as Islamberg, to burn down a mosque, school and cafeteria, while gunning down anyone from the community who tried to stop them.
> 
> This guy ran for US congress last year. Imagine if he had won.
> 
> ...


So he's under house arrest currently and that's a good thing. What stabbed me in the heart was this:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

NJG said:


> My biggest fear is republicans gaining complete control. They think people riot now, but it would be nothing compared to what would happen then. We must get people out to vote in 2016.


Do you believe that there is a possibility that the republicans will get in?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Let's hope, Wombat. :thumbup: Love your new avatar!


Thanks Cheeky! I'm glad to read that you will join the riots if the unthinkable happens. I really hope you don't have to though. :|


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :XD:


Yes, apparently His cursive is excellent!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Do you believe that there is a possibility that the republicans will get in?


When I look at the republican candidates, I just think there is no way any of them could actually get elected. They have gerrymandered the districts so bad that they were able to gain control of the house and this last mid term election, only about 1/3 of the country voted so that allowed them to gain control of the senate too. It was like a self fulfilling prophecy. The polls kept saying they would take over the senate and they did, but only because the people didn't vote. The next election in 2016 is the general and more people vote then so I keep telling myself there is no way the majority of the people would let that happen, and I truly believe that. We are a country of minorities more than ever before, and the people just have to vote. The republicans will destroy us if we don't.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Do you believe that there is a possibility that the republicans will get in?


The Koch brothers will be funneling 100s of millions of dollars to the rep. candidate of their choice. I would say there is a good chance a rep. will get in since elections are now dependent on the most money.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

NJG and SQM

Have you read through the following thread? Pessimism abounds for a lot of people. It's concerning.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-337874-1.html


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> The Koch brothers will be funneling 100s of millions of dollars to the rep. candidate of their choice. I would say there is a good chance a rep. will get in since elections are now dependent on the most money.


It's all a gamble, SQ. The Koch Bros gave tons of moolah to the Romney campaign and look where that got them.
We already know that Scott Walker is the greatest whore for the Koch's. I wonder which other candidates they are funding.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> It's all a gamble, SQ. The Koch Bros gave tons of moolah to the Romney campaign and look where that got them.
> We already know that Scott Walker is the greatest whore for the Koch's. I wonder which other candidates they are funding.


Pocket change. After the convention, they will throw the real bucks to the nominee.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Thanks Cheeky! I'm glad to read that you will join the riots if the unthinkable happens. I really hope you don't have to though. :|


I hope that millions will take to the streets to get out the vote before the elections and we will win. We all have to do whatever we can to prevent a Repug takeover.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Pocket change. After the convention, they will throw the real bucks to the nominee.


Stop being a pessimist. It helps no one.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:shock:


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> Stop being a pessimist. It helps no one.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NJG said:


> Stop being a pessimist. It helps no one.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Funny, but way better than being a pessimist.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> Funny, but way better than being a pessimist.


I don't know where I would be without optimism and a sense of humor.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I don't know where I would be without optimism and a sense of humor.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
This could very easily be a very depressing world.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I don't know where I would be without optimism and a sense of humor.


Well, I don't either. It's stomach turning to think that we could be members of D&P..........


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, I don't either. It's stomach turning to think that we could be members of D&P..........


Oh, now that is funny, made me laugh.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, I don't either. It's stomach turning to think that we could be members of D&P..........


Amen, Patty :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think that's what I like about them.


I'd guess that's what makes them lovable. That and their size - human baby size.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Son is out of ICU. The clot broke up. He's being kept for medical assessment, though. His cell phone was in his clothes and now has a dead battery so he couldn't call or text any of us. The friend who had taken him to the doctor (where the collapse happened) let me know this morning.


That's a relief. Did they do something to break up the clot, or did it happen by itself?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That's a relief. Did they do something to break up the clot, or did it happen by itself?


They had him on blood thinners but they're keeping him for a while.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MaidInBedlam said:


> No, no. Me not beast. One of my cats is diabetic and gets low carb canned food. The other is a kibble fan, but it has way too many carbs for the diabetic one. I always put some food out for them when I go to bed, and fresh water, too. I am their slave.


You know how to treat them. Not beast. Good girl.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Speechless. I truly am.


I wish all those Repub loons were.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:shock:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> NJG and SQM
> 
> Have you read through the following thread? Pessimism abounds for a lot of people. It's concerning.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-337874-1.html


Once again, Wombat, you've found something for all of us to think about. Thank you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :shock:


Cheeky, isn't it flabbergasting how they continue to hold office?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> !


This situation is very sick. It must be all that tanning lotion.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, I don't either. It's stomach turning to think that we could be members of D&P..........


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Heavens above!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I'd guess that's what makes them lovable. That and their size - human baby size.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> This situation is very sick. It must be all that tanning lotion.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: I don't understand how people think they look healthy and attractive in that awful shade of orange. Colour blind as well as everything blind. Figures.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> We had 2 diabetics...brothers. On 2 different types of insulin. They would actually come looking for you when it was time for their shots. Velcro was 18 when he died, Moe was just a couple weeks short of 20.


After about a year on insulin, I learned how to control Faro's diabetes with diet alone but lately he's been showing some symptoms that might mean putting him back on insulin. He's 17 and has been diabetic for 2 years. I think he'll be around for a couple more years.

You probably already know this, but I'll go on anyway. Cats are obligate carnivores. The only carbs they're supposed to get should come from the stomach contents of whatever they killed and ate. There's a website called catinfo.org that has a chart breaking out percentage protein, fat and carbs in various canned foods. I've got him down to around 3% carbs and hat has worked well. Unfortunately, diabetes can become a repeat issue anyway.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

damemary said:


> Dear lins, So glad you found the group. It's nice to meet you. Welcome.


Thanks so much damemary.
It's nice to meet you too.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Oh no, Blue had attitude of his own. Think of him as a surly psycopathic teenager. When he died, we buried him behind the shed. There was a small tree back there and we eventually found that a pair of cardinals made a nest right over the grave. We think they wanted to make sure he was going to stay put.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't they say, 'dogs have masters, cats have staff?' As long as we know our place, no one gets hurt.



MaidInBedlam said:


> No, no. Me not beast. One of my cats is diabetic and gets low carb canned food. The other is a kibble fan, but it has way too many carbs for the diabetic one. I always put some food out for them when I go to bed, and fresh water, too. I am their slave.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

<<<gnashing of teeth>>>>



NJG said:


> They're everywhere, they're everywhere. There seems to be no end to idiot republicans speaking their minds. Then they wonder why women vote for democrats.
> 
> The Huffington Post, flagged a Fox News segment, where Gavin McInnes, a co-founder of Vice Media who left the company in 2007, offered his own unique take on the gender pay gap.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Doesn't common sense tell you that they have offended voters they need to win? Is anyone enthusiastic about GOP except OWM and the women they control?



NJG said:


> I know, I always think OMG, how stupid can they get and then I hear another stupid remark. There is just no end to their stupidity.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You forget. They don't believe in science when it's inconvenient.



jbandsma said:


> Want to piss them off and make it so they can't answer you back? Ask them if they realize that if every man and boy disappeared off the face of the earth tonight that humanity could go on with the state of technology just like it is today but if every woman and girl disappeared, human beings would be extinct in less than 2 generations.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Speechless. IMHO he should be in jail.



NJG said:


> Robert Doggart, 63, was recorded on a wiretapped phone talking about his plan to travel along with members of a private militia to an area near Hancock, New York, known as Islamberg, to burn down a mosque, school and cafeteria, while gunning down anyone from the community who tried to stop them.
> 
> This guy ran for US congress last year. Imagine if he had won.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

My feeling too. Voter turnout is the answer. And the GOP will fight it ferociously.



NJG said:


> My biggest fear is republicans gaining complete control. They think people riot now, but it would be nothing compared to what would happen then. We must get people out to vote in 2016.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm with you Sisters.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> Mine to, Norma. This old lady will be out in the streets rioting with everyone else if the Repugs get control. Too many people are already hurting badly and there is only so much people can take before we have a revolution. Maybe the secret guillotines will come in handy.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You wouldn't be YOU, that's for sure. Optimism through and through.



Cheeky Blighter said:


> I don't know where I would be without optimism and a sense of humor.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Horsefeathers. We couldn't be D&P if we tried and we never will.



BrattyPatty said:


> Well, I don't either. It's stomach turning to think that we could be members of D&P..........


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Want to piss them off and make it so they can't answer you back? Ask them if they realize that if every man and boy disappeared off the face of the earth tonight that humanity could go on with the state of technology just like it is today but if every woman and girl disappeared, human beings would be extinct in less than 2 generations.


But if every woman and girl disappeared from the face of the earth tonight then surely then human beings would be extinct when the males who are left alive die? Humans would be extinct with this generation. There would be no one with a womb left alive so no one to carry and give birth to the second generation. I know that there are frozen sperm and frozen eggs that have been put aside by males and females for various reasons but I do not think they have the technology to create an artificial womb to carry the next generation, so no next generation. I do not think they have any frozen embryos in storage.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> But if every woman and girl disappeared from the face of the earth tonight then surely then human beings would be extinct when the males who are left alive die? Humans would be extinct with this generation. There would be no one with a womb left alive so no one to carry and give birth to the second generation. I know that there are frozen sperm and frozen eggs that have been put aside by males and females for various reasons but I do not think they have the technology to create an artificial womb to carry the next generation, so no next generation. I do not think they have any frozen embryos in storage.


I was considering the 2 generations as the teenagers and then very young...babies. The adult males would probably try to develop an artificial womb but I don't think they could manage all the variables needed for a viable fetus. They'd probably also try implanting embryos in great apes (and yes, frozen embryos do exist) but even if those took, again, I think the differences in biology...such as the length of gestation...would also flop.

Then there's always the problem of it being men doing it. Knowing how most men feel, they'd probably try to select for male embryos.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> I don't know where I would be without optimism and a sense of humor.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think we have to face the fact that humans destroying life as we know it is a real possibility. Forget I said that. It's too creepy.



EveMCooke said:


> But if every woman and girl disappeared from the face of the earth tonight then surely then human beings would be extinct when the males who are left alive die? Humans would be extinct with this generation. There would be no one with a womb left alive so no one to carry and give birth to the second generation. I know that there are frozen sperm and frozen eggs that have been put aside by males and females for various reasons but I do not think they have the technology to create an artificial womb to carry the next generation, so no next generation. I do not think they have any frozen embryos in storage.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

damemary said:


> I think we have to face the fact that humans destroying life as we know it is a real possibility. Forget I said that. It's too creepy.


damemary
it will happen but we will have gone to another World by then.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Doesn't common sense tell you that they have offended voters they need to win? Is anyone enthusiastic about GOP except OWM and the women they control?


But experience tells us that somehow that gives them enough votes to win congressional seats and state offices. There must be a huge number of OWM and their controlled women.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> For now. Unfortunately, he's never going to get better. The MS is only going to get worse until it kills him. He has secondary progressive which means that there will be very few, if any, remissions from now on.


I am sad for you for this situation. We have two friends with MS who have been diagnosed for many years, including my closest childhood friend who is now 80 and still feisty. But we also know two others who were lovely young women who each had a fast progressing form of the ailment. Just hope the remissions hold and medical researchers make some progress. Best wishes for as good an outcome as possible.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> I know, I always think OMG, how stupid can they get and then I hear another stupid remark. There is just no end to their stupidity.


What kind of stupid wives stay with men with this sort of attitude? What kind of daughters acknowledge having such misogynistic fathers? The women who support this sort of discrimination and sexism must be either brain washed or brainless.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, I don't either. It's stomach turning to think that we could be members of D&P..........


Darling lady, not in our worst nightmares! We are the ones who have to keep our brains in constant motion and do what we can to get out the vote and educate people. Many of us are frail physically or live in "enemy" territory, but even being supportive on this forum which is a limited audience is contributing to people's education, hopefully influencing others to do some deep thinking, helping make the world a safer place for those who need a helping hand.

We are the spiritual daughters of the likes of Alice Paul, Lucretia Mott, and others long gone who worked to make the world a safer place for women and those who had no public voice.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> Speechless. IMHO he should be in jail.


I agree with you. If Doggert is not making terroristic threats, we don't know the definition of such anarchy. And threatening the lives of people because of their ethnicity is a bias crime.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> But if every woman and girl disappeared from the face of the earth tonight then surely then human beings would be extinct when the males who are left alive die? Humans would be extinct with this generation. There would be no one with a womb left alive so no one to carry and give birth to the second generation. I know that there are frozen sperm and frozen eggs that have been put aside by males and females for various reasons but I do not think they have the technology to create an artificial womb to carry the next generation, so no next generation. I do not think they have any frozen embryos in storage.


It is not the Brave New World Huxley envisioned with baby factories.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> What kind of stupid wives stay with men with this sort of attitude? What kind of daughters acknowledge having such misogynistic fathers? The women who support this sort of discrimination and sexism must be either brain washed or brainless.


Women who have been raised to believe they have nothing to offer other than their housewife skills and their bodies. I guess they'd be the brainwashed one.

Interesting piece in today's NYTimes Sunday Review about the wealthy stay-at-home moms on the Upper East Side of Manhattan. I think it's too long to post, but here's a link: http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/17/opinion/sunday/poor-little-rich-women.html?ref=todayspaper&_r=0


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Darling lady, not in our worst nightmares! We are the ones who have to keep our brains in constant motion and do what we can to get out the vote and educate people. Many of us are frail physically or live in "enemy" territory, but even being supportive on this forum which is a limited audience is contributing to people's education, hopefully influencing others to do some deep thinking, helping make the world a safer place for those who need a helping hand.
> 
> We are the spiritual daughters of the likes of Alice Paul, Lucretia Mott, and others long gone who worked to make the world a safer place for women and those who had no public voice.


That's tellin' us! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> What kind of stupid wives stay with men with this sort of attitude? What kind of daughters acknowledge having such misogynistic fathers? The women who support this sort of discrimination and sexism must be either brain washed or brainless.


I think too many people vote one way because they have done it all their lives and that way they don't have to use their brain to think, just vote for the party. Some women are "raised" [by their husbands] to be obedient and do as they are told. It's those OWM and those men are repeating what their fathers did.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Women who have been raised to believe they have nothing to offer other than their housewife skills and their bodies. I guess they'd be the brainwashed one.
> 
> Interesting piece in today's NYTimes Sunday Review about the wealthy stay-at-home moms on the Upper East Side of Manhattan. I think it's too long to post, but here's a link: http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/17/opinion/sunday/poor-little-rich-women.html?ref=todayspaper&_r=0


That was an interesting article. It is nice to have financial security but that price is a bit too high for me.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> That was an interesting article. It is nice to have financial security but that price is a bit too high for me.


What gets me is that these are intelligent, educated women who choose to live that way, off the (admittedly very large) scraps their husbands throw them.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Women who have been raised to believe they have nothing to offer other than their housewife skills and their bodies. I guess they'd be the brainwashed one.
> 
> Interesting piece in today's NYTimes Sunday Review about the wealthy stay-at-home moms on the Upper East Side of Manhattan. I think it's too long to post, but here's a link: http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/17/opinion/sunday/poor-little-rich-women.html?ref=todayspaper&_r=0


Maybe I had a better lot in life than the women profiled. Had my career for which I was educated for almost 6 years, then was a stay at home mommy, traditional, for the next 14 years. By the time I was ready to go back to work, I was "overqualified" in my career track, too well educated and too many years of experience. I ended up in a different sort of job that paid less but was so much more fulfilling. I had more autonomy, traveled on business to some interesting places, and was able to be much more creative for the 25 years I worked until retirement. Never was in the upper financial echelons, but DH and I have a checking account we share and neither of us has to ask the other for money when we want to buy something personal. I think I lucked out. If the current trend to screw over the middle class continues we may be in trouble but we are old enough that we probably won't outlive our funds.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> What gets me is that these are intelligent, educated women who choose to live that way, off the (admittedly very large) scraps their husbands throw them.


In that situation I would be very careful to squirrel away as much of my "bonus" as possible in anticipation of being dumped for a younger trophy wife. I would also be sure that my charity work was with organizations that would employ me should I ask.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> What gets me is that these are intelligent, educated women who choose to live that way, off the (admittedly very large) scraps their husbands throw them.


It is shocking and sad. Makes me wonder what they feel is their purpose in life. What happens when the kids grow up and move away? Where is their value then and what will make them happy or isn't happiness part of the deal they made?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Horsefeathers. We couldn't be D&P if we tried and we never will.


not a chance! I can't imagine it.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Everyday we are blessed with comments from another stupid republican. Here is your daily dose of stupidity.

http://viralwomen.com/post/another_gop_lawmaker_says_rpe_can_be_beautiful_when_it_produces_a_child


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> In that situation I would be very careful to squirrel away as much of my "bonus" as possible in anticipation of being dumped for a younger trophy wife. I would also be sure that my charity work was with organizations that would employ me should I ask.


You're not caught up in the race to outspend your friends. Much smarter, especially the planning for the younger wife.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> It is shocking and sad. Makes me wonder what they feel is their purpose in life. What happens when the kids grow up and move away? Where is their value then and what will make them happy or isn't happiness part of the deal they made?


I have no idea what has motivated them. I'm sure they believe they're happy now.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Everyday we are blessed with comments from another stupid republican. Here is your daily dose of stupidity.
> 
> http://viralwomen.com/post/another_gop_lawmaker_says_rpe_can_be_beautiful_when_it_produces_a_child


Nauseating. People who say such things should be raped just so they know how beautiful it is.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> In that situation I would be very careful to squirrel away as much of my "bonus" as possible in anticipation of being dumped for a younger trophy wife. I would also be sure that my charity work was with organizations that would employ me should I ask.


But I think these women have a different mentality than you do. I bet they need to spend that money to have the latest new dress or whatever they need to keep up their image. I am sure they believe they are the perfect wife with the perfect kids and husband and they are doing a wonderful job at keeping up with the Jones's.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You're not caught up in the race to outspend your friends. Much smarter, especially the planning for the younger wife.


I live in an interesting area with interesting friends. We vie to see who can get the best value, shop at yard sales, rummages, and consignment shops, coupon, and use the library. We are sort of anti conspicuous consumers.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Nauseating. People who say such things should be raped just so they know how beautiful it is.


No, what they need to do is learn that they are the children of rape and see how beautiful they find that.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> No, what they need to do is learn that they are the children of rape and see how beautiful they find that.


That's too easy on them. They've managed to fool themselves about unpleasantness all their lives. They'd simply deny it and march off to the the Appalachian Trail.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> That's too easy on them. They've managed to fool themselves about unpleasantness all their lives. They'd simply deny it and march off to the the Appalachian Trail.


No, trust me, that's one unpleasantness that you don't get to fool yourself about.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I was sent some screenshots of family pages and I want to throw up. No pictures any more of Natalie, Vivian or TJ. Everything is Grace, Grace, Grace...almost like she's an only child.

Yes, I know she needs more than the other 3, but don't they at least need to be acknowledged? It sure doesn't bode well for them in later life. As I was afraid of, they are probably going to hear "no, you can't do that because Grace can't go with you", "no, we need you to stay home and take care of Grace", etc, etc. I see a lot of resentment coming.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> I was sent some screenshots of family pages and I want to throw up. No pictures any more of Natalie, Vivian or TJ. Everything is Grace, Grace, Grace...almost like she's an only child.
> 
> Yes, I know she needs more than the other 3, but don't they at least need to be acknowledged? It sure doesn't bode well for them in later life. As I was afraid of, they are probably going to hear "no, you can't do that because Grace can't go with you", "no, we need you to stay home and take care of Grace", etc, etc. I see a lot of resentment coming.


Wow. I agree. When there is a new person in the family, the older children are still just as wonderful and deserving of acknowledgement as the new one, and when there is a child with special needs that does not mean that the one with special needs should be treated as if the other ones do not exist.I know it is difficult, but it is important.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> I was sent some screenshots of family pages and I want to throw up. No pictures any more of Natalie, Vivian or TJ. Everything is Grace, Grace, Grace...almost like she's an only child.
> 
> Yes, I know she needs more than the other 3, but don't they at least need to be acknowledged? It sure doesn't bode well for them in later life. As I was afraid of, they are probably going to hear "no, you can't do that because Grace can't go with you", "no, we need you to stay home and take care of Grace", etc, etc. I see a lot of resentment coming.


I understand your concern. It is extremely hard on the other siblings when there is a disabled child in the family. A lot of people do not understand this stress. It is also hard for the father of the child as the mother has to devote so much of her time to the disabled child the father often feels neglected. I saw this at school when one child in the family was severely handicapped due to polio. So much so that the other children ceased contact with both the mother and the disabled girl as soon as they were able to move out of the family home when they finished school. The girl was in a wheel chair and her sister and brother had to tend to her every need at school, including taking her to the toilet. The result was that they pushed the wheel chair into a corner and left her there whenever they could. They wanted to be carefree children and join the other children in games but unfortunately they could not be carefree as they had the responsibility of the disabled girl. The father turned to drink and then disappeared to lead his own life, adding to the family's stress. The girl in the wheel chair became very mean, nasty and bossy, telling tales to her mother and the nuns. Other children also avoided her.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Camacho said:


> Wow. I agree. When there is a new person in the family, the older children are still just as wonderful and deserving of acknowledgement as the new one, and when there is a child with special needs that does not mean that the one with special needs should be treated as if the other ones do not exist.I know it is difficult, but it is important.


My daughters best friend through school had a special needs brother. Both parents were in education which may have helped them with the decisions they made. All the kids were treated equally and when the other two went to college, after high school, he went too, only he went to a group home. He will never live on his own, but that transition was made years ago and won't have to be done at the time his Mother passes. His Dad passed away recently. He comes home for visits like the other kids and has a job like they do. I just think they did a remarkable job and did what was best for him.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I understand your concern. It is extremely hard on the other siblings when there is a disabled child in the family. A lot of people do not understand this stress. It is also hard for the father of the child as the mother has to devote so much of her time to the disabled child the father often feels neglected. I saw this at school when one child in the family was severely handicapped due to polio. So much so that the other children ceased contact with both the mother and the disabled girl as soon as they were able to move out of the family home when they finished school. The girl was in a wheel chair and her sister and brother had to tend to her every need at school, including taking her to the toilet. The result was that they pushed the wheel chair into a corner and left her there whenever they could. They wanted to be carefree children and join the other children in games but unfortunately they could not be carefree as they had the responsibility of the disabled girl. The father turned to drink and then disappeared to lead his own life, adding to the family's stress. The girl in the wheel chair became very mean, nasty and bossy, telling tales to her mother and the nuns. Other children also avoided her.


Grace is never going to be able to go to school. The skin problems alone would prohibit that. They're in the process of installing a whole house humidifier, without which, Grace will lose most of her skin. Her body temperature does not regulate on its own and no school is going to keep the close observation needed on that.

I imagine school will be the only place the other kids get seen by anybody else. And it's going to be some time before that can happen.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Grace is never going to be able to go to school. The skin problems alone would prohibit that. They're in the process of installing a whole house humidifier, without which, Grace will lose most of her skin. Her body temperature does not regulate on its own and no school is going to keep the close observation needed on that.
> 
> I imagine school will be the only place the other kids get seen by anybody else. And it's going to be some time before that can happen.


My question is will the family be able to take care of her at home. The other children will get colds etc and how will Grace handle that kind of thing.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> My question is will the family be able to take care of her at home. The other children will get colds etc and how will Grace handle that kind of thing.


They've been warned that Grace will always be susceptible to meningitis and encephalitis. A cold could kill her. I don't know if they'll even try to handle it or if they'll just continue to live in la la land and believe that they'll wake up one day and she'll be just like the others.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> What gets me is that these are intelligent, educated women who choose to live that way, off the (admittedly very large) scraps their husbands throw them.


I'm not an anthropologists boot lace, but I'm thinking that for most people, the option of not having to work is very attractive. I think most people like to run to the rhythm of their own drum. Then there's the "jonses" effect where humans like to keep up with their peers in all manner of ways so that becomes a 'job' to them although they would never consider that. It's an interesting subject.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I was sent some screenshots of family pages and I want to throw up. No pictures any more of Natalie, Vivian or TJ. Everything is Grace, Grace, Grace...almost like she's an only child.
> 
> Yes, I know she needs more than the other 3, but don't they at least need to be acknowledged? It sure doesn't bode well for them in later life. As I was afraid of, they are probably going to hear "no, you can't do that because Grace can't go with you", "no, we need you to stay home and take care of Grace", etc, etc. I see a lot of resentment coming.


Not smart parenting. I have seen families with special needs children where, when the other children grow up, they move far, far away and never come back.

Quite probably, Natalie and Vivian will bond with each other, but poor TJ will be out in the cold even more since he was used to being the center of attention for his first couple of years. This is so sad and short sighted.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Not smart parenting. I have seen families with special needs children where, when the other children grow up, they move far, far away and never come back.
> 
> Quite probably, Natalie and Vivian will bond with each other, but poor TJ will be out in the cold even more since he was used to being the center of attention for his first couple of years. This is so sad and short sighted.


Actually, TJ didn't get a full year on his own. The excitement over the triplets started when he was 8 months old and they were born shortly after his first birthday.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I'm not an anthropologists boot lace, but I'm thinking that for most people, the option of not having to work is very attractive. I think most people like to run to the rhythm of their own drum. Then there's the "jonses" effect where humans like to keep up with their peers in all manner of ways so that becomes a 'job' to them although they would never consider that. It's an interesting subject.


We all need the sense of accomplishment that comes with work, provided it doesn't involve handling something disgusting (I'm thinking of stuffing fish into cans) and the pay is decent. In fact, even if you're handling slime, if the pay is good (and for such a job, there should be combat pay) you can get some satisfaction from it. But these days the pay is no good, you're told to do things nobody should be expected to do, and when you're ready to stop working there's nothing to retire on.

But for those women, who've been educated and who have plenty of contacts that would help them get a job, I don't know where real satisfaction comes from. As far as I could determine from the article (which I read at breakneck speed), it doesn't even come from sex.

Oh, never mind. I'm sure they're delighted with their lives.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

A friend just emailed me this link: http://en.what-character-are-you.com/d/en/2059/index/12503.html?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=desktop&utm_campaign=trafficcheck It's one of those name quizzes (like What is your porn name?).

Here's my result.

Your Scottish name is
Iona!
Iona is a girl's name of Greek origin. It also refers to an Island in the Hebrides where Saint Columba built a monastery of the Celtic Church during the 16th century. The name fits you because *you are pure, pious and kind-hearted.*

And a child of the devil!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> A friend just emailed me this link: http://en.what-character-are-you.com/d/en/2059/index/12503.html?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=desktop&utm_campaign=trafficcheck It's one of those name quizzes (like What is your porn name?).
> 
> Here's my result.
> 
> ...


Malcolm for me?????? MQM????????????


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> Malcolm for me?????? MQM????????????


Yes. But are you pure, pious, and whatever the third thing was?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Yes. But are you pure, pious, and whatever the third thing was?


No I was kingly and a few other K adjectives. I guess you become a Malcolm if you like Royal Stewart, and if you drank whiskey you would have it on the rocks.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> No I was kingly and a few other K adjectives. I guess you become a Malcolm if you like Royal Stewart, and if you drank whiskey you would have it on the rocks.


Kingly and kute. I think you got the formula. Malcolm was the son of the king in Macbeth, or one of the sons - hence, kingly.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Kingly and kute. I think you got the formula. Malcolm was the son of the king in Macbeth, or one of the sons - hence, kingly.


I assume Malcolm died and his last words were " I am dead."

On another topic, I am stupidly using homespun and have to tink a row which seems nearly impossible. I need some suggestions. Thanks Political Knitters.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> I assume Malcolm died and his last words were " I am dead."
> 
> On another topic, I am stupidly using homespun and have to tink a row which seems nearly impossible. I need some suggestions. Thanks Political Knitters.


Give it a decent burial and use something workable.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Give it a decent burial and use something workable.


I can't give up yet. I bought 6 huge skeins of it and the color is perfect for my living room. Help!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> A friend just emailed me this link: http://en.what-character-are-you.com/d/en/2059/index/12503.html?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=desktop&utm_campaign=trafficcheck It's one of those name quizzes (like What is your porn name?).
> 
> Here's my result.
> 
> ...


Mine came back as: 
Your Scottish name is
Donal!
Donal is a boy's name of Scottish and Irish origin and means "world mighty, brown-haired fighter." In other words: world domination is certainly yours!

But I am sure not a boy. Although I used to be a brown haired fighter before the gray set in, and I was, to some degree, "world mighty" in the line of work I did.

Yes, I climbed trees and played stick ball when I was a child. Yes, I work on cars, not independently, but with my DH and get plenty of grease under my fingernails. Which are subsequently nicely manicured.

But I am a retired femme fatale who knits, bakes, and loves loves loves shoes.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I can't give up yet. I bought 6 huge skeins of it and the color is perfect for my living room. Help!


Drape it over your furniture and leave it alone for a while. You'll soon realize that mistakes don't show and you don't have to tink, or you'll change the pattern you were using so you won't have to tink. Don't throw it away; just let it sit around until it mellows.

Wait, by homespun do you mean something spun by an individual, or Lion Brand Homespun? If the latter, snip it and start over.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

NJG said:


> Everyday we are blessed with comments from another stupid republican. Here is your daily dose of stupidity.
> 
> http://viralwomen.com/post/another_gop_lawmaker_says_rpe_can_be_beautiful_when_it_produces_a_child


Are you suggesting that a child conceived of rape, is NOT beautiful? Are you suggesting that we should not SAY that they are? Which of his words do you object to?


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Nauseating. People who say such things should be raped just so they know how beautiful it is.


He never said that rape was beautiful. He said, "What's beautiful is the child that could come from this.". The comment was also made in reference to abortion.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Drape it over your furniture and leave it alone for a while. You'll soon realize that mistakes don't show and you don't have to tink, or you'll change the pattern you were using so you won't have to tink. Don't throw it away; just let it sit around until it mellows.
> 
> Wait, by homespun do you mean something spun by an individual, or Lion Brand Homespun? If the latter, snip it and start over.


Yeah lionbrand. My problem is that I went in the wrong direction on circulars 'cause I was talking to a friend. So it is now connected. How do I unconnect?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Are you suggesting that a child conceived of rape, is NOT beautiful? Are you suggesting that we should not SAY that they are? Which of his words do you object to?


All of it. I'm a child of rape. Both our lives would have been better if my mother had been able to obtain an abortion. I would never have known and maybe she wouldn't have let herself die at the age of forty. So don't even try justifying that load of horseshit to me.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> All of it. I'm a child of rape. Both our lives would have been better if my mother had been able to obtain an abortion. I would never have known and maybe she wouldn't have let herself die at the age of forty. So don't even try justifying that load of horseshit to me.


Go Go Judy. Sorry it had to be you, but I am glad you can speak back to the dodos who even utter that crap publically.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Go Go Judy. Sorry it had to be you, but I am glad you can speak back to the dodos who even utter that crap publically.


You want to know what it's like to be a child of rape? Even if you were put up for adoption, your adoptive parents will always be looking to see if that violence was inherited. My mother kept me. My first stepfather tried to kill me twice because of my conception.

Other kids weren't allowed to play with me because "you just don't know what she'll do". No sleep overs, no invites to birthday parties, nobody shows up when you actually get a birthday party. A new teacher in school invited the whole class, including me, to her daughter's birthday party. She was let know that this wasn't a very good thing to do and if she did it again she could look for a new job.

Second stepfather got blackmailed into adopting me...give me a legal name and my mother would dump me with my grandparents. Oh yeah, children of rape might be beautiful but we sure don't have beautiful lives. And it makes me so angry to hear that bullshit coming from people who want a woman to have to carry that horror for nine months (my mother was beaten half to death) and, in 31 states, then have to face the possibility of the rapist suing for visitation or custody.

But then to hear anyone, especially another woman, defend that attitude...yeah, if the other half of my DNA was a violent asshole, maybe I did inherit some rage from him.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> You want to know what it's like to be a child of rape? Even if you were put up for adoption, your adoptive parents will always be looking to see if that violence was inherited. My mother kept me. My first stepfather tried to kill me twice because of my conception.
> 
> Other kids weren't allowed to play with me because "you just don't know what she'll do". No sleep overs, no invites to birthday parties, nobody shows up when you actually get a birthday party. A new teacher in school invited the whole class, including me, to her daughter's birthday party. She was let know that this wasn't a very good thing to do and if she did it again she could look for a new job.
> 
> ...


Well deserved rage. We love you here which is probably a small consolation. I hope you have had some degree of happiness later in life.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Are you suggesting that a child conceived of rape, is NOT beautiful? Are you suggesting that we should not SAY that they are? Which of his words do you object to?


To the woman who was raped, that child may not be so beautiful. Instead it would be a reminder of the trauma she went through while being raped and a reminder of the pig who raped her.
I also object to the comment he made that "Rape is a way of God putting one into you." No God that I worship would ever approve of that.
And BTW why are all of these southern republicans so obsessed with rape?

http://www.snopes.com/politics/quotes/rapequotes.asp


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Well deserved rage. We love you here which is probably a small consolation. I hope you have had some degree of happiness later in life.


Yeah, I have. It took me a long time to understand just what was what when it came to my life up until the day my mother died. And when it did hit me, I wanted to kill several someones. When you're a kid you always think it's your fault...and yes, a lot of my family still blames ME for having been born. Then the day comes when you really understand that "I didn't have anything to do with being conceived. I didn't have any choice in being dumped with my grandparents at age 4. HOW DARED THEY make me feel like it was?"

That day came for me when I was about 35, had been married to this husband (none of the others took and now all my ex's are dead) for several years and building a life together. Then there were a few years of rage that came close to ending that but I got over it. Now I only get seriously upset at these men who want to make decisions for women like my mother that will impact the rest of their lives. And I fire off letters much like these posts to every one of them. (So far, no answers) And the people who defend them. Which to me is actually worse than the originators.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> He never said that rape was beautiful. He said, "What's beautiful is the child that could come from this.". The comment was also made in reference to abortion.


So have you ever been raped and then been forced to carry the child to term? He certainly had not had the experience and is not qualified to tell a woman how she should feel. It is always men trying to make the rules for women.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Are you suggesting that a child conceived of rape, is NOT beautiful? Are you suggesting that we should not SAY that they are? Which of his words do you object to?


I object to "him" thinking he is capable of making the decision for a woman that has been raped. I think you know that.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess I'm a male child of the devil.

Your Scottish name is
Donal!
Donal is a boy's name of Scottish and Irish origin and means "world mighty, brown-haired fighter." In other words: world domination is certainly yours!



Poor Purl said:


> A friend just emailed me this link: http://en.what-character-are-you.com/d/en/2059/index/12503.html?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=desktop&utm_campaign=trafficcheck It's one of those name quizzes (like What is your porn name?).
> 
> Here's my result.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I like Scotch on the Rocks & my name is Donal. ?????



SQM said:


> No I was kingly and a few other K adjectives. I guess you become a Malcolm if you like Royal Stewart, and if you drank whiskey you would have it on the rocks.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Cut it and ask Dove to fix it.



SQM said:


> I assume Malcolm died and his last words were " I am dead."
> 
> On another topic, I am stupidly using homespun and have to tink a row which seems nearly impossible. I need some suggestions. Thanks Political Knitters.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You have extra. Toss the mistake and be super careful from now on. Send a picture. The colors and textures is gorgeous.



SQM said:


> I can't give up yet. I bought 6 huge skeins of it and the color is perfect for my living room. Help!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I WAS a 'little lady.' Light brown hair. Pushy and joyful. Also came back Donal.



MarilynKnits said:


> Mine came back as:
> Your Scottish name is
> Donal!
> Donal is a boy's name of Scottish and Irish origin and means "world mighty, brown-haired fighter." In other words: world domination is certainly yours!
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The child is beautiful. The act of rape sure isn't.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> Are you suggesting that a child conceived of rape, is NOT beautiful? Are you suggesting that we should not SAY that they are? Which of his words do you object to?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I still have a big problem with someone telling someone else that they know best about medical procedures. It's judgmental and it's arrogant.



Knitter from Nebraska said:


> He never said that rape was beautiful. He said, "What's beautiful is the child that could come from this.". The comment was also made in reference to abortion.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for feeling safe enough with us to share your hurtful experience. We're here for you.



jbandsma said:


> You want to know what it's like to be a child of rape? Even if you were put up for adoption, your adoptive parents will always be looking to see if that violence was inherited. My mother kept me. My first stepfather tried to kill me twice because of my conception.
> 
> Other kids weren't allowed to play with me because "you just don't know what she'll do". No sleep overs, no invites to birthday parties, nobody shows up when you actually get a birthday party. A new teacher in school invited the whole class, including me, to her daughter's birthday party. She was let know that this wasn't a very good thing to do and if she did it again she could look for a new job.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> To the woman who was raped, that child may not be so beautiful. Instead it would be a reminder of the trauma she went through while being raped and a reminder of the pig who raped her.
> I also object to the comment he made that "Rape is a way of God putting one into you." No God that I worship would ever approve of that.
> And BTW why are all of these southern republicans so obsessed with rape?
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/politics/quotes/rapequotes.asp


They're obsessed with rape because at heart they are cruel sadists?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> They're obsessed with rape because at heart they are cruel sadists?


No. Because they believe men are entitled to sex no matter what the woman...or girl...wants.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Where's Lorena Bobbit when you need her?



jbandsma said:


> No. Because they believe men are entitled to sex no matter what the woman...or girl...wants.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> Where's Lorena Bobbit when you need her?


I think she's in jail in Los Angeles for cutting some guy off in traffic.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> I think she's in jail in Los Angeles for cutting some guy off in traffic.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :twisted:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> You want to know what it's like to be a child of rape? Even if you were put up for adoption, your adoptive parents will always be looking to see if that violence was inherited. My mother kept me. My first stepfather tried to kill me twice because of my conception.
> 
> Other kids weren't allowed to play with me because "you just don't know what she'll do". No sleep overs, no invites to birthday parties, nobody shows up when you actually get a birthday party. A new teacher in school invited the whole class, including me, to her daughter's birthday party. She was let know that this wasn't a very good thing to do and if she did it again she could look for a new job.
> 
> ...


Thankfully such attitudes are no longer widely held. We need to remember that one person's judgment of another can be incredibly hurtful and harmful. Your rage is certainly justified.

In time, the belief that homosexuality is a lifestyle choice may also be gone, as well.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thanks for feeling safe enough with us to share your hurtful experience. We're here for you.


My heart aches for that little girl. That is so hard to understand. How can children blame a child for something that has nothing to do with her. You were not responsible for the rape - You would think people would know that.

You are with friends here.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> Thanks for feeling safe enough with us to share your hurtful experience. We're here for you.


My heart aches for that little girl. That is so hard to understand. How can children blame a child for something that has nothing to do with her. You were not responsible for the rape - You would think people would know that.

You are with friends here.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My heart aches for that little girl. That is so hard to understand. How can children blame a child for something that has nothing to do with her. You were not responsible for the rape - You would think people would know that.
> 
> You are with friends here.


How can children blame another child? They didn't. Their parents did. You don't want to play with her, she's not nice. No, I don't think she'd even want to come to your party. Oh, too bad you can't go to her party but we're going to xxxx.

Wasn't the kids. And no I was not responsible for my conception. But, like I said, I have family members who still blame me for being born. If I'd somehow been 'decent' I'd have either miscarried myself or committed suicide before I was born.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> My heart aches for that little girl. That is so hard to understand. How can children blame a child for something that has nothing to do with her. You were not responsible for the rape - You would think people would know that.


The bible says the sins of the father are to be visited upon the children. Makes sense to some.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> The bible says the sins of the father are to be visited upon the children. Makes sense to some.


Yeah, but it says father, not sperm contributor.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Yeah, but it says father, not sperm contributor.


We know that, but remember how literal the fundamentalists/religious can be.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> No. Because they believe men are entitled to sex no matter what the woman...or girl...wants.


I think you hit the nail on the head. :thumbup:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> My heart aches for that little girl. That is so hard to understand. How can children blame a child for something that has nothing to do with her. You were not responsible for the rape - You would think people would know that.
> 
> You are with friends here.


Children blame the child because their parents do. People do know who was responsible, but too many people take great pleasure in putting other people down in order to make themselves feel superior.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head. :thumbup:


I live in the south. Lots more than nails I'd like to hit on the head.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> I live in the south. Lots more than nails I'd like to hit on the head.


I wish it was possible for you to get away from that cesspool, Judy. I would go mad if I had to live in the south. Arizona is bad enough - and there are lots of positives to balance the political nut jobs.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I wish it was possible for you to get away from that cesspool, Judy. I would go mad if I had to live in the south. Arizona is bad enough - and there are lots of positives to balance the political nut jobs.


Latest from our political leaders here. They have an abortion bill on the table that would deny all abortions after -19- weeks (going one better than the 20 week ban elsewhere). However, the republicans are filibustering their own bill's passage because exemptions were written into it for rape, incest and the life/health of the mother. They want the ban, no matter what.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Latest from our political leaders here. They have an abortion bill on the table that would deny all abortions after -19- weeks (going one better than the 20 week ban elsewhere). However, the republicans are filibustering their own bill's passage because exemptions were written into it for rape, incest and the life/health of the mother. They want the ban, no matter what.


Thank you for today's dose of motivation to work to defeat the republicans in 2016.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Thank you for today's dose of motivation to work to defeat the republicans in 2016.


I'll go you one better in case you haven't heard.

Lindsey Graham has declared he's running for president.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> I'll go you one better in case you haven't heard.
> 
> Lindsey Graham has declared he's running for president.


The clown car is full to overflowing.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> The clown car is full to overflowing.


Well, actually what he said was 'On June 1st I will announce my candidacy for the office of president'. Then went on to say he wasn't decided whether he'd run or not.

He's running.

Maybe we ought to call the slate of republican candidates the Duggar slate.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Well, actually what he said was 'On June 1st I will announce my candidacy for the office of president'. Then went on to say he wasn't decided whether he'd run or not.
> 
> He's running.
> 
> Maybe we ought to call the slate of republican candidates the Duggar slate.


At least he's letting us know up front that he likes to talk out of both sides of his mouth.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitter from Nebraska said:


> He never said that rape was beautiful. He said, "What's beautiful is the child that could come from this.". The comment was also made in reference to abortion.


I've seen how some women who have been raped regard the beautiful (and what if a child isn't beautiful?) children who resulted: sometimes with disgust, sometimes hatred, usually as a source of depression. I guess this blessing is a mixed one.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> You want to know what it's like to be a child of rape? Even if you were put up for adoption, your adoptive parents will always be looking to see if that violence was inherited. My mother kept me. My first stepfather tried to kill me twice because of my conception.
> 
> Other kids weren't allowed to play with me because "you just don't know what she'll do". No sleep overs, no invites to birthday parties, nobody shows up when you actually get a birthday party. A new teacher in school invited the whole class, including me, to her daughter's birthday party. She was let know that this wasn't a very good thing to do and if she did it again she could look for a new job.
> 
> ...


What misery you went through because of that. You've said what needs to be said to people who think the only person involved in an abortion is the unborn.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> They're obsessed with rape because at heart they are cruel sadists?


who fantasize about it constantly.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I've seen how some women who have been raped regard the beautiful (and what if a child isn't beautiful?) children who resulted: sometimes with disgust, sometimes hatred, usually as a source of depression. I guess this blessing is a mixed one.


Yes, and what if the rape happens to a 12 or 13-year-old? Or if it's incest? It's hardly a beautiful thing to force a child to endure pregnancy, delivery and motherhood on top of being violated. People like that ignorant politician rarely consider the spectrum of possibilities and realities when they spew such crap. Included in that statement are people who are anti-abortion zealots.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Yes, and what if the rape happens to a 12 or 13-year-old? Or if it's incest? It's hardly a beautiful thing to force a child to endure pregnancy, delivery and motherhood on top of being violated. People like that ignorant politician rarely consider the spectrum of possibilities and realities when they spew such crap. Included in that statement are people who are anti-abortion zealots.


Worst I've heard lately...and I was surprised that it wasn't here in the US. In Paraguay a 10 year old is pregnant from rape and the government there has said that since *pregnancy is not a life threatening condition* she absolutely cannot have an abortion and she cannot leave the country to get one elsewhere.

Pregnancy not life threatening to a 10 year old? Where do politicians get their medical degrees?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Yes, and what if the rape happens to a 12 or 13-year-old? Or if it's incest? It's hardly a beautiful thing to force a child to endure pregnancy, delivery and motherhood on top of being violated. People like that ignorant politician rarely consider the spectrum of possibilities and realities when they spew such crap. Included in that statement are people who are anti-abortion zealots.


I nursed a 14 year old girl who was raped by her brother. She presented to outpatients with her mother when it was found she was 16 weeks pregnant. She was admitted and the poor thing had to endure labor because she was beyond the gestation for an abortion under full anaesthetic. The labor was induced by prostaglandin inserted into her uterus via a urinary catheter.

She labored overnight. I was working night duty. She was in a six bed bay. It was the most traumatic experience. That poor little thing. I held her in my arms on and off during the night. Her mother was not present. That dear child was shipped off to a 'convalescence home' after recovery. So we were told.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I nursed a 14 year old girl who was raped by her brother. She presented to outpatients with her mother when it was found she was 16 weeks pregnant. She was admitted and the poor thing had to endure labor because she was beyond the gestation for an abortion under full anaesthetic. The labor was induced by prostaglandin inserted into her uterus via a urinary catheter.
> 
> She labored overnight. I was working night duty. She was in a six bed bay. It was the most traumatic experience. That poor little thing. I held her in my arms on and off during the night. Her mother was not present. That dear child was shipped off to a 'convalescence home' after recovery. So we were told.


I have to salute you and all nurses who are true heros.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> I nursed a 14 year old girl who was raped by her brother. She presented to outpatients with her mother when it was found she was 16 weeks pregnant. She was admitted and the poor thing had to endure labor because she was beyond the gestation for an abortion under full anaesthetic. The labor was induced by prostaglandin inserted into her uterus via a urinary catheter.
> 
> She labored overnight. I was working night duty. She was in a six bed bay. It was the most traumatic experience. That poor little thing. I held her in my arms on and off during the night. Her mother was not present. That dear child was shipped off to a 'convalescence home' after recovery. So we were told.


That story made me cry. No child should have to go through that.

Beautiful thing, indeed.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> The clown car is full to overflowing.


Won't he have to come out of the closet to get into the clown car?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Yes, and what if the rape happens to a 12 or 13-year-old? Or if it's incest? It's hardly a beautiful thing to force a child to endure pregnancy, delivery and motherhood on top of being violated. People like that ignorant politician rarely consider the spectrum of possibilities and realities when they spew such crap. Included in that statement are people who are anti-abortion zealots.


I don't think they "rarely consider the spectrum of possibilities and realities." I think they just don't care, because it's only women who are damaged. You can be sure that if it were that moron's daughter who was violated, she'd be able to abort in the 9th month.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I nursed a 14 year old girl who was raped by her brother. She presented to outpatients with her mother when it was found she was 16 weeks pregnant. She was admitted and the poor thing had to endure labor because she was beyond the gestation for an abortion under full anaesthetic. The labor was induced by prostaglandin inserted into her uterus via a urinary catheter.
> 
> She labored overnight. I was working night duty. She was in a six bed bay. It was the most traumatic experience. That poor little thing. I held her in my arms on and off during the night. Her mother was not present. That dear child was shipped off to a 'convalescence home' after recovery. So we were told.


That poor child. I don't understand why she couldn't be anesthetized, however far along she was. It's not as though the "baby" would be harmed by the anesthetic, since presumably there would be no baby.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't think they "rarely consider the spectrum of possibilities and realities." I think they just don't care, because it's only women who are damaged. You can be sure that if it were that moron's daughter who was violated, she'd be able to abort in the 9th month.


I wish I had kept the link to an article I read recently. It was written by an abortion doctor detailing the remarkable frequency with which he performed abortions on women who were vehemently anti-abortion - except for themselves. I believe he reported approximately 20% of abortions performed were on people who believed it was murder/sinful/immoral and should be illegal. Yes, some were also done on teenaged women whose mothers were forcing them to undergo the procedure against their own (the mother's) religious beliefs. I believe this is also known as expediency.

The capacity for hypocrisy on this issue is astonishing.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't think they "rarely consider the spectrum of possibilities and realities." I think they just don't care, because it's only women who are damaged. You can be sure that if it were that moron's daughter who was violated, she'd be able to abort in the 9th month.


You're right, of course. I'm also referring to those among us here who appear to believe abortions are only sought by women who don't want to bother with birth control or who are sexually promiscuous or "asked for" rape or otherwise fit their stereotype of people worthy of punishment.

Boggles the mind.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow. I cannot imagine how awful the childhood of someone wo was conceived through rape must be. I thought it was bad enough that I was the child of two people who were married to each other over seven years before I was born. I was a 
wanted" child. But they split and it was bitter, and Mother got to keep me all to herself, for better or for worse. Everyone always told me I had my daddy's grin, which was fine until I turned 14 and Mother told me that I had begun to do something when I smiled that my father did that she clearly did not like. Since she was telling me not to do something that was completely involuntary, I spent that year trying not to smile -- not around her, anyway. That was also when I suddenly stopped calling her Mommy and started calling her Mother. If this is what happens to a child who was wanted and was the "golden girl" of the family -- both the smartest and the prettiest, I hate to think what would happen to a child conceived in rape. My heart goes out to you, jbandsma. Big hugs all around.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I have to wonder how much worse it would have been if I would have turned out to be male instead of female.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That poor child. I don't understand why she couldn't be anesthetized, however far along she was. It's not as though the "baby" would be harmed by the anesthetic, since presumably there would be no baby.


It would be so less traumatic if they could anaesthetize them however at the time, 16 weeks was definitely pass the cut off gestation (12 weeks) for suction curettage. I nursed several women who endured this. As if supporting the poor things through labor weren't bad enough, the fetus had to be prepared for pathology and unfortunately for me, I had to do that a few times.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> I wish I had kept the link to an article I read recently. It was written by an abortion doctor detailing the remarkable frequency with which he performed abortions on women who were vehemently anti-abortion - except for themselves. I believe he reported approximately 20% of abortions performed were on people who believed it was murder/sinful/immoral and should be illegal. Yes, some were also done on teenaged women whose mothers were forcing them to undergo the procedure against their own (the mother's) religious beliefs. I believe this is also known as expediency.
> 
> The capacity for hypocrisy on this issue is astonishing.


And then you get the women who use abortion as contraception. That really riles me. It's very difficult nursing these people because just like any other patient, they deserve good care, understanding and respect. It got a bit much when, on admission, they'd greet you by name, give you a hug and seemed really happy to see you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> I'll go you one better in case you haven't heard.
> 
> Lindsey Graham has declared he's running for president.


Sarcasm alert. Oh goodie.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Well, actually what he said was 'On June 1st I will announce my candidacy for the office of president'. Then went on to say he wasn't decided whether he'd run or not.
> 
> He's running.
> 
> Maybe we ought to call the slate of republican candidates the Duggar slate.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Won't he have to come out of the closet to get into the clown car?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> It would be so less traumatic if they could anaesthetize them however at the time, 16 weeks was definitely pass the cut off gestation (12 weeks) for suction curettage. I nursed several women who endured this. As if supporting the poor things through labor weren't bad enough, the fetus had to be prepared for pathology and unfortunately for me, I had to do that a few times.


Satire alert. But pharmacist technicians don't have to fill prescriptions ordered by a physician because of their religious 'beliefs.'


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> What misery you went through because of that. You've said what needs to be said to people who think the only person involved in an abortion is the unborn.


Very well said. They think of the unborn, but to hell with the woman and the child after it is born.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Satire alert. But pharmacist technicians don't have to fill prescriptions ordered by a physician because of their religious 'beliefs.'


Bobby Jindal is going to issue executive orders to "protect" peoples rights so they don't have to bake a cake and "participate " in a gay wedding. Indiana had too much of an issue with their new law, so he will just use that dreadful executive order. Do you suppose anyone will call him unlawful? I'll bet he will get that question when he attends the clown debates.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I wish I had kept the link to an article I read recently. It was written by an abortion doctor detailing the remarkable frequency with which he performed abortions on women who were vehemently anti-abortion - except for themselves. I believe he reported approximately 20% of abortions performed were on people who believed it was murder/sinful/immoral and should be illegal. Yes, some were also done on teenaged women whose mothers were forcing them to undergo the procedure against their own (the mother's) religious beliefs. I believe this is also known as expediency.
> 
> The capacity for hypocrisy on this issue is astonishing.


This shows the difference between those with money and those without. If you have money you can buy what you want.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> This shows the difference between those with money and those without. If you have money you can buy what you want.


Including a clear conscience, apparently.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NJG said:


> Bobby Jindal is going to issue executive orders to "protect" peoples rights so they don't have to bake a cake and "participate " in a gay wedding. Indiana had too much of an issue with their new law, so he will just use that dreadful executive order. Do you suppose anyone will call him unlawful? I'll bet he will get that question when he attends the clown debates.


And one can only hope he will fall on his face or nether regions when he tries to recite a prepared answer.

:twisted:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Here is another D-Bag in South Carolina. You know you can't use rape or incest as an exception on an abortion ban, cause those women will just lie and say they were raped. Darn women, they just can't be trusted.

http://www.rawstory.com/2015/05/s-carolina-repub-drop-20-week-abortion-ban-because-women-will-fake-being-raped-to-get-one/?utm_source=nar.al&utm_medium=urlshortener&utm_campaign=FB


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Another hypocrite one is out of the closet. They are everywhere. Just face who you are and get over it.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/05/20/1386221/-Anti-gay-pastor-in-Michigan-resigns-after-well-you-can-probably-guess?detail=email


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

And another shocker. But it's ok - he's "turned back to god." Geez - the creep was molesting his sisters and his parents seem ok with giving him a good talking to. Problem solved. Because - god and forgiveness and all that.

http://www.rawstory.com/2015/05/police-report-reveals-josh-duggar-was-accused-of-molesting-young-girls-as-a-teen-including-his-sisters/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Goll darn it. I never thought of that.

Seriously, the hazards and risks involved with not having a full set of medical procedures available must be lost on women of child-bearing age today. They will get a chance to live with it if they don't get up and fight now.



NJG said:


> Here is another D-Bag in South Carolina. You know you can't use rape or incest as an exception on an abortion ban, cause those women will just lie and say they were raped. Darn women, they just can't be trusted.
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/2015/05/s-carolina-repub-drop-20-week-abortion-ban-because-women-will-fake-being-raped-to-get-one/?utm_source=nar.al&utm_medium=urlshortener&utm_campaign=FB


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Goll darn it. I never thought of that.
> 
> Seriously, the hazards and risks involved with not having a full set of medical procedures available must be lost on women of child-bearing age today. They will get a chance to live with it if they don't get up and fight now.


There are so many things that women need to fight for today, but I have a friend that never listens to the news, unless it is just the local news. I keep telling her what is going on, so she at least has some info, but how many don't get that? This country is very scary.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I find the people who don't listen to the news scary.



NJG said:


> There are so many things that women need to fight for today, but I have a friend that never listens to the news, unless it is just the local news. I keep telling her what is going on, so she at least has some info, but how many don't get that? This country is very scary.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> And another shocker. But it's ok - he's "turned back to god." Geez - the creep was molesting his sisters and his parents seem ok with giving him a good talking to. Problem solved. Because - god and forgiveness and all that.
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/2015/05/police-report-reveals-josh-duggar-was-accused-of-molesting-young-girls-as-a-teen-including-his-sisters/


That's because the girls were at fault for tempting him. I wonder what their punishment was.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> And another shocker. But it's ok - he's "turned back to god." Geez - the creep was molesting his sisters and his parents seem ok with giving him a good talking to. Problem solved. Because - god and forgiveness and all that.
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/2015/05/police-report-reveals-josh-duggar-was-accused-of-molesting-young-girls-as-a-teen-including-his-sisters/


Wonderful, have a state trooper give him a "stern talk" and now that state trooper is in prison on child porn charges. He was suppose to be in a training center, but no, not really, he was just working remodeling homes, so no treatment ever. Just wonderful.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> Here is another D-Bag in South Carolina. You know you can't use rape or incest as an exception on an abortion ban, cause those women will just lie and say they were raped. Darn women, they just can't be trusted.
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/2015/05/s-carolina-repub-drop-20-week-abortion-ban-because-women-will-fake-being-raped-to-get-one/?utm_source=nar.al&utm_medium=urlshortener&utm_campaign=FB


That wasn't reported correctly. It's actually a 19 week ban and the 'conservatives' are filibustering their own bill not only because of the exemptions for rape and incest but they don't want an exemption for the life/health of the woman, either. No exemption for ANYTHING.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> That's because the girls were at fault for tempting him. I wonder what their punishment was.


Maybe sleeping and not paying attention, or wearing just a thin nightgown. Shame on those girls for tempting the poor boy. You know he is male and can't control himself. Boys will be boys.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> That's because the girls were at fault for tempting him. I wonder what their punishment was.


Apparently he just fondled them manually so at least they couldn't get pregnant.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Apparently he just fondled them manually so at least they couldn't get pregnant.


Oh, I get it, he was just playing with them.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Apparently he just fondled them manually so at least they couldn't get pregnant.


Uh...if you had that going on in your family wouldn't you be tempted to minimize it however you could?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Uh...if you had that going on in your family wouldn't you be tempted to minimize it however you could?


Something certainly needed to be minimized.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> And another shocker. But it's ok - he's "turned back to god." Geez - the creep was molesting his sisters and his parents seem ok with giving him a good talking to. Problem solved. Because - god and forgiveness and all that.
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/2015/05/police-report-reveals-josh-duggar-was-accused-of-molesting-young-girls-as-a-teen-including-his-sisters/


The whole situation is a hoot. Jim Bob? The *Quiverfull* movement? The cop who gave him the talking to is serving a 56-year prison sentence for child pornography? In Touch Weekly is covering the story of a guy who touched girls?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> Satire alert. But pharmacist technicians don't have to fill prescriptions ordered by a physician because of their religious 'beliefs.'


It's such a ruinous mess. Why can't there be laws in this area which stand equal for all people no matter what their persuasions? I don't think that's unreasonable. Like traffic laws although some of the famous seem to get away with far too much in that regard.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Something certainly needed to be minimized.


You're a bad, bad girl.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

NJG said:


> This shows the difference between those with money and those without. If you have money you can buy what you want.


Makes me want to throw up literally. How did it come to this? I suppose I know the answer but there are far more of us non-filthy rich than there are filthy rich. It almost seems as though we've let it happen.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> Makes me want to throw up literally. How did it come to this? I suppose I know the answer but there are far more of us non-filthy rich than there are filthy rich. It almost seems as though we've let it happen.


Then there are those of us who are filthy poor.

Or would the opposite be squeaky-clean poor?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Makes me want to throw up literally. How did it come to this? I suppose I know the answer but there are far more of us non-filthy rich than there are filthy rich. It almost seems as though we've let it happen.


They can afford to buy the politicians who can make sure the rest of us know our places.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

NJG said:


> There are so many things that women need to fight for today, but I have a friend that never listens to the news, unless it is just the local news. I keep telling her what is going on, so she at least has some info, but how many don't get that? This country is very scary.


It's the same here. I know very few people who are informed about current events. It's got to the point where it's useless bringing up anything topical because no one knows anything about it and they often don't want to know.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Something certainly needed to be minimized.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> The whole situation is a hoot. Jim Bob? The *Quiverfull* movement? The cop who gave him the talking to is serving a 56-year prison sentence for child pornography? In Touch Weekly is covering the story of a guy who touched girls?


Reads like an article from The Onion, doesn't it? Seems appropriate, since the Duggars are weird caricatures of what most of us would consider normal.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> They can afford to buy the politicians who can make sure the rest of us know our places.


I am by no means an end days person but I have to say, it wouldn't surprise me in the least if the 4 horseman of the apocolypse fly in because of the greed of these people and something inside hopes they do. Sparing the rest of us of course.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> I am by no means an end days person but I have to say, it wouldn't surprise me in the least if the 4 horseman of the apocolypse fly in because of the greed of these people and something inside hopes they do. Sparing the rest of us of course.


The problem with the "end days" crap is that today there are a lot of people in positions to make it happen...including dominionist military officers with their fingers on the buttons.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I'll go you one better in case you haven't heard.
> 
> Lindsey Graham has declared he's running for president.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

:XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Doesn't he actually look more like the dormouse?


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Makes me want to throw up literally. How did it come to this? I suppose I know the answer but there are far more of us non-filthy rich than there are filthy rich. It almost seems as though we've let it happen.


I'm sure a lot of you will have seen this already, but it bears repeating.
[/url]http://www.livescience.com/18683-rich-people-lie-cheat-study.html[/url]
Yes, the link does what it says on the tin (a reference to an old British telly advert).

I don't know how the  thingies appeared, but the link does work.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Doesn't he actually look more like the dormouse?


Jeezus! Is the whole RWN party running? That clown car needs to be changed into a semi! It just keeps getting more bizarre!

Did anyone hear that the repugs are now blaming Obama for the war in Iraq because he voted against it?

Down the rabbit hole they go!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Jeezus! Is the whole RWN party running? That clown car needs to be changed into a semi! It just keeps getting more bizarre!
> 
> Did anyone hear that the repugs are now blaming Obama for the war in Iraq because he voted against it?
> 
> Down the rabbit hole they go!


Aren't they also blaming him for the Civil War, the Pellopnessian (sp?) War and the war of the roses?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

DGreen said:


> And another shocker. But it's ok - he's "turned back to god." Geez - the creep was molesting his sisters and his parents seem ok with giving him a good talking to. Problem solved. Because - god and forgiveness and all that.
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/2015/05/police-report-reveals-josh-duggar-was-accused-of-molesting-young-girls-as-a-teen-including-his-sisters/


Is it just me or does it seem that those "who protest too much" about the sins of others are very frequently the most guilty among us?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky, that Mad Hatter is marvelous.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Is it just me or does it seem that those "who protest too much" about the sins of others are very frequently the most guilty among us?


No, it is not just you, Cheeks. I see it everyday.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Is it just me or does it seem that those "who protest too much" about the sins of others are very frequently the most guilty among us?


Not you. Hypocrisy abounds.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I'm sure a lot of you will have seen this already, but it bears repeating.
> [/url]http://www.livescience.com/18683-rich-people-lie-cheat-study.html[/url]
> Yes, the link does what it says on the tin (a reference to an old British telly advert).
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Is it just me or does it seem that those "who protest too much" about the sins of others are very frequently the most guilty among us?


This is marvelous, too.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Cheeky, that Mad Hatter is marvelous.


Thanks, Purl :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

*


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> *


Excellent, Patty! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I love the look on his face!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I love the look on his face!


Too bad they don't go ahead and secede. I wonder how the police would have handled the biker shoot out in Waco if those guys were black instead of mostly known criminals and white?

http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/21/us/texas-biker-shooting/ -


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> *


Fabulous!


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Is it just me or does it seem that those "who protest too much" about the sins of others are very frequently the most guilty among us?


It's not just you, it's bloody well true.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

&


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

!
Why are these people in office? Why would any woman of any political party vote for them?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

_


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> &


Like your meme. Has anyone read Confederacy of Dunces? Great book and very unusual.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Like your meme. Has anyone read Confederacy of Dunces? Great book and very unusual.


It has piqued my curiosity. I think I'll look for it next time I go book shopping.
How is Chi town treating you so far?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> It has piqued my curiosity. I think I'll look for it next time I go book shopping.
> How is Chi town treating you so far?


Hi Bratala,

It took me close to 3 weeks to get my stuff from NYC and set up my apt. Being back after so many years is taking an adjustment. I miss NYC and the numbered streets. Here all the streets have names so I have to re-learn them all. It is great being back with grade school friends.

I think your sense of humor will be perfect for the book. It is a masterpiece - check it out on Amazon. The author died before it was published and his mom pushed it. It is quite memorable even tho I forgot what it is about. But the protagonist is a riot. Let me know if you get it.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> The problem with the "end days" crap is that today there are a lot of people in positions to make it happen...including dominionist military officers with their fingers on the buttons.


Scarily, I'm sure you're right. :|


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hi Bratala,
> 
> It took me close to 3 weeks to get my stuff from NYC and set up my apt. Being back after so many years is taking an adjustment. I miss NYC and the numbered streets. Here all the streets have names so I have to re-learn them all. It is great being back with grade school friends.
> 
> I think your sense of humor will be perfect for the book. It is a masterpiece - check it out on Amazon. The author died before it was published and his mom pushed it. It is quite memorable even tho I forgot what it is about. But the protagonist is a riot. Let me know if you get it.


I will and go one better than that. I'll send it to you when I am done reading it.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

aw9358 said:


> I'm sure a lot of you will have seen this already, but it bears repeating.
> [/url]http://www.livescience.com/18683-rich-people-lie-cheat-study.html[/url]
> Yes, the link does what it says on the tin (a reference to an old British telly advert).
> 
> I don't know how the thingies appeared, but the link do.... Only problem is there are too few of them.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Aren't they also blaming him for the Civil War, the Pellopnessian (sp?) War and the war of the roses?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> *


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Very good!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I love the look on his face!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Excellent!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Too bad they don't go ahead and secede. I wonder how the police would have handled the biker shoot out in Waco if those guys were black instead of mostly known criminals and white?
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/21/us/texas-biker-shooting/ -


Very good question Cheeky.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> &


My word Brat, you're on a roll tonight! Very good indeed!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> !
> Why are these people in office? Why would any woman of any political party vote for them?


 :shock:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> _


That is certainly the message I hear from the republicans.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> Hi Bratala,
> 
> It took me close to 3 weeks to get my stuff from NYC and set up my apt. Being back after so many years is taking an adjustment. I miss NYC and the numbered streets. Here all the streets have names so I have to re-learn them all. It is great being back with grade school friends.
> 
> I think your sense of humor will be perfect for the book. It is a masterpiece - check it out on Amazon. The author died before it was published and his mom pushed it. It is quite memorable even tho I forgot what it is about. But the protagonist is a riot. Let me know if you get it.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: You crack me up!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> That's an interesting article and I have to say, it makes sense to me. I do believe money (plenty of it or an excess of it), changes people. It seems to increase their sense of entitlement because lots of money buys their entitlement. I hate it. I really do. There are people in the world who change for the better with bucket loads of money like Buffet and Gates I agree. Only problem is there are too few of them.


Lets not forget Paul Newman who started a food line, earned 300 billion and donated it all to charity. When I buy a bottle of his salad dressing, I know that I am contributing to his charities.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

#


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

@


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Lets not forget Paul Newman who started a food line, earned 300 billion and donated it all to charity. When I buy a bottle of his salad dressing, I know that I am contributing to his charities.


Of course. He was a great man.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> @


If only that were true! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> #


Well said President Carter. Wonder what Cruz's response was?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I will and go one better than that. I'll send it to you when I am done reading it.


Great. It would be fun to reread it and I will pass it to one of us here when I am done.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

We learned that the cottage on the lake we had reserved for the weeks in between houses had only twenty inches clearance to get around the water heater into the bathroom, so we will now be staying the whole time between houses in a hotel suite that has a kitchenette. That will not cost much more when you consider that it includes daily housecleaning service, and not having to drive to a laundromat, and a heated swimming pool with a lift, as well as 32 inch wide doorways. Now that we have finally had the first of three last dog-training sessions here in Waltham, we are working on training our doggy to walk with me with each of my mobility aids so that will be good.

The factory finished their part in the new house on Monday. The foundation is dug. Things are moving along. The factory just has to deliver the house to the site and the contractor needs about eight weeks after that to do the rest of the work. During the latter part of that time we can get major things delivered that we are buying. then finally we will get our stuff that will have been in storage put in, and then we will be able to move in. Oh and we will want to put up a fence. hile we are in the hotel, and also to Acadia. That is beginning to sound like a good vacation.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Camacho said:


> We learned that the cottage on the lake we had reserved for the weeks in between houses had only twenty inches clearance to get around the water heater into the bathroom, so we will now be staying the whole time between houses in a hotel suite that has a kitchenette. That will not cost much more when you consider that it includes daily housecleaning service, and not having to drive to a laundromat, and a heated swimming pool with a lift, as well as 32 inch wide doorways. Now that we have finally had the first of three last dog-training sessions here in Waltham, we are working on training our doggy to walk with me with each of my mobility aids so that will be good.
> 
> The factory finished their part in the new house on Monday. The foundation is dug. Things are moving along. The factory just has to deliver the house to the site and the contractor needs about eight weeks after that to do the rest of the work. During the latter part of that time we can get major things delivered that we are buying. then finally we will get our stuff that will have been in storage put in, and then we will be able to move in. Oh and we will want to put up a fence. hile we are in the hotel, and also to Acadia. That is beginning to sound like a good vacation.


Win-win. Good for you.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You're a bad, bad girl.


Thank you. I really try.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Jeezus! Is the whole RWN party running? That clown car needs to be changed into a semi! It just keeps getting more bizarre!
> 
> Did anyone hear that the repugs are now blaming Obama for the war in Iraq because he voted against it?
> 
> Down the rabbit hole they go!


A paddy wagon may have enough seats.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> Like your meme. Has anyone read Confederacy of Dunces? Great book and very unusual.


Isn't that what people watch of FN?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Lets not forget Paul Newman who started a food line, earned 300 billion and donated it all to charity. When I buy a bottle of his salad dressing, I know that I am contributing to his charities.


And consider Jon Bon Jovi who is not just another pretty boy with a nice voice. He and his wife are philanthropists in their general local area helping the hungry and the homeless. And doing it in a way that preserves people's dignity. Recipients of the Bon Jovi largesse who are able work in the kitchens and help serve the meals.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Camacho said:


> We learned that the cottage on the lake we had reserved for the weeks in between houses had only twenty inches clearance to get around the water heater into the bathroom, so we will now be staying the whole time between houses in a hotel suite that has a kitchenette. That will not cost much more when you consider that it includes daily housecleaning service, and not having to drive to a laundromat, and a heated swimming pool with a lift, as well as 32 inch wide doorways. Now that we have finally had the first of three last dog-training sessions here in Waltham, we are working on training our doggy to walk with me with each of my mobility aids so that will be good.
> 
> The factory finished their part in the new house on Monday. The foundation is dug. Things are moving along. The factory just has to deliver the house to the site and the contractor needs about eight weeks after that to do the rest of the work. During the latter part of that time we can get major things delivered that we are buying. then finally we will get our stuff that will have been in storage put in, and then we will be able to move in. Oh and we will want to put up a fence.  hile we are in the hotel, and also to Acadia. That is beginning to sound like a good vacation.


So happy to hear that things are moving in the right direction for you. Hope you have many healthy happy years to enjoy your shiny new digs.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The whole situation is a hoot. Jim Bob? The *Quiverfull* movement? The cop who gave him the talking to is serving a 56-year prison sentence for child pornography? In Touch Weekly is covering the story of a guy who touched girls?


Well Mike Huckabee is standing with them so all is ok. He says what Josh did was 'inexcusable,' but not 'unforgivable. It took his father, Jim Bob a year before he contacted the police, and then it was because a survivor came forward. Huckabee said being a minor means that ones judgement is not mature," and of course the Duggers have indorsed him for president.

Jim Bob Duggar didn't want to to send his son to a treatment program because one of the elders in his church said that some of the programs for juveniles were finishing schools where juveniles learned how to offend from other offenders. He said he sent him to a Christian program in Little Rock, but he couldn't remember the name. What I read elsewhere was that he helped a friend build houses. Must have been a Christian friend, bless his heart.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And consider Jon Bon Jovi who is not just another pretty boy with a nice voice. He and his wife are philanthropists in their general local area helping the hungry and the homeless. And doing it in a way that preserves people's dignity. Recipients of the Bon Jovi largesse who are able work in the kitchens and help serve the meals.


Oh, but he certainly is a pretty boy. My daughters call him my boyfriend. I said I am the best girlfriend he has ever had as I cause him no problems!!!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Too bad they don't go ahead and secede. I wonder how the police would have handled the biker shoot out in Waco if those guys were black instead of mostly known criminals and white?
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/21/us/texas-biker-shooting/ -


I'll bet there would be a lot more than 9 dead. The gangs wouldn't have to shoot each other, the police would do it for them.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> We learned that the cottage on the lake we had reserved for the weeks in between houses had only twenty inches clearance to get around the water heater into the bathroom, so we will now be staying the whole time between houses in a hotel suite that has a kitchenette. That will not cost much more when you consider that it includes daily housecleaning service, and not having to drive to a laundromat, and a heated swimming pool with a lift, as well as 32 inch wide doorways. Now that we have finally had the first of three last dog-training sessions here in Waltham, we are working on training our doggy to walk with me with each of my mobility aids so that will be good.
> 
> The factory finished their part in the new house on Monday. The foundation is dug. Things are moving along. The factory just has to deliver the house to the site and the contractor needs about eight weeks after that to do the rest of the work. During the latter part of that time we can get major things delivered that we are buying. then finally we will get our stuff that will have been in storage put in, and then we will be able to move in. Oh and we will want to put up a fence. hile we are in the hotel, and also to Acadia. That is beginning to sound like a good vacation.


It sounds as though everything is working out. I'm happy for you.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

For your enjoyment. Fox News gets nailed again!

http://thedailyshow.cc.com/videos/q5tmo2/the-poor-you-know---did-you-even-try-to-research-this-


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

NJG said:


> I'll bet there would be a lot more than 9 dead. The gangs wouldn't have to shoot each other, the police would do it for them.


Apparently police in North Carolina are nervous because a massive number of bikers are headed there this weekend. They're worried another shoot-out may occur. Wait and see.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> I'll bet there would be a lot more than 9 dead. The gangs wouldn't have to shoot each other, the police would do it for them.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Apparently police in North Carolina are nervous because a massive number of bikers are headed there this weekend. They're worried another shoot-out may occur. Wait and see.


They are nervous in Sturgis, SD too. The largest biker rally in the country is there in August. Enough stuff goes on there without out and out gang warfare. Wonder why they don't just get out the water hoses, gas and rubber bullets like they use on peaceful demonstrators? Oh, that's right the demonstrators aren't a bunch of old white men armed to the teeth. :thumbdown:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> They are nervous in Sturgis, SD too. The largest biker rally in the country is there in August. Enough stuff goes on there without out and out gang warfare. Wonder why they don't just get out the water hoses, gas and rubber bullets like they use on peaceful demonstrators? Oh, that's right the demonstrators aren't a bunch of old white men armed to the teeth. :thumbdown:


I hear things get pretty wild in Sturgis. However, there really hasn't been much violence. Just a bunch of drunks and topless women. I could be wrong, but I can't remember hearing about any gang clashes.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Apparently police in North Carolina are nervous because a massive number of bikers are headed there this weekend. They're worried another shoot-out may occur. Wait and see.


Minnesota has their bikers. They do a statewide run for Toys for Tots every year. Many of them are doctors and lawyers and such.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> For your enjoyment. Fox News gets nailed again!
> 
> http://thedailyshow.cc.com/videos/q5tmo2/the-poor-you-know---did-you-even-try-to-research-this-


Is there even one of them who listens to what they say?

This was very funny, but a while later Stewart interviews Reza Aslan, who has some interesting things to say about religion and scripture.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I hear things get pretty wild in Sturgis. However, there really hasn't been much violence. Just a bunch of drunks and topless women. I could be wrong, but I can't remember hearing about any gang clashes.


Topless women? That sounds more like ISIS than like bikers.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Minnesota has their bikers. They do a statewide run for Toys for Tots every year. Many of them are doctors and lawyers and such.


I do not know about the USA but here in Australia there is a world of difference between 'bikers' and 'bikies'.

Bikers are members of a motorcycle club that enjoy riding their motorcycles and are peaceful members of the community.

Bikies are members of the illegal and outlawed motor cycle gangs, ie Gods Garbage, Hells Angels, Mongrel Mob, Coffin Cheaters, and so forth. They are into the illegal drug trade, prostitution, gun running and a host of other activities. They are thugs and criminals and fight amongst themselves and with rival gangs, as witnessed by the gang warfare that erupted at an Australian airport a few years ago when members of one gang bashed a member of another gang to death with a metal bollard. Their clubhouses are better described as 'fortified bunkers'.

To my mind the shoot out in Texas was between rival 'bikie' gangs. We had a similar shoot out here in Australia in 1984. The Milperra Massacre or Milperra bikie shoot-out or Father's Day Massacre was a firearm battle between rival motorcycle gang members on 2 September (Father's Day in Australia) 1984

Some bikie gangs may do the toy runs but I would hazard a guess that it is the peaceful and respectful 'biker' gangs that are in to this activity.

In Australia the 'bikie' gang members are not allowed to wear or display their gang colours or patches in public. This is due to the gang rivalry and could result in an all out brawl between the gangs as happened in Texas. The bikie gang members wear a sleeveless leather jerkin over their leather jackets to hide their patches when they ride their bikes.

Whilst members of the 'biker' clubs may be doctors, lawyers, etc, members of the 'bikie' gangs tend to be long haired, long bearded tough men with beer guts and foul mouths and even fouler tempers.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Never heard the distinction before in US but it makes sense.



EveMCooke said:


> I do not know about the USA but here in Australia there is a world of difference between 'bikers' and 'bikies'.
> 
> Bikers are members of a motorcycle club that enjoy riding their motorcycles and are peaceful members of the community.
> 
> ...


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Apparently police in North Carolina are nervous because a massive number of bikers are headed there this weekend. They're worried another shoot-out may occur. Wait and see.


The bikers come to Myrtle Beach (SC, not NC) every year. Except for noise and a few bar brawls there's never been any serious trouble. There won't be now, either unless the cops start it.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I do not know about the USA but here in Australia there is a world of difference between 'bikers' and 'bikies'.
> 
> Bikers are members of a motorcycle club that enjoy riding their motorcycles and are peaceful members of the community.
> 
> ...


Here in the states, no distinction is made between the two types. Bikers are bikers and they're all bad news...even when they aren't.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

News just broke...Arkansas judge ordered the records on Josh Duggar destroyed.

"The judge ordered us yesterday (Thursday) to expunge that record," Lewis said, adding that similar records are typically kept indefinitely. "As far as the Springdale Police Department is concerned this report doesn't exist."

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/tv/2015/05/23/josh-duggar-records-destroyed/27837149/


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I hear things get pretty wild in Sturgis. However, there really hasn't been much violence. Just a bunch of drunks and topless women. I could be wrong, but I can't remember hearing about any gang clashes.


Yes I know a lady that went braless and then wanted to buy a leather vest. The guy selling it said you will have to take that sweatshirt off to try this on, so she did. She was not a 20 something looking perky at this point in her life either. OMG, that would take more guts than I have.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Another load that if people weren't serious about it would get tons of laughs.

http://www.nationalreview.com/article/418799/petas-complaint-verbal-abuse-against-sheep-was-actually-investigated-katherine-timpf


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Minnesota has their bikers. They do a statewide run for Toys for Tots every year. Many of them are doctors and lawyers and such.


There is a big difference between the motorcycle (gangs) and motorcycle clubs.

Friends of ours belong to a club in Alberta and they all drive the same type of motorcycle. Can't remember the name, could be red wing. The bikes are pricey and the members usually drive in couples. There was club by the same name in our park in Arizona - not anything at all like the Banditos or other bike gangs that are the dangerous one.

My son used to ride with 'SOBER RIDERS ' who swore no drugs or alcohol would be used on any of their rides. Some had come from 'heavier' gangs but had left them. Some were former addicts who had quit drinking and drugging - many were just young and old men who loved to bike. They mostly drove in groups and their main object was to make money for 2 or 3 charities they supported. I met many of his friends and they were great. They did drive harleys,(some of them) and they did look like a gang although they flew a SOBER RIDERS CLUB,flag and wore SOBER RIDERS on their jackets.

They all loved to ride but didn't want to drink or drug while they were doing it. They also had two or more Toy runs (toys for tots), each year. They had shows, they had picnics with their families (we attended a couple), and they also volunteered in the case of disasters (eg. the Calgary floods 2 or 3 years ago). My son volunteered to fight forest fires with his group one year before he died in 2009.

They drove all over the place -once down to San Diego for a Sober riders get together.

""_I hear things get pretty wild in Sturgis. However, there really hasn't been much violence. Just a bunch of drunks and topless women. I could be wrong, but I can't remember hearing about any gang clashes_""" .

Rob also went with Sober riders to Sturgis twice. He said it was unbelievable. He loved to bike and all camped together about l0 miles outside of Sturgis. Barb-qued, met others from the same club,as it is an International club I believe, and generally had a great time. He took a lot of pictures and did say that it wasn't a place he really would want us to go to during the get together. He said that there were lots of redwing bikers too. I haven't heard of any real problems there. There are lots of police out and about and it has been going on for a number of years.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Another load that if people weren't serious about it would get tons of laughs.
> 
> http://www.nationalreview.com/article/418799/petas-complaint-verbal-abuse-against-sheep-was-actually-investigated-katherine-timpf


Did you see the title of one of the videos listed on the left hand side of this article?

PETA Demands Bar Change Its Name Because Ye Olde Fighting Cocks Is Offensive to Chickens
PETA wants Ye Olde Clever Cocks instead.

Read more at: http://www.nationalreview.com/article/418658/peta-demands-bar-change-its-name-because-ye-olde-fighting-cocks-offensive-chickens

PETA supporters are definitely losing their marbles.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes I know a lady that went braless and then wanted to buy a leather vest. The guy selling it said you will have to take that sweatshirt off to try this on, so she did. She was not a 20 something looking perky at this point in her life either. OMG, that would take more guts than I have.


The bar would go out of business if I did that! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: Actually, I wouldn't be surprised if Sturgis ended the bike rallies forever!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Thank you. I really try.


It's hard to be bad all the time isn't it Marilyn?. I don't think you really are succeeding that well. However, keep on trying!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> The bar would go out of business if I did that! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: Actually, I wouldn't be surprised if Sturgis ended the bike rallies forever!!!


They'll never do that. Can you imagine how much money they make? Staggers the mind.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think, in the guise of fairness, women should gather with their friends of all ages in convertibles and take off their tops. Perhaps they could stop at Hooters for lunch and tip the waitresses handsomely. It could be a fundraising event for the 'Free the Nipples' group.

Ps. Don't forget the sunscreen. See you later at the rally.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> I think, in the guise of fairness, women should gather with their friends of all ages in convertibles and take off their tops. Perhaps they could stop at Hooters for lunch and tip the waitresses handsomely. It could be a fundraising event for the 'Free the Nipples' group.
> 
> Ps. Don't forget the sunscreen. See you later at the rally.


You really are a hoot. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Does that mean I should save you a seat? Hoorah.



EveMCooke said:


> You really are a hoot. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> Does that mean I should save you a seat? Hoorah.


Yes please. And thank you for your kind thoughts. See you there.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hugs to Evie.



EveMCooke said:


> Yes please. And thank you for your kind thoughts. See you there.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

A more accurate depiction of how some of us might look at Sturgis.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Go Grannie Go.



DGreen said:


> A more accurate depiction of how some of us might look at Sturgis.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

DGreen said:


> A more accurate depiction of how some of us might look at Sturgis.


Yep, we will be a bunch of real red hot mummas. We will wow them, knock them dead. The young skinny girls will be so jealous.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> They'll never do that. Can you imagine how much money they make? Staggers the mind.


I agree -the whole town is supported by the bike groups that go there for that weekend. It sounds as if it is a pretty rough place but surprisingly few serious problems. I do think the weekend will be affected by what happened in Waco and I think that things go on there that shouldn't be allowed. It will likely be strictly policed.

I always breathed a sigh of relief when Rob arrived home. They always included it in a long trip through the States.

It sounds terrible but he died of a dreadful, painful cancer (esophageal) and every time I see a motorcyclist riding, alone or in a group I wish it had been on his bike as I know he would have been utterly happy if he was with the club on a road trip. The cancer was dreadful and it causes us all so much pain to know that he suffered so.

I used to worry so much about their trips but they never had a problem- He never had an accident and I don't remember any of the others in his club having an accident either. I still worried about him all the time.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> A more accurate depiction of how some of us might look at Sturgis.


Actually, all types of bikers go there and all ages, so she easily could have been there. Not my idea of fun but to each his own I guess. Rob said it wasn't all black jacket, harley motor cycles-- there was a motorcycle show there each time and he took some pictures, some were beautiful and expensive. Each type of bike was shown in a specific group one year and it was acres of bikes. A couple of the bars were really rough but others weren't. I still wouldn't want anyone I cared about going there but we raise them and they go out on their own.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Actually, all types of bikers go there and all ages, so she easily could have been there. Not my idea of fun but to each his own I guess. Rob said it wasn't all black jacket, harley motor cycles-- there was a motorcycle show there each time and he took some pictures, some were beautiful and expensive. Each type of bike was shown in a specific group one year and it was acres of bikes. A couple of the bars were really rough but others weren't. I still wouldn't want anyone I cared about going there but we raise them and they go out on their own.


My sister and her husband are avid bikers and in their younger years would take long road trips on his big Harley. At one time they belonged to a club, but it was made up of techies, doctors, lawyers and accountants. Strictly people who just loved riding.

When I was single and went to my niece's wedding, my sister thought it would be fun to arrange an escort for me for the weekend and rounded up one of her biker buddies. I had always been afraid of motorcycles, but being newly single and feeling wild, I went on a long ride in the California foothills on his Harley. What a kick! I understand the appeal - there's nothing like the kick in the butt you get taking off from a stop sign on the back of a Harley, or the free feeling of gliding around corners, leaning into the curve. I loved it and would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> My sister and her husband are avid bikers and in their younger years would take long road trips on his big Harley. At one time they belonged to a club, but it was made up of techies, doctors, lawyers and accountants. Strictly people who just loved riding.
> 
> When I was single and went to my niece's wedding, my sister thought it would be fun to arrange an escort for me for the weekend and rounded up one of her biker buddies. I had always been afraid of motorcycles, but being newly single and feeling wild, I went on a long ride in the California foothills on his Harley. What a kick! I understand the appeal - there's nothing like the kick in the butt you get taking off from a stop sign on the back of a Harley, or the free feeling of gliding around corners, leaning into the curve. I loved it and would do it again in a heartbeat.


I agree - Rob was at peace, and absolutely happy when he was on his bike with his friends. I wish I had been more able to deal with his bike riding but I never did give him a hard time about it .It is scary being a mother sometimes. However, now I wish I had gone on the bike with him at least once. I was always leery about them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are a great Mom always. You brought joy and comfort to Rob's life. RIP



Designer1234 said:


> I agree -the whole town is supported by the bike groups that go there for that weekend. It sounds as if it is a pretty rough place but surprisingly few serious problems. I do think the weekend will be affected by what happened in Waco and I think that things go on there that shouldn't be allowed. It will likely be strictly policed.
> 
> I always breathed a sigh of relief when Rob arrived home. They always included it in a long trip through the States.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Actually, all types of bikers go there and all ages, so she easily could have been there. Not my idea of fun but to each his own I guess. Rob said it wasn't all black jacket, harley motor cycles-- there was a motorcycle show there each time and he took some pictures, some were beautiful and expensive. Each type of bike was shown in a specific group one year and it was acres of bikes. A couple of the bars were really rough but others weren't. I still wouldn't want anyone I cared about going there but we raise them and they go out on their own.


Ain't that the truth. The goal is to raise adults able to make their own decisions. That my be the toughest part of being a parent .


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You are one adventurous soul. A fine way to live.



DGreen said:


> My sister and her husband are avid bikers and in their younger years would take long road trips on his big Harley. At one time they belonged to a club, but it was made up of techies, doctors, lawyers and accountants. Strictly people who just loved riding.
> 
> When I was single and went to my niece's wedding, my sister thought it would be fun to arrange an escort for me for the weekend and rounded up one of her biker buddies. I had always been afraid of motorcycles, but being newly single and feeling wild, I went on a long ride in the California foothills on his Harley. What a kick! I understand the appeal - there's nothing like the kick in the butt you get taking off from a stop sign on the back of a Harley, or the free feeling of gliding around corners, leaning into the curve. I loved it and would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> You are one adventurous soul. A fine way to live.


Skydiving was even more fun.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

My dad had a 1937 Brough Superior that he rebuilt himself over years. He was riding until well into his sixties, with my mother on the back. When he got too ill to carry on riding it, he sold it to an American enthusiast for £8,500. That was in 1985. These bikes are now worth about half a million USD and are owned mainly by very rich men. My brother recently found it online - it's now in Louisiana. Here's a link to it. Please have a look - it's a beautiful machine and I grew up with it. I used to go my piano lessons on it when I was about 9 years old. There was a little stretch of straight road between our village and the next, and he used to say, "Shall we do a ton?" Of course I always said yes.

http://sinlesscycles.com/index.php/present-sins/detail/1937-brough-superior-ss100

My dad also had a smaller Brough (680cc) that he gave to my older brother to renovate. During the 1984-5 miners' strike my brother was out for a year, so he sold his bike to a family "friend" for £200 because he was completely desperate for money, and the friend was very well aware of it. That friend later sold it for £58,000 and somehow forgot who enabled his windfall. Bitter? Not much...

I realise that this is a bit off the topic, but that bike was very close to my family's heart - not because we didn't make loads of money, but because these machines are now rich men's playthings. Sorry for going off.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

OMG. I've got to work on my fears.



DGreen said:


> Skydiving was even more fun.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> You are a great Mom always. You brought joy and comfort to Rob's life. RIP


Thanks Dame - it is getting easier and easier to talk about him, thanks to this group as I know you are all open minded enough to understand what I try to say about things. I will always feel as if this group are friends for life. That includes you Nebs.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What special memories you have as a child going to piano lessons! Smart Dad.



aw9358 said:


> My dad had a 1937 Brough Superior that he rebuilt himself over years. He was riding until well into his sixties, with my mother on the back. When he got too ill to carry on riding it, he sold it to an American enthusiast for £8,500. That was in 1985. These bikes are now worth about half a million USD and are owned mainly by very rich men. My brother recently found it online - it's now in Louisiana. Here's a link to it. Please have a look - it's a beautiful machine and I grew up with it. I used to go my piano lessons on it when I was about 9 years old. There was a little stretch of straight road between our village and the next, and he used to say, "Shall we do a ton?" Of course I always said yes.
> 
> http://sinlesscycles.com/index.php/present-sins/detail/1937-brough-superior-ss100
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> My dad had a 1937 Brough Superior that he rebuilt himself over years. He was riding until well into his sixties, with my mother on the back. When he got too ill to carry on riding it, he sold it to an American enthusiast for £8,500. That was in 1985. These bikes are now worth about half a million USD and are owned mainly by very rich men. My brother recently found it online - it's now in Louisiana. Here's a link to it. Please have a look - it's a beautiful machine and I grew up with it. I used to go my piano lessons on it when I was about 9 years old. There was a little stretch of straight road between our village and the next, and he used to say, "Shall we do a ton?" Of course I always said yes.
> 
> http://sinlesscycles.com/index.php/present-sins/detail/1937-brough-superior-ss100
> 
> ...


=======
Thanks so much for posting this link. Your father's bike is beautiful. My son was a biking enthusiast and would have loved to see all these wonderful bikes. Thanks again.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think, in the guise of fairness, women should gather with their friends of all ages in convertibles and take off their tops. Perhaps they could stop at Hooters for lunch and tip the waitresses handsomely. It could be a fundraising event for the 'Free the Nipples' group.
> 
> Ps. Don't forget the sunscreen. See you later at the rally.


Anyone driving in a car towards us would faint if they saw me! grin! and I am not kidding. It would be fun though but the poor people who looked would never be the same!!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They'd receive a gift. Perspective. The only thing constant is change.

It's somewhat akin to the answer to those who are upset by a mother nursing a baby. IMHO



Designer1234 said:


> Anyone driving in a car towards us would faint if they saw me! grin! and I am not kidding. It would be fun though but the poor people who looked would never be the same!!!!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Yes please. And thank you for your kind thoughts. See you there.


no chance I will miss it if both of you are there - that's for sure! See you there too! where and when???


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think, in the guise of fairness, women should gather with their friends of all ages in convertibles and take off their tops. Perhaps they could stop at Hooters for lunch and tip the waitresses handsomely. It could be a fundraising event for the 'Free the Nipples' group.
> 
> Ps. Don't forget the sunscreen. See you later at the rally.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I was just blowing smoke but you're tempting me. hugs to both
(you and Eve)(and don't think you're laughing alone, Purl)



Designer1234 said:


> no chance I will miss it if both of you are there - that's for sure! See you there too! where and when???


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I agree -the whole town is supported by the bike groups that go there for that weekend. It sounds as if it is a pretty rough place but surprisingly few serious problems. I do think the weekend will be affected by what happened in Waco and I think that things go on there that shouldn't be allowed. It will likely be strictly policed.
> 
> I always breathed a sigh of relief when Rob arrived home. They always included it in a long trip through the States.
> 
> ...


My niece was in a motorcycle accident in 2011, very seriously injured, but several back surgeries later is doing pretty good. Is now on disability but functions pretty well. She was riding with her new boyfriend, but did not know that he was hooked on large doses of hydracodone and some heavy drinking besides. She had seen him take a drink, but not before riding or she said she wouldn't have gone. My husband and I use to ride a lot, before our daughter was born. He sold the bike when we couldn't go together. I think on the road people driving cars can be a real hazard. We had cars pass us going up hill and if you're not careful they just crowd you off the road. Also if you are in their blind spot, they can't see you, so bikers have to be really aware.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

DGreen said:


> My sister and her husband are avid bikers and in their younger years would take long road trips on his big Harley. At one time they belonged to a club, but it was made up of techies, doctors, lawyers and accountants. Strictly people who just loved riding.
> 
> When I was single and went to my niece's wedding, my sister thought it would be fun to arrange an escort for me for the weekend and rounded up one of her biker buddies. I had always been afraid of motorcycles, but being newly single and feeling wild, I went on a long ride in the California foothills on his Harley. What a kick! I understand the appeal - there's nothing like the kick in the butt you get taking off from a stop sign on the back of a Harley, or the free feeling of gliding around corners, leaning into the curve. I loved it and would do it again in a heartbeat.


Me too. We use to take off every weekend and ride as far as we could, get a motel room for the night and ride a different route home the next day. Saw lots of the beautiful countryside. Summer vacation was always a week on the bike.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I Just opened a topic on pictures

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-339698-1.html#7386357

showing a new project. I have a box of sock yarn and wondered if I could make a summer short or medium sleeved sweater using different colors. I have the back well underway and posted the first of a series of pictures.

It is working out just as I had hoped. I saw a pattern for a child's patternj in a book Pat picked up for me Verroco Pattern booklet - #280 Sockcetera

I am not sure whether you can find it. I am going to make a sweater from this pattern for my grand daughter but thought I would like one for myself first. I hope you will keep track of the process.

pattern and picture for the childen's poncho is the following link

http://www.berroco.com/patterns/pattern-booklets/280-sockcetera

I saw the finished work in a local yarn shop and thought it would make a lovely summer sweater.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I Just opened a topic on pictures
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-339698-1.html#7386357
> 
> ...


Yes, I saw it before I read your message a minute ago. It is very cheerful and it matches your sunny personality. If you wear it in winter it will be like spring in winter. :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow! Your random color approach really appeals to me. I also like the pattern selection. I still haven't made a sweater that fits. At least I know where I want to go. You are an inspiration.



Designer1234 said:


> I Just opened a topic on pictures
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-339698-1.html#7386357
> 
> ...


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think, in the guise of fairness, women should gather with their friends of all ages in convertibles and take off their tops. Perhaps they could stop at Hooters for lunch and tip the waitresses handsomely. It could be a fundraising event for the 'Free the Nipples' group.
> 
> Ps. Don't forget the sunscreen. See you later at the rally.


And someone said *I'm* bad.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> My dad had a 1937 Brough Superior that he rebuilt himself over years. He was riding until well into his sixties, with my mother on the back. When he got too ill to carry on riding it, he sold it to an American enthusiast for £8,500. That was in 1985. These bikes are now worth about half a million USD and are owned mainly by very rich men. My brother recently found it online - it's now in Louisiana. Here's a link to it. Please have a look - it's a beautiful machine and I grew up with it. I used to go my piano lessons on it when I was about 9 years old. There was a little stretch of straight road between our village and the next, and he used to say, "Shall we do a ton?" Of course I always said yes.
> 
> http://sinlesscycles.com/index.php/present-sins/detail/1937-brough-superior-ss100
> 
> ...


My DH had an uncle who rode an Indian. Uncle was larger than life and very good to DH when he was young. Got DH hungry for a bike as he grew up.

When we were married for a while we got a Honda cycle, but got rid of that before long. The manifolds were positioned so that you burned the insides of your calves when the bike got hot.

Went to a Bridgestone which he enjoyed for years until he felt his balance and reflexes were not up to it any more. He used to take our child to tuba lessons on it. Can you see this, a skinny little kid carrying a tuba in one arm and hanging on to Dad with the other riding country roads to the teacher's house.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> My DH had an uncle who rode an Indian. Uncle was larger than life and very good to DH when he was young. Got DH hungry for a bike as he grew up.
> 
> When we were married for a while we got a Honda cycle, but got rid of that before long. The manifolds were positioned so that you burned the insides of your calves when the bike got hot.
> 
> Went to a Bridgestone which he enjoyed for years until he felt his balance and reflexes were not up to it any more. He used to take our child to tuba lessons on it. Can you see this, a skinny little kid carrying a tuba in one arm and hanging on to Dad with the other riding country roads to the teacher's house.


I know so well about the burning part. I had to be very careful getting on and off. Once on I was ok as I had a place for my feet. It was a Bridgestone that we had. My husband loved that bike and we had many pleasant hours on it and yes, I had too many burns!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

My daughter just told me about a show called "You've Been Trumped" that was on Pivot, a channel I don't get. It was about Trump going to Scotland and building a huge golf course and all the crap he pulled. He hated the looks of a farm and some other things nearby and wanted to use eminent domain, [the Scottish version] to take the land, and then tried to stop a wind farm but lost that court battle. There is quite a bit of info if you google Trump in Scotland. He is just as ass no matter where he goes.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> My daughter just told me about a show called "You've Been Trumped" that was on Pivot, a channel I don't get. It was about Trump going to Scotland and building a huge golf course and all the crap he pulled. He hated the looks of a farm and some other things nearby and wanted to use eminent domain, [the Scottish version] to take the land, and then tried to stop a wind farm but lost that court battle. There is quite a bit of info if you google Trump in Scotland. He is just as ass no matter where he goes.


Pivot is a great channel. Trupm is an ass wherever he goes and whatever he does.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Pivot is a great channel. Trupm is an ass wherever he goes and whatever he does.


I kind of sort of don't think you will get any arguments around here about your observation. I will try to find Pivot. Sounds interesting.

I watch PBS, especially Create, more than any others. Create has two knitting programs this season. Each are at 6AM, but being an early riser I can enjoy them.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

*Who* would call you bad????



MarilynKnits said:


> And someone said *I'm* bad.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for the Daddy bonding image.



MarilynKnits said:


> My DH had an uncle who rode an Indian. Uncle was larger than life and very good to DH when he was young. Got DH hungry for a bike as he grew up.
> 
> When we were married for a while we got a Honda cycle, but got rid of that before long. The manifolds were positioned so that you burned the insides of your calves when the bike got hot.
> 
> Went to a Bridgestone which he enjoyed for years until he felt his balance and reflexes were not up to it any more. He used to take our child to tuba lessons on it. Can you see this, a skinny little kid carrying a tuba in one arm and hanging on to Dad with the other riding country roads to the teacher's house.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> *Who* would call you bad????


On Page 147 in response to my comment (MarilynKnits wrote:
Something certainly needed to be minimized.) Poor Purl replied:
"You're a bad, bad girl." (and proud of it!)


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We're both bad in exactly the same way. hugs



MarilynKnits said:


> On Page 147 in response to my comment (MarilynKnits wrote:
> Something certainly needed to be minimized.) Poor Purl replied:
> "You're a bad, bad girl." (and proud of it!)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> *Who* would call you bad????


me


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

OutStitches said:


> FYI,
> 
> Forbes: Obama outperforms Reagan on Jobs, Growth and Investing!
> 
> ...


You betcha! The Great Recession was really The Great Depression but since there is no official definition of what a Depression is, it was easy to make up new terms for the financial failure. I am sure most of us know of people who lost a lot of money in stocks. The Psychic Sloth felt real estate was going to crash so she put her money in safe investments. Thank Spirit.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

This was a really interesting read! Isn't it a shame that he has been vilified even when doing an excellent job. Think were the States would be if the right had worked with him instead of tearing everything apart and attacking him personally and convincing each other he is a bad President usually based on a lot of untruths.



SQM said:


> You betcha! The Great Recession was really The Great Depression but since there is no official definition of what a Depression is, it was easy to make up new terms for the financial failure. I am sure most of us know of people who lost a lot of money in stocks. The Psychic Sloth felt real estate was going to crash so she put her money in safe investments. Thank Spirit.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Great Meme Cheeks - the monopoly one. My favorite game and that board looks really old.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Monopoly is an old game. Luxury tax and rich people can go to jail.


Cheeky Blighter said:


> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> You betcha! The Great Recession was really The Great Depression but since there is no official definition of what a Depression is, it was easy to make up new terms for the financial failure. I am sure most of us know of people who lost a lot of money in stocks. The Psychic Sloth felt real estate was going to crash so she put her money in safe investments. Thank Spirit.


You sure dodged a bullet there! :thumbup:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> This was a really interesting read! Isn't it a shame that he has been vilified even when doing an excellent job. Think were the States would be if the right had worked with him instead of tearing everything apart and attacking him personally and convincing each other he is a bad President usually based on a lot of untruths.


We call it the Tall Poppy syndrome here in Australia. I think President Obama has been the most unfairly criticized public figure in forever. Anyone who reaches the stratosphere of fame for whatever reason is fair game unfortunately. The world is teaming with malcontents.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> We call it the Tall Poppy syndrome here in Australia. I think President Obama has been the most unfairly criticized public figure in forever. Anyone who reaches the stratosphere of fame for whatever reason is fair game unfortunately. The world is teaming with malcontents.


It would be bad, but workable, if being Democrat was his only sin. But he's BLACK (ok, he's half black but in most people's minds here, one drop is enough) and people of color are just not allowed to even aspire to positions that high.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Isn't it delicious what's happening with FIFA? Decades of putrid corruption have finally been exposed and all of the players (officials), will face the music:

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-32910235


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for the frank assessment.



Wombatnomore said:


> We call it the Tall Poppy syndrome here in Australia. I think President Obama has been the most unfairly criticized public figure in forever. Anyone who reaches the stratosphere of fame for whatever reason is fair game unfortunately. The world is teaming with malcontents.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It would be nice to know how many of the sanctimonious officials profited from the schemes. I can't believe it wasn't commonly known.



Wombatnomore said:


> Isn't it delicious what's happening with FIFA? Decades of putrid corruption have finally been exposed and all of the players (officials), will face the music:
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-32910235


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> Isn't it delicious what's happening with FIFA? Decades of putrid corruption have finally been exposed and all of the players (officials), will face the music:
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-32910235


Yes, most definitely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> It would be nice to know how many of the sanctimonious officials profited from the schemes. I can't believe it wasn't commonly known.


It was but with so many people getting kickbacks who was going to rock the boat?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> It would be nice to know how many of the sanctimonious officials profited from the schemes. I can't believe it wasn't commonly known.


In the world of football (soccer is what I'm familiar with), it was very well known apparently. When Australia bid to host the 2022 World Cup, $40,000,000AUD was paid (to who knows who), and Aus was given just 1 vote. There were a lot of serious questions being asked about the 'fairness' of the process back then.

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2015/may/28/australia-treated-like-a-mug-over-2022-fifa-world-cup-bid-says-nick-xenophon

http://www.theguardian.com/football/2015/may/28/old-bastards-latin-america-delights-in-fifa-arrests-after-years-of-impunity


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> It would be bad, but workable, if being Democrat was his only sin. But he's BLACK (ok, he's half black but in most people's minds here, one drop is enough) and people of color are just not allowed to even aspire to positions that high.


In Australia, people are not altogether comfortable with coloured people, particularly the older generation i.e., the over 70's. I worked for a while in aged care and at the time, the only people applying for positions as carers were people from Africa. They were lovely young people and extremely caring for the residents and while the residents themselves didn't have a problem, their relatives most certainly did. They'd come to the office and ask why I insisted on employing them! The bloody cheek! My response was always "that's a question you know I shouldn't be expected to answer."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I feel firmly that this corruption was/is common knowledge. Once people know, they want to participate.



EveMCooke said:


> Yes, most definitely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Someone has or independent investigation. Now it gets interesting.



EveMCooke said:


> It was but with so many people getting kickbacks who was going to rock the boat?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

'And when can I expect you to come in and clean bedpans?'



Wombatnomore said:


> In Australia, people are not altogether comfortable with coloured people, particularly the older generation i.e., the over 70's. I worked for a while in aged care and at the time, the only people applying for positions as carers were people from Africa. They were lovely young people and extremely caring for the residents and while the residents themselves didn't have a problem, their relatives most certainly did. They'd come to the office and ask why I insisted on employing them! The bloody cheek! My response was always "that's a question you know I shouldn't be expected to answer."


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just heard on the radio -- another person running for President for the GOP? didn't catch his name. It sure will be fun for them trying to figure out how to sort them out. I will check out his name when I get back. 

It is Pataki (Patacki) I see Santorum declared last week too. It will take them a year to sort out all of them. 

Question - who do you think have the best chances?. (I saw on Fox that Huckabee is considered a contender -- I am not too familiar with any of them but him. Bush might be the best bet (I hope not). Has he declared too?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just heard on the radio -- another person running for President for the GOP? didn't catch his name. It sure will be fun for them trying to figure out how to sort them out. I will check out his name when I get back.
> 
> It is Pataki (Patacki) I see Santorum declared last week too. It will take them a year to sort out all of them.
> 
> Question - who do you think have the best chances?. (I saw on Fox that Huckabee is considered a contender -- I am not too familiar with any of them but him. Bush might be the best bet (I hope not). Has he declared too?


Yes, I checked it out. George Pataki is a former Governor of New York State. Neither the best nor the worst. The country could do much worse than have him as President IMHO.

CNN.com http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/28/politics/george-pataki-presidential-announcement-2016/ has an article from which I have excerpted the following:

Pataki, 69, held his first campaign event Thursday morning in the small New Hampshire town of Exeter, which claims to be the birthplace of the Republican Party. New Hampshire tends to support more moderate Republicans, cut from the same cloth as Pataki, who supports conservation, same-sex marriage and gun control.

Even before he formally became a candidate, Pataki chose to air a television advertisement in the Granite State that panned his party for focusing on social issues that he deemed a "distraction."

"Defeating Islamic terrorists, shrinking government, growing the economy -- these are the issues that matter most," Pataki says in the advertisement that began in mid-April. "Instead we're debating social issues like abortion and gay rights."

Pataki has also shown himself in the early stages to be one of the more hawkish presidential aspirants. The former governor said on CNN's "New Day" last week that the United States should deploy troops back to Iraq to fight growing Islamist threats, a position not expressed by his colleagues in the fray.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Crooked bastards. Excuse my language, but this crap just makes me furious.

http://www.msnbc.com/politicsnation/watch/alec-facilitating-backroom-legislative-deals--452639299661


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Crooked bastards. Excuse my language, but this crap just makes me furious.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.com/politicsnation/watch/alec-facilitating-backroom-legislative-deals--452639299661


I think your language is moderate in this case. These people are incapable of being honest and doing things fairly.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just heard on the radio -- another person running for President for the GOP? didn't catch his name. It sure will be fun for them trying to figure out how to sort them out. I will check out his name when I get back.
> 
> It is Pataki (Patacki) I see Santorum declared last week too. It will take them a year to sort out all of them.
> 
> Question - who do you think have the best chances?. (I saw on Fox that Huckabee is considered a contender -- I am not too familiar with any of them but him. Bush might be the best bet (I hope not). Has he declared too?


I don't think Huckabee or Santorum stand a chance. Last time Santorum ran he said he wouldn't try to take away birth control or condoms, but thought it was ok for states to ban them if they wanted. He said that as president he would warn the nation about "the dangers of contraception" and the permissive culture it encourages. "Many of Christian faith have said, `Well, that's OK. Contraception is OK,'" he said. "It's not OK. It's a license to do things in the sexual realm that is counter to how things are supposed to be. ... So what kind of idiot thinks that if there were no contraception or condoms the people would stop doing "things in the sexual realm." He can do whatever he wants in his personal life, but stay out of mine. I think people in general will not go for a president that also wants to preach to us. Kennedy was catholic, but never pushed that on anyone else.

I think Bush has to much baggage from his brother. He has hired a bunch of the same people the shrub had working for him, so the crap about "being my own man" is a bunch of hooey. He has even said he takes advice from his brother, God help us.

I think most of what is out there now will not last very long, although they have their so called billionaire paying for them so who knows. I think Walker might be the one that could make it. Keeping in mind that he does not have a college education, that might come up at some point. He has made great strides in getting rid of unions in Wisconsin. The working people have got to stand up against him, and all the rest of them.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> Crooked bastards. Excuse my language, but this crap just makes me furious.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.com/politicsnation/watch/alec-facilitating-backroom-legislative-deals--452639299661


Thanks for the post, Norma. This is disgusting. ALEC has to be stopped.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

http://www.thenation.com/blog/208185/bernie-sanders-launches-campaign-tells-billionaire-class-you-cant-have-it-all?


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> Crooked bastards. Excuse my language, but this crap just makes me furious.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.com/politicsnation/watch/alec-facilitating-backroom-legislative-deals--452639299661


They've been at it for a long time. ALEC has a clearly defined agenda and are also promoting constitutional amendments that would make your hair stand up. They are:

1.) Term limits: Levin proposes limiting the tenure of Senators and Representatives to no more than 12 years.

2.) Repealing the 17th Amendment: Levin argues in favor of repealing the 17th Amendment, thus returning the election of U.S. Senators to state legislatures. The 17th Amendment was ratified during the American progressive movement as a way of giving power to the people, but Levin argues its repeal would ensure that state sovereignty is protected.

3.) Judiciary Power Check: Levin proposes 12-year term limits for justices of the Supreme Court. Additionally, he proposes creating a procedure for Congress and the state legislatures to overturn court decisions with a three-fifths vote.

4.) Limitation of Taxation and Spending: Levins balanced budget amendment would cap federal spending at 17.5 percent of Gross Domestic Product (GDP) and require a super majority, or three-fifths vote, of Congress to raise the debt ceiling. In addition, he proposes limiting the federal governments ability to tax individuals at 15 percent. On the cheekier side, he proposes moving tax day to the day before federal elections.

5.) Reining in Regulations and Bureacracy: Levin proposes an amendment to require all federal agencies to be subjected to stand-alone reauthorization every three years. He also proposes an automatic sunset provision for all federal regulations.

6.) Cabining the Commerce Clause: Levins proposed amendment would clarify that the Commerce Clause does not delegate supreme regulatory authority to the federal government.

7.) Limiting the federal governments power to confiscate private property.

8.) Make it easier for states to amend the Constitution: Under this amendment, only two-thirds, rather than three-fourths, of states would need to vote in favor of proposing an amendment.

9.) Giving states the ability to override Congress: Levins proposal would allow states to override federal law by a majority vote in two-thirds of state legislatures.

10.) Election Integrity: The last of Levins amendments would enact a nationwide photo ID requirement for federal elections and establish limits on early voting.
Read more at http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c2f_1384695404#ieKCq3PVMDdhwm2Z.99


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

DGreen said:


> They've been at it for a long time. ALEC has a clearly defined agenda and are also promoting constitutional amendments that would make your hair stand up. They are:
> 
> 1.) Term limits: Levin proposes limiting the tenure of Senators and Representatives to no more than 12 years.
> 
> ...


Yup. Talk about destroying our nation. This sounds like it.

Quick: Where is a meme of us (or an old Phyllis Diller, perhaps) with our hair on end?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> Yup. Talk about destroying our nation. This sounds like it.
> 
> Quick: Where is a meme of us (or an old Phyllis Diller, perhaps) with our hair on end?


I don't know where to find the meme, but I certainly remember the first time I saw her. At one point she stopped talking and pulled at a lock of hair and said "You think this is hair? These are nerve ends." Unforgettable.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Camacho said:


> Yup. Talk about destroying our nation. This sounds like it.
> 
> Quick: Where is a meme of us (or an old Phyllis Diller, perhaps) with our hair on end?


Don't know about that one but will this do for now?


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Don't know about that one but will this do for now?


I think so. Thank you!!!


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Don't know about that one but will this do for now?


How about these three?


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> How about these three?


They're great! Hee hee! Thanks.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Just got word from the builder: The foundation is being poured today, and house will be set on its foundation on Tuesday. We can move in six to eight weeks after that -- August 4. 

Finally!!!!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Camacho said:


> Just got word from the builder: The foundation is being poured today, and house will be set on its foundation on Tuesday. We can move in six to eight weeks after that -- August 4.
> 
> Finally!!!!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Camacho said:


> Just got word from the builder: The foundation is being poured today, and house will be set on its foundation on Tuesday. We can move in six to eight weeks after that -- August 4.
> 
> Finally!!!!


Yippee! Hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Yes, most definitely. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


_Post regarding FIFA ==It would be nice to know how many of the sanctimonious officials profited from the schemes. I can't believe it wasn't commonly known_.

It surprises me that the same person who has been in charge for 7 years was voted in again. He must have known what was going on - It will be interesting how it works out. I think I would be very leery of him sorting things out.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> _Post regarding FIFA ==It would be nice to know how many of the sanctimonious officials profited from the schemes. I can't believe it wasn't commonly known_.
> 
> It surprises me that the same person who has been in charge for 7 years was voted in again. He must have known what was going on - It will be interesting how it works out. I think I would be very leery of him sorting things out.


He has been President of FIFA for 17 years, not just 7. He has just won the title for the 5th time. I think he is bribing people to get their votes but he is not using his own money he is using the money contributed to FIFA by the countries who follow that football code. What happened to Australia's $45 million when we lost the bid for the 2022 world cup? I wonder if those countries who said they would boycott the world cup will actually carry out their threat. Something is more than fishy.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Soccer football is such a major sport in most of the world that the league managers must have thought themselves above the law. When there is so much money involved, it is sure to attract the sorts of snakes who are corrupt. And honest money seems to disappear.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Another one bites the dust. Denny Hastert was being blackmailed for something that happened during the time he was a high school teacher and coach. They are saying it is cover-up for sexual misconduct with a student and it is now this student trying to get money out of him. No report yet as to if it was male or female. What is it with republicans that they profess to be family value Christians while actually being the opposite.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

NJG said:


> Another one bites the dust. Denny Hastert was being blackmailed for something that happened during the time he was a high school teacher and coach. They are saying it is cover-up for sexual misconduct with a student and it is now this student trying to get money out of him. No report yet as to if it was male or female. What is it with republicans that they profess to be family value Christians while actually being the opposite.


Ha Ha. It is not that he is Republican so much as that he is from Illinois where there are 4 governors in jail or half-way houses.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> He has been President of FIFA for 17 years, not just 7. He has just won the title for the 5th time. I think he is bribing people to get their votes but he is not using his own money he is using the money contributed to FIFA by the countries who follow that football code. What happened to Australia's $45 million when we lost the bid for the 2022 world cup? I wonder if those countries who said they would boycott the world cup will actually carry out their threat. Something is more than fishy.


That is interesting. How could those things go on without him knowing?

I heard on the news that Canada was not for him. It didn't say much more than that.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Ha Ha. It is not that he is Republican so much as that he is from Illinois where there are 4 governors in jail or half-way houses.


He is just another republican hypocrite. He stood with Rep. Mark Foley when he was accused of sexual harassment of House pages. He had lots of warning about it and still stood with Foley instead of the kids. Guess he was thinking of more than Foley at that time.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> How about these three?


I absoultely loved Phyllis Diller! She was funny without being smutty.
I have to admit that the cat photo that Judy posted is in a close race for the best Diller hairdo!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> He is just another republican hypocrite. He stood with Rep. Mark Foley when he was accused of sexual harassment of House pages. He had lots of warning about it and still stood with Foley instead of the kids. Guess he was thinking of more than Foley at that time.


This makes my stomach turn. Looks like he will be in the pokey for a while.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> This makes my stomach turn. Looks like he will be in the pokey for a while.


No he won't. The statute of limitation has run out. He won't be charged with anything. But of course there is the humiliation he is suffering.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NJG said:


> He is just another republican hypocrite. He stood with Rep. Mark Foley when he was accused of sexual harassment of House pages. He had lots of warning about it and still stood with Foley instead of the kids. Guess he was thinking of more than Foley at that time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Listen to the interview with Dave Ziron on Democracy Now for an interesting view on FIFA.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I absoultely loved Phyllis Diller! She was funny without being smutty.
> I have to admit that the cat photo that Judy posted is in a close race for the best Diller hairdo!


At the point I was looking for it, I couldn't find the whole thing. This is the full meme of that cat.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> No he won't. The statute of limitation has run out. He won't be charged with anything. But of course there is the humiliation he is suffering.


Be that as it may, SQ, he is still facing federal charges for lying to the FBI and financial hokey pokey. Hope they get the sick perv on those charges more than ever now.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> At the point I was looking for it, I couldn't find the whole thing. This is the full meme of that cat.


That is hilarious!!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

SQM said:


> No he won't. The statute of limitation has run out. He won't be charged with anything. But of course there is the humiliation he is suffering.


If he is typical he will spin it the way CC spun that the majority of people in NJ don't want him to run for prez. "They love me so much that they want me to stay as governor."


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> If he is typical he will spin it the way CC spun that the majority of people in NJ don't want him to run for prez. "They love me so much that they want me to stay as governor."


LOL Marilyn! IMO Christie is as dirty as they come. If he ran for POTUS all of his skeletons would come tumbling out of the closet. New Jersey can have him although I believe they deserve some one better.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Did you hear the Beau Biden died of brain cancer. I'm not sure if I knew that he was ill. Prayers to the Biden family.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

NJG said:


> Did you hear the Beau Biden died of brain cancer. I'm not sure if I knew that he was ill. Prayers to the Biden family.


yeah I saw it online. That family has gone thru a lot of heartache. Sad.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL Marilyn! IMO Christie is as dirty as they come. If he ran for POTUS all of his skeletons would come tumbling out of the closet. New Jersey can have him although I believe they deserve some one better.


I am thinking he won't run for president, because he has too much baggage. People wanted him to run the last time and he wouldn't. I think that was his chance. Did you hear that The Donald knows how to defeat Isis. He won't tell us yet, big secret. He keeps threatening to run for POTUS. He needs to crap or get off the pot. I think Bernie would chew him up and spit him out, and he knows it.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

And this idiot thinks he can be president.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

They love me so much in the Big House that they want me to stay there?



MarilynKnits said:


> If he is typical he will spin it the way CC spun that the majority of people in NJ don't want him to run for prez. "They love me so much that they want me to stay as governor."


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I think the family cat would chew him up....and spit him out.



NJG said:


> I am thinking he won't run for president, because he has too much baggage. People wanted him to run the last time and he wouldn't. I think that was his chance. Did you hear that The Donald knows how to defeat Isis. He won't tell us yet, big secret. He keeps threatening to run for POTUS. He needs to crap or get off the pot. I think Bernie would chew him up and spit him out, and he knows it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh, for Pete's sake! Is this a joke? Afraid not.



NJG said:


> And this idiot thinks he can be president.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> LOL Marilyn! IMO Christie is as dirty as they come. If he ran for POTUS all of his skeletons would come tumbling out of the closet. New Jersey can have him although I believe they deserve some one better.


Don't think there was a worthwhile one in ages except for Tom Kean Sr.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

DGreen said:


> They've been at it for a long time. ALEC has a clearly defined agenda and are also promoting constitutional amendments that would make your hair stand up. They are:
> 
> 1.) Term limits: Levin proposes limiting the tenure of Senators and Representatives to no more than 12 years.
> 
> ...


Great post DGreen, thanks.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> How about these three?


Great pictures, EveMCooke. 
They bring back a lot of good memories, thanks.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

NJG said:


> Did you hear the Beau Biden died of brain cancer. I'm not sure if I knew that he was ill. Prayers to the Biden family.


Very sad indeed.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> Did you hear the Beau Biden died of brain cancer. I'm not sure if I knew that he was ill. Prayers to the Biden family.


Heard on the news today that he had a stroke a few years ago, too. So sad that such a young man who had a young family had to suffer and pass at this early age. All of us who have lost children of course give a group hug to the Biden parents and extend our compassionate condolences to them and the young widow and the children who lost their Daddy.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> Did you hear the Beau Biden died of brain cancer. I'm not sure if I knew that he was ill. Prayers to the Biden family.


I'm surprised that you didn't hear the complaints about him being admitted to Walter Reed. The conservatives opened their mouths about him 'only' being the son of the VP and Reed being a hospital for military...before finding out that he was in the National Guard and had been a Major in the Judge Advocate General Corps. At least that shut them up about it for the most part.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I'm surprised that you didn't hear the complaints about him being admitted to Walter Reed. The conservatives opened their mouths about him 'only' being the son of the VP and Reed being a hospital for military...before finding out that he was in the National Guard and had been a Major in the Judge Advocate General Corps. At least that shut them up about it for the most part.


Probably the complainers were the draft dodgers (oh, excuse me, the ones who had "student" deferrals that kept them from serving) who use Walter Reed because they are in the Legislature.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

It's appalling that the death of a young man who, by all accounts was a person of great substance would be fodder for political point scoring. Atrocious.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> It's appalling that the death of a young man who, by all accounts was a person of great substance would be fodder for political point scoring. Atrocious.


Hasn't stopped them from the appalling things they've said about the Obama daughters...who are still children...or the threats made on their lives.

Bad as it is for the Bidens, think of what it would be like if it had been one of the Obama girls.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Hasn't stopped them from the appalling things they've said about the Obama daughters...who are still children...or the threats made on their lives.
> 
> Bad as it is for the Bidens, think of what it would be like if it had been one of the Obama girls.


I have no doubt there would be jubilation I'm sad to say. I cannot fathom schadenfreude.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Hasn't stopped them from the appalling things they've said about the Obama daughters...who are still children...or the threats made on their lives.
> 
> Bad as it is for the Bidens, think of what it would be like if it had been one of the Obama girls.


Then Huckabee criticizes the obamas for letting their daughters listen to Beyonce and then he stands with Josh Dugger, all the while thinking he has what it takes to be president. Makes me want to puke. Republicans say and do appalling things.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> I think the family cat would chew him up....and spit him out.


Think of the giant hairball it would have.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Then Huckabee criticizes the obamas for letting their daughters listen to Beyonce and then he stands with Josh Dugger, all the while thinking he has what it takes to be president. Makes me want to puke. Republicans say and do appalling things.


"Know thyself" didn't come from the Bible, only from the great Socrates, so they aren't familiar with it or with what it means.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

What about "He who is without sin can throw the first stone"?
Oh, that's right, they are pure and perfect. *Not*.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

60 Minutes is suppose to have something on about the depletion of our ground water.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

lins said:


> Very sad indeed.


Oh, this is sad news


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> And this idiot thinks he can be president.


He is a puke, plain and simple. I hope in his idiotic bill he demands that the father raise the deformed, mentally challenged "thing" that the incestuous rape produces. 
They just keep getting worse!! We can not let these people win!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, we've got another entry into the stupidity of the year contest. The Oklahoma House of Representative has passed a bill on the table making ONLY marriage carried out between people of faith legal.

http://www.patheos.com/blogs/progressivesecularhumanist/2015/03/oklahoma-house-passes-bill-restricting-marriage-to-people-of-faith/


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Well, we've got another entry into the stupidity of the year contest. The Oklahoma House of Representative has passed a bill on the table making ONLY marriage carried out between people of faith legal.
> 
> http://www.patheos.com/blogs/progressivesecularhumanist/2015/03/oklahoma-house-passes-bill-restricting-marriage-to-people-of-faith/


That will have to be ruled unconstitutional. It is also beyond stupid. I should hope the ACLU is jumping on it now.

Both nephews were married in civil ceremonies, each by the mayors of the towns where the couples lived. I am sure they are among millions married in non religious ceremonies.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Well, we've got another entry into the stupidity of the year contest. The Oklahoma House of Representative has passed a bill on the table making ONLY marriage carried out between people of faith legal.
> 
> http://www.patheos.com/blogs/progressivesecularhumanist/2015/03/oklahoma-house-passes-bill-restricting-marriage-to-people-of-faith/


Are they putting something in the drinking water over there in the USA? Things seem to be getting crazier and crazier. So if you are not a believer then you must remain single and never marry? Honestly, I cannot understand how and why people can vote for crazies who suggest this malarkey.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Are they putting something in the drinking water over there in the USA? Things seem to be getting crazier and crazier. So if you are not a believer then you must remain single and never marry? Honestly, I cannot understand how and why people can vote for crazies who suggest this malarkey.


If you read any of the more "conservative" threads, this would be perfectly acceptable to some people we have heard from. I don't think I need to name names; we know who they are.

This is just another example of politicians pandering to the religious extremists who 1) believe there is a "war" on christianity and 2) who believe the US should have a state-sponsored religion - fundamental christianity. Part and parcel of the noise (and it is only noise) being generated by extremists. I love reading this kind of nonsense because it shows those morons for who they are and what they believe. Just makes moderates more likely to win in 2016.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

DGreen said:


> If you read any of the more "conservative" threads, this would be perfectly acceptable to some people we have heard from. I don't think I need to name names; we know who they are.
> 
> This is just another example of politicians pandering to the religious extremists who 1) believe there is a "war" on christianity and 2) who believe the US should have a state-sponsored religion - fundamental christianity. Part and parcel of the noise (and it is only noise) being generated by extremists. I love reading this kind of nonsense because it shows those morons for who they are and what they believe. Just makes moderates more likely to win in 2016.


I wish there was a "like" button, I would push it!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

DGreen said:


> If you read any of the more "conservative" threads, this would be perfectly acceptable to some people we have heard from. I don't think I need to name names; we know who they are.
> 
> This is just another example of politicians pandering to the religious extremists who 1) believe there is a "war" on christianity and 2) who believe the US should have a state-sponsored religion - fundamental christianity. Part and parcel of the noise (and it is only noise) being generated by extremists. I love reading this kind of nonsense because it shows those morons for who they are and what they believe. Just makes moderates more likely to win in 2016.


I have seen polls that say Americans are becoming more secular so hopefully the fundamentalists are riding in the wrong direction. Keep them comin'.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> I have seen polls that say Americans are becoming more secular so hopefully the fundamentalists are riding in the wrong direction. Keep them comin'.


Perhaps the extremely religious are getting crazier and crazier because they KNOW we are becoming more secular and feel threatened. Their supposed "arguments" that we are a christian nation and that the US was founded on christian doctrine certainly fit that reality.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> If you read any of the more "conservative" threads, this would be perfectly acceptable to some people we have heard from. I don't think I need to name names; we know who they are.
> 
> This is just another example of politicians pandering to the religious extremists who 1) believe there is a "war" on christianity and 2) who believe the US should have a state-sponsored religion - fundamental christianity. Part and parcel of the noise (and it is only noise) being generated by extremists. I love reading this kind of nonsense because it shows those morons for who they are and what they believe. Just makes moderates more likely to win in 2016.


I wish I could agree with your conclusion, but the longer I stick around, the dumber things seem to get. Tell me, how many times would you need to hear Louie Gohmert before you *knew* a vote for him is like a vote for stepping in $hoot? Yet he keeps getting re-elected. And he's not even the worst. Our average national IQ seems to be heading toward absolute zero. I don't even understand why the Repugs want to stop us from voting. They keep getting re-elected anyway.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Are they putting something in the drinking water over there in the USA? Things seem to be getting crazier and crazier. So if you are not a believer then you must remain single and never marry? Honestly, I cannot understand how and why people can vote for crazies who suggest this malarkey.


That is the best question. Why did they get voted into office, and these are the same idiots that are calling for smaller government, but yet want the government involved in things it has no business being involved in. Yes the republicans are getting crazier and crazier.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I wish I could agree with your conclusion, but the longer I stick around, the dumber things seem to get. Tell me, how many times would you need to hear Louie Gohmert before you *knew* a vote for him is like a vote for stepping in $hoot? Yet he keeps getting re-elected. And he's not even the worst. Our average national IQ seems to be heading toward absolute zero. I don't even understand why the Repugs want to stop us from voting. They keep getting re-elected anyway.


Gohmert is from Texas, the same place with all the Jade Helm 15 crap. He was born and educated in Texas, so I suppose that says something about the Texas school system.

When my daughter was in Texas while in high school to perform with the drill team at a holiday bowl game, the girls from Texas did not know where Iowa was. These were high school girls 11th and 12th grade.

I still think there are too many people that vote for the party, regardless of who the candidate is. This has to be what is happening in Gohmerts district and in a lot of other states also.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I wish I could agree with your conclusion, but the longer I stick around, the dumber things seem to get. Tell me, how many times would you need to hear Louie Gohmert before you *knew* a vote for him is like a vote for stepping in $hoot? Yet he keeps getting re-elected. And he's not even the worst. Our average national IQ seems to be heading toward absolute zero. I don't even understand why the Repugs want to stop us from voting. They keep getting re-elected anyway.


If you read some of the e-mails from DH's friend doomed to stay in a deep Southern state by ill health and genteel poverty, you would see what passes for public education is a travesty on the word education. All who can afford it go to private, exclusive (and you know what that code word means) schools where they are taught what their parents want them to learn. The poor people send kids to schools that pretty much teach them nothing.

People in similar situations are uneducated and kept ignorant, and they end up voting the way some charismatic leader or another tells them. Thus we have total bozos (apologies to the clown) elected to public office.

If those people had their way we would become a third world country with only the elite rich living "the American Dream" and all the rest of us indentured servants.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> If you read some of the e-mails from DH's friend doomed to stay in a deep Southern state by ill health and genteel poverty, you would see what passes for public education is a travesty on the word education. All who can afford it go to private, exclusive (and you know what that code word means) schools where they are taught what their parents want them to learn. The poor people send kids to schools that pretty much teach them nothing.
> 
> People in similar situations are uneducated and kept ignorant, and they end up voting the way some charismatic leader or another tells them. Thus we have total bozos (apologies to the clown) elected to public office.
> 
> If those people had their way we would become a third world country with only the elite rich living "the American Dream" and all the rest of us indentured servants.


If only it were just the South. Ohio, Indiana, and Wisconsin are not southern states, and look whom they've given us.

Even in states with stronger schools, people have stopped thinking about how they will vote, unless they're voting for the Grammies or the top singer on some talent show (remember when these were saved for summer replacements?).

Do I sound hopeless? You bet I am.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> If only it were just the South. Ohio, Indiana, and Wisconsin are not southern states, and look whom they've given us.
> 
> Even in states with stronger schools, people have stopped thinking about how they will vote, unless they're voting for the Grammies or the top singer on some talent show (remember when these were saved for summer replacements?).
> 
> Do I sound hopeless? You bet I am.


Ohio had Dennis Kucinich and has often gone democratic in Presidential choice.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Ohio had Dennis Kucinich and has often gone democratic in Presidential choice.


And Wisconsin was one of the most liberal states in the country and had Russ Feingold, but now they have Scott Walker as governor and a state legislature that supports him.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> And Wisconsin was one of the most liberal states in the country and had Russ Feingold, but now they have Scott Walker as governor and a state legislature that supports him.


Well we know Feingold will be running again so let's hope he gets back in. I don't think everyone in WI is that crazy about the changes that Walker has made and may be ready to bring back some semblance of sanity back to the state.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Well we know Feingold will be running again so let's hope he gets back in. I don't think everyone in WI is that crazy about the changes that Walker has made and may be ready to bring back some semblance of sanity back to the state.


I hope you turn out to be right about this, Cheeky. The voters of Wisc. have been taken in by the Repugs several times already. Let's hope they see through the fiction this time around.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope you turn out to be right about this, Cheeky. The voters of Wisc. have been taken in by the Repugs several times already. Let's hope they see through the fiction this time around.


You wonder what were they thinking last time.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

According to all the polls I've seen, conservatives are not gaining any new members. Good.



DGreen said:


> If you read any of the more "conservative" threads, this would be perfectly acceptable to some people we have heard from. I don't think I need to name names; we know who they are.
> 
> This is just another example of politicians pandering to the religious extremists who 1) believe there is a "war" on christianity and 2) who believe the US should have a state-sponsored religion - fundamental christianity. Part and parcel of the noise (and it is only noise) being generated by extremists. I love reading this kind of nonsense because it shows those morons for who they are and what they believe. Just makes moderates more likely to win in 2016.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's what I hear too. Yippee.



SQM said:


> I have seen polls that say Americans are becoming more secular so hopefully the fundamentalists are riding in the wrong direction. Keep them comin'.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

DGreen said:


> Perhaps the extremely religious are getting crazier and crazier because they KNOW we are becoming more secular and feel threatened. Their supposed "arguments" that we are a christian nation and that the US was founded on christian doctrine certainly fit that reality.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I just received an email that Hills is going to Roosevelt Island in New York to announce her candidacy. I just left Roosevelt Island. I guess she feels it is a safe place now that I am in Chicago.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> I just received an email that Hills is going to Roosevelt Island in New York to announce her candidacy. I just left Roosevelt Island. I guess she feels it is a safe place now that I am in Chicago.


 :XD: :XD: Hasn't she already announced her candidacy?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I just received an email that Hills is going to Roosevelt Island in New York to announce her candidacy. I just left Roosevelt Island. I guess she feels it is a safe place now that I am in Chicago.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: :XD: Hasn't she already announced her candidacy?


The media has assumed. I think she will be on Roosevelt Island (I cannot believe I am not there) mid-June to make it official. Totally homesick now.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> The media has assumed. I think she will be on Roosevelt Island (I cannot believe I am not there) mid-June to make it official. Totally homesick now.


Now I'm confused. 1) Aren't you home now? 2) Isn't Chicago Hill's kind of town?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought so too. Is SQM teasing us?



Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: :XD: Hasn't she already announced her candidacy?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

damemary said:


> I thought so too. Is SQM teasing us?


According to the article below she announced her candidacy on April 12th! One never knows with The Sloth!

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/13/us/politics/hillary-clinton-2016-presidential-campaign.html


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> According to the article below she announced her candidacy on April 12th! One never knows with The Sloth!
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/13/us/politics/hillary-clinton-2016-presidential-campaign.html


... or with the New York Times. Their slogan used to be "All the news that's fit to print." I believe they've replaced that with "All the news that fits, we print."


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Now I'm confused. 1) Aren't you home now? 2) Isn't Chicago Hill's kind of town?


I live in Chicago. Hills is coming to Roosevelt Island in New York mid June to announce her candidacy. I just left RI On the Southern tip of RI is a new federal park called the 4 Freedoms Park named after the famous Roosevelt speech and Rockwell paintings which are even better. She will be using that as a background to link herself to Eleanor, I assume. Otherwise she will be standing in front of the many boarded up empty stores because the rents have sky-rocketed out of sight.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Wombatnomore said:


> According to the article below she announced her candidacy on April 12th! One never knows with The Sloth!
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/13/us/politics/hillary-clinton-2016-presidential-campaign.html


Actually I got an email from my Evil Rep. Kindergarten Friend so that is where my info came from. I don't remember Hills saying she is officially running or launching her campaign.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I live in Chicago. Hills is coming to Roosevelt Island in New York mid June to announce her candidacy. I just left RI On the Southern tip of RI is a new federal park called the 4 Freedoms Park named after the famous Roosevelt speech and Rockwell paintings which are even better. She will be using that as a background to link herself to Eleanor, I assume. Otherwise she will be standing in front of the many boarded up empty stores because the rents have sky-rocketed out of sight.


Roosevelt Island needs to attract gentry. That's what the Upper West Side did, and now we have $4-million apartments that once sold for $40,000. (I know someone who owned one of those.)


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Roosevelt Island needs to attract gentry. That's what the Upper West Side did, and now we have $4-million apartments that once sold for $40,000. (I know someone who owned one of those.)


It will probably take until all of us who remember it as Welfare Island die off.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Ted Cruz (yeah, can he get any nuttier) says that if JFK were alive today he'd be a Republican.

Batshit crazy is just too kind a description of Cruz.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Ted Cruz (yeah, can he get any nuttier) says that if JFK were alive today he'd be a Republican.
> 
> Batshit crazy is just too kind a description of Cruz.


And the latest eruption on the Richter scale is caused by JFK rolling over in his grave at that comment. Too many of these people are infected by the Palin Foot in Mouth syndrome.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And the latest eruption on the Richter scale is caused by JFK rolling over in his grave at that comment. Too many of these people are infected by the Palin Foot in Mouth syndrome.


Isn't it more like head in ass syndrome?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And the latest eruption on the Richter scale is caused by JFK rolling over in his grave at that comment. Too many of these people are infected by the Palin Foot in Mouth syndrome.


Their mouths are big enough for clown shoes.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

The best reply to Cruz when he said "If JFK were alive today, he would be a republican." 


Thomas Trujillo Yeah sure Ted. And Dick Cheney would be a Rockette. {FaceBook}


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Roosevelt Island needs to attract gentry. That's what the Upper West Side did, and now we have $4-million apartments that once sold for $40,000. (I know someone who owned one of those.)


All the buildings have exited the state program and are privatizing. Apts are now selling for a million plus. Just another example of Manhattan being unlivable for the middle class.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Ted Cruz (yeah, can he get any nuttier) says that if JFK were alive today he'd be a Republican.
> 
> Batshit crazy is just too kind a description of Cruz.


If JFK were alive today, there would be no Ted Cruz's running around all batshit crazy! I thought I heard a roar from Arlington
Cemetery.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> If JFK were alive today, there would be no Ted Cruz's running around all batshit crazy! I thought I heard a roar from Arlington
> Cemetery.


He would sure have reacted -


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Have I missed something? I have seen several memes that refer to this one.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I


SQM said:


> The media has assumed. I think she will be on Roosevelt Island (I cannot believe I am not there) mid-June to make it official. Totally homesick now.


I thought she had already announced that she was running. Am I wrong? Do you mean to make the fact that she is running for President official?. I am more confused than usual.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I
> 
> I thought she had already announced that she was running. Am I wrong? Do you mean to make the fact that she is running for President official?. I am more confused than usual.


Hills will be on Roosevelt Island, NY on June 12 to officially kick off her campaign.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Hills will be on Roosevelt Island, NY on June 12 to officially kick off her campaign.


Maybe she is formally kicking her campaign off? She has been on the road for the last 2 months campaigning in small town USA. Maybe after NY all the billboards, bumper stickers and ads will be out.

Wait you just said that, didn't you?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

CNN annnouncement as follows:

Washington "" (CNN)Hillary Clinton's presidential campaign will hold its first major rally on June 13 at the Franklin D. Roosevelt Four Freedoms Park in New York City. The speech will be on Roosevelt Island.

The event will be the first time Clinton headlines a rally since she entered the presidential race in April.""


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> CNN annnouncement as follows:
> 
> Washington "" (CNN)Hillary Clinton's presidential campaign will hold its first major rally on June 13 at the Franklin D. Roosevelt Four Freedoms Park in New York City. The speech will be on Roosevelt Island.
> 
> The event will be the first time Clinton headlines a rally since she entered the presidential race in April.""


That makes sense. I know she has been campaigning since April on a very quiet note.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I just heard that President Obama will be giving the eulogy at Beau Biden's funeral. What an honor! 
My heart breaks for Joe Biden.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> If JFK were alive today, there would be no Ted Cruz's running around all batshit crazy! I thought I heard a roar from Arlington
> Cemetery.


He was roaring with laughter.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Have I missed something? I have seen several memes that refer to this one.


It's never officially been announced, but the bachelor senator from SC seems to use his closet for more than hanging his suits. Of course, since he's a Rep, that can't be true. Just ask Dennis Hastert.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> The best reply to Cruz when he said "If JFK were alive today, he would be a republican."
> 
> Thomas Trujillo Yeah sure Ted. And Dick Cheney would be a Rockette. {FaceBook}


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Over on another thread, people who were certain Mitt Romney would win the last election have all decided President Obama is delusional.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Bratty Patty said:


> Have I missed something? I have seen several memes that refer to this one.


When I showed this to DH he laughed out loud, then said, "That's evil," and then asked me what would make anyone say this. What I had seen was that he is at least a third-term Senator, and you have to be at least 30 to be a US Senator, which would put him at least in his forties now, and candidates frequently appear on a stage with their families. He looks to me very much at the young end of the range. The person who introduced him was his sister, who told the audience that he told her after their parents died that he would always be there for her. This was about forty years ago, and he is nine years older than she is, so they were pretty young kids when they lost their parents. So he apparently, at his age, has no wife or children. He has his sister, who is married, and the brother-in-law was also on hand to say what a great guy Lindsey is. Once I told David this, he grinned and said, "So how's Narnia?" My personal take on it is that his sexuality is nobody's business, but if they were as young as they look as though they must have been when they lost their parents, it would have been an enormous challenge to be a parent to a younger sister and go away to college and to law school and go home every weekend to be there for his sister, and when would there have been time for socializing or developing much in the way of lasting relationship with anyone other than his kid sister? It says a lot about him, her, and their community that they did manage, but I do not believe that he is any Superman. Perhaps the fact that he has not married has more to do with his commitment to his sister than to his sexuality.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Camacho said:


> When I showed this to DH he laughed out loud, then said, "That's evil," and then asked me what would make anyone say this. What I had seen was that he is at least a third-term Senator, and you have to be at least 30 to be a US Senator, which would put him at least in his forties now, and candidates frequently appear on a stage with their families. He looks to me very much at the young end of the range. The person who introduced him was his sister, who told the audience that he told her after their parents died that he would always be there for her. This was about forty years ago, and he is nine years older than she is, so they were pretty young kids when they lost their parents. So he apparently, at his age, has no wife or children. He has his sister, who is married, and the brother-in-law was also on hand to say what a great guy Lindsey is. Once I told David this, he grinned and said, "So how's Narnia?" My personal take on it is that his sexuality is nobody's business, but if they were as young as they look as though they must have been when they lost their parents, it would have been an enormous challenge to be a parent to a younger sister and go away to college and to law school and go home every weekend to be there for his sister, and when would there have been time for socializing or developing much in the way of lasting relationship with anyone other than his kid sister? It says a lot about him, her, and their community that they did manage, but I do not believe that he is any Superman. Perhaps the fact that he has not married has more to do with his commitment to his sister than to his sexuality.


I wouldn't count on that being the case. Even republicans here in SC refer to him as Miss Lindsey. Nobody puts him down for it because he's not open and hasn't been caught. Yet.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Over on another thread, people who were certain Mitt Romney would win the last election have all decided President Obama is delusional.


I saw that. We will see that until he leaves office. I think instead of harping on the same old thing, they should be rehearsing complaints for the next Democratic president


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Watching CNN - it seems Hillary is losing support. Down quite a few points since this time last year. interesting.

I doubt it means much. Still a long way to go.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I saw that. We will see that until he leaves office. I think instead of harping on the same old thing, they should be rehearsing complaints for the next Democratic president


The attacks will get nastier and nastier - hard to believe - they are delusional. It should be an interesting time from now to the election. What happens with the Repubs. do they all run against each other to win the chance to Run? When does that happen -- I wonder how many more . I liked that picture of Hillary and the opposition. So true.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> The attacks will get nastier and nastier - hard to believe - they are delusional. It should be an interesting time from now to the election. What happens with the Repubs. do they all run against each other to win the chance to Run? When does that happen -- I wonder how many more . I liked that picture of Hillary and the opposition. So true.


It sounds like they ( GOP) will pick the 10 who poll the highest to stay on the ticket until the primary elections. It seems like they all say the same thing, so their debates ought to be very entertaining.I have to start researching their agendas more and find out where their differences lie.
My thought is to resurrect Edgar Bergen and Charlie McCarthy
and let him answer the questions.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well friends, I am tired - have had a tiring day and it is time I left and go to bed and read my book for an hour. It is just 9:30 here and 4 hours later in Toronto and south so those on the east coast are likely ready for bed. MIB and I are both on Pacific Western time. So it is still early here.

I expect a much better day tomorrow - although who knows -not too concerned - Nice to talk to my friends and I appreciate that some of you understood my posts today. see you later.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Watching CNN - it seems Hillary is losing support. Down quite a few points since this time last year. interesting.
> 
> I doubt it means much. Still a long way to go.


Be that as it may, she is still points up from the opposition party.
I think Bernie Sanders and Martin O'Malley will give her a run for the money in this race. I like all three of the candidates.
Martin O'Malley is Catholic, but believes in a woman's right to choose, has championed women's rights, and fought for gay marriage in his state. 
Bernie Sanders is brilliant. He wants to take the big welfare corporations down.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It sounds like they ( GOP) will pick the 10 who poll the highest to stay on the ticket until the primary elections. It seems like they all say the same thing, so their debates ought to be very entertaining.I have to start researching their agendas more and find out where their differences lie.


And I'll research their agendas to find out where their lies differ.


BrattyPatty said:


> My thought is to resurrect Edgar Bergen and Charlie McCarthy and let him answer the questions.


Good idea. You could always see Bergen's lips move.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It sounds like they ( GOP) will pick the 10 who poll the highest to stay on the ticket until the primary elections. It seems like they all say the same thing, so their debates ought to be very entertaining.I have to start researching their agendas more and find out where their differences lie.
> My thought is to resurrect Edgar Bergen and Charlie McCarthy
> and let him answer the questions.


I would imagine that they will outdo each other hoping all the tea party will vote for them, or possibly it could be that they back off a bit so that the less rabid voters will vote for them. It should be interesting-interesting to see what they will try to accomplish so they stay in the top ten. interesting.

night all.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Betha t as it may, she is still points up from the opposition party.


I think she is l0 times smarter than all of them put together. Also more experienced than all of them put together.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Well friends, I am tired - have had a tiring day and it is time I left and go to bed and read my book for an hour. It is just 9:30 here and 4 hours later in Toronto and south so those on the east coast are likely ready for bed. MIB and I are both on Pacific Western time. So it is still early here.
> 
> I expect a much better day tomorrow - although who knows -not too concerned - Nice to talk to my friends and I appreciate that some of you understood my posts today. see you later.


It's only 12:30 here, 3 hours later. I'm confused. Is it because we're on daylight saving time and Toronto isn't?

Whatever, enjoy your book and sweet dreams.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I just heard that President Obama will be giving the eulogy at Beau Biden's funeral. What an honor!
> My heart breaks for Joe Biden.


Mine too - I think he is a nice man and personally I think he has been a good man as VP. He did his job in my opinion. Thoughts on that????


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Good idea. You could always see Bergen's lips move.


I barely remember him, but can see Charlie in my mind clear as a bell.

Here is what I heard Donald Trump say on MSNBC via telephone

By Raf Sanchez, Washington

10:52PM BST 01 Jun 2015

Donald Trump, the business mogul and reality reality television star, plans to tell the world later this month if he is actually running for president or just looking for attention.

But in the meantime he is making it known that if he does run, he would be the "most successful person ever to run for the presidency, by far" and that he has "a very beautiful plan" to defeat the Islamic State (he just can't tell anyone about it).

The typically outlandish claims from the bouffant billionaire were made in an interview with The Des Moines Register, one of Iowa's major newspapers.

Here's are some of the highlights of his interview with journalist Josh Hafner. Mr Trump interrupted his interviewer during the first question.

Q: Youre getting better numbers in some polls than several candida-

A: Im the most successful person ever to run for the presidency, by far. Nobodys ever been more successful than me. Im the most successful person ever to run. Ross Perot isnt successful like me. Romney  I have a Gucci store thats worth more than Romney.

Q: Specifically, what would you do to address the Islamic State (ISIS) in Iraq and Syria?

A: I have an absolute way of defeating ISIS, and it would be decisive and quick and it would be very beautiful. Very surgical.

Q: Military on the ground? Drone strikes?

A: If I tell you right now, everyone else is going to say: Wow, what a great idea. Youre going to have 10 candidates going to use it and theyre going to forget where it came from. Which is me.

Do you have advisors on issues like this?

A: With very successful people, we sort of have our own ideas. A lot of people hire consultants. Well, if the consultant's so smart, why arent they rich?

Mr Trump isn't announcing his intentions until June 16 but in the meantime you can keep up with him on Twitter where he puts out a mixture of politics, inspirational tweets and rants against his critics. [end]

He must make love to himself on a daily basis. Just think if he won we would have the 'First Hair" in the White House.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> I wouldn't count on that being the case. Even republicans here in SC refer to him as Miss Lindsey. Nobody puts him down for it because he's not open and hasn't been caught. Yet.


Gee, does this have anything to do with why he is campaigning as a big hawk?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

JustBeachy said:


> She put out a video nearly 2 months ago.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/video/us/politics/100000003624500/hillary-clintons-announcement-video.html
> 
> I think you're referring to a rally.


yes that is the case.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I
> 
> I thought she had already announced that she was running. Am I wrong? Do you mean to make the fact that she is running for President official?. I am more confused than usual.


No, you are not wrong, she has already announced. She will be giving a major speech that day that will start a five-day swing through the four early voting states  Iowa, New Hampshire, South Carolina and Nevada. I think up to this point she has been meeting is small groups and not talking to the media very much.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

JustBeachy said:


> Why doesn't someone ask him why he's letting people die if he knows how to stop ISIS?


A poll in Iowa said the majority of Iowans do not want Trump for president. He is another Christie. They both believe they are wonderful, but the majority of the people do not like them.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Mine too - I think he is a nice man and personally I think he has been a good man as VP. He did his job in my opinion. Thoughts on that????


I think Joe Biden is awesome, as a man and as VP. He has had to face a lot of heart ache in his life. When his wife and daughter were killed he was to start his first term in the senate, but wouldn't leave the bedside of his two sons. He took the oath of office in their hospital room. He knew where his priorities were.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Watching CNN - it seems Hillary is losing support. Down quite a few points since this time last year. interesting.
> 
> I doubt it means much. Still a long way to go.


Yes, some in the media are quite surprised that Bernie is doing so well. He would like to hold debates now with republicans. He said they are not telling people the truth about things like cuts to social security and a debate now would bring it out in the open. I don't think it will happen, but not a bad idea. The media lets the republicans get away with two many lies. They need to be called out on all their crap.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I barely remember him, but can see Charlie in my mind clear as a bell.
> 
> Here is what I heard Donald Trump say on MSNBC via telephone
> 
> ...


We can elect him First Clown. He certainly does have the hair for it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes, some in the media are quite surprised that Bernie is doing so well. He would like to hold debates now with republicans. He said they are not telling people the truth about things like cuts to social security and a debate now would bring it out in the open. I don't think it will happen, but not a bad idea. The media lets the republicans get away with too many lies. They need to be called out on all their crap.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Even more on the WTF front. Arrested for cheering your kid at graduation? I can see being asked to leave, but having to go to court and face fine or jail time? Evidently, yes.
http://wreg.com/2015/06/02/warrants-issued-for-people-who-cheered-at-senatobia-graduation/


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Even more on the WTF front. Arrested for cheering your kid at graduation? I can see being asked to leave, but having to go to court and face fine or jail time? Evidently, yes.
> http://wreg.com/2015/06/02/warrants-issued-for-people-who-cheered-at-senatobia-graduation/


The question is, would the same thing have happened if it had been white parents doing the cheering. I have my doubts. I think this is more of a culture thing. African American churches are also more vocal.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Here is another WTF moment in North Carolina. I would be on him like flies on honey if my daughter was in that graduating class.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/06/02/1389845/-NC-Pastor-tells-graduating-seniors-they-ll-be-going-to-hell-if-they-re-gay?detail=email


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

JustBeachy said:


> Why doesn't someone ask him why he's letting people die if he knows how to stop ISIS?


That's a good question, Beachy! I personally think he is a wind bag. In a years' time he probably won't remember saying it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> Here is another WTF moment in North Carolina. I would be on him like flies on honey if my daughter was in that graduating class.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/06/02/1389845/-NC-Pastor-tells-graduating-seniors-they-ll-be-going-to-hell-if-they-re-gay?detail=email


Another " Christian" who thinks he's God. What a "Derp"!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

My sentiment for the day


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> My sentiment for the day


LOL Judy!! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NJG said:


> Yes, some in the media are quite surprised that Bernie is doing so well. He would like to hold debates now with republicans. He said they are not telling people the truth about things like cuts to social security and a debate now would bring it out in the open. I don't think it will happen, but not a bad idea. The media lets the republicans get away with two many lies. They need to be called out on all their crap.


Actually - I quite like the things he says and his plans for the Presidency and what he would do if he was elected. I think I would seriously think about voting for him if I was an American. I know more about Hillary and I thing she is very experienced and a tough lady but I really like what Sanders says.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Actually - I quite like the things he says and his plans for the Presidency and what he would do if he was elected. I think I would seriously think about voting for him if I was an American. I know more about Hillary and I thing she is very experienced and a tough lady but I really like what Sanders says.


A lot of us do but he is running only 10% in the polls now to Hills' 60%.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> A lot of us do but he is running only 10% in the polls now to Hills' 60%.


There is a year and a half to go. The polls will change as they always do. They could go up again after her rally this week. Looking at the Democratic ticket right now, I can't fault any one of them. I have to do more research on Lincoln Chaffe. I do know that he was a one time republican running on the Dem ticket. It makes me not trust him very much.
When his name was brought up today, I couldn't place him. All that went through my mind was "Lincoln, Lincoln, Bo Bincoln, Banana Fanna Fo Fincoln, Fi My Mo Mincoln, Lincoln."


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> There is a year and a half to go. The polls will change as they always do. They could go up again after her rally this week. Looking at the democratic ticket right now, I can't
> fault any one of them. I have to do more research on Lincoln Chaffe. I do know that he was a one time republican running on the Dem ticket. It makes me not trust him very much.
> When his name was brought up today, I couldn't place him. All that went through my mind was "Lincoln, Lincoln, Bo Bincoln, Banana Fanna Fo Fincoln, Fi My Mo Mincoln, Lincoln."


You are funny and nutty. He seemed so placid and blah on Blitzer's interview. Doesn't stand a chance. No charisma. A wet noodle.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> There is a year and a half to go. The polls will change as they always do. They could go up again after her rally this week. Looking at the democratic ticket right now, I can't
> fault any one of them. I have to do more research on Lincoln Chaffe. I do know that he was a one time republican running on the Dem ticket. It makes me not trust him very much.
> When his name was brought up today, I couldn't place him. All that went through my mind was "Lincoln, Lincoln, Bo Bincoln, Banana Fanna Fo Fincoln, Fi My Mo Mincoln, Lincoln."


Why does the name Lincoln Chaffe bring up images in my mind of a KKK rally? Oh yes, because he got endorsement from the Klan at one time. Rousing endorsement.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> You are funny and nutty. He seemed so placid and blah on Blitzer's interview. Doesn't stand a chance. No charisma. A wet noodle.


Placid of flacid??   You brought up the wet noodle...


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Why does the name Lincoln Chaffe bring up images in my mind of a KKK rally? Oh yes, because he got endorsement from the Klan at one time. Rousing endorsement.


Hah! My feeling of distrust or mistrust of the man is justified! It seems like Robert Byrd has endorsed him posthumously.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Even more on the WTF front. Arrested for cheering your kid at graduation? I can see being asked to leave, but having to go to court and face fine or jail time? Evidently, yes.
> http://wreg.com/2015/06/02/warrants-issued-for-people-who-cheered-at-senatobia-graduation/


What's wrong with these people? There's a piece in the Daily Kos about a girl in Florida who'd been elected by her district to represent them in the National Honor Society, and the school took away her title *because she wore a sundress*!!! It sounds like Sharia law has taken over Florida without them even knowing it. http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/06/02/1389865/-Teen-stripped-of-National-Honor-Society-position-because-she-dared-wear-a-sun-dress-in-Florida?detail=email


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

*


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> What's wrong with these people? There's a piece in the Daily Kos about a girl in Florida who'd been elected by her district to represent them in the National Honor Society, and the school took away her title *because she wore a sundress*!!! It sounds like Sharia law has taken over Florida without them even knowing it. http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/06/02/1389865/-Teen-stripped-of-National-Honor-Society-position-because-she-dared-wear-a-sun-dress-in-Florida?detail=email


Oh right...a sundress. Of course what we're seeing now in the way of school dress codes is that shoulders (female only) must be covered in order to prevent (male only) distraction. Sounds like when the Saudis photoshopped sleeves into Michelle Obama's dress, doesn't it?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Placid of flacid??   You brought up the wet noodle...


Ha ha. And you sure carried the balls.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> What's wrong with these people? There's a piece in the Daily Kos about a girl in Florida who'd been elected by her district to represent them in the National Honor Society, and the school took away her title *because she wore a sundress*!!! It sounds like Sharia law has taken over Florida without them even knowing it. http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/06/02/1389865/-Teen-stripped-of-National-Honor-Society-position-because-she-dared-wear-a-sun-dress-in-Florida?detail=email


A sun dress in Florida?? Unheard of!! Florida is becoming a very scary place.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Ha ha. And you sure carried the balls.


UM........ I didn't take them. I don't think there were any to begin with :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
Don't confuse me with Joni Ernst now. :XD: :XD:

I am in a seriously great mood today. Brynn and I had a great day together. It was thunderstorming when she came over. 
She is in the "princess" stage now, so I dressed her up like one and we held high tea for her dollies. Her joy in the simple things is so contagious.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I saw that. We will see that until he leaves office. I think instead of harping on the same old thing, they should be rehearsing complaints for the next Democratic president


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> My sentiment for the day


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> UM........ I didn't take them. I don't think there were any to begin with :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Don't confuse me with Joni Ernst now. :XD: :XD:
> 
> I am in a seriously great mood today. Brynn and I had a great day together. It was thunderstorming when she came over.
> She is in the "princess" stage now, so I dressed her up like one and we held high tea for her dollies. Her joy in the simple things is so contagious.


Want to have your day ruined? Or, actually, made hysterically funny? Head on over to that other thread and see what Knit Psychotic has posted. Plus a few more. Their grasp on reality is slipping.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

NJG said:


> Here is another WTF moment in North Carolina. I would be on him like flies on honey if my daughter was in that graduating class.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/06/02/1389845/-NC-Pastor-tells-graduating-seniors-they-ll-be-going-to-hell-if-they-re-gay?detail=email


What an a$$. None of these crazies are the least bit shy about expressing themselves.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> My sentiment for the day


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Want to have your day ruined? Or, actually, made hysterically funny? Head on over to that other thread and see what Knit Psychotic has posted. Plus a few more. Their grasp on reality is slipping.


I read it PP. It is nothing more than the nasty ramblings of a person who has lost her dignity, and her marbles as well.
The user name suits the person to a tee. I said it once and I'll repeat it. *She's disgusting.*

I wonder if she knits white robes and hoods :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I read it PP. It is nothing more than the nasty ramblings of a person who has lost her dignity, and her marbles as well.
> The user name suits the person to a tee. I said it once and I'll repeat it. *She's disgusting.*
> 
> I wonder if she knits white robes and hoods :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I don't know (and don't want to know) who you mean but from your comment I can tell I'd be asking what I did of another person some time ago...do you sleep on your sheets or wear them?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I don't know (and don't want to know) who you mean but from your comment I can tell I'd be asking what I did of another person some time ago...do you sleep on your sheets or wear them?


In her case, I would say both.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Want to have your day ruined? Or, actually, made hysterically funny? Head on over to that other thread and see what Knit Psychotic has posted. Plus a few more. Their grasp on reality is slipping.


No thanks, I have just had breakfast. If you insist that I keep myself informed on their illogical rantings then post me a precis. Just my humble opinion mind you, others are definitely entitled to hold a different point of view to mine.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> No thanks, I have just had breakfast. If you insist that I keep myself informed on their illogical rantings then post me a precis. Just my humble opinion mind you, others are definitely entitled to hold a different point of view to mine.


Eve! You're up! Good morning. How are things in Oz today?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I read it PP. It is nothing more than the nasty ramblings of a person who has lost her dignity, and her marbles as well.
> The user name suits the person to a tee. I said it once and I'll repeat it. *She's disgusting.*
> 
> I wonder if she knits white robes and hoods :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


It's not just racism, or even lack of respect. It's a feeling of entitlement she has because of who she is (which has never seemed like such great shakes to me), that she can say *anything* and expect that people will pay attention, even though she's so far up the wall she can walk on the ceiling.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It's not just racism, or even lack of respect. It's a feeling of entitlement she has because of who she is (which has never seemed like such great shakes to me), that she can say *anything* and expect that people will pay attention, even though she's so far up the wall she can walk on the ceiling.


.....or bounce from one rubber wall to the other.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> .....or bounce from one rubber wall to the other.


Of course. I wonder whether she quilts, too. It would make the padded cell so much homier.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> *


Helen Hunt announces candidacy!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Helen Hunt announces candidacy!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Helen is so much more attractive than Ted Coulter...and Ann Coulter for all that matters.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Helen is so much more attractive than Ted Coulter...and Ann Coulter for all that matters.


She has that presidential look about her that's for sure! Unlike what's his name in your avatar! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> She has that presidential look about her that's for sure! Unlike what's his name in your avatar! :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


His name is Teddy Ann, thank you very much.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Okay, here is my question for the night. How can Rick Perry possibly enter the race for POTUS while under indictment for corruption? Is he really that stupid? Or worse yet, will the voters be that stupid?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> His name is Teddy Ann, thank you very much.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Teddy Ann! How fitting. It besmirches a certain Kennedy though!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Okay, here is my question for the night. How can Rick Perry possibly enter the race for POTUS while under indictment for corruption? Is he really that stupid? Or worse yet, will the voters be that stupid?


One has to ask the question of the electoral powers that be surely?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Okay, here is my question for the night. How can Rick Perry possibly enter the race for POTUS while under indictment for corruption? Is he really that stupid? Or worse yet, will the voters be that stupid?


Never underestimate the stupidity of the american public. What type of corruption is he indicted for, Bratty News Source?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Teddy Ann! How fitting. It besmirches a certain Kennedy though!


Oh, you mean Chappaquiddick Teddy?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, you mean Chappaquiddick Teddy?


Thanks for reminding us of the reality of that Kennedy's legacy. I think I rode over that bridge in my Massachusetts days. How the Rich get away with bleep!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Never underestimate the stupidity of the american public. What type of corruption is he indicted for, Bratty News Source?


http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/16/us/gov-rick-perry-of-texas-is-indicted-over-veto-of-funds-for-das-office.html

http://www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indictment_of_Rick_Perry

http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/02/politics/rick-perry-indictment/

http://www.texastribune.org/tribpedia/perry-indictment/

http://www.politico.com/story/2015/01/judge-rick-perry-indictment-114655.html

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/08/19/rick-perry-texas-indict


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, you mean Chappaquiddick Teddy?


Yup! Although Chappaquiddick besmirched him first so Teddy Ann's got nothing on that.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Yup! Although Chappaquiddick besmirched him first so Teddy Ann's got nothing on that.


Well, Teddy Ann was the first to throw his hat in the ring for the POTUS race on the GOP side. The first to jump in the clown car. He also vowed to repeal Obamacare before he signed up for it.

Yes, You are right, he doesn't quite hold a candle to Ted Kennedy in any sense. But he does look rather cute in a long blonde wig, right?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Thanks for reminding us of the reality of that Kennedy's legacy. I think I rode over that bridge in my Massachusetts days. How the Rich get away with bleep!


No kidding! I did not like what I have read on Joe Sr, but I sure would have liked Joe Jr. had he lived.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/16/us/gov-rick-perry-of-texas-is-indicted-over-veto-of-funds-for-das-office.html
> 
> http://www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indictment_of_Rick_Perry
> 
> ...


Great research but yawn now that I live in Illinois where a bushel of governors are doing time.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Okay, here is my question for the night. How can Rick Perry possibly enter the race for POTUS while under indictment for corruption? Is he really that stupid? Or worse yet, will the voters be that stupid?


There have been lesser officials who ran for office while under indictment and even in prison. Heck, there have been dead people who won their elections.

But to answer your second question, yes, he really is that stupid. But he does have great hair.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> No kidding! I did not like what I have read on Joe Sr, but I sure would have liked Joe Jr. had he lived.


The father was the typical Robber Baron and Fascist. Being a protegee of his dad, it is unclear how Son #1 would have turned out. Never could get into the whole camelot fantasy but then I was only 14 when JFK got into office and more worried about not having breasts instead of Cuba.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> The father was the typical Robber Baron and Fascist. Being a protegee of his dad, it is unclear how Son #1 would have turned out. Never could get into the whole camelot fantasy but then I was only 14 when JFK got into office and more worried about not having breasts instead of Cuba.


Gee, by that time I was worried about having breasts the size of Cuba.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Well, Teddy Ann was the first to throw his hat in the ring for the POTUS race on the GOP side. The first to jump in the clown car. He also vowed to repeal Obamacare before he signed up for it.
> 
> Yes, You are right, he doesn't quite hold a candle to Ted Kennedy in any sense. But he does look rather cute in a long blonde wig, right?


You should ask my facial tic about that! I think the nerve got confused about the Helen Hunt identity and has a visceral reaction when it's owners eyes set upon the vision. :XD: But yes, there is a certain je suis merveilleuse thing going on under the hair!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> The father was the typical Robber Baron and Fascist. Being a protegee of his dad, it is unclear how Son #1 would have turned out. Never could get into the whole camelot fantasy but then I was only 14 when JFK got into office and more worried about not having breasts instead of Cuba.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: I don't think Teddy was the first son. Didn't the eldest son get killed at war?


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> Gee, by that time I was worried about having breasts the size of Cuba.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Did they reach that gargantuan size or is that too personal a question?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: I don't think Teddy was the first son. Didn't the eldest son get killed at war?


Yes, there was, Joe, killed in war, Kathleen? killed in a plane crash on her way home from the war, Patricia who married Peter Lawford, John, Bobby, and Teddy, and Rose whom Joe SR. sent off to an institution to get a labotomy because she was on the slow side. It just made her a vegetable in the long run.
I think Joe Sr. was one mean SOB

Do you have Netflix, Wombat? There is a series on the Kennedy's. Teddy was not mentioned in the film once. I found that a little surprising.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Gee, by that time I was worried about having breasts the size of Cuba.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Eve! You're up! Good morning. How are things in Oz today?


I went back to bed after I posted. I was up earlyish as I had to drive my son into the CBD. He has an all day course to renew his CPR certificate. Western Power need a renewal of the certificate every year. He had to be there at 8.00 am. Perth CBD is only 25 km away but we had to leave home over an hour earlier due to the heavy peak hour traffic. I do not know where he could get parking near the venue and he hates taking public transport especially when the trains are crowded during the morning rush hour. So muggins mum to the rescue once again. But in answer to your query, the weather in Oz is indeed clement this fine day and last night was mild. We have had a few chilly morning though, especially when said son has had a 5.00 am start. It is chilly at 4.00 am when I arise to dislodge him from Morpheus's sweet arms.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Did they reach that gargantuan size or is that too personal a question?


What's personal about asking for the size of a woman's breasts. Just know that I have borne a child and nursed him, and draw your own conclusions.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Okay, here is my question for the night. How can Rick Perry possibly enter the race for POTUS while under indictment for corruption? Is he really that stupid? Or worse yet, will the voters be that stupid?


Taking a page from the SC state representative race from a few years ago. Several reps went to jail in a corruption sting. Two ran re-election campaigns from jail. One won.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Want to have your day ruined? Or, actually, made hysterically funny? Head on over to that other thread and see what Knit Psychotic has posted. Plus a few more. Their grasp on reality is slipping.


I really don't want to lose my breakfast visiting the ddump. The last time, ages ago, I realized too many of those people get their information from such radically slanted propaganda sources that they would not recognize truth if it slapped them.

The sad thing is that self proclaimed  intelligent people do not read different perspectives and work to figure out reality for themselves. And such people vote out of their prejudices and ignorance and end up affecting the fates of the innocents who live in their locations.

C'mon, all you sensible people, vote!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I read it PP. It is nothing more than the nasty ramblings of a person who has lost her dignity, and her marbles as well.
> The user name suits the person to a tee. I said it once and I'll repeat it. *She's disgusting.*
> 
> I wonder if she knits white robes and hoods :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Perhaps black ones for the moonlit covens.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, there was, Joe, killed in war, Kathleen? killed in a plane crash on her way home from the war, Patricia who married Peter Lawford, John, Bobby, and Teddy, and Rose whom Joe SR. sent off to an institution to get a labotomy because she was on the slow side. It just made her a vegetable in the long run.
> I think Joe Sr. was one mean SOB
> 
> Do you have Netflix, Wombat? There is a series on the Kennedy's. Teddy was not mentioned in the film once. I found that a little surprising.


Was he still alive when it was made? That may have been the reason.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I really don't want to lose my breakfast visiting the ddump. The last time, ages ago, I realized too many of those people get their information from such radically slanted propaganda sources that they would not recognize truth if it slapped them.
> 
> The sad thing is that self proclaimed  intelligent people do not read different perspectives and work to figure out reality for themselves. And such people vote out of their prejudices and ignorance and end up affecting the fates of the innocents who live in their locations.
> 
> C'mon, all you sensible people, vote!


Don't you wonder why reality is so frightening to these people that they have to make up scary stories to combat it?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Perhaps black ones for the moonlit covens.


Now, that's a scary thought: the Klan with powers of witchcraft. I guess it would appeal to some.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, there was, Joe, killed in war, Kathleen? killed in a plane crash on her way home from the war, Patricia who married Peter Lawford, John, Bobby, and Teddy, and Rose whom Joe SR. sent off to an institution to get a labotomy because she was on the slow side. It just made her a vegetable in the long run.
> I think Joe Sr. was one mean SOB
> 
> Do you have Netflix, Wombat? There is a series on the Kennedy's. Teddy was not mentioned in the film once. I found that a little surprising.


We have Netflix now, just recently became available.  The Kennedy's fascinate me. I have read a book about the family but that was a long time ago and I haven't got it any more. Teddy was seen as a bit of an awkward black sheep and from memory, although he had the looks and the pedigree, his father didn't believe he was suitable for high office. His father was a piece of work alright. Came across as a narcissist. John Kennedy was a great man but I think Robert would have been a better president.

Thanks for the tip about the series Brat. :-D


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

The oldest son (can't remember his name) died in a plane crash. He was being groomed by his Father to run for President. When he died his Dad decided (not sure why) that John JFK should run. When he was elected his brother was his closest advisor. Teddy was someone I liked a lot.

John Jr. died in a plane crash too, and as we all know, JFK and Robert were both assassinated. I know you all know that. I found the family very interesting.

I don't think there are any Kennedy's in politics now. Am I right???


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> We have Netflix now, just recently became available. The Kennedy's fascinate me. I have read a book about the family but that was a long time ago and I haven't got it any more. Teddy was seen as a bit of an awkward black sheep and from memory, although he had the looks and the pedigree, his father didn't believe he was suitable for high office. His father was a piece of work alright. Came across as a narcissist. John Kennedy was a great man but I think Robert would have been a better president.
> 
> Thanks for the tip about the series Brat. :-D


Actually, I think Teddy was excellent - he worked very very hard and accomplished a lot. He was certainly highly thought of up here. I think he would have run for President if it hadn't been for the scandal when he was very young
I am not sure of the name of the lake where a young woman died. I saw a whole hour on him a couple of years ago, and he was highly thought of on both sides of the floor at least that was what was shown in the hour about his accomplishments.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

JustBeachy said:


> Oh, I know. But sometimes I think his obvious ridiculousness results on the press not calling him out.
> 
> Seriously. We've got troops in harm's way. If he has a surefire solution to topple ISIS, then why is he allowing our men and women in uniform to continue risking their lives so that he can make a political maneuver!


He doesn't have any answers - only bluff and BS.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Actually, I think Teddy was excellent - he worked very very hard and accomplished a lot. He was certainly highly thought of up here. I think he would have run for President if it hadn't been for the scandal when he was very young
> I am not sure of the name of the lake where a young woman died. I saw a whole hour on him a couple of years ago, and he was highly thought of on both sides of the floor at least that was what was shown in the hour about his accomplishments.


It was Chappaquicick Island.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, you mean Chappaquiddick Teddy?


that was the name I was looking for !! thanks Green and Bratty. I knew how to pronounce it but didn't know how it was spelled.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

JustBeachy said:


> I'm sick of that biblical truth excuse. IMO, they're interpreting the bible incorrectly and there's actually, if you understand context, not one instance where God condemns a loving committed homosexual relationship. What's there is about rape and temple prostitution. Nothing about a consensual, committed loving same sex relationship.
> 
> It's not as clear cut as they claim that the bible is anti-homosexuality.
> 
> And they're free to interpret the Bible as they wish, but the idea that their understanding is THE understanding. Is not OK.


An atheist's take on homosexuality and the bible:

(Opinion, of course)

I don't believe the bible is the work of any supernatural being to start with. It was written by men for their own purposes. Consider for a moment that *when the bible was written*, homosexuality would probably have been deep in the closet and hidden from public view. I wouldn't expect that issue to be addressed in any significant or clear, straightforward way. No on the radar, so to speak.

That's why the extremists have to look - and look hard - for anything to support their disapproval of homosexuality. Same reason there is no clear biblical reference to equal value of women - women were dismissed and considered less than men when the bible was written. The bible reflects the social values of the time. It's archaic and irrelevant in todays world and people who believe the "literal" truth of the bible are effectively trying to drag society back to the dark ages.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> that was the name I was looking for !! thanks Green and Bratty. I knew how to pronounce it but didn't know how it was spelled.


I don't know how it's spelled, either. I guessed.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> There have been lesser officials who ran for office while under indictment and even in prison. Heck, there have been dead people who won their elections.
> 
> But to answer your second question, yes, he really is that stupid. But he does have great hair.


Now wait a minute, Ricky has been doing his home work and studying so that by the time the debates start he will have memorized the three departments he wants to eliminate. He has promised that he will not look so stupid this time around. As for the indictments, it is just those liberals trying to bring him down, you know that. :mrgreen:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

JustBeachy said:


> I did a search on Chaffe and the KKK and ot's not coming up. Can you provide a link?


Try spelling it Chaffee.

Oh my! I went back to the place I found it and it has disappeared. The header is still there but the article is gone. Surprise, surprise.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

JustBeachy said:


> I'm sick of that biblical truth excuse. IMO, they're interpreting the bible incorrectly and there's actually, if you understand context, not one instance where God condemns a loving committed homosexual relationship. What's there is about rape and temple prostitution. Nothing about a consensual, committed loving same sex relationship.
> 
> It's not as clear cut as they claim that the bible is anti-homosexuality.
> 
> And they're free to interpret the Bible as they wish, but the idea that their understanding is THE understanding. Is not OK.


Biblical excuse? They really don't want to hear this one:

Ezekiel 16:48-50
48.."As I live," declares the Lord GOD, "Sodom, your sister and her daughters have not done as you and your daughters have done.

49.."Behold, this was the guilt of your sister Sodom: she and her daughters had arrogance, abundant food and careless ease, but she did not help the poor and needy.

50.."Thus they were haughty and committed abominations before Me. Therefore I removed them when I saw it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I don't know how it's spelled, either. I guessed.


I wrote it three times and every time I knew it was glaringly wrong!

How are things going Green? Well, I hope. I enjoy your posts, they always teach me something. Are you still working hard for the Democrats? I imagine you are.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Biblical excuse? They really don't want to hear this one:
> 
> Ezekiel 16:48-50
> 48.."As I live," declares the Lord GOD, "Sodom, your sister and her daughters have not done as you and your daughters have done.
> ...


Sounds like the Duggars blaming their daughters and that other young woman for being molested by their brother. Those women and their evil ways will corrupt a poor decent man every time. Says so right in the bible, ya'll. Topsy turvy and oh so sick.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I wrote it three times and every time I knew it was glaringly wrong!
> 
> How are things going Green? Well, I hope. I enjoy your posts, they always teach me something. Are you still working hard for the Democrats? I imagine you are.


Hi, Designer! I'm ok. This is the seventh week of either demolition or reconstruction on my house and I'm thoroughly sick of it. There are just a few little details left for the carpenter, so I've been cleaning. Drywall dust and sawdust have descended on every surface in the house. I've already cleaned every dish, pot, pan, canned food item, box and container of food that could be salvaged and replaced them in the pantries, plus cleaned the cabinetry in the kitchen. Also dusted everything, then vacuumed and mopped all the floors. Still need to clean blinds and windows and walls. THEN there is the painting. Lots of touch-up where the walls have been banged up, plus the master bedroom (lots of damage to that room) and the entryway. Hubby is color blind and can't see well, so I get to do the painting. He keeps my pan full and moves the ladder and drop cloths for me, which is a big help.

Damn. I need a nap just thinking about it.

Yes, I'm still working hard on politics. I'm treasurer of our group and have an audit coming up. No stress, just another on the list of things I need to set aside time for. I'm also planning our next RV adventure and we are in the throes of purchasing a new truck (lots of stress with that). A total renovation of our landscaping begins Monday.

Life as usual, but I'm in a fairly good mood. Got a good haircut the other day and that certainly improves my outlook! I'll take small victories and positives where I can.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> Sounds like the Duggars blaming their daughters and that other young woman for being molested by their brother. Those women and their evil ways will corrupt a poor decent man every time. Says so right in the bible, ya'll. Topsy turvy and oh so sick.


No, that's not what the Ezekiel verse refers to. The fundamentalists will tell you that the sin of Sodom was MEN wanting to have sex with angels. (Which I've always understood to be sexless so...)

This verse says that Sodom was destroyed because they were Republicans.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> The oldest son (can't remember his name) died in a plane crash. He was being groomed by his Father to run for President. When he died his Dad decided (not sure why) that John JFK should run. When he was elected his brother was his closest advisor. Teddy was someone I liked a lot.
> 
> John Jr. died in a plane crash too, and as we all know, JFK and Robert were both assassinated. I know you all know that. I found the family very interesting.
> 
> I don't think there are any Kennedy's in politics now. Am I right???


Robert Jr. is an environmental activist. And Robert Kennedy's grandson Joe III is in politics.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Robert Jr. is an environmental activist. And Robert Kennedy's grandson Joe III is in politics.


Caroline is US Ambassador to Japan. She was considering running for the senate in 08, for Hillary's old seat, but decided against it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I was impressed with Hillary's speech in Texas today. Automated voter registration in every state. What an idea!
Youths would automatically be registered on their 18th birthday.
When it comes time to go to the polls, you are already registered. I think it's a great idea. Any thoughts?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> i was impressed with Hillary's speech in Texas today. Automated voter registration in every state. What an idea!
> Youths would automatically be registered on their 18th birthday.
> I think it's a great idea. Any thoughts?


Ya - she sounded good. When I went for a change of address with the post office, I was automatically registered to vote in Illinois. But of course, the Republicans will not go for automatic registration for all.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> Ya - she sounded good. When I went for a change of address with the post office, I was automatically registered to vote in Illinois. But of course, the Republicans will not go for automatic registration for all.


I know, and it sucks. They will do what they can to keep voters away from the polls. It is such a simple solution for a big problem.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I know, and it sucks. They will do what they can to keep voters away from the polls. It is such a simple solution for a big problem.


It would be a greater problem for the Rep. if it were easier for everyone to vote. The idea is good but the Dems would need to recapture the House in '16 otherwise Hills is making empty statements that will go nowhere.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> It would be a greater problem for the Rep. if it were easier for everyone to vote. The idea is good but the Dems would need to recapture the House in '16 otherwise Hills is making empty statements that will go nowhere.


I don't think that a good idea is an empty statement if you try to act on it. I can only hope we get the Houses back next year.
There has been way too much BS with the repugs in Congress.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I was impressed with Hillary's speech in Texas today. Automated voter registration in every state. What an idea!
> Youths would automatically be registered on their 18th birthday.
> When it comes time to go to the polls, you are already registered. I think it's a great idea. Any thoughts?


I agree. It sounds like Oregon is a states that is way ahead of the rest of the country when it comes to voter registration.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't think that a good idea is an empty statement if you try to act on it. I can only hope we get the Houses back next year.
> There has been way too much BS with the repugs in Congress.


I think the democrats are doing a big push for 2020. I don't think they expect it yet in 2016.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> No, that's not what the Ezekiel verse refers to. The fundamentalists will tell you that the sin of Sodom was MEN wanting to have sex with angels. (Which I've always understood to be sexless so...)
> 
> This verse says that Sodom was destroyed because they were Republicans.


Thank you for explaining that to me it makes sense now. :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I was impressed with Hillary's speech in Texas today. Automated voter registration in every state. What an idea!
> Youths would automatically be registered on their 18th birthday.
> When it comes time to go to the polls, you are already registered. I think it's a great idea. Any thoughts?


It's an excellent idea and think of all of the paper work and red tape it would cut. 18 year olds still have to register on line or on paper here also for their tax-file number.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> It's an excellent idea and think of all of the paper work and red tape it would cut. 18 year olds still have to register on line or on paper here also for their tax-file number.


It does make sense wombat. When you renew your driver's licenses or state issued Id's the info is there. Census Bureau info etc. This is not impeding on anyone's rights to privacy. 
The state and Feds already have the info.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

SQM said:


> It would be a greater problem for the Rep. if it were easier for everyone to vote. The idea is good but the Dems would need to recapture the House in '16 otherwise Hills is making empty statements that will go nowhere.


The idea that the repubs are against automatic voting registration is abhorrent. Don't you have some sort of regulatory body that polices the system?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

If we do it is broken. If the repugs can get away with closing the doors to polling places while there is still a line waiting to get in, or close polling places and make the trip to vote a major inconvenience, for some in the south 90 miles. Next they will try to eliminate absentee ballots.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> It does make sense wombat. When you renew your driver's licenses or state issued Id's the info is there.


That's right. It's hard to believe that in this day and age with all of the IT knowledge amassed, that this information hasn't been exploited. We've had all sorts of problems in law enforcement and child protection agencies because of the absence of their data bases being integrated and they don't talk to each other. Children are dying as a result.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> If we do it is broken. If the repugs can get away with closing the doors to polling places while there is still a line waiting to get in, or close polling places and make the trip to vote a major inconvenience, for some in the south 90 miles. Next they will try to eliminate absentee ballots.


Our electoral body is vice like with it's controls over elections. People can go to jail for the most minor infraction, like not collecting voting ballots out of the bins on time etc.,


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> It does make sense wombat. When you renew your driver's licenses or state issued Id's the info is there. Census Bureau info etc. This is not impeding on anyone's rights to privacy.
> The state and Feds already have the info.


And along that same line, I have thought it was a good idea to let illegals get a drivers license. Then you have them on record as being here, and they are going to drive anyway and then should get insurance.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Our electoral body is vice like with it's controls over elections. People can go to jail for the most minor infraction, like not collecting voting ballots out of the bins on time etc.,


I like your laws. It is one of the most important things that you do as a citizen. 
I think that it could be done on a state to state basis without an act of Congress. Wait.... that's funny!! Congress hasn't acted on anything here in years!!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

NJG said:


> And along that same line, I have thought it was a good idea to let illegals get a drivers license. Then you have them on record as being here, and they are going to drive anyway and then should get insurance.


I think that's a good idea. The fact that they'd be on record is so important.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I like your laws. It is one of the most important things that you do as a citizen.
> I think that it could be done on a state to state basis without an act of Congress. Wait.... that's funny!! Congress hasn't acted on anything here in years!!


But as long as there are red states, that won't happen in them.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I like your laws. It is one of the most important things that you do as a citizen.
> I think that it could be done on a state to state basis without an act of Congress. Wait.... that's funny!! Congress hasn't acted on anything here in years!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Federal elections are a pain in the butt. The hype and carry on drives me spare. With the state elections, it's like a kittens mew in comparison!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> And along that same line, I have thought it was a good idea to let illegals get a drivers license. Then you have them on record as being here, and they are going to drive anyway and then should get insurance.


EXACTLY!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Federal elections are a pain in the butt. The hype and carry on drives me spare. With the state elections, it's like a kittens mew in comparison!


Same here.The national elections get more attention. Unfortunately here it is mostly all negative ads.
Election Day at my house is a big deal. My kids come here and we call out for food and watch until we get a winner. 
It went pretty quickly in 2008 and 2012. Just a few hours before President Obama was called as the winner both times.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Same here.The national elections get more attention. Unfortunately here it is mostly all negative ads.
> Election Day at my house is a big deal. My kids come here and we call out for food and watch until we get a winner.
> It went pretty quickly in 2008 and 2012. Just a few hours before President Obama was called as the winner both times.


You do hear the truth about the candidates at this time since they are bashing and exposing the dirt about their opponents.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

SQM said:


> You do hear the truth about the candidates at this time since they are bashing and exposing the dirt about their opponents.


Yes,but unfortunately, you miss what the candidate's agenda will be. They are so busy defending themselves and smearing the others that the main reason that they are running gets lost.
Not all of it is the truth. 
Old Lincoln Chaffe has his boxing gloves aimed at Hillary already.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes,but unfortunately, you miss what the candidate's agenda will be. They are so busy defending themselves and smearing the others that the main reason that they are running gets lost.
> Not all of it is the truth.
> Old Lincoln Chaffe has his boxing gloves aimed at Hillary already.


Agenda????? Their agenda now is to win and that requires some solid left hooks.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Same here.The national elections get more attention. Unfortunately here it is mostly all negative ads.
> Election Day at my house is a big deal. My kids come here and we call out for food and watch until we get a winner.
> It went pretty quickly in 2008 and 2012. Just a few hours before President Obama was called as the winner both times.


Sounds great! That would have been amazing back in 2008. Amazing and gut wrenching, waiting for the result. I can't remember but in your opinion Brat, did President Obama get his message out there? Did he rise above the BS. I vaguely remember that maybe he did.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> If we do it is broken. If the repugs can get away with closing the doors to polling places while there is still a line waiting to get in, or close polling places and make the trip to vote a major inconvenience, for some in the south 90 miles. Next they will try to eliminate absentee ballots.


I've tried 3 federal elections in a row to get an absentee ballot. All I've gotten have been excuses until it's too late to vote that way. I've managed to vote anyway but it would be easier to file an absentee ballot.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

We have voted absentee for the last 18 years. We are about 20 minutes out of town and I didn't want to ever give myself an excuse not to vote, since I've never missed a vote since I started voting. When we used to get rain (remember those days, Northern Californians?) it would definitely start in November, and we had trees go down across the roads several times. And there is only one road in and out. So just to be on the safe side. We get all the paperwork on ample time to read everything. I tune out the propaganda through the mail. We like it and the mail always gets through!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

If you are interested in the Duggar's interview on CNN and Fox, google and there is lots there. I watched a bit of Fox but it was too slanted for me. I did watch CNN last night. I think I will go back and watch the Fox program if I can stomach it.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Sounds great!  That would have been amazing back in 2008. Amazing and gut wrenching, waiting for the result. I can't remember but in your opinion Brat, did President Obama get his message out there? Did he rise above the BS. I vaguely remember that maybe he did.


Yes, I think he did.
What we have to do is keep up on the debates and speeches of all of the candidates and not pay attention to the Koch propaganda.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> We have voted absentee for the last 18 years. We are about 20 minutes out of town and I didn't want to ever give myself an excuse not to vote, since I've never missed a vote since I started voting. When we used to get rain (remember those days, Northern Californians?) it would definitely start in November, and we had trees go down across the roads several times. And there is only one road in and out. So just to be on the safe side. We get all the paperwork on ample time to read everything. I tune out the propaganda through the mail. We like it and the mail always gets through!


I wish it worked like that here in SC. Our address, though, is a very diverse neighborhood where all kinds of things come in the mailbox or shoved in the fence discouraging people in this area from voting.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I was impressed with Hillary's speech in Texas today. Automated voter registration in every state. What an idea!
> Youths would automatically be registered on their 18th birthday.
> When it comes time to go to the polls, you are already registered. I think it's a great idea. Any thoughts?


Be interesting to see the logistics that make sure all the eligible voters (age, citizenship status, whatever the other criteria are that are constitutional and unbiased) are included and that they are notified with some sort of motivational mailing, text, or tweet.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> I think the democrats are doing a big push for 2020. I don't think they expect it yet in 2016.


Considering the charmers running in 2016 they may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

NJG said:


> And along that same line, I have thought it was a good idea to let illegals get a drivers license. Then you have them on record as being here, and they are going to drive anyway and then should get insurance.


And be on record as existing and pay taxes like the rest of us.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

JustBeachy said:


> The only thing I saw come,up was that he used a quote from Senator Robert Byrd.
> 
> I'm no Chaffe fan myself, but I will say that unlike other Dixiecrats who became Republican when the Democratic party fought for civil rights for blacks.... instead of remaining prejudiced, Byrd changed and expressed regret for his time as a bigot in the KKK. He could've just switched parties as the rest of the Dixicrats did, instead he chose to evolve.
> 
> ...


Chaffee was never a Dixiecrat. He's from Rhode Island. And Byrd was one of those rare people who aren't afraid to change their mind-set and to apologize when they see their mistakes.

It's what I liked about Bobby Kennedy. I still get sad when I think about his murder.

........................................................................................

To quote Rick Perry, Oops. I misread your message. It was Byrd you called a Dixiecrat, not Chaffee.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

http://www.isidewith.com/political-quiz

This is a very interesting and complete quiz on the issues and which of four different party lines your answers place you. It was posted by KPG on another thread. The questions are valid and the analysis of answers and where your answers place you on the political spectrum is fun and informative. Try it you will like it. My answers place me 100% Green Party and 99% Socialist.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> http://www.isidewith.com/political-quiz
> 
> This is a very interesting and complete quiz on the issues and which of four different party lines your answers place you. It was posted by KPG on another thread. The questions are valid and the analysis of answers and where your answers place you on the political spectrum is fun and informative. Try it you will like it. My answers place me 100% Green Party and 99% Socialist.


Interesting indeed. I am about where I thought I would be and proud of it.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

MarilynKnits said:


> Interesting indeed. I am about where I thought I would be and proud of it.


Our scores tell us a lot about ourselves.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Our scores tell us a lot about ourselves.


Indeed, where our sensitivities and humanity lie.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

*Fighting the Derp*

When it comes to economics  and other subjects, but Ill focus on what I know best  we live in an age of derp and cheap cynicism. And there are powerful forces behind both tendencies. But those forces can be fought, and the place to start fighting is within yourself.

What am I talking about here? Derp is a term borrowed from the cartoon South Park that has achieved wide currency among people I talk to, because its useful shorthand for an all-too-obvious feature of the modern intellectual landscape: people who keep saying the same thing no matter how much evidence accumulates that its completely wrong.

The quintessential example is fear mongering over inflation. It was, perhaps, forgivable for economists, pundits, and politicians to warn about runaway inflation some years ago, when the Federal Reserve was just beginning its efforts to help a depressed economy. After all, everyone makes bad predictions now and then.

But making the same wrong prediction year after year, never acknowledging past errors or considering the possibility that you have the wrong model of how the economy works  well, thats derp.

And theres a lot of derp out there. Inflation derp, in particular, has become more or less a required position among Republicans. Even economists with solid reputations, whose professional work should have made them skeptical of inflation hysteria, have spent years echoing the paranoia of the goldbugs. And that tells you why derp abides: its basically political.

Its an article of faith on the right that any attempt by the government to fight unemployment must lead to disaster, so the faithful must keep predicting disaster no matter how often it fails to materialize.

Still, doesnt everyone do this? No, and thats where the cheap cynicism comes in.

True, the peddlers of politically inspired derp are quick to accuse others of the same sin. For example, right at the beginning of the Obama administration Robert Lucas, a Nobel laureate at the University of Chicago, accused Christina Romer, the administrations chief economist, of intellectual fraud. Her analysis of fiscal policy, he declared, was just a very naked rationalization for policies that were already, you know, decided on for other reasons.

In general, anyone practicing some kind of Keynesian economics  an approach that, among other things, correctly predicted quiescent inflation and interest rates  is constantly accused of just looking for reasons to expand government.

But derp isnt universal. Theres also plenty of genuine, honest analysis out there  and you dont have to be a technical expert to tell the difference.

Ive already mentioned one telltale sign of derp: predictions that just keep being repeated no matter how wrong theyve been in the past. Another sign is the never-changing policy prescription, like the assertion that slashing tax rates on the wealthy, which you advocate all the time, just so happens to also be the perfect response to a financial crisis nobody expected.

Yet another is a call for long-term responses to short-term events  for example, a permanent downsizing of government in response to a recession.

And heres the thing: if you look at what Ms. Romer and many other Keynesians had to say, none of those telltale signs were present. They advocated deficit spending as a response to a severe downturn, not a universal elixir, and the measures they called for, like infrastructure spending and budget aid to state governments, were designed to be temporary rather than a permanent expansion (and the 2009 stimulus did, in fact, fade away on schedule.)

So derp isnt destiny. But how can you  whether youre a pundit, a policy maker, or just a concerned citizen  protect yourself against derpitude? The first line of defense, Id argue, is to always be suspicious of people telling you what you want to hear.

Thus, if youre a conservative opposed to a stronger safety net, you should be extra skeptical about claims that health reform is about to crash and burn, especially coming from people who made the same prediction last year and the year before (Obamacare derp runs almost as deep as inflation derp).

But if youre a liberal who believes that we should reduce inequality, you should similarly be cautious about studies purporting to show that inequality is responsible for many of our economic ills, from slow growth to financial instability. Those studies might be correct  the fact is that theres less derp on Americas left than there is on the right  but you nonetheless need to fight the temptation to let political convenience dictate your beliefs.

Fighting the derp can be hard, not least because it can upset friends who want to be reassured in their beliefs. But you should do it anyway: its your civic duty.

Paul Krugman, http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/08/opinion/paul-krugman-fighting-the-derp.html?ref=todayspaper&_r=0


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> *Fighting the Derp*
> 
> When it comes to economics  and other subjects, but Ill focus on what I know best  we live in an age of derp and cheap cynicism. And there are powerful forces behind both tendencies. But those forces can be fought, and the place to start fighting is within yourself.
> 
> ...


Excellent and clever article.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Today the grand jury indicted Michael Slager on murder charges for the shooting of Walter Scott. I didn't believe it would happen but it did.

Now, I will only believe the trial has a chance of offering real justice if the city stops paying his health insurance.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Derp is everywhere.....don't step in derp! O'Reilly's middle name is Derp!
I love this.
Krugman rings true so much of the time. He is so brilliant and understandable in his writing. Not a snob.
Thanks that was uplifting.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I


Poor Purl said:


> *Fighting the Derp*
> 
> When it comes to economics  and other subjects, but Ill focus on what I know best  we live in an age of derp and cheap cynicism. And there are powerful forces behind both tendencies. But those forces can be fought, and the place to start fighting is within yourself.
> 
> ...


Kol hakavod, Paul and Pearl.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

IMHO Paul Krugman is one of the most interesting economists of our times. Thank you for providing this article.

He's not one of those pundits predicting 10 of the last 2 recessions.



Poor Purl said:


> *Fighting the Derp*
> 
> When it comes to economics  and other subjects, but Ill focus on what I know best  we live in an age of derp and cheap cynicism. And there are powerful forces behind both tendencies. But those forces can be fought, and the place to start fighting is within yourself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Today the grand jury indicted Michael Slager on murder charges for the shooting of Walter Scott. I didn't believe it would happen but it did.
> 
> Now, I will only believe the trial has a chance of offering real justice if the city stops paying his health insurance.


Are they paying his life insurance, too? That may mean the death penalty is in the offing.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

cookiequeen said:


> I
> 
> Kol hakavod, Paul and Pearl.


Todah rabah, Malkah shel oogiot.

Have you seen the 2-minute videos Robert Reich has made with Move On? They're super!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> IMHO Paul Krugman is one of the most interesting economists of our times. Thank you for providing this article.
> 
> He's not one of those pundits predicting 10 of the last 2 recessions.


I don't think "interesting" and "economists" should ever appear in the same sentence. But I guess he's both, which makes him a rarity.

And he's an unashamed liberal - his blog is called "The Conscience of a Liberal."


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> Todah rabah, Malkah shel oogiot.
> 
> Have you seen the 2-minute videos Robert Reich has made with Move On? They're super!


I am testing out my feeble Hebrew:

Thank you very much, Queen of languages????? Please correct, PP, if necessary. I think I will continue my study of Hebrew here in the land of fewer Jews.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

SQM said:


> I am testing out my feeble Hebrew:
> 
> Thank you very much, Queen of languages????? Please correct, PP, if necessary. I think I will continue my study of Hebrew here in the land of fewer Jews.


I think _oogiot_ are cookies.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Are they paying his life insurance, too? That may mean the death penalty is in the offing.


No, only his health insurance. Frankly I don't much trust a jury around here to give him much, if any, time. Death penalty? For killing a n......? Never going to happen. I will be very surprised if he gets 5 years. I expect a jury to acquit him on grounds of self-defense. If he does get the 5 he'll be out in less than a year the way our justice system works here.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I think _oogiot_ are cookies.


Yes it is. That makes sense. Cookie Queen. Ha ha. But she is also great with languages.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Kansas Governor Brownback said he will defund the state's judicial system if they vote against him.

And they call President Obama a dictator?
What is a state without a judicial system? On the court's side, they are pushing him (Brownback) to start funding education.

I am glad I don't live there. The man has run the state into the ground financially and the far right conservatives like it that way. Was the Bates Motel in Kansas?

This is the same state that tried to make it so that welfare recipients could only withdraw $25.00 per day from ATM's. It was overturned because it did not comply with federal law. Could you imagine telling your landlord or mortgage company that "I can only pay my rent in increments of $15.00 per day? The other $10.00 I need for gas and food and medicine, school supplies and clothes for my kids, and the utility bills."


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I don't think "interesting" and "economists" should ever appear in the same sentence. But I guess he's both, which makes him a rarity.
> 
> And he's an unashamed liberal - his blog is called "The Conscience of a Liberal."


Listen to Richard Wolff sometime and know there is more than one interesting economist.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Listen to Richard Wolff sometime and know there is more than one interesting economist.


I thought Bill Clinton was a very interesting economist


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I thought Bill Clinton was a very interesting economist


In what way?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> In what way?


With the brain above his waist!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> With the brain above his waist!


I do not think much of his economic knowledge as his actions were the precursor to our current banking problems. Also his welfare reform has harmed women and children.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Just taking a little break from packing. Tuesday I will wake up in Massachusetts and go to bed in Maine. Monday I was so exhausted that I had trouble balancing. Oh well. Packing is overwhelming even when it is a short trip, and this is packing for the rest of my life. Following are replies that came to me while I was catching up on LOLL, since it has not been showing up in my inbox for the last several days.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Camacho said:


> Just taking a little break from packing. Tuesday I will wake up in Massachusetts and go to bed in Maine. Monday I was so exhausted that I had trouble balancing. Oh well. Packing is overwhelming even when it is a short trip, and this is packing for the rest of my life. Following are replies that came to me while I was catching up on LOLL, since it has not been showing up in my inbox for the last several days.


Moving is awful but it does end. And the 'rest of your life' makes it all the more nutty. Just remember to breathe.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

peacegoddess said:


> I do not think much of his economic knowledge as his actions were the precursor to our current banking problems. Also his welfare reform has harmed women and children.


My sister got thrown off welfare when she still didn't have enough income to not be on welfare after six years on it in Maine a number of years back thanks to Clinton's "ending welfare as we know it" and the way it played out in Maine, where she was living at the time. I've always regarded both Clintons as being old-fashioned moderate Republicans. But I held my nose and voted for the guy anyway the first time and I really don't remember the second time, because we were living in New Hampshire in 1992 and in Massachusetts in 1996. I felt dirty after voting for him. I may have voted for someone a little to his left in 1996. Clinton was very intelligent, but I just don't agree with his economic reasoning. I really didn't like the expression "the end of welfare as we know it" at all.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Biblical excuse? They really don't want to hear this one:
> 
> Ezekiel 16:48-50
> 48.."As I live," declares the Lord GOD, "Sodom, your sister and her daughters have not done as you and your daughters have done.
> ...


Thank you for posting this. It is so important to practice basic hospitality and to share one's bounty with those who have not, that two cities were destroyed because of it.
Another one I heard at some of the sort of interdenominational Bible meetings that I have gone to, is that there is indeed some mention of something we modern people might construe as homosexuality in the Gospels. Remember Jesus' healing of the centurion's servant? The Greek word that is translated "servant" I heard a Bible scholar (unfortunately I don't recall which Bible scholar) say shows up in the Bible only in that one story, and in other Greek writing from the same time, it had a very specific meaning referring to the nature of the relationship, shall we say. Maybe "kept boy" might be more accurate? Anyway, Jesus did not condemn either the centurion or the servant. He healed the servant, and commended the faith of the centurion. This sounds like quite the opposite of condemnation to me. In fact, such a relationship has no hint of promiscuity either, and I have heard some people who call themselves Christians saying "homosexuality is promiscuity" which is utterly ridiculous, as the most promiscuous people I have known have tended to be heterosexual. If anything the homosexual people I have known have tended to be a little prudish and many of them in very faithful committed relationships.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

NJG said:


> Caroline is US Ambassador to Japan. She was considering running for the senate in 08, for Hillary's old seat, but decided against it.


What about Bobby's daughter Kathleen Kennedy Townsend? I don't remember if she has any public office right now but in the fairly recent past she held some statewide office somewhere like Maryland.
I am glad that Joe II (RFK's oldest son) is no longer in politics except for dealing with Venezuelan oil for poor people or something. Some time within our first year or two in Waltham, I stood out and also went door to door for a particular Democratic candidate for state senate. Her campaign threw a dinner that happened to be on my birthday. Susan Fargo invited me to bring my mother and children along as my husband had to be somewhere else that evening and it would be a celebration of my birthday,too. Well of course there were a lot of people there, so what did my Jonno do? He found a safe place - under the rostrum -- before the event really got underway. He was eight years old at the time. How did Joe Kennedy, who was a featured speaker at this dinner because he was a US Representative at the time? He yelled at me to get "this -- this -- this -- TWO-year-old" out from under the podium right away. I voted for Susan Fargo that first time and kept on voting for her all the subsequent times she ran, but I lost all respect for Joe Kennedy as a politician. Mother and I sat there and she commented to me that a good politician would simply never have responded to that situation in that way, especially considering his aunt Eunice Kennedy Shriver had started the Special Olympics and had really been instrumental in seeing to it that children who are not "normal" are accepted. My mother just felt Jonno was very shy and he wasn't harming anyone or anything by hiding under the rostrum.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> I was impressed with Hillary's speech in Texas today. Automated voter registration in every state. What an idea!
> Youths would automatically be registered on their 18th birthday.
> When it comes time to go to the polls, you are already registered. I think it's a great idea. Any thoughts?


Agreement.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

Isidewith.... is cute. I came out 98% Green, 96% Socialist, and 94% Democratic. Very cute.


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> Yes, there was, Joe, killed in war, Kathleen? killed in a plane crash on her way home from the war, Patricia who married Peter Lawford, John, Bobby, and Teddy, and Rose whom Joe SR. sent off to an institution to get a labotomy because she was on the slow side. It just made her a vegetable in the long run.
> I think Joe Sr. was one mean SOB
> 
> Do you have Netflix, Wombat? There is a series on the Kennedy's. Teddy was not mentioned in the film once. I found that a little surprising.


There was also Eunice, who married Sargent Shriver and started Special Olympics or helped get them started. As a result when kids in my children's generation want to insult someone's intelligence, they call them "special."


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Camacho said:


> Just taking a little break from packing. Tuesday I will wake up in Massachusetts and go to bed in Maine. Monday I was so exhausted that I had trouble balancing. Oh well. Packing is overwhelming even when it is a short trip, and this is packing for the rest of my life. Following are replies that came to me while I was catching up on LOLL, since it has not been showing up in my inbox for the last several days.


Remember to stay hydrated. Yeah, more pit stops, but if you are having balance problems, it is one symptom of dehydration. You have enough on your plate that you want to keep yourself as healthy as you can, and good hydration is a simple part of the equation. Best of happiness in the new location.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Camacho said:


> Another one I heard at some of the sort of interdenominational Bible meetings that I have gone to, is that there is indeed some mention of something we modern people might construe as homosexuality in the Gospels. Remember Jesus' healing of the centurion's servant?


There's another reference that never gets mentioned and, I think, is much more telling. That of Jesus in the garden when the Romans came to arrest him and there was 'a certain young man' who fled naked from the soldiers. (Mark 14:51-52)


----------



## Camacho (Feb 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> There's another reference that never gets mentioned and, I think, is much more telling. That of Jesus in the garden when the Romans came to arrest him and there was 'a certain young man' who fled naked from the soldiers. (Mark 14:51-52)


Aah, yes.... and he was part of Jesus' entourage.Those fundies who condemn homosexuality any more than heterosexuality are kind of short on legs to stand on, IMHO. Sexuality is not to be condemned, it just is. -- maybe something to be outgrown, as in not thinking about it constantly, and not letting what other consenting adults do with one another bother one.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Listen to Richard Wolff sometime and know there is more than one interesting economist.


I've heard him, and you're right. But still rarities.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> I do not think much of his economic knowledge as his actions were the precursor to our current banking problems. Also his welfare reform has harmed women and children.


I can't understand why he did what he did to welfare. And his economics was apparently learned from Alan Greenspan and Robert Rubin, both of whom have strong ties to banks.

The only thing Clinton seems to have done right is turn the deficit into a surplus, and it took one year of Bush to undo that.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I can't understand why he did what he did to welfare. And his economics was apparently learned from Alan Greenspan and Robert Rubin, both of whom have strong ties to banks.
> 
> The only thing Clinton seems to have done right is turn the deficit into a surplus, and it took one year of Bush to undo that.


I don't know why he"reformed" welfare, but lifting the economy as he did was a good thing, right?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't know why he"reformed" welfare, but lifting the economy as he did was a good thing, right?


Yes. To quote myself: "The only thing Clinton seems to have done right is turn the deficit into a surplus."


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't know why he"reformed" welfare, but lifting the economy as he did was a good thing, right?


It was part of Clinton's way of gaining a surplus.

For a short while I was working in corporate america doing training for the welfare dept. It did bother me to see capable men and women getting welfare when I had to leave my 4 year old in daycare and both exman and I were working to make it in NYC.

I am with GNebs. All the politicians are the same.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

SQM said:


> It was part of Clinton's way of gaining a surplus.
> 
> For a short while I was working in corporate america doing training for the welfare dept. It did bother me to see capable men and women getting welfare when I had to leave my 4 year old in daycare and both exman and I were working to make it in NYC.
> 
> I am with GNebs. All the politicians are the same.


Really? Mark Hatfield and Dick Cheney? Jimmy Carter and George Bush (Shrub)
Don't think so. IMHO


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Really? Mark Hatfield and Dick Cheney? Jimmy Carter and George Bush (Shrub)
> Don't think so. IMHO


I'm with you. It's so easy to dismiss them all, but Elizabeth Warren and Scott Brown? Russ Feingold and Scott Walker? Bernie Sanders and anyone else?


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Really? Mark Hatfield and Dick Cheney? Jimmy Carter and George Bush (Shrub)
> Don't think so. IMHO


No, they are not all the same, but no one is perfect and does everything exactly the way you want them too. After all, there are millions of us with opinions. Try pleasing everyone. I have never seen such a bunch of hypocrites though as there are on the right, the latest being Hastert. I read a comment , not sure if it was on here or elsewhere, that said If a person has a lot of anti gay rhetoric coming out of their mouth, there is probably something gay gong in. Sure has been true for some of those on the right.

I think Clinton's plan was to get people off welfare and to work. I think they set a limit to the number of years a person could be on welfare and must go to work. I can't say I paid that much attention to all the new rules, but it sure seemed better than doing nothing. According to the right though, it is all Reagan's "welfare queens" still on welfare and they never think about the elderly, the disabled or the veterans, it's just all those takers.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

NJG said:


> No, they are not all the same, but no one is perfect and does everything exactly the way you want them too. After all, there are millions of us with opinions. Try pleasing everyone. I have never seen such a bunch of hypocrites though as there are on the right, the latest being Hastert. I read a comment , not sure if it was on here or elsewhere, that said If a person has a lot of anti gay rhetoric coming out of their mouth, there is probably something gay gong in. Sure has been true for some of those on the right.
> 
> I think Clinton's plan was to get people off welfare and to work. I think they set a limit to the number of years a person could be on welfare and must go to work. I can't say I paid that much attention to all the new rules, but it sure seemed better than doing nothing. According to the right though, it is all Reagan's "welfare queens" still on welfare and they never think about the elderly, the disabled or the veterans, it's just all those takers.


Well the way welfare reform has worked out, (and those who paid attention knew this would happen) is that the minute a woman gets a raise beyond the income guide lines for subsidized childcare so she can work, she losses the subsidized childcare and CANNOT afford the childcare so she cannot work without childcare. This stupid freaking proviso was written into the welfare reform package. It screwed women who want to work, but need low or no cost childcare to afford to work. This was supported by a majority of Democrats. Clinton's policies did damage to the environment. Women and children and in the long term the economy. He was a freaking centrist just like Obama and Hillary.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Well the way welfare reform has worked out, (and those who paid attention knew this would happen) is that the minute a woman gets a raise beyond the income guide lines for subsidized childcare so she can work, she losses the subsidized childcare and CANNOT afford the childcare so she cannot work without childcare. This stupid freaking proviso was written into the welfare reform package. It screwed women who want to work, but need low or no cost childcare to afford to work. This was supported by a majority of Democrats. Clinton's policies did damage to the environment. Women and children and in the long term the economy. He was a freaking centrist just like Obama and Hillary.


Centrist? He's the man who killed Glass-Stiegall.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Another person who KNOWS what will happen! It amazes me as I have said before. I must be weird. I never once knew who was going to win an election, or who would be nominated. So many People know what is going to happen they might just as well forget about the election and those who know what is going to happen can let us all know.
> 
> You are one of the group of people posting on these threads who KNOWS what is going to happen. Could it possibly be that you could possibly be incorrect? It is so interesting the
> people who don't need to wait to find out. They start stating facts before there are any.
> ...


If the democrats nominate him I will happily eat my words. Do you really think the centrist leaning democrats will nominate him?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Really? Mark Hatfield and Dick Cheney? Jimmy Carter and George Bush (Shrub)
> Don't think so. IMHO


----
:thumbup: :thumbup:

*"All the politicians are the same".*
It still amazes me how many flat statements like that are made as if there is no possibility that they might be incorrect even though they must know that out of out of l0, l00 or 500 people no two people are the exact same. Jimmy Carter and George W. Bush are as far apart in everyway Good example.
I know - same old, same old argument from me. I think though that it is extremely important that people acknowledge the possibility (to me the Probability)of others' differences and not say they are all exactly the same. In my opinion, it leaves no room for conversation. If it were true it would be chaos much more than it is now.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I see no one has posted here since I did on the 9th so I am posting to bring the topic forward.

I mentioned that I had an adventure in Ladysmith, last Friday but never 
got around to telling you all about it. 

I had a major fall - I was carrying two hotdogs toward a bench that Pat was sitting on (we had decided to share a hot dog ) I was not aware that one corner of the concrete base that the bench was built on, was jutting up about 4 or 5 inches. The ground under it had washed away last winter I guess. 

Anyway I didn't see it and tripped - the hotdogs went flying and I went straight into the cement, face first with a bang. Pat said it sounded like a shot. I lost consciousness for a minute or two and then I rolled off the cement onto the grass. Blood all over - I wear dentures and the top denture was split lengthwise in two two teeth were gone in the front of the plate and that part went through my upper lip and the roof of my mouth was sliced by the sharp edge. Blood everywhere and I was really wobbly. The other part of the denture started sliding down my throat but I was awake enough to stop it from choking although the inside of my mouth was like raw meat.

What a mess. 

Anyway I ended up in the small hospital there and the doctor after checking me out said that I was extremely lucky and I 'had dodged a big bullet" as rarely would a fall as hard and sudden as that cause no major problems,

He warned me to take it extremely easy for 2 weeks as he was concerned about a 'brain bleed' from the whiplash. It is now a week and I seem to be okay except my mouth was all sliced up and the lip was 3 times the size. Anyway I am taking it easy. I will be glad however when this week is over as I have a mild headache and have had it looked at again. -Dr. was concerned and I have to see him again on Monday. It is likely okay. So good thoughts would really be appreciated. I was going to post yesterday, but with with "she who won't be named was 'visiting' again", I didn't want to post over there - I am okay, wobbly and my face is really sore (mostly inside my mouth) so eating is a problem. I am living on soup and pudding. It is still a bit of a blur but it seems I got through it. Will know for sure next Friday. Interesting experience as I have had dentures since I was 21 and no one EVER sees me without my top plate (until now). I am past the point now of even minding it . Can't get my knickers in a knot , as I am really really lucky. 

Prayers if you Pray, good thoughts if you don't will be so much appreciated.

I hope you don't mind the gory details. I don't know how to tell a story without using quite a few words!! :wink:


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Good thoughts, absolutely. What an awful thing to have happen but I'm so glad it wasn't worse. I'll hope there's no lingering damage other than to your wallet for replacing the denture.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I see no one has posted here since I did on the 9th so I am posting to bring the topic forward.
> 
> I mentioned that I had an adventure in Ladysmith, last Friday but never
> got around to telling you all about it.
> ...


How awful! Best wishes for a speedy return to normal. I'm so glad you didn't break any bones. Please take care!!!


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Falls can be so very ugly in so many ways. Hope you feel better soon. Liquid diet...smoothies galore!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Designer, what a horrible thing to go through! Hope you recover quickly and completely. Take care and be gentle with yourself.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I see no one has posted here since I did on the 9th so I am posting to bring the topic forward.
> 
> I mentioned that I had an adventure in Ladysmith, last Friday but never
> got around to telling you all about it.
> ...


How terrible that must have felt. So sorry it happened to you, and you certainly have me sending good thoughts your way. I could say something "wise" like Take care of yourself, but I know you do that. It's good that your freak accident had what I hope will turn out to be only temporary consequences, though getting new dentures is probably a pain and a half. But maybe you should wear body armor from now on.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I see no one has posted here since I did on the 9th so I am posting to bring the topic forward.
> 
> I mentioned that I had an adventure in Ladysmith, last Friday but never
> got around to telling you all about it.
> ...


I am so sorry this happened to you. It was not what I was expecting to hear. Take care.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind thoughts and wishes. I am getting better each day. So far, so good.  Keeping my fingers crossed. Still weak and wobbly but definitely improving.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I see no one has posted here since I did on the 9th so I am posting to bring the topic forward.
> 
> I mentioned that I had an adventure in Ladysmith, last Friday but never
> got around to telling you all about it.
> ...


Shirley, I am really worried about you and honestly hope nothing serious will result from this nasty fall. You certain did not do things by half, do you. Ouch I am feeling your pain. You were luck the dentures did not go down your throat. I totally understand your comment about people not seeing you without your top plate. I have worn dentures since I was 19 years old. I think it was common practice way back in the days of our youth. I also know how worried Pat must be about you. So I am sending you a virtual hug and lots of love for a speedy recovery.

Now, on the lighter side and please do not take offence as no offence is intended. I have heard that Pat is wandering around carrying a huge sign that reads "I did not do this to her, honestly. I did not lay a finger on her, honestly. She did it to herself, honestly. She fell over, honestly. And no she was not drunk but she was intending to eat a hot dog". So, can you say that eating hot dogs is a dangerous thing to do and that they could be bad for your health and safety???


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Shirley, I am really worried about you and honestly hope nothing serious will result from this nasty fall. You certain did not do things by half, do you. Ouch I am feeling your pain. You were luck the dentures did not go down your throat. I totally understand your comment about people not seeing you without your top plate. I have worn dentures since I was 19 years old. I think it was common practice way back in the days of our youth. I also know how worried Pat must be about you. So I am sending you a virtual hug and lots of love for a speedy recovery.
> 
> Now, on the lighter side and please do not take offence as no offence is intended. I have heard that Pat is wandering around carrying a huge sign that reads "I did not do this to her, honestly. I did not lay a finger on her, honestly. She did it to herself, honestly. She fell over, honestly. And no she was not drunk but she was intending to eat a hot dog". So, can you say that eating hot dogs is a dangerous thing to do and that they could be bad for your health and safety???


He was in worse shape than I was in a way. He was sitting watching the children playing on the beach, looked up just in time to see me face first - with two boxes of hotdogs and chips flying through the air and me hitting with such a bang that he said it sounded like a shot. I remember looking at him when I came too, and he was holding paper towels to my face (the person running the kiosk came running with water and towels. . He really should carry a sign. He took me for a short walk and drive today and we were talking about it. He said 'lets leave the adventures alone for awhile and just get back to normal. He sure has been a Godsend this winter for me. thanks for the nice messages. I am okay as long as there is no bleed - then we will have to deal with it and I am praying it isn't necessary.

Thanks for all the concern everyone. I am going to bed, and read. It is only 9:30 here. I didn't sleep during the day as the Doctor recommended I should sit up and rest rather than sleep.

talk to you all tomorrow.

What did you think about Hillary's speech? I liked a lot of what she said. I didn't get a chance to watch it all though.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Shirley, it could have been so much worse. Glad you are already in the recovery mode, and I would say you are "one tough cookie." You have my prayers, and most important you have Pat to care for you, so I know you will be back to normal soon. 

I didn't hear all of Hillary's speech either, but what I heard, I thought was good.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Dearest lady, so sorry you had the accident. I hope there are no long lasting effects and that you are back to normal health quickly.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Speedy recovery. What a tale.
Hillary was great. Especially the part where she said, " I know I'll make mistakes. I have made many in the past. And there are plenty of people around to bring them up all the time"! 
Something like that. Anyway it was quite humorous and to the point. Why do we in USA have to tear down the opponent rather than talk about our own policies, ideas and accomplishments.
I for one, am sick to death of it.
Of course, the latest kerfuffle with Hassert being apparently now told, a life long homosexual. And he's one of the main ones whs went after Clinton to impeach him. Meanwhile, paying blackmail for some long-ago tryst. What a dummy.. And more proof, keep one's own nose clean.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Good thoughts, absolutely. What an awful thing to have happen but I'm so glad it wasn't worse. I'll hope there's no lingering damage other than to your wallet for replacing the denture.


Thanks Judy -- I haven't worried about no teeth up until now. I will likely find that part difficult as I have never ever been anywhere, even around the house without my top set at least! However, there is not a darned thing I can do about it and I learned over the years that there is no point in worrying about something you have no control over.

I just got new ones before we moved here and likely they won't be covered by insurance unless there is a special circumstance clause. I still have my old ones so I am going to see how much if any damage is in my mouth and quite possibly I will just go back to them for awhile until I am sure there won't be any changes (that is if they fit).

How are you doing?? Have you had any word about the triplets? How is sweet little Grace doing? I think about them often. You are in my thoughts. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

peacegoddess said:


> Falls can be so very ugly in so many ways. Hope you feel better soon. Liquid diet...smoothies galore!


Right - I did finally have a cup of fish chowder - it took me half an hour to eat it but boy did it taste good. Pat (hubby) also got me "boost" which is filling and given to patients in the hospital when they can't eat. I appreciate your kind thoughts.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> How terrible that must have felt. So sorry it happened to you, and you certainly have me sending good thoughts your way. I could say something "wise" like Take care of yourself, but I know you do that. It's good that your freak accident had what I hope will turn out to be only temporary consequences, though getting new dentures is probably a pain and a half. But maybe you should wear body armor from now on.


That is what my husband says. I have spent more time in the hospital since January this year than in any other year.

The day before I fell I walked quite quickly around a track and even did a few exercises, shopped, cleaned house and did some baking. I told Pat that finally I was feeling like myself - then Bang! Things are good though and so far no 
bad headache or other symptoms of brain problems ( aside from the brain problems I sometimes show on these threads!)


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> T
> How are you doing?? Have you had any word about the triplets? How is sweet little Grace doing? I think about them often. You are in my thoughts. Shirley


No. I have no word at all. Except for what one kind KPer has relayed to me. I have been totally excised from the family.

As for me...finally got the cataracts removed and tomorrow will get the prescription for new glasses. Just using readers right now and getting along but not as well as I will be when the new specs are ready.

Processed 15 quarts of strawberries for freezing yesterday and today am working to see if I still know how to can.  Been a lot of years since I did that. Starting with a half bushel of peaches. Will be getting an overabundance of cucumbers this year (already ate one but got about 16 more will be ready next week plus fifty-eleven million flowers on 6 ft high vines). Was wondering what to do with them. Pickles seemed to be out because of the amount of salt and my husband's high blood pressure but, thank the internet, I found a couple thousand receipes for salt-free, sugar-free, pickles.

Glad you have a fall back on the denture. And I hope it fits well without giving you too much pain.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Mundane question.....anyone going to watch the new Poldark on PBS tonight?
We just cut the cord, so no cable. But we have Apple TV which carries PBS.
We loved the one done in the 70's I think it was.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> No. I have no word at all. Except for what one kind KPer has relayed to me. I have been totally excised from the family.
> 
> As for me...finally got the cataracts removed and tomorrow will get the prescription for new glasses. Just using readers right now and getting along but not as well as I will be when the new specs are ready.
> 
> ...


Thanks Judy. Have you tried to google the family? it is amazing how you can be the subject without knowing it. Give it a try. Possibly the hospital and the name of the parents. just a thought.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nebs -- if you are reading this, how are the babies doing? How are you and Max doing as well as the parents. such a huge thing - I have been thinking about you all day. Things are looking better and better everyday for me and I am feeling better. Even went out to a little bay and ate fish chowder at the marina - out of this world. I order it whenever I can as the fish is outstanding. coming from the Prairies I can't even imaging going back to eat the chowder we got at home.

. Should not have to worry after Friday. Each day I am looking and feeling better although not healed on the inside. Outside doing very well.

Take care of yourself and try to get some rest. S


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MindyT said:


> Mundane question.....anyone going to watch the new Poldark on PBS tonight?
> We just cut the cord, so no cable. But we have Apple TV which carries PBS.
> We loved the one done in the 70's I think it was.


The protagonist in the new series is incredibly good on the eye and not a bad actor to boot!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> The protagonist in the new series is incredibly good on the eye and not a bad actor to boot!


Good to know, thank you. BTW I'm wrong, it starts next Sunday night on PBS in Northern California.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

MindyT said:


> Good to know, thank you. BTW I'm wrong, it starts next Sunday night on PBS in Northern California.


You are most welcome. Do not miss it!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Good to know, thank you. BTW I'm wrong, it starts next Sunday night on PBS in Northern California.


I think it starts 6/21 in the New York City surrounds in the evening with repeats the following Saturday at 3 PM.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is what my husband says. I have spent more time in the hospital since January this year than in any other year.
> 
> The day before I fell I walked quite quickly around a track and even did a few exercises, shopped, cleaned house and did some baking. I told Pat that finally I was feeling like myself - then Bang! Things are good though and so far no
> bad headache or other symptoms of brain problems ( aside from the brain problems I sometimes show on these threads!)


I hope when (if) I get to your age, I have the same brain problems you show here. Until your fall, you seem to have been in good shape. Speedy recovery!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I hope when (if) I get to your age, I have the same brain problems you show here. Until your fall, you seem to have been in good shape. Speedy recovery!


Thanks Purl. I am doing very well. Today I did a lot. Still stiff but we went for Groceries, walked the track an the sports center, then I baked when we got home and dinner is ready to put in the oven. Poor Pat hasn't been fed that much so he will enjoy Meat pie, salad, garlic bread and pudding with whipped cream and a piece of cake for Dinner.

I will eat what I can.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Purl. I am doing very well. Today I did a lot. Still stiff but we went for Groceries, walked the track an the sports center, then I baked when we got home and dinner is ready to put in the oven. Poor Pat hasn't been fed that much so he will enjoy Meat pie, salad, garlic bread and pudding with whipped cream and a piece of cake for Dinner.
> 
> I will eat what I can.


You are amazing. I can never do all you do on the best of days. Your dinner sounds yummy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I see no one has posted here since I did on the 9th so I am posting to bring the topic forward.
> 
> I mentioned that I had an adventure in Ladysmith, last Friday but never
> got around to telling you all about it.
> ...


I hope you are doing better, Shirley
. Prayers and good thoughts are headed your way. Take it easy.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> No. I have no word at all. Except for what one kind KPer has relayed to me. I have been totally excised from the family.
> 
> As for me...finally got the cataracts removed and tomorrow will get the prescription for new glasses. Just using readers right now and getting along but not as well as I will be when the new specs are ready.
> 
> ...


Oh, you are so lucky to have those peaches! I have run out of my home made peach preserves. The canning peaches we get here aren't the best. 
Have you checked out any recipes for refrigerator pickles? You could use the srtificial sweetener in those.

We are going to pick strawberries this weekend. I will make strawberry jam and strawberry rhubarb jam. I'm not a big fan of rhubarb, but the crushed pineapple I add to it flavors it nicely.
I do my canning on the patio. I use the base for my turkey frier and put the big canning pot on that to process the tomatoes.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks Purl. I am doing very well. Today I did a lot. Still stiff but we went for Groceries, walked the track an the sports center, then I baked when we got home and dinner is ready to put in the oven. Poor Pat hasn't been fed that much so he will enjoy Meat pie, salad, garlic bread and pudding with whipped cream and a piece of cake for Dinner.
> 
> I will eat what I can.


Poor Pat indeed. If he lost any weight while you were laid up, he'll gain it back any minute now.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> Oh, you are so lucky to have those peaches! I have run out of my home made peach preserves. The canning peaches we get here aren't the best.
> Have you checked out any recipes for refrigerator pickles? You could use the srtificial sweetener in those.
> 
> We are going to pick strawberries this weekend. I will make strawberry jam and strawberry rhubarb jam. I'm not a big fan of rhubarb, but the crushed pineapple I add to it flavors it nicely.
> I do my canning on the patio. I use the base for my turkey frier and put the big canning pot on that to process the tomatoes.


I found plenty of recipes for salt-free/sugar-free pickles. Most of them look really good and I've picked 3 that fit with our tastes. Strawberries are pretty well done here. April and May are prime times for them. Don't do jams since we don't use sugar, stevia doesn't work well and I won't use the other sweeteners. Do wish we could get rhubarb here...too hot to grow it (last 3 days have been over 100, today is 104 BEFORE the heat index is factored in).

Can't wait for truly local tomatoes. Farmer's market has some good ones but they're trucked in and I'd rather support local farmers. Will can stewed tomatoes and maybe get an extra hundred pounds for tomato juice.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Heat index today is 110 and may go to 113.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Heat index today is 110 and may go to 113.


Too hot, far too hot. I hate it when the temperature is over 90F. Cold down here, well it is winter, but cold because we have not had any rain lately. A few light showers do not count for winter rainfall. Too cold at 4.30 am when I have to get my son off to work as he sometimes has a 6.00 am start and sometimes has to drive to the site rather than the depot. Sometimes he has a 90 km drive to the site. At least there is not too much traffic on the roads that early.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Well the clown car is getting full, The Donald just joined in. According to Trump, if he were president, he would call up the president of Ford Motor, he knows him, you know, and tell him that if he builds this Ford Motor plant in Mexico, that President Trump would tell him that there would be a 35% tax on his cars if he intends to sell them in the US. What? Since when does the president have the authority to change tax policy, just because he wants to. Congress is the one that does that. Of course Mr Ford Motor would call him back the next day and agree to build in the US. Amazing, and oh by the way, Trump, that would be a tariff and not a tax. For someone who thinks he is the smartest person alive, you have a lot to learn.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

NJG said:


> Well the clown car is getting full, The Donald just joined in. According to Trump, if he were president, he would call up the president of Ford Motor, he knows him, you know, and tell him that if he builds this Ford Motor plant in Mexico, that President Trump would tell him that there would be a 35% tax on his cars if he intends to sell them in the US. What? Since when does the president have the authority to change tax policy, just because he wants to. Congress is the one that does that. Of course Mr Ford Motor would call him back the next day and agree to build in the US. Amazing, and oh by the way, Trump, that would be a tariff and not a tax. For someone who thinks he is the smartest person alive, you have a lot to learn.


At one point he said that he was going to be the greatest President in the world for at least one or two things. What a twit!!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> Well the clown car is getting full, The Donald just joined in. According to Trump, if he were president, he would call up the president of Ford Motor, he knows him, you know, and tell him that if he builds this Ford Motor plant in Mexico, that President Trump would tell him that there would be a 35% tax on his cars if he intends to sell them in the US. What? Since when does the president have the authority to change tax policy, just because he wants to. Congress is the one that does that. Of course Mr Ford Motor would call him back the next day and agree to build in the US. Amazing, and oh by the way, Trump, that would be a tariff and not a tax. For someone who thinks he is the smartest person alive, you have a lot to learn.


He says he'll do 'for' the country what he's done for business. Without saying that he's declared business bankruptcy *FOUR* times.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Too hot, far too hot. I hate it when the temperature is over 90F. Cold down here, well it is winter, but cold because we have not had any rain lately. A few light showers do not count for winter rainfall. Too cold at 4.30 am when I have to get my son off to work as he sometimes has a 6.00 am start and sometimes has to drive to the site rather than the depot. Sometimes he has a 90 km drive to the site. At least there is not too much traffic on the roads that early.


Midnight here (almost) and it's still 90.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> He says he'll do 'for' the country what he's done for business. Without saying that he's declared business bankruptcy *FOUR* times.


You beat me to it, Judy, lol. I was going to mention that. He's just a hairdo.... and a bad one at that.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> At one point he said that he was going to be the greatest President in the world for at least one or two things. What a twit!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> At one point he said that he was going to be the greatest President in the world for at least one or two things. What a twit!!


He also said he would be the greatest jobs president God ever crated. Yes he is a twit.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> He also said he would be the greatest jobs president God ever crated. Yes he is a twit.


He is going to end Isis in a "beautiful way". Is it me or does he always look puckered up?


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

NJG said:


> Well the clown car is getting full, The Donald just joined in. According to Trump, if he were president, he would call up the president of Ford Motor, he knows him, you know, and tell him that if he builds this Ford Motor plant in Mexico, that President Trump would tell him that there would be a 35% tax on his cars if he intends to sell them in the US. What? Since when does the president have the authority to change tax policy, just because he wants to. Congress is the one that does that. Of course Mr Ford Motor would call him back the next day and agree to build in the US. Amazing, and oh by the way, Trump, that would be a tariff and not a tax. For someone who thinks he is the smartest person alive, you have a lot to learn.


He's fired-------before he even starts.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Midnight here (almost) and it's still 90.


You are in the South. What do you expect? It must be in the 50's where I live. My place is freezing.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> You are in the South. What do you expect? It must be in the 50's where I live. My place is freezing.


It's June. This does not bode well for mid-July and August. Nights in mid-June are typically in the low 80's.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> It's June. This does not bode well for mid-July and August. Nights in mid-June are typically in the low 80's.


We have been back and forth between hot and humid and chilly and rainy. I just planted my garden last weekend. We have had more rain than sunshine.
It doesn't help with the fibro flare ups. I need a trip to Vegas to warm my bones.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Arizona is having a week over 110 degrees. Give me an ice tea and a ceiling fan....with air conditioning too. Summertime.



jbandsma said:


> Heat index today is 110 and may go to 113.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NJG said:


> Well the clown car is getting full, The Donald just joined in. According to Trump, if he were president, he would call up the president of Ford Motor, he knows him, you know, and tell him that if he builds this Ford Motor plant in Mexico, that President Trump would tell him that there would be a 35% tax on his cars if he intends to sell them in the US. What? Since when does the president have the authority to change tax policy, just because he wants to. Congress is the one that does that. Of course Mr Ford Motor would call him back the next day and agree to build in the US. Amazing, and oh by the way, Trump, that would be a tariff and not a tax. For someone who thinks he is the smartest person alive, you have a lot to learn.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

NJG said:


> Well the clown car is getting full, The Donald just joined in. According to Trump, if he were president, he would call up the president of Ford Motor, he knows him, you know, and tell him that if he builds this Ford Motor plant in Mexico, that President Trump would tell him that there would be a 35% tax on his cars if he intends to sell them in the US. What? Since when does the president have the authority to change tax policy, just because he wants to. Congress is the one that does that. Of course Mr Ford Motor would call him back the next day and agree to build in the US. Amazing, and oh by the way, Trump, that would be a tariff and not a tax. For someone who thinks he is the smartest person alive, you have a lot to learn.


Unfortunately there will be plenty of ******** out there who will agree with his knee jerk statements.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Midnight here (almost) and it's still 90.


You have my sympathy, that is what I hate about Perth's summer nights. It has been cold all day today, now after 4.00 pm and still no rain.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> You beat me to it, Judy, lol. I was going to mention that. He's just a hairdo.... and a bad one at that.


You mean he didn't run through a haystack, backwards? He actually did do his hair?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> He's fired-------before he even starts.


He's fired, or perhaps fried. I think he is toast.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

damemary said:


> Arizona is having a week over 110 degrees. Give me an ice tea and a ceiling fan....with air conditioning too. Summertime.


That's why we moved to Payson. 50 summers of being broiled was enough!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> Well the clown car is getting full, The Donald just joined in. According to Trump, if he were president, he would call up the president of Ford Motor, he knows him, you know, and tell him that if he builds this Ford Motor plant in Mexico, that President Trump would tell him that there would be a 35% tax on his cars if he intends to sell them in the US. What? Since when does the president have the authority to change tax policy, just because he wants to. Congress is the one that does that. Of course Mr Ford Motor would call him back the next day and agree to build in the US. Amazing, and oh by the way, Trump, that would be a tariff and not a tax. For someone who thinks he is the smartest person alive, you have a lot to learn.


Typical CEO!! How many of us have worked for guys like him, whose ego knows no bounds? I always grimace when candidates claim they are qualified for office because they think they can run government like a business. Can't do it. Two completely different purposes, completely different dynamics.

The CEO can issue directives at will, while the elected official must work toward consensus.

The CEO is spending the company's money while the elected official is spending someone else's money.

The CEO's job is to make money; the elected official's job is to work for the common good.

The CEO can target only his market; the elected official has to consider everyone.

People who think businessmen make good legislators are equally clueless. Far too often, they fail miserably. Just like Frump will (and has).


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Remember Fife Symington, successful business man, Governor of Arizona, and convicted felon?



DGreen said:


> Typical CEO!! How many of us have worked for guys like him, whose ego knows no bounds? I always grimace when candidates claim they are qualified for office because they think they can run government like a business. Can't do it. Two completely different purposes, completely different dynamics.
> 
> The CEO can issue directives at will, while the elected official must work toward consensus.
> 
> ...


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

Loistec said:


> Here is a link to an article on the Huffington Post. I like Bernie Sanders.
> 
> What Sanders' Socialism Really Means - http://huff.to/1JEijmS


I'm beginning to learn very hard toward Bernie Sanders. I wonder if this is just what we need..... neither a Republican nor Democrat be......???


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

TapestryArtist said:


> I'm beginning to learn very hard toward Bernie Sanders. I wonder if this is just what we need..... neither a Republican nor Democrat be......???


You and a lot of other people.

Yes, Bernie is exactly what we need. But we also need to clean House (and Senate) of the infestation of extremists and demagogues or he will get the same reception as Obama. Another 8 years of obstructionism and inaction.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

TapestryArtist said:


> I'm beginning to learn very hard toward Bernie Sanders. I wonder if this is just what we need..... neither a Republican nor Democrat be......???


By the way, welcome. I don't think I've seen you here before.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Midnight here (almost) and it's still 90.


What a horror. I hope you have air-conditioning. (If not, I guess you could sleep in a bathtub full of cool water.)


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> He is going to end Isis in a "beautiful way". Is it me or does he always look puckered up?


That's because when he licks his lips, he tastes his own sourness.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> You mean he didn't run through a haystack, backwards? He actually did do his hair?


Some animal climbed up to his head and died there.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> What a horror. I hope you have air-conditioning. (If not, I guess you could sleep in a bathtub full of cool water.)


Oh yes. With a de-humidifier. I have COPD and wouldn't be able to breathe without them.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> He's fired-------before he even starts.


The clown was on the 7.00 pm news on the ABC here in Oz. Yes I know it already tomorrow here but I am just catching up with last night's (Wednesday) news. He is sprouting that he is going to build a huge wall along the Mexican border and Mexico is going to pay for it. Well, if he wins the race and becomes the President of the USA the rest of the world will not have to worry about watching the comedy channel on the idiot box they will just watch the idiot in the White House.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That's because when he licks his lips, he tastes his own sourness.


I have just worked out how he is going to kill off ISIS in a beautiful way, they are going to kill themselves laughing at him.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

I've been here for quite awhile. I don't post every day.... I write books and I weave tiny and small tapestries, and when I get on the internet I play, play, and play some more. Trying to control myself.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

DGreen said:


> .


Do you think if both of them stood for election the monkey might get more votes?


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> Do you think if both of them stood for election the monkey might get more votes?


I'd vote for the monkey.... I wonder what party he belongs to, or maybe he is an Independent.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

TapestryArtist said:


> I'd vote for the monkey.... I wonder what party he belongs to, or maybe he is an Independent.


 :XD:


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

TapestryArtist said:


> I'd vote for the monkey.... I wonder what party he belongs to, or maybe he is an Independent.


He's obviously a democrat. Monkeys care for one another, even one such as the Frump. Or maybe the monkey is just looking for a bug in a rug.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Ladies, this is interesting news.

http://www.libertychat.com/2015/06/rent-a-crowd-company-admits-politicians-are-using-their-service/


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> I have just worked out how he is going to kill off ISIS in a beautiful way, they are going to kill themselves laughing at him.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Ladies, this is interesting news.
> 
> http://www.libertychat.com/2015/06/rent-a-crowd-company-admits-politicians-are-using-their-service/


Surprise, surprise.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Heat index today...113 to 117. Even the grass is too hot to walk on barefooted.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

On a poll I just saw on MNSBC Men polled said Trump would gain traction and women said no, he would not. Just shows how much smarter women are than men! Wee are not fooled by the loud mouth.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> You beat me to it, Judy, lol. I was going to mention that. He's just a hairdo.... and a bad one at that.


That thing may be alive. Did you see the clips of the night show hosts with their eyes lighting up at the material they will have to entertain us? Jon Stewart was especially droll. That face!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> You mean he didn't run through a haystack, backwards? He actually did do his hair?


Eve, warning, the thing may be alive. We don't know from which planet it originated, either. "Danger, Will Robinson!"


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Eve, warning, the thing may be alive. We don't know from which planet it originated, either. "Danger, Will Robinson!"


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> At one point he said that he was going to be the greatest President in the world for at least one or two things. What a twit!!


I couldn't believe it ; also when he said " he had lots, yep,lots of money. He didn't need anyone to back him",what a complete jerk. I Cant believe anyone would even consider him for President. He is so arrogant and he is so sure he is right, I honestly think he believes himself. sheeesh!!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I couldn't believe it . also when he said he had lots, yep,lots of money. He didn't need anyone to back him. what a complete jerk. I Cant believe anyone would even considerer him for President. He is so arrogant and he is so sure he is right, I honestly think he believes himself. sheeesh!!


He is sort of a bad, bad Chevy Chase movie.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Heat index today...113 to 117. Even the grass is too hot to walk on barefooted.


That is very hot, keep hydrated and do not go outside unless it is really necessary. I cannot function on those extremely hot days.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just a note. My fall was 2 weeks ago tomorrow (time flies) and as a result I have been told by my doctor that I don't have to worry about a 'brain bleed' so I managed to escape serious injury from that bad fall. He keeps saying how Lucky I was so I will certainly take his word for it. Shirley


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Just a note. My fall was 2 weeks ago tomorrow (time flies) and as a result I have been told by my doctor that I don't have to worry about a 'brain bleed' so I managed to escape serious injury from that bad fall. He keeps saying how Lucky I was so I will certainly take his word for it. Shirley


That's very good news, Shirl!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

For those who may have missed Trump today, here are parts of his speech compliments of the Young Turks. They have his face blocked out, but decided to leave the hair!

"This is not a political speech, it's worse."






I wonder if he is serious about running or if this isn't some sort of publicity stunt


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Peacegoddess has reason to see the future in this case. It's pretty certain that Bernie Sanders won't get the Democratic nomination, simply because he's not a member of the party. Even if he became one, it's not likely, because of all the people who got there first. But I'll keep hoping anyway; I believe in miracles.


There aren't that many, PP. I think he will be embraced by many voting on the Dem ticket.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome. I'm enjoying your insight.



TapestryArtist said:


> I've been here for quite awhile. I don't post every day.... I write books and I weave tiny and small tapestries, and when I get on the internet I play, play, and play some more. Trying to control myself.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hope the animal monkey would get more votes.



EveMCooke said:


> Do you think if both of them stood for election the monkey might get more votes?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

A young white man walked into a black church here in Charleston and shot and killed 9 people. The only survivor is a 5 year old girl who played dead.

No, the shooter is not dead. No, the shooter is not in custody. No, nobody knows who the shooter is or where. They have video of him but he's still walking around.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Just a note. My fall was 2 weeks ago tomorrow (time flies) and as a result I have been told by my doctor that I don't have to worry about a 'brain bleed' so I managed to escape serious injury from that bad fall. He keeps saying how Lucky I was so I will certainly take his word for it. Shirley


So happy for you that you are okay. Just be very careful where you put your feet now. Those sudden unexpected falls are so scary!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I guess they do waste time and money playing games.



DGreen said:


> Ladies, this is interesting news.
> 
> http://www.libertychat.com/2015/06/rent-a-crowd-company-admits-politicians-are-using-their-service/


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm just sleeping all day under a fan....plus air conditioning, of course.



jbandsma said:


> Heat index today...113 to 117. Even the grass is too hot to walk on barefooted.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

NJG said:


> On a poll I just saw on MNSBC Men polled said Trump would gain traction and women said no, he would not. Just shows how much smarter women are than men! Wee are not fooled by the loud mouth.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Comedians must love the material.



MarilynKnits said:


> That thing may be alive. Did you see the clips of the night show hosts with their eyes lighting up at the material they will have to entertain us? Jon Stewart was especially droll. That face!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MarilynKnits said:


> Eve, warning, the thing may be alive. We don't know from which planet it originated, either. "Danger, Will Robinson!"


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Ah, what an election, and it's just starting.



Designer1234 said:


> I couldn't believe it ; also when he said " he had lots, yep,lots of money. He didn't need anyone to back him",what a complete jerk. I Cant believe anyone would even consider him for President. He is so arrogant and he is so sure he is right, I honestly think he believes himself. sheeesh!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We're all lucky our friend survived well. Hoo Rah.



Designer1234 said:


> Just a note. My fall was 2 weeks ago tomorrow (time flies) and as a result I have been told by my doctor that I don't have to worry about a 'brain bleed' so I managed to escape serious injury from that bad fall. He keeps saying how Lucky I was so I will certainly take his word for it. Shirley


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I was just wondering the same thing. We know what the liberals think of the don's campaign speech. What do the conservatives think of their choices?



Just Beachy said:


> I wonder if the Diaper Pail will admit to liking "The Donald", or if they'll try to have it both ways ... they like different candidates, but those Liberals are such meanies to the Donald.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Hmmm. You don't think he had help, do you?



jbandsma said:


> A young white man walked into a black church here in Charleston and shot and killed 9 people. The only survivor is a 5 year old girl who played dead.
> 
> No, the shooter is not dead. No, the shooter is not in custody. No, nobody knows who the shooter is or where. They have video of him but he's still walking around.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Hmmm. You don't think he had help, do you?


I certainly hope not, but I have to wonder if this is maybe retaliation for the white cop who murdered Walter Scott actually being held to account for his actions.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Just Beachy said:


> I wonder if the Diaper Pail will admit to liking "The Donald", or if they'll try to have it both ways ... they like different candidates, but those Liberals are such meanies to the Donald.


I think Ted Cruz is still their first love, and you never forget your first.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> There aren't that many, PP. I think he will be embraced by many voting on the Dem ticket.


That's already begun. Now if only the media could understand what he's saying, everyone outside the RWNuttery would embrace him.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> It's June. This does not bode well for mid-July and August. Nights in mid-June are typically in the low 80's.


What do you use for cooling at night? I just use a fan and find it to be as good as any air conditioning.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

DGreen said:


> Typical CEO!! How many of us have worked for guys like him, whose ego knows no bounds? I always grimace when candidates claim they are qualified for office because they think they can run government like a business. Can't do it. Two completely different purposes, completely different dynamics.
> 
> The CEO can issue directives at will, while the elected official must work toward consensus.
> 
> ...


Well said Green!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Just a note. My fall was 2 weeks ago tomorrow (time flies) and as a result I have been told by my doctor that I don't have to worry about a 'brain bleed' so I managed to escape serious injury from that bad fall. He keeps saying how Lucky I was so I will certainly take his word for it. Shirley


Good news, Shirley. Keep exercising that brain!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> That's because when he licks his lips, he tastes his own sourness.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

EveMCooke said:


> The clown was on the 7.00 pm news on the ABC here in Oz. Yes I know it already tomorrow here but I am just catching up with last night's (Wednesday) news. He is sprouting that he is going to build a huge wall along the Mexican border and Mexico is going to pay for it. Well, if he wins the race and becomes the President of the USA the rest of the world will not have to worry about watching the comedy channel on the idiot box they will just watch the idiot in the White House.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> A young white man walked into a black church here in Charleston and shot and killed 9 people. The only survivor is a 5 year old girl who played dead.
> 
> No, the shooter is not dead. No, the shooter is not in custody. No, nobody knows who the shooter is or where. They have video of him but he's still walking around.


I think we should all thank the NRA that every lunatic who wants guns can get them, carry them around wherever he goes, and shoot whoever he wants to. Does SC have a Stand Your Ground law?

I question the logic of those women on KP who think having a gun will be a defense against attacks by criminals. The main reasons criminals will always have guns are 1) there are so many produced in this country and 2) they can easily grab them away from the old ladies trying to "defend themselves."


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> For those who may have missed Trump today, here are parts of his speech compliments of the Young Turks. They have his face blocked out, but decided to leave the hair!
> 
> "This is not a political speech, it's worse."
> 
> ...


It could still be a stunt. He may back out before the deadline when he has to file his financial statement etc. He brags about how much money he has, but he has also filed for bankruptcy 4 times. What an idiot.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> A young white man walked into a black church here in Charleston and shot and killed 9 people. The only survivor is a 5 year old girl who played dead.
> 
> No, the shooter is not dead. No, the shooter is not in custody. No, nobody knows who the shooter is or where. They have video of him but he's still walking around.


They have just reported that he has been caught. As I just stated on FB, there is too much preaching of hate. It is against minorities, the LGBT community, the poor, Trump calling Latinos rapists etc etc etc. All it takes for some people is just a little push and a gun.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> They have just reported that he has been caught. As I just stated on FB, there is too much preaching of hate. It is against minorities, the LGBT community, the poor, Trump calling Latinos rapists etc etc etc. All it takes for some people is just a little push and a gun.


Yes. And isn't it strange how they can arrest someone described as "armed and dangerous" without any problems but have to shoot someone stopped for a broken tail light?

I also have a feeling that Trump's speech could have had a hand in pushing him over the edge. He's reported as saying "you rape our women, you're taking our jobs, you have to go"


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I think we should all thank the NRA that every lunatic who wants guns can get them, carry them around wherever he goes, and shoot whoever he wants to. Does SC have a Stand Your Ground law?
> 
> I question the logic of those women on KP who think having a gun will be a defense against attacks by criminals. The main reasons criminals will always have guns are 1) there are so many produced in this country and 2) they can easily grab them away from the old ladies trying to "defend themselves."


Appearing today on a right-wing blog. This is the depth of hatred on the part of the right wing extremists. Note the screen names of these bloggers.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Wombatnomore said:


> What do you use for cooling at night? I just use a fan and find it to be as good as any air conditioning.


Melbourne nights are nowhere near as hot as Perth nights. Then those hot easterly winds pick up and push any cool air back out to sea. I found the nights in Queensland were far, far more pleasant than the hot summer nights we endure in Perth. Sometimes it is still hovering about the 40C at midnight. Air conditioning in the bedrooms in Perth is not a luxury, it is a necessity. I installed the air conditioners in the bedrooms before I put them in the computer room and in the lounge room which is open to the kitchen/dining room area.

I have overhead fans in the dining room/kitchen area which is open to the lounge room and one in my bedroom but I find that sometimes they just recirculate the hot air.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I think we should all thank the NRA that every lunatic who wants guns can get them, carry them around wherever he goes, and shoot whoever he wants to. Does SC have a Stand Your Ground law?
> 
> I question the logic of those women on KP who think having a gun will be a defense against attacks by criminals. The main reasons criminals will always have guns are 1) there are so many produced in this country and 2) they can easily grab them away from the old ladies trying to "defend themselves."


Yes, SC has a stand your ground law but no open carry. Yet


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

DGreen said:


> Appearing today on a right-wing blog. This is the depth of hatred on the part of the right wing extremists. Note the screen names of these bloggers.


At least they've managed to prove this is all the President's fault. It's so insane. Now they're not afraid he's going to take away their guns. No, he hasn't pushed any anti-gun legislation.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Yes, SC has a stand your ground law but no open carry. Yet


But at least the young white man can claim they all wanted to harm him and he had to shoot them.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> But at least the young white man can claim they all wanted to harm him and he had to shoot them.


It's now reporting that there were actually 3 survivors. So the question of who would have heard him say 'you rape our women, you're taking our jobs, you have to go' is answered.

He actually sat through an hour of bible study before he pulled the gun and started shooting.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> What do you use for cooling at night? I just use a fan and find it to be as good as any air conditioning.


I have to have air conditioning for the dehumidifying effect. With COPD, humidity levels of 98% to 100% could be deadly.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Just Beachy said:


> Thank goodness though that the members of the church can rest assured that because Obama was elected, there is no more racism.
> 
> And keep in mind that when someone does or says something that can be taken any other way than racist, we shouldn't open our mouths and make the accusation. Say nothing at all.
> 
> ******SARCASM*****


Local news is FINALLY...and truthfully...calling him what he is; a terrorist.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Headed out for a camping trip. See you ladies Sunday afternoon.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I think we should all thank the NRA that every lunatic who wants guns can get them, carry them around wherever he goes, and shoot whoever he wants to. Does SC have a Stand Your Ground law?
> 
> I question the logic of those women on KP who think having a gun will be a defense against attacks by criminals. The main reasons criminals will always have guns are 1) there are so many produced in this country and 2) they can easily grab them away from the old ladies trying to "defend themselves."


Maybe if there were uniform National gun control laws that made sense and *they were enforced* it would be a safer country. There would be control over to whom guns were sold with sensible security requirements, there would be fewer guns available to criminals, and all states would be subject to the same laws.

New York and New Jersey, for example, have strong gun control laws with people who show a need, such as jewelry sales people, liquor store owners, being able to own a weapon once they are shown to not have a criminal background or mental health issues.

But when there are guns being sold like popcorn in some states and smuggled into states with controls, it undermines the safety of law abiding people. And some men seem to equate having a gun with manliness. Maybe the size and hardness of a hand gun? Making up for lack of same elsewhere?

Perhaps if guns were not so prolific in major cities police would not have to be on the defensive all the time, the shoot first and ask questions later mentality. When cops going about their peaceful business are ambushed and assassinated as were the three recently in the New York metropolitan area, you can understand their being paranoid. This does not excuse shooting children, but may help one understand the culture that makes everybody an enemy. It is not a healthy society.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> But at least the young white man can claim they all wanted to harm him and he had to shoot them.


What reason would they have to shoot him unless he came in to steal the charity box or silver sacramental objects? Yes, a small 5 year old girl would have been a danger to the murderer.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> What reason would they have to shoot him unless he came in to steal the charity box or silver sacramental objects? Yes, a small 5 year old girl would have been a danger to the murderer.


If they have darker skin than you do, they're out to harm, hurt, maim, kill, you and you MUST be proactive.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

You want something really sick? And don't anybody tell me it wasn't done on purpose. Look carefully at the purple ad on the newspaper front page.

In case you can't read it, it says "Ladies night THURSDAY. $30 gets you everything: eye/ear protection; pistol or revolver; 50 rounds of ammo; souvenir t-shirt; range pass; instructor" Sticker is partially obscuring the headline "CHURCH ATTACK KILLS 9"

http://pbs.twimg.com/media/CHzCtqeUEAECELG.jpg:large


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> If they have darker skin than you do, they're out to harm, hurt, maim, kill, you and you MUST be proactive.


DH just witnessed an incident in the street. A black man, prob. in his 20s, was walking up Broadway, cigarette dangling from his mouth, when a police car pulled up next to him and 3 cops got out (one of them black). They made him stop, sit down on the ground, and take off his shoes and socks, which he did. Then they got back into the car, obviously not having found him to be whoever they were looking for. Did they apologize for stopping him; did they help him up? No, of course not. They left him sitting there, humiliated and probably furious. Apparently, human dignity is not something you learn about at the Police Academy.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> DH just witnessed an incident in the street. A black man, prob. in his 20s, was walking up Broadway, cigarette dangling from his mouth, when a police car pulled up next to him and 3 cops got out (one of them black). They made him stop, sit down on the ground, and take off his shoes and socks, which he did. Then they got back into the car, obviously not having found him to be whoever they were looking for. Did they apologize for stopping him; did they help him up? No, of course not. They left him sitting there, humiliated and probably furious. Apparently, human dignity is not something you learn about at the Police Academy.


Yes, they do learn about dignity...and how to deprive people of it.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Yes, they do learn about dignity...and how to deprive people of it.


Maybe the man they stopped should have been happy that he was still alive and able to get up.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Maybe the man they stopped should have been happy that he was still alive and able to get up.


I'm surprised to hear that they didn't take his shoes with them. Seriously. Cops here do that to the homeless.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I'm surprised to hear that they didn't take his shoes with them. Seriously. Cops here do that to the homeless.


There it is, as you said. Human dignity and how to destroy it.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

It is very sad. I see more racism now than I did forty years ago. I believe it is even more institutionalized. It often is the elephant in the room that our country chooses to ignore.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cheeky Blighter said:


> It is very sad. I see more racism now than I did forty years ago. I believe it is even more institutionalized. It often is the elephant in the room that our country chooses to ignore.


With all that has been happening, I can't see how they can ignore it and sleep at night,


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

"


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> "


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nebs, how is it going with the babies. Is leon still in the hospital? 

I hope one gets home soon and one at a time after that as it would likely be easier for you all to get things set up. I imagine you can hardly wait to see them home and start being a family. 

How are you doing? You must be very tired. Do you still see Max all the time? I have been thinking a lot today. Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

BrattyPatty said:


> "


So there is no hope for the children if their father dies???? Better not send any married men off to war then, or do we force the grieving mother to find another man and marry him just so the children will not be reared by a single mother. Any man will do just as long as he is a man and she marries him. Then there is the lying, cheating wife beater; the wife must stop with him so the children will have a chance and not be raised by a single mother. Never mind the fact that he may also be physically and psychologically abusing the children. Then there is the other elephant in the woodpile, the pederest who sexually abuses his children. Stay with him mum, you want to give your children a chance in life and everyone knows that the children of a single mother do not amount to much in lifie. Single motherhood does not just result from an unmarried mother but from a variety of reasons.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> So there is no hope for the children if their father dies???? Better not send any married men off to war then, or do we force the grieving mother to find another man and marry him just so the children will not be reared by a single mother. Any man will do just as long as he is a man and she marries him. Then there is the lying, cheating wife beater; the wife must stop with him so the children will have a chance and not be raised by a single mother. Never mind the fact that he may also be physically and psychologically abusing the children. Then there is the other elephant in the woodpile, the pederest who sexually abuses his children. Stay with him mum, you want to give your children a chance in life and everyone knows that the children of a single mother do not amount to much in lifie. Single motherhood does not just result from an unmarried mother but from a variety of reasons.


I like the Dear Abby question - "Are you better off with him or without him?"

My husband used a technique with students who were torn between career choices. Fold a piece of paper in half the long way. On one column write all the reasons for a particular view, on the other column write all the reasons against. Put it away for a day or two, then reread it and see what you really think.

Might work for the woman dithering between staying with a man who is really bad news or leaving. Might be a huge eye opener.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I like the Dear Abby question - "Are you better off with him or without him?"
> 
> My husband used a technique with students who were torn between career choices. Fold a piece of paper in half the long way. On one column write all the reasons for a particular view, on the other column write all the reasons against. Put it away for a day or two, then reread it and see what you really think.
> 
> Might work for the woman dithering between staying with a man who is really bad news or leaving. Might be a huge eye opener.


Or an eye closer if the man finds the list and objects to to the con section.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Or an eye closer if the man finds the list and objects to to the con section.


I guess I am really lucky in my life. That had not even occurred to me. Although I understand that the woman is in the greatest danger once she makes that decision to leave. That is apparently the time when the controlling and evil man will strike out at her.

In my area, the site of the battered women's shelter is a closely held secret. The identities of the people who work there are also secret so they cannot be stalked and followed by men hunting for their escaped wives. I understand the place is wired up the wazoo with alarms.

It is so totally sad that a woman who thinks she has found the man of her dreams wakes up to nightmares.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I guess I am really lucky in my life. That had not even occurred to me. Although I understand that the woman is in the greatest danger once she makes that decision to leave. That is apparently the time when the controlling and evil man will strike out at her.
> 
> In my area, the site of the battered women's shelter is a closely held secret. The identities of the people who work there are also secret so they cannot be stalked and followed by men hunting for their escaped wives. I understand the place is wired up the wazoo with alarms.
> 
> It is so totally sad that a woman who thinks she has found the man of her dreams wakes up to nightmares.


Same thing here for our shelter. If a woman is not ready to leave yet but we want her to have support, we give her a card with the phone number of the shelter and advise her to keep it in her shoe. Abusive men go through mail, phone records, emails today, looking for anything that might show 'disobedience'. And they are very good at finding things that you would otherwise think would stay hidden. For some reason, keeping the card in a shoe keeps it available.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

It's getting horrible here in Charleston. From people saying the shooter had to be on drugs (he wouldn't have shot anybody otherwise) to others calling it a 'false flag' and declaring that those 9 people aren't really dead, the hatred that caused this in the first place is soul draining.

And then, of course, it's all Obama's fault. If he hadn't been elected this wouldn't have happened.

I think the only way to possibly get away from this would be to move to another planet.

On the other hand, not even the first word from any of my family asking about the situation or if we're ok.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> It's getting horrible here in Charleston. From people saying the shooter had to be on drugs (he wouldn't have shot anybody otherwise) to others calling it a 'false flag' and declaring that those 9 people aren't really dead, the hatred that caused this in the first place is soul draining.
> 
> And then, of course, it's all Obama's fault. If he hadn't been elected this wouldn't have happened.
> 
> ...


Well, all of us in your wide spread sisterhood care! As I said elsewhere, family is the people to whom we are connected through the accident of birth. If we are lucky to have good family, we are indeed lucky. But friends are the people we choose to care about and spend time together.


----------



## peacegoddess (Jan 28, 2013)

Many people in our country do not want to admit to the fact of nation wide racism. If they did then they would have to begin dealing with their personal feelings and expressions of racism and the culture of racism that has existed for hundreds of years.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I guess I am really lucky in my life. That had not even occurred to me. Although I understand that the woman is in the greatest danger once she makes that decision to leave. That is apparently the time when the controlling and evil man will strike out at her.
> 
> In my area, the site of the battered women's shelter is a closely held secret. The identities of the people who work there are also secret so they cannot be stalked and followed by men hunting for their escaped wives. I understand the place is wired up the wazoo with alarms.
> 
> It is so totally sad that a woman who thinks she has found the man of her dreams wakes up to nightmares.


=======================
We have the same type of crisis shelters. The appearance and the address is kept a very deep secret. All those who work there are very careful to keep it a secret and to not say where they work. Our police do double the drive bys than in most neighborhoods usually with unmarked cars. Women and children can stay there for up to 2 months and in some really bad cases longer than that. Most of the money I made at auctions or selling my wall hangings were in support of the Crisis shelter. I also put them in the breast cancer auction every year too.

One of the best times of my life was when I volunteered at one and it was a wonderful place. I spent my time with the children and the families that had just arrived helping to make them feel safe and at home. It is a safe harbour. I am not sure what the facilities are here. Hopefully as good. All the windows had steel locks and frames although didn't show that outside. Alarm systems always on. Our quilting group made beautiful quilts for each of the bedrooms and the mothers or individual women took theirs with them when they left.
Children's room had a really lovely play room with a volunteer there most of the time to give their mom's a break. The library was full of information that might be needed by the visitors, as well as a lot of books for enjoyment. There was a computer. There was an in house counsellor who had a degree and was salaried. 3 doctors volunteered there, and in some cases where the situation was too dangerous they came to the center. There was also a place that donated clothes to those who needed an outfit to visit a lawyer or judge to give them confidence. We had a room with different jackets, slacks, skirts, dresses, shoes etc. Wonderful place. A majority of women from there did not go home a higher % an in most shelters. I felt at home there as I had spent my childhood as an abused child. I always thought how wonderful it would have been if my mom had been able to go there.

I meant to ask awhile ago what your shelters were like. The one I was involved in was a new one, some were not as big or as complete- however , all were excellent.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> But at least the young white man can claim they all wanted to harm him and he had to shoot them.


He actually told the police that he almost changed his mind because the people were so nice to him. Well, now at age 21 his life is over, either the death penalty or life in prison, so what did he accomplish? Wonder if he was raised that way or not.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Maybe the man they stopped should have been happy that he was still alive and able to get up.


I don't believe that all cops are racists and killers. Yes, there have been too many incidents this year involving the cops and the lives of young black men.
There are some very good cops out there. I am related to 5 of them. We have another one taking her classes in criminal justice to become an officer of the NYPD, just like her mom.
Let's not hang the label on all cops. Not all of them are on the power trip.

PP this is not saying you put a label on all cops. I'm just looking from both sides of the spectrum.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Just Beachy said:


> Does he have to file a financial statement if he self-funds his own campaign?


Under a 1978 federal ethics law, presidential candidates must file a personal financial disclosure with the FEC within 30 days after announcing their candidacies. (They can request two 45-day extensions.) The filing must detail their financial interests and income, as well as those of their spouses and dependent children.

Forbes has estimated hiis worth at 4 billion and he says 9 billion. I am not sure if he will release his income tax papers.

I don't trust him any further than I can throw him, so even if he releases everything, who knows if it is the truth or not. He is a big mouth who will always make it look better than it actually is.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

NJG said:


> He actually told the police that he almost changed his mind because the people were so nice to him. Well, now at age 21 his life is over, either the death penalty or life in prison, so what did he accomplish? Wonder if he was raised that way or not.


His life in prison will be hell on earth for him. The death penalty would be an easy way out for him.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Just Beachy said:


> Well they're both equally out of their minds, but they likely think he's erudite and it gives their lunacy legitimacy. But he's nothing more than a 21st century conflation of McCarthy and Wallace.
> 
> Its actually freaky how much he resembles McCarthy.


WOW! McCarthy reincarnated!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

BrattyPatty said:


> His life in prison will be hell on earth for him. The death penalty would be an easy way out for him.


I just said the same thing to my Older Historian Brother. Give him life with all the gang members looking for him. But my bro reminded me that the Aryan Nation would love and protect him in prison.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't believe that all cops are racists and killers. Yes, there have been too many incidents this year involving the cops and the lives of young black men.
> There are some very good cops out there. I am related to 5 of them. We have another one taking her classes in criminal justice to become an officer of the NYPD, just like her mom.
> Let's not hang the label on all cops. Not all of them are on the power trip.
> 
> PP this is not saying you put a label on all cops. I'm just looking from both sides of the spectrum.


No, not all cops are bad. I think we all know that. But when the good ones don't...or won't...stand up against the bad ones then they get that label and, I think, deserve it. And when their commands refuse to acknowledge reports of wrongdoing, or even retaliate for the submission of those reports, then they tar everybody under them. We need the good ones to report the bad ones, with documentation when possible. And if, or when, the higher ups refuse to do anything, then they need to take it to the public through the media. It's the only things will get cleaned up and the police can go back being trusted to serve and protect.

I have to tell you, where I am, I would not call the police or even EMS for anything. I just cannot trust that I would get the one who cares enough to do a proper job.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I posted this question on '"things are warming up' but I think it got lost in the discussion which is perfectly okay. I would like your opinions about how this happened and if it is considered one of the reasons that racism is so obvious?

*QUESTION*

I think I know what you feel about the following. I just have some questions about it. How does this happen?

I have always wondered ---*why is the Confederate Flag that represented the south during the civil war,,flying over Charleston and all over the South and many other places,when the war was lost and slavery ended?*

It seems to me that it would be like the feelings that those who lost family in the holocaust, and all Jews, would feel if the Swastika was flying in Germany. Is that something I am wrong about? The shooter's car had a license plate with the Confederate State of America on it and many cars carry the plates showing the flag.

I have heard people defend the practice but it just doesn't wash. * They lost the war. It represents a horror*. Are they that powerful that Americans just ignore it? I doubt that Blacks whose families were slaves, ignore it. jmo

It must be a slap in the face every time a descendant of one of those slaves see it. It has not even been taken down after this massacre? Not even flown at half mast? I guess it tells the real story. Who has the power in the south? I have wanted to ask that before. Nothing can change that it represented pro slavery.They say it doesn't but how could it not? You would think it would be a courtesy if nothing else.

The Governor has said it is a non issue when asked about it.I saw her answer the question and then ignore it.

I personally don't think the problems in the States will ever end until the south accepts the fact they they LOST THE WAR, and that flag be removed from public places. 
I understand it would be difficult, but how the heck did it happen and how come they lost the civil war and yet their flag still flies proudly in cities in the South? It seems weird to me.

I have never heard of that happening anywhere else. I saw Bill Maher awhile ago and he was ridiculing the fact and that was when I started to wonder who allowed this?? Is it a 
Conservative thing ( I realize most Southerners are Republicans.]


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I am sorry for lightening up the mood but Mumford and Sons just finished a concert outside my window in the park across the street. I am unfamiliar with them but their music was great. Is anyone familiar with them?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Same thing here for our shelter. If a woman is not ready to leave yet but we want her to have support, we give her a card with the phone number of the shelter and advise her to keep it in her shoe. Abusive men go through mail, phone records, emails today, looking for anything that might show 'disobedience'. And they are very good at finding things that you would otherwise think would stay hidden. For some reason, keeping the card in a shoe keeps it available.


We are trialing a new card here in Australia at the moment.

Card helps curb 'national emergency' of domestic violence

http://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/rnafternoons/safety-card-helps-curb-domestic-violence-national-emergency/6481238


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I posted this question on '"things are warming up' but I think it got lost in the discussion which is perfectly okay. I would like your opinions about how this happened and if it is considered one of the reasons that racism is so obvious?
> 
> *QUESTION*
> 
> ...


I saw your question on the other thread, Designer, but not being a Southerner it's difficult for me to answer. I myself don't understand the South's passion for that odious flag--for me it conjurers up fearful mental images of slave floggings, African-American dangling from trees, and white-sheeted KKK members. But they obviously see something else in it--State's Rights (whatever that means in the 21st century), happy well-controlled "*******", beautiful fragile Southern belles like Scarlett O'Hara with her 17-inch waist. Really, who knows what's going on in their heads?

But your question brings up something that I've sometimes wondered about: would those Southern Americans still groaning about the Confederacy losing the war REALLY have wanted to live in such a country? A place where enslaving others OK and men, women, and children were sold on the auction block? I've asked a few die-hard Confederates this question but never gotten a straight answer--maybe they've never really thought the matter through?


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I am thinking about this terrible tragedy in Charlston and remember a visit there 20 years ago. The segregation was so obvious, black people were waiters and hotel employees but only white people were customers.

I saw some colorfully dressed black ladies in the bazaar, selling things, and privileged white men smoking cigars in the hotel lobby, but no black men or women enjoying themselves alongside white folks. The segregation was everywhere.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> I don't believe that all cops are racists and killers. Yes, there have been too many incidents this year involving the cops and the lives of young black men.
> There are some very good cops out there. I am related to 5 of them. We have another one taking her classes in criminal justice to become an officer of the NYPD, just like her mom.
> Let's not hang the label on all cops. Not all of them are on the power trip.
> 
> PP this is not saying you put a label on all cops. I'm just looking from both sides of the spectrum.


What I described was an incident involving three police, who acted in concert, not the entire department.

However, the motto of the NYPD is CPR: Courtesy, Professionalism, Respect. Why have such a motto if police are not expected to live up to it?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> I am sorry for lightening up the mood but Mumford and Sons just finished a concert outside my window in the park across the street. I am unfamiliar with them but their music was great. Is anyone familiar with them?


Just checked them out. Mumford & Sons are a British rock band from London, England, formed in 2007. The band consists of Marcus Mumford, Ben Lovett, Winston Marshall and Ted Dwane.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

susanmos2000 said:


> I saw your question on the other thread, Designer, but not being a Southerner it's difficult for me to answer. I myself don't understand the South's passion for that odious flag--for me it conjurers up fearful mental images of slave floggings, African-American dangling from trees, and white-sheeted KKK members. But they obviously see something else in it--State's Rights (whatever that means in the 21st century), happy well-controlled "*******", beautiful fragile Southern belles like Scarlett O'Hara with her 17-inch waist. Really, who knows what's going on in their heads?
> 
> But your question brings up something that I've sometimes wondered about: would those Southern Americans still groaning about the Confederacy losing the war REALLY have wanted to live in such a country? A place where enslaving others OK and men, women, and children were sold on the auction block? I've asked a few die-hard Confederates this question but never gotten a straight answer--maybe they've never really thought the matter through?


I did not reply because I am a foreigner and do not know enough about this question. I agree with the points you have raised though. To me it seems very much like people wearing T shirts with the BLF flag on the front or having BLF flags on their cars - a sign of rebellion against authority, snubbing their noses at authority. BLF: Builders Labourers Federation, an Australian Trade Workers Union and a very powerful one in its heyday.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I posted this question on '"things are warming up' but I think it got lost in the discussion which is perfectly okay. I would like your opinions about how this happened and if it is considered one of the reasons that racism is so obvious?
> 
> *QUESTION*
> 
> I have always wondered ---*why is the Confederate Flag that represented the south during the civil war,,flying over Charleston and all over the South and many other places,when the war was lost and slavery ended?*


Our governor has stated that the flag is fine where it is since "no CEOs have complained" (her exact words and money is the only thing she cares about)

I think SC is the only state that has that flag flying at the state house. We've been trying to get it taken down for decades. Until 15 years ago it actually flew on the flag pole atop the capital building itself...US flag, confederate flag, SC flag. Then it was moved to a memorial IN FRONT of the capital. The flag is actually padlocked to the pole. Despite the law forbidding it to be taken down or lowered, it could be either of those things by executive order of the governor or even her just marching out and saying enough is enough and using a pair of bolt cutters to get it down. She won't, though. Hell, she wouldn't even stand at the end of a vigil for the victims because someone actually said that we need to consider what to do about keeping people who shouldn't have them from getting guns. She was very obvious about it too.

The reason for keeping it up in the face of the Charleston shooting? As far as I can see, it's the same reason it's always been around...to remind a segment of our population that they will ALWAYS have something more to fear than others.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Loistec said:


> I am thinking about this terrible tragedy in Charlston and remember a visit there 20 years ago. The segregation was so obvious, black people were waiters and hotel employees but only white people were customers.
> 
> I saw some colorfully dressed black ladies in the bazaar, selling things, and privileged white men smoking cigars in the hotel lobby, but no black men or women enjoying themselves alongside white folks. The segregation was everywhere.


You were on the wrong end of King Street. But besides that, the only people you saw enjoying themselves, besides being white, were probably like you...tourists. Seriously, if you live here you simply cannot afford the attractions the city has to offer. If you aren't completely mobile you can't get around easily (I have to use a wheelchair at times...going downtown, except to the medical complex, is a disaster in the making)

I'll bet those black folks you saw in menial jobs had funny accents, didn't they? Probably Gullah speakers, hired for their part of local culture. I wouldn't feel too bad for them, the tips they make are pretty impressive.

Did you even bother to take a trip out to Dafuskie? Or go to Henry's on Market St. for grits and shrimp or chicken and waffles? Black family owned, most of the wait staff are white.

Sorry you got such a one-sided view of Charleston. We have our problems. Plenty of them. But I've been in and out of here since 1964 and Charleston's racial problems have been a lot milder than many, many other places. And were getting even better. At one point we even had a black, Jewish chief of police.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Odie is gone. Our last Bouvier. We've seen it coming for a while but this morning she could no longer walk, refused food, refused water. The time has come.

Leo has taken her for her last ride to one of her favorite places...the vet's office. As many times as we've been through this in the last 40 years, you'd think it would get easier. It doesn't.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

How's this for white privilege?

The chief prosecutor in Charleston County wants to talk to the families and review the evidence before making any decision on whether to seek the death penalty against a man charged with killing nine people at a Bible study inside a Charleston church.

The 'families' he's wanting to talk to are the shooter's, not the victims'...the dad and uncle.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> How's this for white privilege?
> 
> The chief prosecutor in Charleston County wants to talk to the families and review the evidence before making any decision on whether to seek the death penalty against a man charged with killing nine people at a Bible study inside a Charleston church.
> 
> The 'families' he's wanting to talk to are the shooter's, not the victims'...the dad and uncle.


Now THAT makes sense. :roll: I actually don't believe in the death penalty (not even for this loser punk) but I'm surprised that officials would even consider not pursuing it. Even the racists trying desperately to justify/deflect Roof's crimes are screaming for blood. He, like the Boston bomber, is the poster child for the ultimate penalty--if the general public had its way he'd have been tried and executed at the scene before the bodies grew cold.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Sad news about your pet, Judy. They become people in our lives.

Thanks for the insight into Charlestown. I hear it is a beautiful city.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> How's this for white privilege?
> 
> The chief prosecutor in Charleston County wants to talk to the families and review the evidence before making any decision on whether to seek the death penalty against a man charged with killing nine people at a Bible study inside a Charleston church.
> 
> The 'families' he's wanting to talk to are the shooter's, not the victims'...the dad and uncle.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Designer 1234
To your question....the ABC news reported that all flags were at half mast after the murders, EXCEPT the confederate flag which was in its usual place.
Tragic and unexplainable to anyone who has not lived in the Deep South. 
And South Carolina was the first state to succeed from the union, I believe.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Designer 1234
> To your question....the ABC news reported that all flags were at half mast after the murders, EXCEPT the confederate flag which was in its usual place.
> Tragic and unexplainable to anyone who has not lived in the Deep South.
> And South Carolina was the first state to succeed from the union, I believe.


Yes it was. It was also the state that got in the first shots of the civil war by firing on the Union base at Fort Sumter.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Yes it was. It was also the state that got in the first shots of the civil war by firing on the Union base at Fort Sumter.


Yes, right! I knew there was something else I had forgotten. That's why it's so good to have smart people among our group!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Yes, right! I knew there was something else I had forgotten. That's why it's so good to have smart people among our group!


Or somebody who lives in Charleston? (N. Chuck ain't that far)


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Or somebody who lives in Charleston? (N. Chuck ain't that far)


Touché


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Designer 1234
> To your question....the ABC news reported that all flags were at half mast after the murders, EXCEPT the confederate flag which was in its usual place.
> Tragic and unexplainable to anyone who has not lived in the Deep South.
> And South Carolina was the first state to succeed from the union, I believe.


Mindy - is it explainable to those who do live in the deep south? I just feel the pain of those who are black and have to walk by it every day of their lives, and see, license plates, flags, and other reminders, over and over every day, knowing it represents their ancestors who were murdered, sold and treated less than animals. How are they ever going to heal when they have to live with that. It boggles my mind. Thanks for your answer, I do realize there really is no answer I guess.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Mindy - is it explainable to those who do live in the deep south? I just feel the pain of those who are black and have to walk by it every day of their lives, and see, license plates, flags, and other reminders, over and over every day, knowing it represents their ancestors who were murdered, sold and treated less than animals. How are they ever going to heal when they have to live with that. It boggles my mind. Thanks for your answer, I do realize there really is no answer I guess.


Never really explainable.
I meant if one has traveled there extensively or lived there for any length of time, one can see/hear/witness it every day. For someone who has never made an extended trip or lived there, one simply cannot fathom what goes on. Let's face it, I'm a white Surfer chick from southern Califonria originally. I was completely in the dark, clueless. Then, of course, Dr. King came along. However, a whole new world has been born and lived without a lot of that kind of consiousness on the Telly every day and night. After all, they are teaching evolution and creationism as equals in many schools these days...and now I'm wandering around in my mind!! Sorry.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Just Beachy.....perfect!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Beachy swallowed a smart pill.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

I see we're going down the road of "mental instability" again. It's very odd that only white murderers seem to suffer from mental illness. Not the racism, not the hatred, not the narcissism, and certainly not the guns.

You might see that I got told off very strongly on another thread for bringing "hostility" when I mentioned guns. I despair. How is this ever going to be resolved? How many bodies do they need?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I see we're going down the road of "mental instability" again. It's very odd that only white murderers seem to suffer from mental illness. Not the racism, not the hatred, not the narcissism, and certainly not the guns.
> 
> You might see that I got told off very strongly on another thread for bringing "hostility" when I mentioned guns. I despair. How is this ever going to be resolved? How many bodies do they need?


We can only do the best we can. One thing and this is not meant as an insult -we are fortunate to live in countries that have few gun problems and little if any intention of changing that. I am thankful.

You have to have a pretty thick skin to stay on these threads. I have often had to leave for awhile. I believe in libralism and agree with what is felt here and so I come back over and over.

Things like what happened the other day make us shake our heads because the mindset of those who instill love of guns is so deep and so full of %$&%$ at least in my opinion as so many don't really even consider that there is a gun problem there. It is so hard to understand the reasoning. I don't see it changing though, unless the laws are changed like they were in Australia and were accepted.

I have learned so much from this group and have made friends here, but looking at it from a place separate from those who live in the States, I wonder what can happen to ever change what is happening.

People who are for guns, have a hard time listening to those who are against them and for gun control, even though it makes sense to us.

Well, I have had my say 2 or 3 times today,and I am going to leave,and read. Talk to you tomorrow everyone.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I see we're going down the road of "mental instability" again. It's very odd that only white murderers seem to suffer from mental illness. Not the racism, not the hatred, not the narcissism, and certainly not the guns.
> 
> You might see that I got told off very strongly on another thread for bringing "hostility" when I mentioned guns. I despair. How is this ever going to be resolved? How many bodies do they need?


But it was only one person who criticized you; many others jumped to your defense. Americans seem unable to understand that the number of guns in this country is dangerously high.

Sloth, btw, the critic was your friend ute, the squirrel-rabbit.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> We can only do the best we can. One thing and this is not meant as an insult -we are fortunate to live in countries that have few gun problems and little if any intention of changing that. I am thankful.
> 
> You have to have a pretty thick skin to stay on these threads. I have often had to leave for awhile. I believe in libralism and agree with what is felt here and so I come back over and over.
> 
> ...


Designer1234
as long as there is soooo much money being made in Gun Sales, nothing will happen. Money rules. Not even the innocent Lives of children being destroyed do count. We have become a violent Nation once again.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> But it was only one person who criticized you; many others jumped to your defense. Americans seem unable to understand that the number of guns in this country is dangerously high.
> 
> Sloth, btw, the critic was your friend ute, the squirrel-rabbit.


That little squirrel-rabbit-rat. When I see her I will talk to her.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Leonard Pitt wrote in his column...." Roof's alleged attack is being called many things. It is being called appalling and tragic; and it is. It's being called a hate crime; and it is. It's being called an act of white extremist terrorism, and it is that, too.but one thing, let no one dare to call it "surprising". This attack can be called surprising only by the very innocent, the very ignorant and those who have not been paying attention."

"In the first place, a nation whose gun love amounts to nothing less than fetishism has no right----ever--- to describe a mass shooting as a surprise. Indeed, at this point, one is more surprised when the country passes a day without one". 
Amen


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

SQM said:


> Beachy swallowed a smart pill.


No, Beachy is alert, she has her eyes and ears open at all times. She is aware of what is going on around her. She is not afraid to stand up for truth and justice and she is not afraid to take others to task.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Leonard Pitt wrote in his column...." Roof's alleged attack is being called many things. It is being called appalling and tragic; and it is. It's being called a hate crime; and it is. It's being called an act of white extremist terrorism, and it is that, too.but one thing, let no one dare to call it "surprising". This attack can be called surprising only by the very innocent, the very ignorant and those who have not been paying attention."
> 
> "In the first place, a nation whose gun love amounts to nothing less than fetishism has no right----ever--- to describe a mass shooting as a surprise. Indeed, at this point, one is more surprised when the country passes a day without one".
> Amen


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So sorry. So many of us have been through losing a beloved pet. No one would be able to go through it except the joy and love they give. Thinking of you.



jbandsma said:


> Odie is gone. Our last Bouvier. We've seen it coming for a while but this morning she could no longer walk, refused food, refused water. The time has come.
> 
> Leo has taken her for her last ride to one of her favorite places...the vet's office. As many times as we've been through this in the last 40 years, you'd think it would get easier. It doesn't.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> How's this for white privilege?
> 
> The chief prosecutor in Charleston County wants to talk to the families and review the evidence before making any decision on whether to seek the death penalty against a man charged with killing nine people at a Bible study inside a Charleston church.
> 
> The 'families' he's wanting to talk to are the shooter's, not the victims'...the dad and uncle.


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :evil:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The ugliness of slavery and segregation will continue to infect this country (and curse it) until these attitudes are gone from EVERYONE'S minds. IMHO



Just_Beachy said:


> Agreed, it's more than a culture of white supremacy, it's a strain of that culture that is more about white victimhood and framing blacks as the 'real" purveyors of racism.
> 
> What he's heard from his political leaders is that they need to "Take your country back". So he did his part.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Bravo. You speak the truth eloquently. Thank you.



Just_Beachy said:


> The problem here is that we've got to stop pretending that Dylann Roof's racism was unusual, that it wasn't all too common.
> 
> His 'friends' are now coming out and admitting he said things that anyone in a less racist culture would've immediately recognized as a red flag. But not in certain circles, and those circles are NOT atypical. It didn't stand out. It was just a "conservative thing" that his friends dismissed as kind of typical for white dudes in the South. No one saw it as unusual; no one identified red flags until after the fact.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MindyT said:


> Just Beachy.....perfect!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I gave up on the possibility (in my lifetime) of seeing responsible gun laws when 26 kindergarten children and their teachers were heartlessly murdered and we did nothing except grieve. Remember?



aw9358 said:


> I see we're going down the road of "mental instability" again. It's very odd that only white murderers seem to suffer from mental illness. Not the racism, not the hatred, not the narcissism, and certainly not the guns.
> 
> You might see that I got told off very strongly on another thread for bringing "hostility" when I mentioned guns. I despair. How is this ever going to be resolved? How many bodies do they need?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

The NRA has a lot of money and they don't hesitate to throw it on both sides of the aisle. They actively fight ANY laws concerning guns in ANY way. And the people allow it.



Designer1234 said:


> We can only do the best we can. One thing and this is not meant as an insult -we are fortunate to live in countries that have few gun problems and little if any intention of changing that. I am thankful.
> 
> You have to have a pretty thick skin to stay on these threads. I have often had to leave for awhile. I believe in libralism and agree with what is felt here and so I come back over and over.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I could live with it better if the right/wrong people suffered instead of innocents.



Huckleberry said:


> Designer1234
> as long as there is soooo much money being made in Gun Sales, nothing will happen. Money rules. Not even the innocent Lives of children being destroyed do count. We have become a violent Nation once again.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

MindyT said:


> Leonard Pitt wrote in his column...." Roof's alleged attack is being called many things. It is being called appalling and tragic; and it is. It's being called a hate crime; and it is. It's being called an act of white extremist terrorism, and it is that, too.but one thing, let no one dare to call it "surprising". This attack can be called surprising only by the very innocent, the very ignorant and those who have not been paying attention."
> 
> "In the first place, a nation whose gun love amounts to nothing less than fetishism has no right----ever--- to describe a mass shooting as a surprise. Indeed, at this point, one is more surprised when the country passes a day without one".
> Amen


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Amen.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> No, Beachy is alert, she has her eyes and ears open at all times. She is aware of what is going on around her. She is not afraid to stand up for truth and justice and she is not afraid to take others to task.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It's such a pleasure to read her comments.


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

MindyT said:


> Leonard Pitt wrote in his column...." Roof's alleged attack is being called many things. It is being called appalling and tragic; and it is. It's being called a hate crime; and it is. It's being called an act of white extremist terrorism, and it is that, too.but one thing, let no one dare to call it "surprising". This attack can be called surprising only by the very innocent, the very ignorant and those who have not been paying attention."
> 
> "In the first place, a nation whose gun love amounts to nothing less than fetishism has no right----ever--- to describe a mass shooting as a surprise. Indeed, at this point, one is more surprised when the country passes a day without one".
> Amen


MindyT
shootings and gun deaths are becoming a normal for us while we like to call us a civilized society. Nothing civilized about such events.


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> No, Beachy is alert, she has her eyes and ears open at all times. She is aware of what is going on around her. She is not afraid to stand up for truth and justice and she is not afraid to take others to task.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Go Beachy!


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

SQM said:


> I am sorry for lightening up the mood but Mumford and Sons just finished a concert outside my window in the park across the street. I am unfamiliar with them but their music was great. Is anyone familiar with them?


GREAT music! Love them and listened to them on many a long mile last year driving across Alaska.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I posted this question on '"things are warming up' but I think it got lost in the discussion which is perfectly okay. I would like your opinions about how this happened and if it is considered one of the reasons that racism is so obvious?
> 
> *QUESTION*
> 
> ...


I think flying the confederate flag means different things to different people. For some, yes, it is a symbol of the pre-Civil war racial values. For some it's a regional identity thing and represents a more genteel life - bless your little heart and all that. Then there's the rebel "macho" thing. One size does not fit all. The southerner still sees himself as separate and different in many ways. And they're correct.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

DGreen said:


> I think flying the confederate flag means different things to different people. For some, yes, it is a symbol of the pre-Civil war racial values. For some it's a regional identity thing and represents a more genteel life - bless your little heart and all that. Then there's the rebel "macho" thing. One size does not fit all. The southerner still sees himself as separate and different in many ways. And they're correct.


I'm sorry Green - I don't agree! They lost the war and they are carrying on the hate just by flying that flag. I know I am not an American, but I still can't look at it without wondering at the hurt it causes all those descendents. It was a battle flag and it is racist. How can it not be? Even those who still supported the nazis and i am sure there are some, would never dare fly the swastika. I would think that having lost the war, and that the slaves were freed (which in my opinion was the main reason for the war) that it is amazing that those who lost can fly a flag that represents so many horrible things to those who were freed during that war.

I have spoken my thoughts and I know nothing will ever change my opinion, and the opinion of many Americans as well.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I'm sorry Green - I don't agree! They lost the war and they are carrying on the hate just by flying that flag. I know I am not an American, but I still can't look at it without wondering at the hurt it causes all those descendents. It was a battle flag and it is racist. How can it not be? Even those who still supported the nazis and i am sure there are some, would never dare fly the swastika. I would think that having lost the war, and that the slaves were freed (which in my opinion was the main reason for the war) that it is amazing that those who lost can fly a flag that represents so many horrible things to those who were freed during that war.
> 
> I have spoken my thoughts and I know nothing will ever change my opinion, and the opinion of many Americans as well.


You may be gratified that we now have TWO REPUBLICAN state representatives working on legislation to take down that flag permanently. That's something a lot of us never thought we'd see even a single "conservative" do.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> You may be gratified that we now have TWO REPUBLICAN state representatives working on legislation to take down that flag permanently. That's something a lot of us never thought we'd see even a single "conservative" do.


Judy- I have learned so much this past week from you.

That is great. I am sure that there must be lots of Republicans who can feel how insulting it is to some. I think Americans, are decent, kind and good people. Things are so mixed up right now. I think goodness will always be the main thing about Americans. I am proud and glad we are your next door neighbors.

Green, I admire you very much. It amazes me how many times I have been completely in agreement with you which, is really quite amazing considering we are different ages and from different countries.

This is a place where we don't have to agree on specifics, to know we are on the same page about our beliefs. You are my friend and I admire you completely. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I talked to Nebs last night . The babies are slowly going home and things are very good with the family. I know we are all pulling for them and care a lot that things are working out so well. 

NEBS, I hope you will post and let us know how each of the babies is doing and how Max is doing. I hope this next while all of them will be at home which will make it easier for all of you. We all care about you and your wonderful grandbabies. 

I hope you are getting some rest and that you get to see the babies often.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Judy- I have learned so much this past week from you.
> 
> That is great. I am sure that there must be lots of Republicans who can feel how insulting it is to some. I think Americans, are decent, kind and good people. Things are so mixed up right now. I think goodness will always be the main thing about Americans. I am proud and glad we are your next door neighbors.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, I find the confederate flag to be a hateful symbol and I cheer efforts to outlaw or restrict its use. I just don't agree that all who revere it are smart enough or sensitive enough to appreciate the full symbolism. Think for a moment about the mindset of some who fly that flag and what OTHER beliefs they may cherish - beliefs that most of us here would find abhorrent. Just as many are oblivious to the subtle ways they practice racism, I'll wager there are many who truly believe that flying the confederate flag is innocent and innocuous. They are wrong. Stupid and wrong.


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

Yarn-it said:


> I do appreciate we're on the same side here, and my following response is not a criticism of you. I just don't and won't buy it.
> 
> I can't agree that the hateful symbolism of, and the long term controversy brewing regarding, the flag is subtle enough for them to not understand why people find it offensive.
> 
> ...


I'm not excusing them, ladies. Yarn-it is right. Time for them to let go of the nonsense and their nonsensical "reasons" for clinging to something settled 150 years ago. I just think the depth and breadth of the attitudes exhibited by some conservative southerners can only be explained as stupidity, but willful ignorance is also an excellent way to describe it.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I think this piece says it best:
http://www.organicstudentministry.com/?p=62195

Excerpt for those who 'don't have time' to read the whole thing:

*Here is the problem with the its not racist, it is a symbol of our heritage argument. It makes assumptions about the static nature of symbols that are simply wrong.

The meaning of symbols are fluid, they are never static. When a majority of people understand the symbol to point to another definition then the definition of that symbol changes.

When KKK members adopted it as the symbol of their hate, it changed.

When it was waved proudly as a banner for segregationists, it changed.

When it became synonymous with burning crosses, white hoods and ropes thrown over magnolia trees looped around lifeless brown necks. It. Changed.

When a 21 year old young man from South Carolina writes a manifesto on his website proclaiming in horrifying detail his hatred for all minorities, posts pictures clutching in one hand the rebel flag and a gun in the other just before he goes out and kills 9 innocent people in a prayer meeting it changed.

If you want to wear the stars and bars on a t-shirt or hat, be my guest.

If you want to fly it proudly on your lawn, go ahead.

If you want to make it a law that it has to fly on the lawn of your state capitol, feel free.

But know this

When you do this you are throwing your lot in with racists, segregationists, white supremacists, neo-nazis, bigots and murderers. You will be counted, not among a group of people supposedly celebrating heritage but among those whose lips drip with the venom of hate.
*


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> I think this piece says it best:
> http://www.organicstudentministry.com/?p=62195
> 
> Excerpt for those who 'don't have time' to read the whole thing:
> ...


jbandsma
you are right, "it says it best". Thank you.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I think this piece says it best:
> http://www.organicstudentministry.com/?p=62195
> 
> Excerpt for those who 'don't have time' to read the whole thing:
> ...


It's worth the time it takes to read the whole piece. The young man who wrote it put a lot of thought, as well as a lot of personal history, into it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yarn-it said:


> I agree. It's sort of a willful ignorance by those who claim it's just about that southern genteelness etc.
> 
> This "tone deafness' is what got Paula Deen into trouble. There's something wrong when someone "dreams" of having "southern plantation" wedding reception, specifically with only black male servants in order to give it that authentic 'old timey' feel.
> 
> ...


=========
You say it better than I did.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I was just watching the late night news thinking, 'isn't there anything but shootings and mayhem?'



Huckleberry said:


> MindyT
> shootings and gun deaths are becoming a normal for us while we like to call us a civilized society. Nothing civilized about such events.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well said. Thank you.



jbandsma said:


> I think this piece says it best:
> http://www.organicstudentministry.com/?p=62195
> 
> Excerpt for those who 'don't have time' to read the whole thing:
> ...


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> I see we're going down the road of "mental instability" again. It's very odd that only white murderers seem to suffer from mental illness. Not the racism, not the hatred, not the narcissism, and certainly not the guns.
> 
> You might see that I got told off very strongly on another thread for bringing "hostility" when I mentioned guns. I despair. How is this ever going to be resolved? How many bodies do they need?


Yes, on some threads the indigenous people see hostility in anything that doesn't agree with their preconceived notions. The old "whether I'm right or wrong, I'm right" two year old's perspective. They don't want to debate, just disparage.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We can only do the best we can. One thing and this is not meant as an insult -we are fortunate to live in countries that have few gun problems and little if any intention of changing that. I am thankful.
> 
> You have to have a pretty thick skin to stay on these threads. I have often had to leave for awhile. I believe in libralism and agree with what is felt here and so I come back over and over.
> 
> ...


And those of us south of the St. Lawrence who have the shooting galleries that are too many of our streets are utterly frustrated by the intransigence of the gun lovers.

Quoted from Wikipedia: "I'll give you my gun when you pry (or take) it from my cold, dead hands" is a slogan popularized by the National Rifle Association (NRA) on a series of bumper stickers.[1][2] It is a variation of a slogan mentioned in a 1976 report from the Senate Judiciary Committee Subcommittee to Investigate Juvenile Delinquency: "I Will Give Up My Gun When They Peel My Cold Dead Fingers From Around It."[3] The original version did not originate with the NRA, but with another gun rights group, the Citizens Committee for the Right to Keep and Bear Arms, based in Bellevue, Washington.[4] It, along with "If guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns", is a slogan that is often used by gun owners and their supporters in discussions of gun control in the United States."

Don't let cold facts and statistics get in the way of their metal phallic symbols.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> And those of us south of the St. Lawrence who have the shooting galleries that are too many of our streets are utterly frustrated by the intransigence of the gun lovers.
> 
> Quoted from Wikipedia: "I'll give you my gun when you pry (or take) it from my cold, dead hands" is a slogan popularized by the National Rifle Association (NRA) on a series of bumper stickers.<1><2> It is a variation of a slogan mentioned in a 1976 report from the Senate Judiciary Committee Subcommittee to Investigate Juvenile Delinquency: "I Will Give Up My Gun When They Peel My Cold Dead Fingers From Around It."<3> The original version did not originate with the NRA, but with another gun rights group, the Citizens Committee for the Right to Keep and Bear Arms, based in Bellevue, Washington.<4> It, along with "If guns are outlawed, only outlaws will have guns", is a slogan that is often used by gun owners and their supporters in discussions of gun control in the United States."
> 
> Don't let cold facts and statistics get in the way of their metal phallic symbols.


You left out my favorite: "Guns don't kill people; people kill people." Do the people who say that even know what they're saying? Do they really believe it? Put a gun in the hands of a child or a madman, and it's the gun, not the person, killing people.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Here's one for you. If he had been black, he'd be dead. Instead. Please don't read this while eating.

http://thesource.com/2015/06/21/police-chief-says-dylann-roof-was-taken-to-burger-king-shortly-after-arrest/


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Here's one for you. If he had been black, he'd be dead. Instead. Please don't read this while eating.
> 
> http://thesource.com/2015/06/21/police-chief-says-dylann-roof-was-taken-to-burger-king-shortly-after-arrest/


You wouldn't want such a nice young man to go hungry, would you?


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> You left out my favorite: "Guns don't kill people; people kill people." Do the people who say that even know what they're saying? Do they really believe it? Put a gun in the hands of a child or a madman, and it's the gun, not the person, killing people.


Or the response I had when I posted a comment on another thread, in response to someone posting a picture of a small girl holding firearms, posing for a 'special' photo. I said

"Yes, a cute child but I do not find a photo of a child holding firearms is in any way cute."

Another poster replied

"The firearms are inanimate objects. They will not fire unless a foolish person activates them. I grew up with guns as did my sons and teaching them properly is all it takes. If you are thinking about crimes---anything can be a weapon. Shall we get rid if our stones, tire tools, baseball bats , knives, lamp cords etc. I am not trying to be harsh, but your logic escapes me."

This illogical rant equates stones, tyre tools, baseball bats , knives, lamp cords etc. with guns. And she said I was illogical.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Or the response I had when I posted a comment on another thread, in response to someone posting a picture of a small girl holding firearms, posing for a 'special' photo. I said
> 
> "Yes, a cute child but I do not find a photo of a child holding firearms is in any way cute."
> 
> ...


When I have raised my head above the gun control parapet, twice I have been told that the UK "has a knife culture" because, sadly, there have been far too many knife crimes here. It's completely beyond me how anyone can compare the two "cultures". The only response I could give was that we don't have a powerful and well-funded lobby here in favour of knives as weapons. It didn't compute, strangely.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

EveMCooke said:


> Or the response I had when I posted a comment on another thread, in response to someone posting a picture of a small girl holding firearms, posing for a 'special' photo. I said
> 
> "Yes, a cute child but I do not find a photo of a child holding firearms is in any way cute."
> 
> ...


Why not add cancer to the list? Or rusty nails?

She was right, in that your logic escapes her, but that's only because in her mind it's a given that we all need guns. Any argument that isn't based on that premise seems illogical to her.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

aw9358 said:


> When I have raised my head above the gun control parapet, twice I have been told that the UK "has a knife culture" because, sadly, there have been far too many knife crimes here. It's completely beyond me how anyone can compare the two "cultures". The only response I could give was that we don't have a powerful and well-funded lobby here in favour of knives as weapons. It didn't compute, strangely.


It's interesting how these people can't conceive of a culture that isn't based on weapons. Do they see all life as an endless war?

In any case, to equate knives with guns is absurd. How would you use a knife to kill, say, a dozen people in a theater audience? You'd be caught after the first gasp. But with a gun and a magazine holding 15-20 bullets, you can get the job done before anyone realizes what's happening.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

YarnIt_All said:


> It's weird. I'm getting the sense that some there feel the need to protect Dylann and his family from those "race hustlers" that are trying to deny him his due process and have no sympathy for what roof's family is going through.


(This is crying out for something involving "going through the Roofs." I can't think of anything.) You're right; there is the feeling that the authorities are being kind to him, despite his murdering 9 people. I bet if he were homeless - and obviously mentally ill - they wouldn't buy him food.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> (This is crying out for something involving "going through the Roofs." I can't think of anything.) You're right; there is the feeling that the authorities are being kind to him, despite his murdering 9 people. I bet if he were homeless - and obviously mentally ill - they wouldn't buy him food.


Or let him buy junk snacks at a gas stop.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You wouldn't want such a nice young man to go hungry, would you?


Wonder if some of those police were patting him on the back, for job well done?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

You get 'more people are killed by cars than by guns' but:

In order to have and operate a car you must have the vehicle registered, pay taxes on it, carry insurance, register transfers, and probably have it inspected every so often; you must also carry a license to operate it which requires being a minimum age, passing a written test and passing a test showing your proficiency in order to be issued a license granting you the privilege of using your vehicle. If you are found to using the vehicle in an unlawful manner you are subject to suspension of that license, fines, jail time and/or other punishments such as community service.

Compare that to being able to own and use a gun.

Hell, I have to vaccinate my dogs, clean up after them, carry insurance in case of an incident and keep them under control. I can lose my dogs, end up in jail or have to pay heavy fines for not following the rules.

You don't even have as many regulations on a gun as I do on my dogs.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> You left out my favorite: "Guns don't kill people; people kill people." Do the people who say that even know what they're saying? Do they really believe it? Put a gun in the hands of a child or a madman, and it's the gun, not the person, killing people.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> You get 'more people are killed by cars than by guns' but:
> 
> In order to have and operate a car you must have the vehicle registered, pay taxes on it, carry insurance, register transfers, and probably have it inspected every so often; you must also carry a license to operate it which requires being a minimum age, passing a written test and passing a test showing your proficiency in order to be issued a license granting you the privilege of using your vehicle. If you are found to using the vehicle in an unlawful manner you are subject to suspension of that license, fines, jail time and/or other punishments such as community service.
> 
> ...


And is some states your gun permit gives you permission to vote, but Your college ID won't work. Now something is wrong with that picture.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

A tweet by Michael Moore

One proud White American, in less than 2 minutes, has killed TWICE as many Americans as ISIS has in 2 years. White Terrorists. #WISIS.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

They are starting to come out of the woodwork.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/06/21/1395178/-Texas-Volunteer-Fireman-PRAISES-Dylann-Roof-for-the-good-he-has-done?detail=email


----------



## DGreen (Nov 1, 2012)

NJG said:


> They are starting to come out of the woodwork.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/06/21/1395178/-Texas-Volunteer-Fireman-PRAISES-Dylann-Roof-for-the-good-he-has-done?detail=email


No surprise.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

NJG said:


> They are starting to come out of the woodwork.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/06/21/1395178/-Texas-Volunteer-Fireman-PRAISES-Dylann-Roof-for-the-good-he-has-done?detail=email


Takes a lot to fire a volunteer.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

NJG said:


> Wonder if some of those police were patting him on the back, for job well done?


Wouldn't surprise me--believe it or not, there are plenty of out-and-out freaks on the Internet praising him for that massacre.

Edit: yes, I see from the links that the psychos have entered the mainstream media. Reading stuff like that makes me literally sick to my stomach.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Here's one for you. If he had been black, he'd be dead. Instead. Please don't read this while eating.
> 
> http://thesource.com/2015/06/21/police-chief-says-dylann-roof-was-taken-to-burger-king-shortly-after-arrest/


 :evil:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't ask me what I wish for him. Please. I'm over the edge.



Poor Purl said:


> You wouldn't want such a nice young man to go hungry, would you?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

EveMCooke said:


> Or the response I had when I posted a comment on another thread, in response to someone posting a picture of a small girl holding firearms, posing for a 'special' photo. I said
> 
> "Yes, a cute child but I do not find a photo of a child holding firearms is in any way cute."
> 
> ...


 :XD: She meant you're too logical for her to refute.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

aw9358 said:


> When I have raised my head above the gun control parapet, twice I have been told that the UK "has a knife culture" because, sadly, there have been far too many knife crimes here. It's completely beyond me how anyone can compare the two "cultures". The only response I could give was that we don't have a powerful and well-funded lobby here in favour of knives as weapons. It didn't compute, strangely.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> It's interesting how these people can't conceive of a culture that isn't based on weapons. Do they see all life as an endless war?
> 
> In any case, to equate knives with guns is absurd. How would you use a knife to kill, say, a dozen people in a theater audience? You'd be caught after the first gasp. But with a gun and a magazine holding 15-20 bullets, you can get the job done before anyone realizes what's happening.


Bravo Purl. You explain the central argument. Thank you.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> (This is crying out for something involving "going through the Roofs." I can't think of anything.) You're right; there is the feeling that the authorities are being kind to him, despite his murdering 9 people. I bet if he were homeless - and obviously mentally ill - they wouldn't buy him food.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> You get 'more people are killed by cars than by guns' but:
> 
> In order to have and operate a car you must have the vehicle registered, pay taxes on it, carry insurance, register transfers, and probably have it inspected every so often; you must also carry a license to operate it which requires being a minimum age, passing a written test and passing a test showing your proficiency in order to be issued a license granting you the privilege of using your vehicle. If you are found to using the vehicle in an unlawful manner you are subject to suspension of that license, fines, jail time and/or other punishments such as community service.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Good analogies.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Go Michael!



NJG said:


> A tweet by Michael Moore
> 
> One proud White American, in less than 2 minutes, has killed TWICE as many Americans as ISIS has in 2 years. White Terrorists. #WISIS.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> You get 'more people are killed by cars than by guns' but:
> 
> In order to have and operate a car you must have the vehicle registered, pay taxes on it, carry insurance, register transfers, and probably have it inspected every so often; you must also carry a license to operate it which requires being a minimum age, passing a written test and passing a test showing your proficiency in order to be issued a license granting you the privilege of using your vehicle. If you are found to using the vehicle in an unlawful manner you are subject to suspension of that license, fines, jail time and/or other punishments such as community service.
> 
> ...


We have liability insurance in case an air conditioner falls out of our 8th-floor window onto someone's head.

Do gun owners have no insurance requirements? Boy, the NRA really does own the country.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> Wonder if some of those police were patting him on the back, for job well done?


There was a story, I think in Kos, about someone who congratulated him for a job well done. He was gotten rid of.

Here it is:

SUN JUN 21, 2015 AT 07:06 AM PDT
*Texas Volunteer Fireman PRAISES Dylann Roof 'for the good he has done'.*

And is summarily FIRED

I didn't figure it would be long before we started seeing all manner of racist nutjobs praising that racist little f**k. You KNOW there's a lot more of these wackos out there....

A volunteer Texas firefighter was terminated for posting on social media that alleged Charleston shooter Dylann Roof needs to be praised for the good deed he has done.
To their credit the Fire Department terminated his position and issued a statement.
As of 1123 hrs, after an investigation in the allegations being made of Firefighter Kurtis Cook, the Mabank Fire Department Command Staff has terminated Kurtis Cook as a volunteer Firefighter permanently and has trespassed him from all Mabank Fire Department property. The Mabank Fire Department does not condone nor promote these type of actions or thoughts. On behalf of all members, the Mabank Fire Department offers our deepest apologies to all that were offended by his actions and comments.
There's not a whole lot to add or analyze here.

I was just waiting for this 'praising' to start from America's unpleasantly large racist community. All sorts of dickweeds, assholes, morons, and other assorted forms of racists exist in this country and there are doubtlessly those amongst them who going to make an underground (or not so underground) hero out of him, because they are that stupid and hateful.

Expect more.

And these idiots should expect to lose their jobs and face other forms of consequences.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG, I love your poster on background checks of PEOPLE!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> They are starting to come out of the woodwork.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/06/21/1395178/-Texas-Volunteer-Fireman-PRAISES-Dylann-Roof-for-the-good-he-has-done?detail=email


Oh, you beat me to it. That's what I get for going out to see a play instead of posting on KP.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> We have liability insurance in case an air conditioner falls out of our 8th-floor window onto someone's head.
> 
> Do gun owners have no insurance requirements? Boy, the NRA really does own the country.


Not per se. Some homeowners' insurance will ask you if you have guns (ours didn't) but not all do and all you have to do is say no if they do ask. Nobody's going to check, even if something happens. Unlike what would happen if your air conditioner fell and someone got even a tiny scratch from a flying piece of it.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> There was a story, I think in Kos, about someone who congratulated him for a job well done. He was gotten rid of.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> ...


Especially when they are VOLUNTEERS...the ones that get held up to kids as special examples.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

So why aren't they bankrupt from the suits?



Poor Purl said:


> We have liability insurance in case an air conditioner falls out of our 8th-floor window onto someone's head.
> 
> Do gun owners have no insurance requirements? Boy, the NRA really does own the country.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> So why aren't they bankrupt from the suits?


Are you talking about the gun manufacturers or sellers? Because they are protected against lawsuits. If you're talking about gun owners, they usually are.

*SUMMARY OF FEDERAL LAW*

In 2005, Congress passed the Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act (PLCAA)1, a federal statute which provides broad immunity to gun manufacturers and dealers in federal and state court. Generally speaking, the PLCAA prohibits qualified civil liability actions, which are defined as civil or administrative proceedings which result[] from the criminal or lawful misuse of firearms or ammunition.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

* SATIRE SATIRE SATIRE SATIRE SATIRE*

*Many in Nation Tired of Explaining Things to Idiots*

(The Borowitz Report)Many Americans are tired of explaining things to idiots, particularly when the things in question are so painfully obvious, a new poll indicates.

According to the poll, conducted by the University of Minnesotas Opinion Research Institute, while millions have been vexed for some time by their failure to explain incredibly basic information to dolts, that frustration has now reached a breaking point.

Of the many obvious things that people are sick and tired of trying to get through the skulls of stupid people, the fact that climate change will cause catastrophic habitat destruction and devastating extinctions tops the list, with a majority saying that they will no longer bother trying to explain this to cretins.

Coming in a close second, statistical proof that gun control has reduced gun deaths in countries around the world is something that a significant number of those polled have given up attempting to break down for morons.

Finally, a majority said that trying to make idiots understand why a flag that symbolizes bigotry and hatred has no business flying over a state capitol only makes the person attempting to explain this want to put his or her fist through a wall.

In a result that suggests a dismal future for the practice of explaining things to idiots, an overwhelming number of those polled said that they were considering abandoning such attempts altogether, with a broad majority agreeing with the statement, This country is exhausting.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> * SATIRE SATIRE SATIRE SATIRE SATIRE*


It would only be satire if it wasn't so true.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Are you talking about the gun manufacturers or sellers? Because they are protected against lawsuits. If you're talking about gun owners, they usually are.
> 
> *SUMMARY OF FEDERAL LAW*
> 
> In 2005, Congress passed the Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act (PLCAA)1, a federal statute which provides broad immunity to gun manufacturers and dealers in federal and state court. Generally speaking, the PLCAA prohibits qualified civil liability actions, which are defined as civil or administrative proceedings which result[] from the criminal or lawful misuse of firearms or ammunition.


Yes our wonderful republicans will even pass laws that protect them from laws that have already been passed. They try to protect themselves from federal laws they don't like.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Letting the rest go and canning pickles today. Too many cucumbers on the vines and more flowers. Lots more flowers. 

Tomatoes are turning red, peppers will be ready for use soon. White eggplant very soon...one in the refrigerator, 4 more not quite ready. I'm thinking if necessary maybe I can do eggplant pickles.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Lovely news of the day. Everybody's sighing with relief that SC is doing something about the confederate flag.

But they aren't. Not really. They aren't voting to take down the flag. They're voting to have a DEBATE about whether to take down the flag.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And I'm debating whether to spit in their eyes. I'm practicing so I can make it count. B********.



jbandsma said:


> Lovely news of the day. Everybody's sighing with relief that SC is doing something about the confederate flag.
> 
> But they aren't. Not really. They aren't voting to take down the flag. They're voting to have a DEBATE about whether to take down the flag.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> And I'm debating whether to spit in their eyes. I'm practicing so I can make it count. B********.


You know what's the worst about this? Clementa Pinckney's body will be laying in state in the capital today and tomorrow. People will have to walk past that flag...still flying, still padlocked to the pole...in order to pay their respects.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

New thread that hopefully will not last long. 'Africa for Africans.' It's gone.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

damemary said:


> New thread that hopefully will not last long. 'Africa for Africans.'


Missed it or has it been deleted? Can you provide a link please.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> New thread that hopefully will not last long. 'Africa for Africans.'


Probably by some of the same people who say racism no longer exists in this country.

Reported it. Hope everybody else will do the same.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Lovely news of the day. Everybody's sighing with relief that SC is doing something about the confederate flag.
> 
> But they aren't. Not really. They aren't voting to take down the flag. They're voting to have a DEBATE about whether to take down the flag.


How come the gov. hasn't removed it yet? I understand there are some CEOs who want it down, and wasn't that her main criterion?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Horrible at links. Sent PM.



EveMCooke said:


> Missed it or has it been deleted? Can you provide a link please.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> Horrible at links. Sent PM.


It doesn't seem to exist any more. The latest thread with Africa in the title was a link to a funny video showing animals getting drunk on overripe fruit.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> It doesn't seem to exist any more. The latest thread with Africa in the title was a link to a funny video showing animals getting drunk on overripe fruit.


Number 1 on the list on Chit Chat 5 seconds ago when I looked.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-345151-1.html


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

deleted



EveMCooke said:


> Missed it or has it been deleted? Can you provide a link please.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Deleted.


jbandsma said:


> Number 1 on the list on Chit Chat 5 seconds ago when I looked.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-345151-1.html


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> Deleted.


Thank goodness


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I do wish the thinking could be eradicated as easily.



jbandsma said:


> Thank goodness


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> I do wish the thinking could be eradicated as easily.


Well, I guess what that thinking is missing is that if it were to happen, we'd all have to go elsewhere. Because the original inhabitants of this country were anything but white.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

jbandsma said:


> Well, I guess what that thinking is missing is that if it were to happen, we'd all have to go elsewhere. Because the original inhabitants of this country were anything but white.


Obviously some people have never heard about 'Out of Africa'.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Number 1 on the list on Chit Chat 5 seconds ago when I looked.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-345151-1.html


Don't bother to click the link if you are curious. You get

"Topic is not found.

It looks like this topic has been deleted.

Please proceed to the home page.

If you have any questions, then please contact Admin."

If it was as vile as it sounded from the title, thank you Admin. for your speedy action.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Well, I guess what that thinking is missing is that if it were to happen, we'd all have to go elsewhere. Because the original inhabitants of this country were anything but white.


And if it were carried to the extreme around the world, the descendents of the ancient Hebrew people would own all of Canaan. Say, haven't there been wars about that, too?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Don't bother to click the link if you are curious. You get
> 
> "Topic is not found.
> 
> ...


It was worse.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I wish to add thanks to Admin.



MarilynKnits said:


> Don't bother to click the link if you are curious. You get
> 
> "Topic is not found.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's something to waste time on if you have any: http://www.playbuzz.com/ashleighburns10/can-we-identify-your-age-based-on-your-political-opinions

Says I'm 26. It makes me feel so young.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Here's something to waste time on if you have any: http://www.playbuzz.com/ashleighburns10/can-we-identify-your-age-based-on-your-political-opinions
> 
> Says I'm 26. It makes me feel so young.


Young at heart, Mamale.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Well, we have a Grace in our family now.

As soon as I can get the 2 of them together, I will be changing my avatar.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Well, we have a Grace in our family now.
> 
> As soon as I can get the 2 of them together, I will be changing my avatar.


What a cutie. It was nice of you to name her Grace.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> What a cutie. It was nice of you to name her Grace.


Not really. It just fits her a lot better than her shelter name (Rose...not to mention that we had already had a Rosie who was precious to us).


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Well, we have a Grace in our family now.
> 
> As soon as I can get the 2 of them together, I will be changing my avatar.


Mazel tov on the new pup. Is it a mutt or a standard breed? Roll over Gracie, roll over!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

SQM said:


> Mazel tov on the new pup. Is it a mutt or a standard breed? Roll over Gracie, roll over!


She's a terrier/shepherd mix. From Pet Helpers. Willie still isn't sure about her but they are getting along and will probably be great friends by the end of the week.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> She's a terrier/shepherd mix. From Pet Helpers. Willie still isn't sure about her but they are getting along and will probably be great friends by the end of the week.


She looks like a sweetie. Hope the expanded family has many happy days together.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

The Alabama state constitution still says that white and black children should not go to the same schools. It was voted on, by the people, to remove it from the constitution and they voted to keep it. It was voted on a second time and an even higher margarine voted to keep it. And they want to say racism doesn't exist.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

NJG said:


> The Alabama state constitution still says that white and black children should not go to the same schools. It was voted on, by the people, to remove it from the constitution and they voted to keep it. It was voted on a second time and an even higher *margarine* voted to keep it. And they want to say racism doesn't exist.


I can't believe it............................................................'s not butter.

(I'm a bad, baaaad girl.)


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I can't believe it............................................................'s not butter.
> 
> (I'm a bad, baaaad girl.)


You could have said they know which side their bread is buttered on.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> You could have said they know which side their bread is buttered on.


Okay, so you're badder than me.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

NJG said:


> The Alabama state constitution still says that white and black children should not go to the same schools. It was voted on, by the people, to remove it from the constitution and they voted to keep it. It was voted on a second time and an even higher margarine voted to keep it. And they want to say racism doesn't exist.


*and an even higher margarine voted to keep it. And they want to say racism doesn't exist.*

Ummmm, clarification needed please. Would that be _'polyunsaturated margarine'_?

As I always say "margarine is not always better for your health, stick with butter".

:XD: :XD: :XD:

I thought that Emily Pankhurst fought for _'universal suffrage'_ not _'unilever suffrage'_.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

We are talking what passes for brains stuffed with 100% transfats.



EveMCooke said:


> *and an even higher margarine voted to keep it. And they want to say racism doesn't exist.*
> 
> Ummmm, clarification needed please. Would that be _'polyunsaturated margarine'_?
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> We are talking what passes for brains stuffed with 100% transfats.


Did you know that Crisco was the first food-product in the US to be certified kosher?

If you want a little chuckle, see http://www.ok.org/about/our-ongoing-story/a-timeline-of-kosher/


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Here's something to waste time on if you have any: http://www.playbuzz.com/ashleighburns10/can-we-identify-your-age-based-on-your-political-opinions
> 
> Says I'm 26. It makes me feel so young.


We are the same age, Purl!


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> We are the same age, Purl!


We're the Patty and Purl twins.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> We're the Patty and Purl twins.


Thank goodness, a breath of sanity. I've had it with "even if churches lost their tax exempt status they still wouldn't have to pay taxes because they have no income". Yes, seriously.

The question of, if that's so, why do they need tax exempt status in the first place, is answered with a loud chorus of crickets.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

26 for me too.



BrattyPatty said:


> We are the same age, Purl!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Thank goodness, a breath of sanity. I've had it with "even if churches lost their tax exempt status they still wouldn't have to pay taxes because they have no income". Yes, seriously.
> 
> The question of, if that's so, why do they need tax exempt status in the first place, is answered with a loud chorus of crickets.


There was something in the paper yesterday about a hospital losing its tax exempt status because it could not prove it was not-for-profit. About time. Hope it sets a precedent. Now it is time to review private schools and colleges regarding tax exempt status.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> We are the same age, Purl!


Also 26.

Purl and I would have made the "rapids" and done grades 7,8,&9 in 2 years in NYC schools except that it was so sexist when I was there that only the boys were eligible and the girls had to stay in the K-8 school through 8th grade.

By the time my "baby" cousin, 13 years younger, was in school things had changed and she graduated high school at 16 and went to MIT with Regents and other scholarships and grants. My snotty aunt who always disparaged cousin's father almost had apoplexy over it. Then when uncle retired from teaching in the City and got a bigger pension than aunt, it was another stroke situation. Uncle got a BS and an MS on the GI bill after 5 years in the army in the Pacific and aunt was a Jamaica Teachers Training School (3 year certificate program) graduate. Uncle had the two degrees and veterans' credit. Uncle was a really cool dude, too. Looked like my father's twin except when they stood up Dad was a head taller.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Also 26.
> 
> Purl and I would have made the "rapids" and done grades 7,8,&9 in 2 years in NYC schools except that it was so sexist when I was there that only the boys were eligible and the girls had to stay in the K-8 school through 8th grade.
> 
> By the time my "baby" cousin, 13 years younger, was in school things had changed and she graduated high school at 16 and went to MIT with Regents and other scholarships and grants. My snotty aunt who always disparaged cousin's father almost had apoplexy over it. Then when uncle retired from teaching in the City and got a bigger pension than aunt, it was another stroke situation. Uncle got a BS and an MS on the GI bill after 5 years in the army in the Pacific and aunt was a Jamaica Teachers Training School (3 year certificate program) graduate. Uncle had the two degrees and veterans' credit. Uncle was a really cool dude, too. Looked like my father's twin except when they stood up Dad was a head taller.


By the time I was in school, there were plenty of girls in Rapid Advance. I wasn't because I went to a religious school, but a lot of my friends were. But there was only one school accepting girls if they passed a test, and it was an all-girls' school, Hunter High (which I did attend). There were *three* schools that boys could get into by passing the test; it was first in the '70s that girls were allowed in those schools.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> 26 for me too.


I wonder how they came up with "26" and not 25 or 27.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> There was something in the paper yesterday about a hospital losing its tax exempt status because it could not prove it was not-for-profit. About time. Hope it sets a precedent. Now it is time to review private schools and colleges regarding tax exempt status.


And churches. Definitely churches.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

There's going to be wailing and whining. Ha!



MarilynKnits said:


> There was something in the paper yesterday about a hospital losing its tax exempt status because it could not prove it was not-for-profit. About time. Hope it sets a precedent. Now it is time to review private schools and colleges regarding tax exempt status.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I thought exactly the same thing. Takes the fun out of the survey.



Poor Purl said:


> I wonder how they came up with "26" and not 25 or 27.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I wonder how they came up with "26" and not 25 or 27.


Especially if you are female, you are rarely going to be taken seriously by anybody before you reach 25. They give you an extra year to settle in; 27 is too close to 30 when you'll be considered 'over the hill'.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Especially if you are female, you are rarely going to be taken seriously by anybody before you reach 25. They give you an extra year to settle in; 27 is too close to 30 when you'll be considered 'over the hill'.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: You forgot to add 'satire alert.'


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

damemary said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: You forgot to add 'satire alert.'


Oh hell, that shouldn't be necessary with THIS group.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Oh hell, that shouldn't be necessary with THIS group.


   I'm showing my age. I forgot which thread I was in! I need to spend more time here. hugs


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Shoot...ran out of canning jars today. Did 8 quarts of tomato/basil soup base. Still have about 4 more pints of pickles to can plus 3 or 4 jars of cherry tomatoes.

I wonder, would pickling eggplant with the cucumbers be worth it?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

I knew about the lynchings, the hangings, the beatings, the burnings of businesses and homes. I did NOT know about this. Please don't read if you get sick to your stomach easily.

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/02/04/1362325/-ISIS-Burned-a-Man-Alive-That-It-is-Nothing-Compared-to-the-Spectacular-Lynchings-of-Black-Americans


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Especially if you are female, you are rarely going to be taken seriously by anybody before you reach 25. They give you an extra year to settle in; 27 is too close to 30 when you'll be considered 'over the hill'.


THAT'S NOT FUNNY!!!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> THAT'S NOT FUNNY!!!


I know it's not.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

damemary said:


> There's going to be wailing and whining. Ha!


I love the word our friends from Oz use, whinging. Too bad for them. I think there are entities that milk the system and use public funds to benefit what are really private institutions which are for profit.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Especially if you are female, you are rarely going to be taken seriously by anybody before you reach 25. They give you an extra year to settle in; 27 is too close to 30 when you'll be considered 'over the hill'.


From where I sit I would take 27. Heck, I would take 57. Still had my own hip and my hair hadn't gone gray yet.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> I knew about the lynchings, the hangings, the beatings, the burnings of businesses and homes. I did NOT know about this. Please don't read if you get sick to your stomach easily.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/02/04/1362325/-ISIS-Burned-a-Man-Alive-That-It-is-Nothing-Compared-to-the-Spectacular-Lynchings-of-Black-Americans


I thought I could take it, but after the second one I stopped reading. These are supposedly human beings treating other human beings like that? I can't imagine how people could do such things.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> I thought I could take it, but after the second one I stopped reading. These are supposedly human beings treating other human beings like that? I can't imagine how people could do such things.


And people came from miles, brought their children, to watch and to cheer.

No, I didn't know the utter depth of the depravity. I wonder now how they let any of us with white skin live.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Poor Purl said:


> I thought I could take it, but after the second one I stopped reading. These are supposedly human beings treating other human beings like that? I can't imagine how people could do such things.


I could not read it either. It gave me nightmares to think that people could treat a fellow human being in this fashion.


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> And people came from miles, brought their children, to watch and to cheer.
> 
> No, I didn't know the utter depth of the depravity. I wonder now how they let any of us with white skin live.


I know.  I read about this case some time ago, and I truly wish I hadn't. Some stories, some images, you just wish you could burn out of your brain cells.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> Shoot...ran out of canning jars today. Did 8 quarts of tomato/basil soup base. Still have about 4 more pints of pickles to can plus 3 or 4 jars of cherry tomatoes.
> 
> I wonder, would pickling eggplant with the cucumbers be worth it?


Oh, it sounds SO WORTH IT. I'd love to have some in my pantry. Delicious.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

This is all true. Tell me, if you can, how anyone can justify using the Confederate Flag with pride and without hatred.



jbandsma said:


> I knew about the lynchings, the hangings, the beatings, the burnings of businesses and homes. I did NOT know about this. Please don't read if you get sick to your stomach easily.
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/02/04/1362325/-ISIS-Burned-a-Man-Alive-That-It-is-Nothing-Compared-to-the-Spectacular-Lynchings-of-Black-Americans


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor Purl said:


> I thought I could take it, but after the second one I stopped reading. These are supposedly human beings treating other human beings like that? I can't imagine how people could do such things.


And I thank heavens for people like you. Gives me hope.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

jbandsma said:


> And people came from miles, brought their children, to watch and to cheer.
> 
> No, I didn't know the utter depth of the depravity. I wonder now how they let any of us with white skin live.


And then consider what was done by white skins to Native Americans. Indeed, how or why do we survive?


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

damemary said:


> This is all true. Tell me, if you can, how anyone can justify using the Confederate Flag with pride and without hatred.


Weren't these lynchings carried out _after_ the Civil War? The Confederacy was not involved, but some southern states were.

And now several black churches in the South have been burned down. What are these people trying to prove? That they are so evil they can't ever be saved? (I mean that in a psychological sense, not a religious one - though I wonder whether their belief in the virtue of whiteness will bring them forgiveness.)


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Weren't these lynchings carried out _after_ the Civil War? The Confederacy was not involved, but some southern states were.
> 
> And now several black churches in the South have been burned down. What are these people trying to prove? That they are so evil they can't ever be saved? (I mean that in a psychological sense, not a religious one - though I wonder whether their belief in the virtue of whiteness will bring them forgiveness.)


Yes, they were. The confederacy was gone but not the people who refused to believe it was gone. Lynchings have continued well into the 20th century. They still continue although guns are more often used than ropes.

The burnings of the churches are still being investigated as whether they are "hate" crimes or not. Uh...they're ALL black churches. I think that's a 'duh' as to whether they're hate crimes.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

But I'll bet at least 4, if not all 6, of them come back as having been burned for insurance money.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BTW, I don't know if you've seen it (and I can't find it now to copy) but there's a meme showing 2 black men, each of which has committed -1- murder. Both have $2 million dollar bonds. Dylan Roof picture is 3rd with the caption; 9 people murdered, bond $1 million.

I don't think any one of them should even be allowed bond.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Yes, they were. The confederacy was gone but not the people who refused to believe it was gone. Lynchings have continued well into the 20th century. They still continue although guns are more often used than ropes.
> 
> The burnings of the churches are still being investigated as whether they are "hate" crimes or not. Uh...they're ALL black churches. I think that's a 'duh' as to whether they're hate crimes.


Double 'duh.'


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> BTW, I don't know if you've seen it (and I can't find it now to copy) but there's a meme showing 2 black men, each of which has committed -1- murder. Both have $2 million dollar bonds. Dylan Roof picture is 3rd with the caption; 9 people murdered, bond $1 million.
> 
> I don't think any one of them should even be allowed bond.


I bet Roof manages to come up with that million very soon. I'm sure he has some generous supporters.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> Weren't these lynchings carried out _after_ the Civil War? The Confederacy was not involved, but some southern states were.
> 
> And now several black churches in the South have been burned down. What are these people trying to prove? That they are so evil they can't ever be saved? (I mean that in a psychological sense, not a religious one - though I wonder whether their belief in the virtue of whiteness will bring them forgiveness.)


And I would venture a guess, many of them consider themselves Christians with a capital "C".


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> And I would venture a guess, many of them consider themselves Christians with a capital "C".


And the ONLY ones who are 'real, true (tm) christians'. All the others are false christian scum.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> And I would venture a guess, many of them consider themselves Christians with a capital "C".


YOu got that right, Mindy. Their acts could never fit that description.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

MindyT said:


> And I would venture a guess, many of them consider themselves Christians with a capital "C".


I wonder whether they realize that Jesus was of Semitic heritage and was probably short, swarthy, and had tightly curled dark hair. He was more likely than not quite different from the slim, patrician, blond, Nordic looking man depicted in most paintings. Really, did Michelangelo, Leonardo, Titian and others actually see him to know what he looked like?


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I wonder whether they realize that Jesus was of Semitic heritage and was probably short, swarthy, and had tightly curled dark hair. He was more likely than not quite different from the slim, patrician, blond, Nordic looking man depicted in most paintings. Really, did Michelangelo, Leonardo, Titian and others actually see him to know what he looked like?


Those artists painted Jesus most often to look like the patron that was paying them. Or a current lover.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

You know, I posted this on another place here on KP and got told that it doesn't really mean what it says, that they don't have to follow what doesn't conform to (their interpretation of) the bible and I should stop pretending that I know what things mean.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> You know, I posted this on another place here on KP and got told that it doesn't really mean what it says, that they don't have to follow what doesn't conform to (their interpretation of) the bible and I should stop pretending that I know what things mean.


I thought if people professed to believe the bible as infallible truth they had to believe it all. Not one from column A and two from column B. If you are doing a pick and choose religion you may as well make one up and have fun with it the way L Ron Hubbard did. He must be  in his grave that things are taken so seriously.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> You know, I posted this on another place here on KP and got told that it doesn't really mean what it says, that they don't have to follow what doesn't conform to (their interpretation of) the bible and I should stop pretending that I know what things mean.


IT thinks it knows everything, when in reality, IT knows nothing. You are a very sharp woman. I have no doubt that you know what you are talking about.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

BrattyPatty said:


> IT thinks it knows everything, when in reality, IT knows nothing. You are a very sharp woman. I have no doubt that you know what you are talking about.


Actually studying the bible is the reason most people become atheists.

And when it comes to knowing the bible:

http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2010/09/28/130191248/atheists-and-agnostics-know-more-about-bible-than-religious


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-355365-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

